# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Zoti dhe atributet e Tij

## ArtanMasa

Zoti dhe atributet e Tij
Mësime mbi doktrinën Islame (libri i parë)

Titulli i origjinalit: God and His Attributes 
Autori: Sejjid Muxhteba Musavi Lari 

Mësimi i Parë
Zhvillimi i besimeve gjatë shekujve


Ndër temat themelore intelektuale që kanë të bëjnë me jetën e njeriut, çështja religjioze gëzon një rëndësi të veçantë. Në fakt, ato janë vështruar gjithmonë si çështjet themelore të mirëvajtjes dhe të caktimit (fatit) të njeriut, dhe si produkt ka qenë mendjemprehtësia e thellë dhe dituria gjithëpërfshirëse.
Dijetarët dhe hulumtuesit e shumtë u janë qasur studimeve gjithëpërfshirëse edhe të brezit të gjerë në lidhje me motivet dhe origjinën e interesimit të njeriut që kanë të bëjnë me çështjet religjioze, duke i gjurmuar hulumtimet e veta me pikëpamje të veçanta dhe me metodologji që i drejtojnë përfundimet dhe gjykimet e tyre.
E vërteta e kësaj çështjeje është se prej kohërave të hershme parahistorike, feja dhe besimi kanë qenë pjesë të formimit të shoqërisë njerëzore; nuk është e mundur që në të kaluarën ose në të sotmen, të gjendet një shoqëri në të cilën nuk është parashtruar çështja e religjionit. Kurani Fisnik na referon nëpërmes ajeteve të shumta për faktet historike të profetëve të dërguar nga ana e Zotit në mënyrë të vazhdueshme te popujt e hershëm, të cilët krahas dobive të ndikimit shpirtëror kanë luajtur edhe rolin themelor në krijimin e shoqërisë civilizuese.
Studimi i mënyrës se si është zhvilluar jetesa e njerëzve dhe dituria, duke marrë parasysh edhe diturinë e pranuar nga horizontet e largëta të historisë, na bëjnë me dije se njeriu e përqafoi besimin religjioz para se të bëhet i vetëdijshëm për metodat e deduksionit racional.
Si pasojë e kësaj, periudha e parë e diturisë njerëzore dhe e industrisë nuk e mbajti primatin mbi periudhat e mëhershme të religjionit dhe të besimit. Mund të deklarojmë edhe atë se përpjekjet e njerëzve në sferën e religjionit dhe të besimit kanë qenë më të fuqishme dhe afatgjata sesa përpjekjet në fushën e shkencës dhe të shkencave shoqërore, sepse dituria mbi realitetin e jashtëzakonshëm, që paraqet esencën e botës së qenieve, është shumë më e ndërlikuar dhe më pak e arritshme sesa esenca e atyre gjërave të cilat dituria dhe shkencat shoqërore vazhdimisht përpiqen ta realizojnë.
Natyra esenciale e diellit shkëlqyes, përmes së cilit shfaqen më së shumti të gjitha gjësendet, ka mbetur i panjohur për shumë shekuj për njerëzimin. Lëvizjet dhe efektet e tija kanë qenë subjekt i shumë interpretimeve të ndryshme; edhe pse asnjëri nuk ka mundur ta mohojë ndriçimin e rrezeve të tija, mendjet e shumicës së tyre kanë mbetur në errësirën e thellë me gjithë respektin për diturinë e tyre.
Pra, perceptimi i të vërtetës së madhe është e pamundur të kuptohet pa një kontrollim logjik, deduksion dhe studim gjithëpërfshirës. Nëse i hasim paragjykimet dhe mitet religjioze në mesin e njerëzve antikë, të cilët vazhdimisht janë duke u injektuar në shabllonet e reja për shkak të mangësisë dhe dobësisë së mendimeve si dhe të frenimit të diturisë, kjo nuk do të thotë se religjioni dhe përmbajtja e saj doktrinare është e pavërtetë. Përkundrazi, ajo paraqet primatin dhe autonominë e aspiratave religjioze në thellësinë e shpirtit dhe zemrës së njeriut. Aq më tepër, prej shkencës e cila hulumton periudhën parahistorike, nuk mund të presim shumë se do të zbulojë për religjionin antik diçka tjetër, përveç deshifrimit të gjurmëve të miteve dhe paragjykimeve në mbeturinat e njeriut primitiv si dhe ato nëntokësore.


Pasi që drejtimet dhe aktivitetet njerëzore janë gjithmonë të shoqëruara prej dy karakteristikave të qarta  primati dhe autonomia, dhe në anën tjetër, gjithëpërfshirja dhe gjithanshmëria në mesin e anëtarëve të llojeve të ndryshme, logjikisht rrjedh se duhet ti parashtrojmë disa zanafilla për drejtimet dhe aktivitetet e thellësisë së shpirtit të njeriut. Ekzistimi i një fenomeni të tillë të pandërprerë në një formë universale dhe të përhershme përgjatë historisë dhe parahistorisë, nuk mund të konsiderohet si rrjedhojë e adeteve dhe zakoneve; është një manifestim i vullnetit të fortë prej lashtësisë dhe të instinktit të domosdoshëm të së vërtetës. Të gjitha besimet religjioze, me pikëpamjet dhe format e saja të ndryshme, rrjedhin prej një burimi të pasur dhe të pashtershëm  natyra e lashtë e njeriut, e cila nuk është e imponuar as nga jashtë as në mënyrë të rastësishme.
Së pari, në natyrën e qenies së njeriut vjen aftësia për ta pranuar besimin dhe pastaj besimi merr formën e vet. Prirja e njëjtë e brendshme, që e nxit personin në hulumtime intelektuale në mënyrë që ta ndiejë realitetin, është një shenjë e nevojës së njeriut për dituri religjioze. Sigurisht që kjo nuk do të thotë se një gjendje e brendshme dhe një gatishmëri e tillë nuk do ta shoqërojë patjetër besimin e formuar të plotë dhe të saktë.
Sikur që trupi ka nevojë për substanca ushqimore dhe kjo nuk na bën të kuptojnë mirësinë dhe dobinë e saj, në mënyrë të njëjtë edhe shpirti kërkon ushqimin e vet  të quajtur besimi dhe religjioni  dhe kërkon me këmbëngulje të informohet për zotëruesin e tij si dhe ka dëshirë të lutet te porta e Tij. Por, instinkti që e nxit të kërkojë, nuk është në gjendje ta njohë dhe ta vlerësojë besimin dhe fenë, ta dallojë të vërtetën prej të gabuarës.
Dijetarët kanë pranuar se besimet religjioze gjithmonë janë gërshetuar me jetën e njeriut. Prapëseprapë, mendimet e tyre janë dalluar në lidhje me rrënjët themelore të religjionit dhe të faktorëve që kanë luajtur rolin kryesor në themelimin dhe zhvillimin e saj. Gjykimet e tyre, në mënyrë të përgjithshme, janë të bazuara në studime të besimeve primitive dhe religjioneve të paragjykuara, që çojnë në një rezultat ku konkluzionet e tyre në analizat përfundimtare janë të palogjikshme dhe të gjymta.
Është e vërtetë se disa religjione të caktuara, në mungesë të mirëkuptimit të principeve të shpalljes, në paraqitjen dhe rritjen e saj janë ndikuar nga rrethanat shoqërore si dhe nga faktorët e ngjashëm. Megjithatë, nuk është e logjikshme që paraqitjet e të gjitha tendencave religjioze ti përshkruhen rrethanave ekonomike dhe kërkesave të kohës, frikës prej fuqive tmerruese natyrore, paditurisë ose të faktorëve që nuk pranohen nga shkencëtarët.
Padyshim, një prej faktorëve të paraqitjes së ideve kundërreligjioze dhe të grupeve  që  e mohojnë Zotin, ka qenë të mësuarit e gabuar, papërshtatshmëria dhe shtrembërimet inteligjente të ndjekësve të disa religjioneve. Prandaj, vetitë dhe karakteristikat e veçanta të çdo religjioni duhet të vështrohen në mënyrë individuale gjatë studimit të shkaqeve që i kanë prirë njerëzit në përkrahjen e religjionit të caktuar.
Mund të vërehet se gjatë shumë ngjarjeve historike, religjioni ka dominuar në të gjitha marrëdhëniet e asaj kohe. Nëse religjioni nuk ka qenë dukuria primare, atëherë është dashtë të mbyllet brenda katër mureve të motivit material. Megjithatë, cili faktor tjetër do të mund t'u jepte qëndrueshmëri dhe vendosmëri personaliteteve religjioze për hir të qëllimeve religjioze të tyre? A ishte dobia materiale apo fitimi personal ajo, që vuajtjet e hidhëta të mjerimit dhe vështirësitë e shumta, i bëri që të kenë shijen e ëmbël në shpirtin e tyre? Përkundrazi, ne e pamë se ata i flijuan të gjitha burimet materiale të përparimit dhe dëshirat personale, për idealet dhe ndjenjat e tyre religjioze, duke shkuar aq larg sa që e sakrifikonin me gjithë dëshirë edhe shpirtin e tyre.
Në tregimin që ka të bëjë me Faraonin dhe magjistarët e tij, e lexojmë se ai u bëri thirrje të gjithë magjistarëve të tij në mënyrë që të korrin fitore ndaj Musës (a.s.), që ishte i udhëzuar nga ana e Zotit, duke shpresuar se me zotësinë dhe fuqinë magjike të tyre do të mund ta detyronin që të gjunjëzohet. Por, duke i falënderuar fuqisë së mbinatyrshme që i ishte dhënë Musës (a.s.), ata pësuan humbje dhe u kthyen në besimin e vërtetë. Faraoni i tërbuar, arroganca e të cilit u dërmua, filloi të përgojojë dhe ti kërcënojë, duke thënë se do ti dënojë ata me torturat më të dhimbshme: ndarja e gjymtyrëve të tyre. Por, një revolucion i thellë kishte zënë vend në zemrat e magjistarëve; ata qëndronin qetë dhe të vendosur kundrejt kërcënimeve të


faraonit dhe torturave të tyre të dhimbshme. Ata u përgjigjën me një guxim të mrekullueshëm: E ti urdhëro që të na torturojnë, dhe mund ta zbatosh urdhrin tënd vetëm në jetën e kësaj bote të kufizuar (Taha, 72)
Kjo ishte një ekspozim i qartë i fuqisë së vullnetit të lindur njerëzore për të vërtetën dhe realitetin që ekziston në brendësinë e tij dhe paraqitet kur të konfrontohet me shtypje, shtrëngim dhe forcë brutale. Njerëzit që kanë jetuar larg nga pallati i Faraonit dhe që kanë përfituar prej tij, u quan kundër tij dhe ishin të gatshëm edhe të paguanin me jetë këtë kundërshtim. Për këtë arsye, prirja specifike e njeriut ndaj çështjeve religjioze nuk mund të shpjegohet sipas interpretimeve materialiste; përkundrazi, incidentet e tilla si të magjistarëve, demonstrojnë primatin e ndjenjës religjioze te njeriu.
Besimet e palogjikshme nuk i përkasin vetëm çështjeve religjioze. Para se të ishin përpunuar në mënyrë të përshtatshme, shumica e shkencave ishin të gërshetuara me paragjykime. Njeriu e gjeti rrugën e tij prej magjisë deri te medicina e vërtetë dhe e dobishme, prej alkimisë deri te kimia reale. Askush nuk mund të pretendojë se, nëse njeriu ka bërë një gabim gjatë hulumtimit, ai është i lidhur për atë gabim dhe se, asnjëherë nuk do të gjejë rrugën deri te e vërteta. Ata që besojnë në filozofinë shkencore dhe në primatin e metodës eksperimentale, pranojnë se eksperimentet e tyre mund të japin rezultate të gabuara megjithëse nuk e ndryshojnë statusin e së vërtetës.
Ata që mohojnë Zotin insistojnë në përfundimin se Zoti është produkt i mendjeve njerëzore, për shembull, filozofi anglez Bertrand Russell, konsideron se frika nga forcat natyrore është origjina e religjionit. Sipas mendimit tim, themeli i religjionit është frika: frika prej të panjohurës, frika nga vdekja, frika nga humbja, frika nga e fshehta dhe misteriozja. Përveç kësaj, siç u vërejt edhe më herët, ndjenja e shndërruar në realitet ia mundëson çdonjërit që të imagjinojë se ai ka një mbështetës në të gjitha problemet dhe përpjekjet e tij. (1)
Kjo është një thënie që vështirë mund të vërtetohet me ndonjë provë.
Samuel King thotë: Burimi i religjionit është i mbuluar me mister. Në mesin e teorive të panumërta të shkencëtarëve lidhur me këtë temë, mund të vërejmë se disa prej tyre janë më të logjikshme se të tjerët, por edhe më i miri prej tyre është i hapur për kundërshtime nga pikëpamja e vërtetimit shkencor. Ata nuk mund të kalojnë sferën e spekulimit logjik. Për këtë arsye, ekzistojnë shumë mosmarrëveshje të mëdha në mesin e sociologëve në lidhje me burimin e fesë.(2)
Megjithatë, ne mund të përgjigjemi në këtë mënyrë: edhe nëse pranojmë se burimi dhe motivi themelor për besimin e njeriut ka qenë frika, kjo nuk vërteton në asnjë mënyrë se ekzistenca e Zotit është thjesht një trillim pa ndonjë realitet.
Nëse frika e motivon njeriun që të kërkojë strehim, dhe nëse në rrugën e tij të kërkimit e zbulon realitetin e besueshëm (Zotin), a ka këtu ndonjë kundërshtim për tu bërë? Nëse është frika shkaku i zbulimit të një sendi të sigurt, a mund të themi se ai send është diçka imagjinare dhe joreale, sepse ishte frika ajo që e nxiti njeriun që ta kërkojë?
Sigurisht se do të ishte e palogjikshme të pohojmë, për shembull, se shkenca e medicinës nuk ka realitet sepse njeriu e ka kërkuar dhe e ka zbuluar atë për shkak të frikës, frikës prej sëmundjes dhe vdekjes? E vërteta e kësaj çështjeje qëndron aty se shkenca e medicinës është realitet, pa marrë parasysh se motivi burimor gjatë zbulimit ishte frika nga sëmundja dhe vdekja apo ndonjë faktor tjetër.
Në të gjitha zhvillimet dhe çështjet e jetës, besimi në një Zot të fuqishëm dhe të ditur, është një strehë reale dhe një përkrahje e fortë. Kjo është një çështje që dallohet plotësisht prej të tjerëve, në atë se a ishte motivi i njeriut gjatë kërkimit frika prej ligësisë dhe të kërkuarit e strehimit, apo jo. Këto dy çështje janë të ndara dhe duhet të studiohen ndaras.
Padyshim se gjatë fazës së tij primitive të jetesës, njeriu ishte viktimë e tmerrit poshtërues dhe të dhimbshëm kur ballafaqohej me dukuritë natyrore të tmerrshme si: stuhia, shtrëngata, tërmeti dhe sëmundjet. Një ankth nga frika ia shkaktoi një hije fatkeqe në të gjitha aspektet e jetës dhe të mendimeve të tij, dhe përmes një beteje të pandërprerë ai korri fitore kundër frikës dhe dobësisë; ai gjithashtu vërejti se ku mund të gjejë mbështetje dhe të kërkojë strehë prej ngjarjeve


tmerruese, dhe e gjeti qetësinë e tij të brendshme. Në fund, përmes mundimeve të paepura ai pushtoi ankthin e poshtërimit dhe të frikës dhe arriti fitoren e mrekullueshme.
Studimi i fazave të ndryshme në jetën e njeriut primitiv, dhe zbulimi i dëshmisë se frika mbizotëroi në mendimet e tij, nuk e vërtetojnë se frika dhe padituria ishin faktorë të vetëm kryesorë për të prirë njeriun kah religjioni. Një pohim i tillë do të ishte rezultat i vërejtjes së vetëm të një dimensioni të kësaj çështjeje. Përfundimet e përgjithshme mund të nxirren prej hulumtimeve historike vetëm nëse e gjithë historia, me të gjitha periudhat e ndryshme të jetës së njeriut, është hulumtuar dhe studiuar, dhe jo vetëm një kënd i historisë së tij laramane dhe të pafundmë.
Dominimi i frikës dhe i poshtërimit në çështjet njerëzore gjatë periudhave specifike dhe të kufizuara, nuk duhet të merret si bazë për formimin e vlerësimit gjeneral për të gjitha periudhat. A nuk do të ishte një vlerësim i ngutshëm të thuhet se të gjitha idetë dhe ndjenjat religjioze të njeriut, prirja për të adhuruar Zotin në të gjitha periudhat e mëhershme dhe të tanishme, ka qenë shkaktuar thjesht nga tmerri, nga frika e zemërimit të natyrës, të luftës, dhe të sëmundjes?
Faktikisht, ata që e kanë bindjen më të vendosur në mesin e njerëzve, nuk janë më të dobëtit. Ata që gjatë rrjedhës së kohës kanë ngritur lart flamurin e religjionit, kanë qenë më të fuqishmit dhe më të vendosurit prej njerëzve. Besimi i njeriut nuk është rritur në proporcion me dobësinë e tij, dhe lideri i njerëzve në çështjet fetare nuk është më i dobëti dhe më i mjeri prej mesit të tyre.
A është besimi në religjionin e mijëra dijetarëve dhe mendimtarëve vetëm një produkt i frikës nga shtrëngata, tërmeti ose sëmundja? A mund të atribuohet prirja e dijetarëve për religjion, rezultatet e studimeve të tyre, vërtetimet e tyre racionale dhe logjike, pra të gjitha këto t'i atribuohen paditurisë dhe mangësisë së informimit ndaj fenomeneve dhe dukurive natyrore? Çka do të ishte përgjigjja e njeriut inteligjent?
Aq më tepër, nuk është në rregull arritja e një qetësie përmes religjionit të cilin njeriu e kundërshton. Ndryshe nga kjo, vetëm pas arritjes së besimit dhe bindjes, njeriu fillon ti shijojë frytet e religjionit  paqen dhe qetësinë.
Sipas mendimit të dijetarëve të udhëhequr hyjnorë, bota është një përmbledhje e shkaqeve dhe arsyeve të llogaritura në mënyrë të hollësishme. Sistemi preciz i gjithësisë është dëshmitar për ekzistencën e burimit të cilin e karakterizojnë dituria dhe fuqia. Goditjet e çrregulluara dhe të pakapshme të brushës për pikturim, nuk mund të merren si shenjë e aftësisë së artistit, por goditjet precize dhe vizatimet me përmbajtje të arsyeshme, në të vërtetë janë dëshmi të ekzistimit të piktorit të talentuar.
*****
Ka edhe të tillë që e konsiderojnë religjionin si një realitet matanë natyrës, si një produkt i faktorëve ekonomikë. Ata mundohen në mënyrë të fuqishme të vendosin ndonjë lidhje në mes religjionit dhe ekonomisë.  Ata pretendojnë  se religjioni ka  qenë gjithmonë  në shërbim të imperializmit dhe të eksploatimit, dhe se ka qenë një zbulim i shtresës sunduese që e kanë përdorur për ta thyer rezistencën e klasës nënshtruese. Ata thonë se religjioni është përdorur për ti trullosur punëtorët dhe për ti inkurajuar ata që të pranojnë humbjet e tyre. Nuk ka dyshim se, si çdo gjë tjetër në botë, edhe religjioni mund të keqpërdoret. Kur të devijohet prej qëllimit të tij të vërtetë, mund të shndërrohet në një vegël në duart e përfituesve të cilët dëshirojnë ti robërojnë popujt. Prapëseprapë, ky keqpërdorim nuk duhet ti japë pretekst oportunistëve për të sulmuar pamëshirshëm çdo gjë që e bart emrin religjion. Duhet bërë një ndarje e qartë në mes religjioneve të shtrembëruara, të gatuara nga imperialistët për ta trullosur masën dhe religjionit autentik dhe konstruktiv.
Është e mundur që shumë shoqëri njerëzore, kushte të pafavorshme ekonomike, ngecja ekonomike dhe prapambetja kanë mundur të bashkëjetojnë me besimin religjioz. Por kjo bashkëjetesë nuk e bën të nevojshme lidhjen shkakësore; njëri nuk mund të prezantohet si shkaku i tjetrës. Ndonjëherë, mund të shohim ndonjë shoqëri që është duke përparuar ekonomikisht duke qenë të lidhur thellë me religjionin, ndërsa, në anën tjetër shoqëria që i gëzon kushtet e favorshme ekonomike të ngjashëm me të parin, nuk ka prirje për religjion. Ngjashëm, në një mjedis të varfërisë dhe prapambetjes, mund të lindë dielli i religjionit, ndërsa


në një mjedis tjetër të ngjashëm, influenca e religjionit mund të jetë në zenit. Mungesa e qartë e harmonisë në mes kushteve ekonomike dhe përhapjes dhe dobësimit të influencës religjioze nuk është e mjaftueshme për themelimin e marrëdhënieve shkakësore. Duhet të gjendet një faktor i veçantë në lidhje me shfaqjen dhe zhdukjen e njërës, dhe të lidhet me ekzistencën ose joekzistencën e tjetrës.
Mund të vërejmë qartë këtë mungesë të harmonisë në dy shoqëri që janë nën  sundimin dominues të klasës shfrytëzuese. Në njërën prej tyre, religjioni është lënë jashtë skenës në mënyrë totale, ndërsa në tjetrën, ndikimi i tij është zgjeruar.
Realitetet objektive na  bëjnë me dije se njeriu e pranon religjionin sipas ndryshimeve të situatave të jashtme. Kudo që religjioni e shpall thirrjen e tij, njëri duhet ti shikojë motivet themelore të brendshme të natyrës specifike të religjionit dhe jo kushtet ekonomike të shoqërisë. Si shtesë, kur ta analizojmë qëllimin e religjionit hyjnor, arrijmë në përfundim se masa e përparimit dhe e vendosjes së sistemit të drejtë ekonomik të bazuar në religjion, ka qenë njëra prej arsyeve të dërgimit të profetëve. Kjo, gjithashtu është njëra prej arsyeve se pse njeriu graviton kah religjioni dhe një prej dobive që ka përfituar njerëzimi nga religjioni.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i dytë
Thellësia e qenies së njeriut e nxit atë në kërkim të Zotit

Jashtë sistemit kompleks të trupit të njeriut, njeriu zotëron dimensione vitale dhe të pafundme të cilat në asnjë mënyrë nuk janë të mbyllur brenda mekanizmit të tij trupor. Për ti zbuluar ato pikëpamje dhe rrafshe që janë përtej strukturës trupore dhe dimensionit fizik të njeriut, njeriu duhet të hulumtojë strukturën e brendshme dhe shpirtërore dhe të ndiejë horizontet e gjëra të natyrës së tij gjithëpërfshirëse, bashkë me manifestimet e tija delikate dhe të përpunuara të ndjenjave dhe të instinkteve.
*****
Ekziston një varg special i perceptimeve në qenien e njeriut që janë të gërshetuara në mes veti, që rrjedhin prej natyrës materiale të njeriut dhe shfaqja e tyre nuk varet nga faktorët e jashtëm. Në mesin e këtyre perceptimeve janë edhe ndjenja e angazhimit në drejtësi, vërtetësi, saktësi dhe ndershmëri.
Para se të hyjë në sferën e shkencës dhe të diturisë me të gjitha çështjet e saj, njeriu është në gjendje ti kuptojë të vërtetat përmes këtyre kuptimeve që gjenden në natyrën e njeriut prej lindjes. Por, pas ndërhyrjes së shkencës dhe filozofisë në këtë sferë dhe pas mbushjes së trurit të njeriut me prova dhe dëshmi të ndryshme, ai ka mundur të harrojë perceptimet e tija natyrale dhe të zotëruara prej lindjes ose ka filluar të dyshojë në to. Për këtë arsye, kur njeriu fillon të lëvizë përtej kësaj natyre, fillojnë ti paraqiten dallimet.
Prirja për religjion dhe për besim në Zot e josh në fazën fillestare në bazë të motivit instiktiv dhe perceptimit natyror, por ata zhvillohen me ndihmën e arsyetimit dhe të të menduarit. Rrënjët e ndjenjave natyrale që janë në dispozitë për njeriun, gjinden aq thellë dhe në të njëjtën kohë aq pastër dhe evident sa që, nëse njeriu e spastron mendjen dhe shpirtin e tij prej koncepteve religjioze dhe prej mendimeve antireligjioze dhe pastaj të shikojë në vetvete dhe në botën e tij të brendshme, do të vërejë qartë se ai është duke lëvizur në një drejtim të caktuar bashkë me tërë karvanin e ekzistencës. Pa vullnet ose ndonjë dëshirë për këtë, ai do të fillojë jetën e tij në një pikë të caktuar dhe prapë, pa ndonjë dëshirë dhe vullnet, do të përparojë në drejtim të pikës tjetër, që është e panjohur për të. Realiteti i njëjtë mund të vërehet edhe në të gjitha krijesat natyrore, që funksionojnë me një rregull të caktuar dhe me një precizitet.
Nëse njeriu, me shikim të pastër dhe me gjendjen e tij të pastër natyrore, e vështron ambientin që e rrethon, do të ndiejë qartë ekzistimin e forcës së madhe që e rrethon atë dhe tërë botën. Në ekzistencën e tij, që është një pjesë shumë e vogël e botës së madhe, do të vërejë diturinë, fuqinë dhe vullnetin për të ekzistuar, dhe do ta pyesë veten se si dituria, fuqia dhe vullneti nuk kanë mundur të ekzistojnë në botë si një tërësi. Është një rregull i llogaritur deri në detaje dhe një lëvizje e botës që e detyron njeriun ta pranojë ekzistencën e intelektit universal që gjendet jashtë botës së natyrës, por megjithatë krijon dhe udhëheq me të; përderisa nuk pranohet një gjë e tillë, nuk do të mund të shpjegohen rregullat nënshtruese të kësaj bote. Çdokush që e vlerëson pozitën e vet në këtë botë mund të kuptojë se ekziston një fuqi që e krijon atë, që e sjell në këtë botë, e inspiron lëvizjen e tij dhe e largon atë mbrapa, pa lejen e tij apo pa kërkuar ndihmën e tjetrit.
Udhëheqësi i martirëve Hysein b. Ali (a.s.), në lutjen e tij drejtuar Krijuesit thotë: Si është e mundur të vijmë në përfundim për ekzistencën Tënde duke u bazuar në një gjë që është i varur prej Teje në ekzistencën e tij? Pse nuk e zotëron dukshmërinë, të cilën e zotërojnë të gjithë


përveç Teje, ashtu që të mund të bëhesh i dukshëm? Kur ke qenë i fshehur prej syrit të brendshëm, ashtu që të është dashur prova si udhëzues drejt Teje? Kur ke qenë i largët prej nesh, ashtu që shenjat dhe gjurmët e Tua të na joshin afër Teje? I verbër qoftë syri që nuk të vëren, duke e ruajtur dhe mbrojtur atë!
O Zot, Ti që na je shfaqur me shkëlqimin Tënd, si mund të jesh i fshehur kur Ti je i dukshëm dhe i zbuluar? Si mund të mungosh, kur Ti me manifestimin Tënd të pandërprerë vëzhgon mbi robërit e Tu?.(3)
Nuk është parë asnjëherë dhe në asnjë kohë që të punohet diçka pa e parë punuesin e tij, as një vepër pa vepruesin e tij. Kërkimi i lidhjes së shkakut dhe të pasojës rrjedh prej instinktit të brendshëm të njeriut; vetëdija për shkakun nuk mund të largohet prej asnjërit. Ngjashëm, ndjenja religjioze dhe kërkimi i Krijuesit nuk mund të largohen prej asnjërit. Edhe një fëmijë që nuk ka kurrfarë përvoje në këtë botë, çdoherë që dëgjon ndonjë zë ose vëren ndonjë lëvizje, do ta përqendrojë vëmendjen në mënyrë instiktive kah burimi i zërit apo lëvizjes.
Mbështetjet e diturisë dhe të jetës praktike bazohen në pranimin e shkakut si bazë të çdo ndikimi. Në fakt, norma e kauzës (shkakësisë) është diçka absolute që nuk pranon asnjë përjashtim. Gjeologjia, fizika, kimia, sociologjia, ekonomia dhe të gjitha shkencat tjera, si qëllim të hulumtimit e kanë caktimin e shkaqeve dhe faktorëve që i përcaktojnë marrëdhëniet ndërmjet tyre. Thënë shkurt, është e qartë se shkenca dhe dituria nuk janë asgjë tjetër veçse hulumtuesit e shkaqeve; i tërë përparimi i çështjeve që kanë të bëjnë me njeriun, rrjedh nga hulumtimet e kryera nga ana e dijetarëve në përcaktimin e shkakut të fenomenit.
Ku është e mundur për ne të gjendet në ndonjë qenie të vetme ose në ndonjë qoshe të universit, ndonjë shenjë e vetëprejardhjes absolute ose vetëkrijuese? Nëse do të kishin gjetur diçka të tillë, atëherë do të kishim arsyetuar shtrirjen e atij shembulli të vetëm në tërë skemën e ekzistencës.
Sigurisht që, nuk është e domosdoshme që ligji i shkakësisë të na shfaqet gjithmonë në ndonjë formë të mirënjohur. Shumëllojshmëria dhe variacioni i shkaqeve është i tillë që, një hulumtues që studion vetëm një fenomen nuk do të jetë në gjendje që ta përcaktojë shkakun e atij fenomeni. Sidoqoftë, në të gjitha çështjet njerëzore, të veçanta dhe të përgjithshme, të kaluarën dhe të ardhmen, në situatën personale apo shoqërore, nuk mund të gjendet asgjë e rastësishme. Jo vetëm se kemi të bëjmë me një rregull qenësore në krijimin e çdo fenomeni, por është edhe diçka që vërehet shumë lehtë në marrëdhëniet e çdo fenomeni brenda rrethanave ekzistuese, dhe ajo është se rregulla është e llogaritur deri në hollësi dhe në mënyrë delikate. Për shembull, në kultivimin e një druri, rregullat e tokës dhe të qiellit operojnë me një harmoni të përkryer me strukturën e rrënjëve dhe të degëve të drurit. Gjithashtu, ekziston marrëdhënia në mes të atij druri dhe të kafshëve, të cilët e nxjerrin ushqimin prej drurit. Si është e mundur të ekzistojë një rastësi në origjinën e rregullave ndërmjetësuese?
Sikur fenomeni të kishte marrë formën e vet në një nivel të caktuar të strukturës së qenies, në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme dhe të rastësishme, kjo do të na kishte pajisur me një fushëveprim të jashtëzakonshëm të zhdukjes dhe të shkatërrimit të kësaj bote. Do të mjaftonte një përçarje më e lehtë në baraspeshën e elementeve dhe të disharmonisë së rregullave qendrore në gjithësi që ti humbin spirancat dhe të përplasen trupat qiellorë, duke rezultuar me një eksplozion masiv dhe shkatërrim të botës.
Sikur të ishte bazuar origjina e kësaj bote në ndonjë rastësi, atëherë pse teoritë madje edhe të materialistëve, janë të bazuara në supozimin e planit, rregullës dhe mungesës së rastësisë? Nëse e tërë bota është rezultat i një rastësie, çka është ajo që nuk u shfaq në bazë të rastësisë? Nëse diçka vjen në ekzistencë jo në bazë të vetisë së rastësisë, atëherë cilat janë veçoritë dalluese dhe karakteristikat e tija dhe a mund të zbatohen të njëjtat në fenomenet e panumërta dhe të larmishme të universit?
Tani, pasi që rastësia i është kundërvënë rregullës dhe harmonisë, atëherë rrjedh se të gjitha gjësendet që bartin gjurmët e planifikimit, dizajnit dhe të llogaritjes, duhet të jenë joharmonike dhe të pavazhdueshme, sepse koncepti i planifikimit, dizajnit dhe i llogaritjes i është kundërvënë rastësisë dhe gjasës.


Të supozohet se rastësia është infrastruktura e universit dhe se principet e tij drejtuese nuk bazohen në argumentet logjike ose prova shkencore, nuk mund të pranohet si zgjidhje definitive në gjeometrinë e strukturës së qenies.
Kur shkenca eksperimentale vërteton se elementet dhe faktorët natyrorë nuk mund të shfaqin ndonjë ndikim të pavarur dhe nuk zotërojnë ndonjë kreativitet; kur të gjitha përvojat tona, emocionet e ndjeshme dhe përfundimet racionale na drejtojnë në përfundim se asgjë në natyrë nuk shfaqet pa ndonjë arsye dhe shkak, si dhe të gjitha fenomenet janë të bazuara në një sistem të themeluar dhe ligje specifike, kur të gjitha këto merren parasysh, është befasuese se disa njerëz ia kthejnë shpinën principeve shkencore, përfundimit parësor dhe propozimeve të bazuar në të menduarit, dhe mohojnë ekzistimin e Krijuesit.
Arsimimi dhe faktorët e mjedisit janë në mesin e shkaqeve që, ose i ndalojnë perceptimet natyrore (që i zotërojnë prej lindjes) të njeriut që ta ekspozojnë veten, ose përkundrazi i përforcojnë ato. Çfarëdo që të ekspozojë burimi i instinktit, është i ngjashëm me modelin e natyrës në nënshtrimin e ligjeve. Ata që kanë qenë të lirë në ndjekjen e drejtimit burimor të krijimit të tyre, pa qenë të burgosur me vese dhe huqe, dhe natyra e brendshme e të cilëve nuk është e ngjyrosur me shprehje dhe fraza të ndryshme, janë në gjendje të dëgjojnë thirrjen e qenies së tyre të brendshme dhe ti dallojnë veprat e mira prej të këqijave dhe besimin e vërtetë prej besimit të gabuar. Pafeja, që është në fakt një largim nga natyra burimore, mund të shihet në mesin e individëve të tillë. Nëse ndokush u thotë se bota nuk ka një rregull të qëndrueshëm dhe është një përfundim i rastësisë, duke i stolisur fjalët e tija me një terminologji filozofike, nuk do të ketë ndonjë efekt në njerëz të tillë, sepse do ti refuzojnë këto teori si meritë e natyrës së tyre burimore.
Ata që janë të zënë në rrjetën e shkencës mund të bien viktimë e dyshimit dhe të konfuzionit si një rezultat i terminologjisë joshëse. Dituria e kufizuar që e inspiron arrogancën brenda njeriut, është sikur një copë e gotës së ngjyrosur të vendosur përpara të çarës së mendjes dhe të natyrës burimore; çdokush që zotëron këtë njohuri e sheh botën të ngjyrosur me ngjyrat e mësimit dhe të shkencës së tij shoqërore. Ai paramendon se tërësia e realitet është ajo çka sheh përmes të çarës së ngushtë të ndjenjave dhe mendjes së tij, e që janë viktimë e ngjyrave. Sigurisht që ne nuk themi se njeriu duhet të përmbahet prej zhvillimit të mendjes së tij në mënyrë që ta rruajë veten prej iluzioneve. Por, ai nuk duhet të kufizohet ose të mburret me diturinë dhe shkencën e tij shoqërore.
Shumica e njerëzve, në vend se të bëjnë dituritë dhe njohuritë e tyre një shkallë për lartësimin e mëtutjeshëm të mendjes së tyre, në mënyrë që të ngrihen në nivelet më të larta, ata mbesin të palëvizshëm dhe të burgosur brenda katër mureve të termave dhe të koncepteve.
Natyra burimore e njeriut kur ta ndiejë rrezikun, ia mësyn kërkimit të ndihmës. Kur një person është nën presionin e problemeve dhe të mundimeve, kur faktorët materialë ia kthejnë shpinën atij, kur nuk ka kyçje në asnjërën prej burimeve jetësore dhe është duke u fundosur sikur kashta në vorbullën e  peripecive dhe  vdekja  është vetëm një  hap më  larg,  atëherë një  shtytje  e brendshme e udhëheq atë në mënyrë instiktive në drejtim të burimit jomaterial të përkrahjes. Ai kërkon ndihmë prej njërit, fuqia e të cilit është më superiore sesa të gjitha fuqitë tjera, dhe ai kupton se është ajo Qenie e mëshirshme dhe gjithëfuqishme që mund ti ndihmojë me fuqinë e Tij të jashtëzakonshme dhe ta shpëtojë atë. Për shkak të perceptimit të tij, me tërë fuqinë e tij do të kërkojë ndihmën e qenies më të shenjtë që ta shpëtojë nga rreziku, dhe në thellësinë e zemrës do të ndiejë fuqinë e asaj qenieje duke u munduar që ta shpëtojë atë.
Njëherë e pyeti një person Imam Sadikun (a.s.) në lidhje me udhëzimin e tij drejt Zotit, duke thënë se ai është në konfuzion në lidhje me këtë për shkak të polemikave dhe fjalëve të shumta. Imami (a.s.) e pyeti: A ke udhëtuar ndonjëherë me anije?, dhe ky u përgjigj Po. Pastaj Imami (a.s.) e pyeti: A të ka ndodhur ndonjëherë gjatë udhëtimit që në anije të fillojë të rrjedhë uji nga ndonjë vrimë dhe nuk ke pasur askënd për të të ndihmuar nga valët e stuhishme të oqeanit?, dhe prapë përgjigjja ishte Po. Në ato momente të rrezikshme dhe në atë gjendje kur ke humbur shpresën, a ke pasur ndjenjën që një forcë e pafundme dhe e plotfuqishme mund të shpëtojë prej vdekjes së tmerrshme? - Po, me të vërtetë ishte ashtu. 

Pastaj Imami (a.s.) vazhdoi: Është Zoti i Plotfuqishëm që është burimi i mbështetjes dhe drejt të cilit njeriu shikon me shpresë kur janë të mbyllura të gjitha dyert(4)
Edhe njerëzit këmbëngulës dhe materialistë që zotërojnë pushtet dhe që janë të pavëmendshëm për fuqinë e përhershme të Zotit, ndryshojnë kur të bien në grackën e humbjes dhe të shkatërrimit. Ata harrojnë mohimin e Zotit që rrethina dhe shkolla e tyre materialiste e mendimit ia kishte ngulitur në mendjen e tij dhe me plot zemër kthehen kah zanafilla e të gjitha qenieve dhe burimi i të gjitha fuqive.
Historia ka regjistruar shembuj të panumërt të personave të tillë që kanë rënë viktimë e situatave të vështira dhe të mundimshme, ashtu që pluhuri ndotës është larguar papritmas prej natyrës së tyre burimore dhe prej thellësisë së shpirtit të tyre kthehen kah Krijuesi i pashoq.
Si shtesë ndaj burimit të brendshëm të njeriut, që janë të thurura në qenien e tij prej lindjes dhe që e ndihmojnë në zbulimin e realitetit ashtu që i lirë prej të gjitha formimeve mendore dhe detyrimeve, ai përparon në rrugën e natyrës së tij burimore, është gjithashtu edhe faktori i jashtëm udhëheqës dhe këshillues që i nevojitet për tia treguar rrugën dhe për tia përforcuar natyrën e tij burimore. Është udhëheqja, ajo që i reformon cilësitë këmbëngulëse dhe që e mbron mendjen dhe natyrën zanafillëse prej shtrembërimit dhe dëgjueshmërisë ndaj zotëve të rrejshëm.
Profetët janë dërguar për ti vetëdijesuar njerëzit në lidhje me perceptimet delikate të natyrës së tyre burimore, të bëjnë që prirjet e tyre fetare të rrjedhin në drejtimin e duhur dhe ti japin krahë aspiratave të tyre fisnike.
Prijësi i Besimtarëve Aliu (a.s.) ka thënë: Zoti e dërgoi të Dërguarin e Tij në mesin e njerëzve ashtu që ata të mund ti pyesin në lidhje me marrëveshjen e tyre me Zotin, ti përkujtojë begatitë e harruara të Zotit, të flasë me ta duke i këshilluar, të zgjojë te ata urtësinë e fshehtë dhe tu shfaqë atyre shenjat e fuqisë së Zotit.(5)
Një udhëheqje dhe një këshillë e tillë nuk e përfshin shuarjen e dritës së dëshirës kreative të njeriut ose heqja dorë e tij nga liria dhe aftësia e tij për të menduar dhe për të zgjedhur. Përkundrazi, është një lloj asistence gjatë tendencës dhe instinktit të tij pozitiv duke ia mundësuar rritjen dhe zhvillimin e tyre. Është nëpërmes udhëheqjes dhe këshillimit ajo që bën të lirë njeriun prej lidhjeve dhe duke ia mundësuar të përfitojnë në të gjitha dimensionet e natyrës së tyre burimore dhe të lulëzojë në tërë qenien e tij.
Kurani thotë: Dhe Profeti heq nga ata rregullat dhe normat e rënda të tyre që janë vendosur në qafën e tyre si pranga. Pra, ata të cilët e besojnë atë, e nderojnë dhe e ndihmojnë, veprojnë me dritën që iu zbrit me të, të tillët janë të shpëtuarit në këtë botë. (Araf, 157) O ju që besuat, përgjigjuni (thirrjes së) Allahut dhe të të dërguarit kur ai (i dërguari) ju fton për atë që ju jep jetë (Enfal, 24) O ju njerëz! Juve ju erdhi nga Zoti juaj këshilla (Kurani) dhe mjekimi shërues për zemrat tuaja (Junus, 57)
Të parët që i pranuan këshillat e Profetëve (a.s.) ishin njerëzit me zemër të pastër dhe ndërgjegje të ndriçuar. Rangu i kundërshtarëve të tyre përbëhej prej atyre që mbështeteshin në fuqinë e tyre mashtruese dhe në pasurinë e tyre, ose ishin të mbushur me mburrje në llogari të diturisë së tyre të mjerë dhe të pamjaftueshme; mendjet e tyre përmbajnë iluzionet e kalbura, në atë mënyrë që arroganca e tyre e paarsyeshme i parandalon prej lulëzimit aftësitë e tyre të brendshme dhe aspiratat e tyre.
Një dijetar ka parashtruar çështjen në këtë mënyrë: Në çështjet shpirtërore, gjithashtu, vlen ligji i furnizimit dhe i kërkesës. Nëse kërkesa për religjion nuk ka ekzistuar në natyrën e njeriut, furnizimi i pajisur prej Profetëve do të ishte harxhuar kot. Ne e shohim se furnizimi i pajisur nga ana e profetëve ka gjetur konsumatorë; vizionet e tyre pjellore, të kthjellëta dhe autentike kanë hasur në pasues dhe mbështetës të panumërt. Kjo është një dëshmi se kërkesa për religjion ekziston brenda njeriut dhe në ndërgjegjen e tij më të thellë.
Në fakt, predikimi themelor i të gjithë profetëve ka qenë thirrja në monoteizëm, jo vërtetimi i ekzistencës së Zotit. Ata e mohonin vlerën e idhujve, diellit, hënës dhe yjeve që të mund të adhurohen, ashtu që etja e brendshme dhe natyrale e njeriut për adhurim të mos jetë i kënaqur me të drejtuarit kah objektet e jashtme, por në vend të saj të kërkojnë vlerat në një hark të ngritjes kah objekti i vërtetë i adhurimit. 

Zemrat e tyre duhet të lidhen për përkryerjen e pafundme, dhe me një besim të tillë që rritet përherë, ata duhet vazhdimisht të përparojnë drejt burimit të të gjitha vlerave dhe virtyteve, duke arritur përfundimisht te qëllimi i tyre.
Të gjitha llojet e politeizmit dhe të pafesë, forma primitive e të cilit është idhujtaria dhe forma e avancuar që është materializmi, janë rezultate të largimit nga natyra e që ekziston prej lindjes te njeriu.
Përparimi i diturisë që ka të bëjë me përvojën fetare, të përhapur në tërë botën, është bërë përmes zbulimeve që lejojnë nxjerrjen e disa përfundimeve të rëndësishme.
Duke u bazuar në fakte të konsiderueshme në të cilat kanë ardhur sociologët, arkeologët dhe antropologët, historia e religjionit tani analizon instinktin e religjionit duke i përfshirë parimet, besimet, adetet, zakonet dhe faktorët që e formojnë një shoqëri; me një metodë të re, që nuk përputhet dhe që ka një dallim shumë të madh në krahasim me shpjegimet e dhëna më herët.
Tani ekziston një rrjedhë aktuale e mendimit, që është duke fituar vazhdimisht përkrahës të rinj prej shkollave të ndryshme të mendimit dhe që vijnë në përfundim se ndjenjat religjioze janë primare, natyrale dhe komponentë e qëndrueshme e shpirtit të njeriut dhe se është një mjet i thurur në brendësinë e njeriut prej lindjes për perceptimin e tej-racionales,.
Kah viti 1920, një filozof gjerman me emrin Rudolf Oto, ishte në gjendje të vërtetojë se paralel me elementin intelektual dhe etik, te njeriu ekziston edhe elementi tej-racional prej lindjes që e formon ndjenjën religjioze. Atributet që kanë të bëjnë me Zotin, sikurse që janë fuqia, madhështia dhe përkryerja kanë qëllimin e tërheqjes së vëmendjes në atë se shenjtëria nuk mund të reduktohet në asnjë nocion tjetër të ultë. Këta formojnë një kategori të pavarur, që nuk mund të rrjedhë prej asnjë kategorie tjetër dhe nuk mund të identifikohet as me ndonjë koncept racional as me diçka tjetër të ngjashme.
Në fakt, një prej veçorive të kohës së sotme është hulumtimi i dimensionit të katërt në botën e natyrës, të quajtur koha. Sikurse dimensionet tjera, ashtu edhe koha duhet të përzihet me trupin e njeriut; nuk ekziston asnjë trup që është i lirë prej kohës, që rrjedh prej lëvizjes dhe ndërrimit.
Është gjithashtu një karakteristikë e shekullit, se hulumtimet e shkencëtarëve kanë çuar deri te zbulimi i dimensionit të katërt të shpirtit të njeriut  ndjenjat religjioze.(6a)
Tri dimensionet ose ndjenjat tjera janë: ndjenja e kureshtjes, ndjenja e virtytit dhe ndjenja e bukurisë. Ndjenja religjioze ose nocioni i të shenjtës, është dimensioni i katërt dhe më kryesori prej të gjitha ndjenjave. Prej lindjes, çdokush zotëron një tërheqje dhe prirje që ekziston jashtë natyrës, veçmas dhe pavarësisht prej tri ndjenjave tjera. Me zbulimin e ndjenjës religjioze, u rrënua burgu tredimensional i shpirtit dhe u vërtetua se tendencat religjioze të njeriut janë të rrënjosura në mënyrë autonome në qenien e tij. Ato ndjenja janë shfaqur edhe gjatë kohës së hershme të jetesës së njeriut kur jetonte nëpër shpella dhe pyje.
Pavarësisht nga primati, autonomia dhe efikasiteti i ndjenjës për kureshtje, virtyt dhe bukuri, si dhe për rolin që kanë luajtur në shfaqjen e shkencës, moralit dhe artit, ishte ndjenja religjioze ajo që përgatiste terrenin për aktivitetet e këtyre tri ndjenjave, duke i ndihmuar gjatë përparimit në rrugën e tyre dhe në zbulimin e sekreteve të botës së krijuar.
Sipas pikëpamjes së besimtarit, bota është konstruktuar mbi bazën e ligjit dhe planit të llogaritur preciz. Ky besim është i paracaktuar nga i urti Zot për ta stimuluar ndjenjën e kureshtjes në hulumtimin dhe zbulimin e ligjeve dhe mistereve të natyrës që janë të bazuara në zinxhirin e shkaqeve dhe të pasojave.
Është i pamohueshëm roli i ndjenjës religjioze në zhvillimin dhe përparimin e kualiteteve të larta njerëzore, në modifikimin e instinktit dhe frytëzimin e ndjenjës së moralit dhe të virtytit, ata që i përmbahen urdhrave të religjionit duke e konsideruar atë si një prej detyrave më kryesore religjioze në kontrollimin e instinkteve të tyre dhe të sigurimit të atributeve të larta dhe të shquara.
Mendimet religjioze kanë qenë po ashtu faktorë përgjatë historisë në kultivimin e ndjenjës estetike. Njeriu primitiv krijonte veprat kreative të artit për ti lavdëruar hyjnitë e tyre. Tempulli i mrekullueshëm i Kinës, piramidat madhështore të Egjiptit, statujat e shquara të Meksikës, arkitektura e stërholluar dhe e habitshme e Islamit Lindor, të gjitha këto rrjedhin nga ndjenja religjioze.


Psikologët besojnë se ekziston lidhja në mes krizës së pjekurisë dhe paraqitjes së befasishme të ndjenjës religjioze. Në këtë periudhë të jetës, edhe te personat që kanë qenë indiferentë ndaj çështjeve religjioze, ndjenja religjioze fiton një forcë speciale.
Nuk ka dyshim se thirrja e brendshme e shfaq veten në një mënyrë të tillë, sa që nuk mund ta bllokojë rrugën e tij asnjë pengesë. Prapëseprapë, disa faktorë të caktuar si propaganda kundërshtuese mund të zvogëlojë rritjen dhe zhvillimin e ndjenjës së brendshme dhe mendimit korrekt, edhe pse një influencë e tillë negative nuk mund të rezultojë në çrrënjosjen komplete të prirjes natyrore. Nëse anulohen pengesat e tilla, instinktet e përshtypjes do ti rifillojnë aktivitetet e tyre dhe do të shfaqen në kuptimin e përpjekjeve krijuese të brendshme.
Ne e dimë se kanë kaluar më shumë se gjysmë shekulli prej revolucionit komunist në Bashkimin Sovjetik, por rrënjët e religjionit janë ende thellë në shpirtrat e shumë njerëzve sovjetikë. Pavarësisht nga përpjekjet që janë bërë gjatë kësaj periudhe të gjatë nga ana e sunduesve për ta zhdukur religjionin, nuk kanë qenë në gjendje ta largojnë ndjenjën e religjionit nga populli.
Prandaj, ekzistimi i idesë materialiste në botë nuk e kundërshton faktin se besimi në Zotin është i natyrshëm për njeriun. Nëse ndonjë shkollë e caktuar largohet nga rruga e burimit natyror duke përjashtuar veten përballë shkollave tjera, në të kaluarën dhe në të tashmen, kjo nuk mund të konsiderohet si hedhje poshtë e pohimit se besimi në Zot është diçka natyrale për njeriun; përjashtimet ekzistojnë në të gjitha sferat. Ajo çka na tregon historia është se shkolla materialiste është themeluar në shekullin e gjashtë dhe shtatë para Krishtit.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i tretë
Zoti dhe logjika empirike (ndijore)


Padyshim se situatat shoqërore, faktorët historikë dhe arsimorë, si dhe format e ndryshme të punës njerëzore nuk mund të mbesin jashtë ndikimit të pasqyrimit praktik të tendencës së brendshme dhe karakteristikave të tija shpirtërore dhe emocionale. Edhe pse këto situata të ndryshme nuk krijojnë ndonjë detyrim ose domosdoshmëri në zgjedhjen e drejtimit të njeriut, ato mund të jetësojnë një situatë të përshtatshme për një lloj të zgjedhjes së caktuar, duke luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në pikëpamjen e njeriut për gjërat e ndryshme. Këto situata, ndonjëherë mund ta ekspozojnë veten nën maskën e pengesës duke ndikuar në lirinë e njeriut dhe mundësinë e tij për të zgjedhur.
Si rezultat i afërsisë së madhe me deduksionin shkencor dhe empirik, mendja e njeriut kujdeset që të tregohet disi i druajtur prej deduksionit të pastër intelektual, posaçërisht nëse çështja që është nën hetime është jomateriale dhe e pandjeshme.
Në përgjithësi, aftësitë mendore të njerëzve sigurojnë fortësi dhe shkathtësi në fushën në të cilën aplikohen më së shumti: çështjet që shtrihen jashtë asaj fushe i paraqiten atij joreale dhe joautentike, ose në rastin më të mirë, sekondare dhe tangjente ndaj çështjeve të cilat ai e specializon. Prandaj, njerëzit tentojnë që të gjykojnë gjithçka në mënyrë të veçantë.
Një prej faktorëve më shkatërrues dhe çorientues në mendimet që kanë të bëjnë me çështjen e Zotit është kufizimi i mendimit të ndonjërit në logjikën e shkencës empirike dhe të dështojë në njohjen e kufijve dhe vijave kufitare të asaj logjike. Pasi që ekspertët e shkencave empirike përkushtojnë tërë energjinë e tyre në shkencat ndijore, ata janë të huaj për çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me kuptimet matanë ndjenjave. Ky tjetërsim, kjo distancë prej çështjeve jondijore, ky besim i jashtëzakonshëm për të dhënat të fituara përmes shkencave empirike, arrin atë pikë sa që testimi dhe eksperimentimi e formojnë tërë strukturën mendore dhe botërore si edhe pikëpamjet e ekspertëve të tillë. Ata e konsiderojnë eksperimentimin si vegël të vetme të pranueshme dhe mënyrë të vetme për të arritur njohjen, si një kriter të jashtëzakonshëm. Ata presin që në këtë mënyrë të zgjedhin çdo problem. Detyra e shkencës është sqarimi i relacioneve në mes të fenomeneve; qëllimi i saj është vendosja e marrëdhënieve në mes ndodhive, jo në mes të Zotit dhe ndodhive. Nuk duhet pritur që të perceptohen realitetet tej-ndijore nëpërmes kritereve ndijore, ose të shihet Zoti në laborator. Shkencat nuk mund ti kryejnë eksperimentet laboratorike në lidhje me ekzistencën e Zotit dhe pastaj të gjykojnë se nëse një gjësend nuk mund të vërehet fizikisht dhe nuk mund të themelohet mbi baza të eksperimenteve laboratorike dhe llogaritjeve matematikore, atëherë ai gjësend nuk ka realitet.
Në fakt, asnjë eksperiment nuk mund të themelohet në përcaktimin e ekzistimit ose jo të qenies jomateriale, sepse vetëm ajo që mund të shfuqizohet përmes eksperimentit, e njëjta mund të vërtetohet përmes eksperimentit. Shkenca dhe metafizika janë dy forma të diturisë që i gëzojnë nivelet e njëjta të vlefshmërisë dhe vërtetësisë. Ligji metafizik nuk bazohet as në eksperimente, as nuk mund të shfuqizohet përmes eksperimentit. Mijëra eksperimente shkencore janë kryer për të vërtetuar se të gjitha gjësendet janë materiale, por të gjitha do të dështojnë gjatë arritjes së qëllimit.


Shkencëtarët empirikë kanë të drejtë të thonë: Unë kam zbuluar një send ose Unë nuk kam zbuluar asnjë send. Ata nuk kanë të drejtë të thonë: Një send i tillë nuk ekziston.
Metodat laboratorike të ndërlikuara dhe me strukturën e përparuar zhvillimore nuk mund ta gjejnë rrugën deri te bota e panjohur, e errët dhe e zgjeruar e elementeve që janë objekte të eksperimentimit; ata nuk mund të kuptojnë realitetet që janë të fshehura në zemrat e atomeve të panumërta; dhe, ata nuk mund të zbulojnë natyrën e vërtetë të materies.
Metoda empirike ka qenë shumë e dobishme në zhvillimin e vetëdijesimit të njeriut  për rregullën e përpiktë të krijimit, dhe mund të sigurojë bazat e reja dhe të pastra për besimin në Zot përmes hulumtimeve të rregullave të krijimit, sepse ajo është dëshmues i ekzistimit të Zotit të fuqishëm dhe të vetëdijshëm. Megjithatë, qëllimi dhe synimi i shkencëtarëve në hulumtimet e tyre të çështjeve që kanë të bëjnë me natyrën dhe misteret e botës, në përgjithësi nuk na bëjnë që të kuptojmë ekzistimin e Krijuesit. Në rrjedhën e zhvillimit të tij të pandërprerë nga ana e hulumtuesve, shkenca vazhdimisht është duke shpalosur misteret e ekzistencës, por pa u zhvilluar matanë diturisë së tyre të ngushtë dhe të kufizuar që e kanë marrë nga faza e tanishme e hulumtimeve. Sikur të kishin mundur ta bënin këtë, ata do të kishin kuptuar lidhshmërinë e fenomenit dhe vartësinë e të gjitha gjësendeve ndaj një rregulle, dhe në këtë mënyrë do të kishin arritur dy faza shtesë të diturisë dhe të mprehtësisë: E para, ata do të ishin në gjendje të ndërlidhin në mes veti të gjitha informatat e tyre ndijore, empirike dhe pastaj kishin mundur të nxjerrin përfundime racionale dhe të bëjnë interpretime. Pa pranimin e ekzistimit të Krijuesit të urtë, është e pamundur interpretimi i bindshëm i tërësisë së informatave të dala prej shkencëtarëve të ndryshëm dhe lidhjeve që ekzistojnë në mes tyre.
Megjithatë, praktikisht, puna dhe metoda e mendimit shkencor është formulimi i parimeve dhe ndërmarrja e hulumtimeve pa u referuar te Zoti, ashtu që sistemi i mendimeve në të cilën mungon Zoti të bëhet boshti në të cilën puna shkencore zmbrapset, duke shkaktuar që njerëzit të bëhen të huaj për çdo gjë që ndodhet matanë fushës së atij mendimi.
Në të njëjtën kohë, jeta praktike e njeriut  është e lidhur në mënyrë të paevitueshme me shkencën. Rezultatet e dala nga njohuritë empirike përfshijnë të gjitha aspektet materiale të jetës, duke e izoluar atë brenda katër mureve të padepërtueshme, dhe është vështirë e mundur të gjendet ndonjë vegël natyrore në mesin e kuptimeve jetësore të njeriut. Kjo e rrit në mënyrë të pashmangshme besimin e njeriut në shkencë dhe ndikon në sjelljen e tij, duke shkaktuar brenda tij një gjendje të dyshimit dhe të hezitimit.
Si shtesë, natyra e dobishme e fenomenit të hulumtuar nga shkenca empirike është e prekshme dhe e kuptueshme për çdonjërin, me kontrast të thekshëm ndaj çështjeve metafizike. Ngjashëm, fenomenet materiale të hulumtuara nga shkenca empirike janë të mirënjohura, duke pasur parasysh se në rastin e metafizikës e kundërta është e vërteta.
Njohja e çështjeve religjioze përmes metodave jokorrekte, që është ndjekur nga ana e kishës mesjetare, e kombinuar me armiqësi ndaj të gjitha manifestimeve të shkencës, ishte faktori kryesor i preferimit të shkencës empirike ndaj filozofisë dhe metafizikës. Shkurt, shkenca paraqitej si kundërshtar i religjionit dhe nuk shkonte paralel me të.
Njëherë, logjika empirike ia arriti që ti derdhë të gjitha mendimet në një model të vetëm, e ngjyrosi pamjen e jashtme të njeriut në botë deri në atë shkallë sa që ata u bindën se është e vetmja bazë për pranimin e të vërtetës së gjësendeve. Atë e përcaktuan si një autoritet suprem dhe e konsideruan të pamundur vërtetimin e ekzistencës së ndonjë gjëje që është e pakuptueshme për ndjenjat.
Kështu që, shkencëtari empirik i cili është i pavetëdijshëm për metodën e atyre që e njohin Allahun, pranon dhe e konsideron si të drejtë çdo gjë që pajtohet me logjikën shkencore dhe mendimet. Ai i jep vetes të drejtën të mohojë gjithçka që nuk përputhet me metodën e tij shkencore. Metoda e tij është besimi absolut në eksperiment dhe të konsideruarit e saj si dëshmi të vetme për saktësinë e çfarëdo përfundimi.
Në një situatë të tillë, kur e tërë baza e mendimit fetar është e injoruar, shkencëtarët vijnë në pozitë të tillë që mbesin pa ndonjë princip për interpretimin e çështjeve sekondare fetare që paraqiten në formën e urdhëresave dhe të ndalesave. 


Duke qenë të mësuar me gjuhën e shkencës dhe të varur nga formulat, ai është plotësisht i mbyllur ne metodën e tij duke imagjinuar lidhjet, duke i lënë urdhëresat e thjeshta dhe të çiltra të fesë pa përmbajtur ndonjë vlerë.
Metoda e mendimit është e gabuar dhe jo korrekte. Edhe pse shkenca i ka formulat e veta komplekse dhe jashtëzakonisht precize, kuptimi i së cilës kërkon studime të thella dhe të vështira, po ato formula e lënë anash sferën e shkencës sapo të hyjnë në jetën praktike, duke e distancuar veten prej gjuhës teknike të shkencëtarit. Aty ku nuk është e mundur një gjë e tillë, aty do të jenë të kufizuar prej qendrave shkencore dhe industriale, bibliotekave dhe qendrave hulumtuese.
Çdokush mund të shfrytëzojë pajisjet e tilla si telefoni dhe radioja. Të njëjtat zotërojnë të vërtetat e të gjitha veglave dhe instrumenteve shkencore. Përkundër tërë saktësisë dhe ndërlikimit që i kanë, një udhëzim i veçantë do të mundësojë përdorimin e tyre për çdokënd. Specialistët dhe ekspertët nuk i përcjellin njohuritë mekanike dhe teknike deri te blerësi i pajisjes; në vend të kësaj, ata i përmbledhin në disa fjalë të shkurta rezultatet e punës së mundimshme nëpër të cilat kalon zbuluesi.
Për këtë arsye, nuk është e drejtë dhe në pajtim me logjikën shkencore përpjekja për ti detyruar urdhëresat fetare (të cilat nuk mund të përmblidhen në ndonjë formulë shkencore, duke qenë në të njëjtën kohë i thjeshtë dhe universal) në një model të dëmshme dhe imagjinar për ndonjërin, dhe pastaj të shpallen si të pavlefshme dhe të parëndësishme, përderisa injorimi i roleve të tyre vendimtare dhe thellësive të tyre do të ndikojë në jetën tonë. Udhëzimet praktike japin frytin e tyre kur të proklamohen në një gjuhë të kuptueshme universale dhe bëhen të qarta për çdonjërin në jetën e tyre private dhe shoqërore.
Aq më tepër, sikur të kishim supozuar se urdhëresat dhe udhëzimet e religjionit do të mund të përcaktohen sipas njohurive, kuptimeve dhe shijeve tona, atëherë nuk do të kishim nevojë për shpallje dhe të dërguar; në do të kishim formuar fenë tonë.
Njeriu shpesh ua hedh shikimin dobësive të veta, edhe pse është i preokupuar me anët e fuqishme të saj. Shkencëtari adhurues i botës bashkëkohore është aq krenar me njohuritë e tija, si rezultat i asaj që është arritur në shkencat eksperimentale, sa që e paramendon veten sikur të ketë pushtuar dhe zotëruar botën e të vërtetës në mënyrë triumfale, por asnjëri nuk ka qenë në gjendje të deklarojë se ka arritur njohurinë e të gjitha mistereve të universit dhe se ka ngritur të gjitha perdet e botës së natyrës.
Duhet të shikojë me një pikëpamje më të gjerë dhe të kuptojë se sa e lehtë është një pikë e diturisë kur të krahasohet me oqeanin e mistereve të fshehta që na kundërvihen neve. Në zgjimin e çdo zbulimi shkencor paraqiten edhe një sërë të panjohurash përpara syve tanë. Përgjatë shekujve, njeriu u mundua dhe punoi në mënyrë të palodhshme me të gjitha që kishte në dispozicion për ta njohur botën sa  më shumë  që është e  mundur. Rezultati i vetëm  i përpjekjeve të tija ishte zbulimi i disa prej shumë mistereve të universit. Në këtë rrugë janë qitur vetëm disa hapa të shkurta dhe aty qëndron edhe një grumbull i tërë i të panjohurave që e rrethojnë njohurinë njerëzore sikur retë.
Prandaj, duhet të vlerësohet në mënyrë më reale sfera e njohjes së shkencës ndijore dhe fusha e vërtetë e aktivitetit dhe e ndikimit. Duhet të hiqet dorë prej të gjitha paragjykimeve, që janë sikur barriera në rrugën e të vërtetës, në favor të analizës korrekte.
Padyshim, shkencat empirike mund të na njoftojnë vetëm për aspektet e jashtme të fenomeneve; është vetëm çështja praktike dhe fenomeni material që përfshihet në sferën e tyre të studimit dhe që është i prekshëm përmes eksperimenteve laboratorike. Metoda e shkencës në arritjen e synimit të saj, duke u munduar që të përfitojnë njohuri prej çdo rritjeje të vogël të saj, është mbikëqyrja dhe eksperimenti. Pasi që interesimi themelor i shkencave empirike është hulumtimi i botës së jashtme, me qëllim që të sigurohet se ndonjë teori e caktuar është e saktë, ne duhet ta krahasojmë rezultatin e saj me botën e jashtme për të parë përshtatshmërinë e saj. Nëse bota e jashtme e verifikon atë në mënyrë efektive, ne do ta pranojmë atë, nëse jo nuk do ta pranojmë. Pra, duke marrë në konsideratë objektin dhe metodën e shkencës empirike, duhet të pyetemi se, a janë të vërtetat metafizike subjekte të testimeve ndijore dhe eksperimenteve? A kanë të drejtë hulumtimet empirike që të intervenojnë në çështjet e fesë dhe të besimit?


Për të zbuluar saktësinë ose pasaktësinë e kësaj çështjeje në shkencat empirike, është e nevojshme që të shfrytëzohet ndërrimi dhe eliminimi i faktorëve dhe kushteve të dhëna. Kjo metodë nuk është e zbatueshme për ekzistencën hyjnore të përhershme, të pandryshueshme dhe tej-materiale.
Dituria materiale është një llambë që mund të ndriçojë disa çështje të panjohura me rrezet e tij. Por jo një llambë që mund ta eliminojë errësirën. Dituria e sistematizuar është e varur prej përfshirjes së tërësishme, në totalin e tij dhe formën e aftësisë njohëse, që mund ti bashkojë të gjitha pikëpamjet parciale në një vizion të vetëm total. Tani, burgosja e njohurisë njerëzore në kufijtë e ngushtë empirikë nuk mund ta bjerë njeriun në vizionin total, por vetëm në një vetëdijesim të fenomenit empirik të kombinuar më një pavetëdijesim të dimensionit të brendshëm të qenies.
Pa marrë parasysh a besojmë në Zotin apo jo, kjo nuk ka të bëjë me shkencën ndijore, sepse objekti i hulumtimit të tyre është çështja praktike. Shkencat që e preokupojnë veten me fenomenet materiale nuk kanë të drejtë ta shprehin veten në mënyrë pohuese ose mohuese në lidhje me ndonjë subjekt jomaterial. Varësisht prej besimit të shkollave religjioze të mendimit, Zoti nuk është trup. Ai nuk mund të perceptohet përmes ndjenjave. Ai është matanë kohës dhe vendit. Ai është një qenie, ekzistenca e të Cilit nuk është subjekt i kufizimit të përkohshëm dhe vendi nuk mund ta kufizojë atë. Për këtë arsye, është i lirë prej nevojës dhe i lartësuar në esencën e Tij mbi çfarëdo lloji të mangësisë. Ai e di aspektin e jashtëm dhe të brendshëm të universit; bota është e hapur para Tij. Përfundimisht, ai Zotëron shkallën më të lartë të çdo përkryerjeje dhe është shumë më i lartë nga çdo gjë që mund të vijë në mendjen e njeriut në lidhje me Atë. Ne assesi nuk mund të dimë bazën e esencës së Tij, për shkak të pamjaftueshmërisë sonë dhe të pafuqisë, paaftësisë dhe mjeteve dalluese.
Për këtë arsye, nëse i studioni të gjitha librat e shkencës empirike nuk do të gjeni asnjë eksperiment më të vogël në lidhje me Zotin ose ndonjë gjykim që ka të bëjë me Zotin.
Edhe nëse e pranojmë perceptimin ndijor si mjet të vetëm për zbulimin e realitetit, nuk mund të vërtetojmë duke u bazuar në perceptimin ndijor se asgjë nuk ekziston matanë botës ndijore. Një pohim i tillë do të ishte joempirik duke u mbështetur në dëshmi joempirike ose jondijore.
Edhe  nëse  pasuesit  e  shkollës  fetare  të  mendimit  nuk  kanë  prova  për  deklaratat  e  tyre, përfundimi i lehtë dhe i dhunshëm  se joqenia sundon matanë mbretërisë ndijore, do të ishte një zgjedhje  joshkencore  i  bazuar  në  imagjinatë  dhe  në  spekulim.  Disa  njerëz  mundohen  të propagandojnë këtë trillim në veshjen e shkencës dhe ta prezantojnë zgjedhjen e tyre sikur të ishin urdhëruar prej mendimit shkencor. Por, në analizën përfundimtare, mohimi i përfshirë në një kërkim të tillë është i padenjë ndaj shkencës dhe filozofisë, madje edhe të logjikës empirike. Në librin e tij Principet themelore të filozofisë, George Pulitzer thotë: Të paramendosh se një  gjësend  nuk  përfshihet  nga  koha  dhe  vendi  dhe  se  është  imun  ndaj  ndërrimeve  dhe zhvillimeve,  është  një  pamundësi.  Është  e  qartë  se  këto  fjalë  pasqyrojnë  një  mënyrë  të mendimit, të një njeriu që nuk është duke ditur se çka po hulumton. Sikur të kishte ditur se si duket ajo që po e kërkon, do të kishte ditur edhe si ta kërkojë atë. Pasi që aktiviteti i këtyre formave të mendimit rrotullohet rreth natyrës dhe sferës së ndijores, do ta konsiderojë si të pamundshëm në mënyrë automatike gjithçka që shtrihet jashtë brezit të aktiviteteve të tija, dhe ekzistenca e të cilit nuk mund të provohet  me anë të eksperimenteve empirike. Besimin në një entitet të tillë do ta konsiderojë si diçka që është në kundërshtim me formën e mendimit shkencor. Prapëseprapë, dijetarët e shkencave natyrore janë të konfrontuar me një sasi të madhe të panjohurash duke e konsideruar këtë si çështje të prekshme, tokësore dhe të pajetë, edhe pse janë në lidhje të vazhdueshme me të (pavarësisht nga e cila universi material, me sekretet dhe misteret e veta të panumërta, nuk përbëhet vetëm prej këtij globi në të cilën jetojmë). Atëherë, dijetarët e tillë kanë të drejtë të thonë vetëm: pasi që sfera e mbinatyrores shtrihet jashtë fushës së mjeteve të mia profesionale, unë mbetem i heshtur dhe nuk mund ta shpreh mohimin. Si mund  ti  lejojnë  ata  vetes  për  të  bërë  një  deklaratë  të  tillë  që  do  ta  bëjë  njohurinë  aq gjithëpërfshirëse sa vetë koncepti i universit, kur njohuria e tyre krahas konceptit universal të ekzistencës është afër zeros?



Çfarë dëshmie ekziston për të vërtetuar deklaratën se ekzistenca është ekuivalent më çështjen praktike dhe se e tërë bota e ekzistencës përbëhet prej entiteteve materiale? Duke e refuzuar metafizikën, a ka qenë në gjendje shkencëtari ta mbështesë mohimin e tij në logjikë ose në prova, ose të sigurojë një dëshmi se matanë joekzistencës absolute nuk eksiton asgjë jashtë fushës së asaj që mund të kuptohet?
*****
Edhe pse shkenca nuk përjashton në mënyrë  eksplicite dhe definitive  çdo gjë që është  e panjohur, thjesht sepse nuk ka ndonjë mundësi depërtimi në të përmes veglave dhe instrumenteve, duke pritur me durim ditën kur do të zbulohet , materialistët as nuk i afrohen çështjes së ekzistencës së Zotit me dyshim ose hezitim; në bazë të paragjykimeve të gabuara dhe të nxituara, ata e shprehin vlerësimin e tyre se Krijuesi nuk ekziston.
Persona të tillë formojnë kritere dhe standarde të tilla për vetveten e tyre dhe nuk janë të përgatitur të aplikojnë ndonjë kriter tjetër, të themeluar për synimin e caktuar në fushën e caktuar. Për shembull, ata kurrë nuk do të shfrytëzojnë kriterin e aplikueshëm për matjen e sipërfaqes së trupit, por kur të vijnë te matja e botës tejndijore, ata mundohen ta matin Zotin, shpirtin dhe inspirimin me mjete matëse të njëjta që i përdorin për matje në botën materiale. Kur vërejnë se nuk janë në gjendje të nxjerrin ndonjë përgjigje në pyetjet lidhur me qeniet, ata vazhdojnë të mohojnë ekzistencën e tyre.
Tani, nëse personi i burgosur në logjikën empirike dëshiron të pranojë realitetin e universit deri në nivelin e lejuar nga përvoja empirike dhe të mohojë gjithçka që shtrihet matanë saj, ai duhet të pranojë se kjo është shtegu të cilën e ka zgjedhur për vete; nuk është rezultati i hulumtimit dhe eksperimentimit shkencor. Ky lloj i pseudo-inteligjencës buron prej rebelimit intelektual dhe prej heqjes dorë nga natyra burimore. Zoti, të cilën shkencëtarët e shkencave natyrore dëshirojnë që ta vërtetojnë së koti, përmes mjeteve dhe instrumenteve matëse të tyre, nuk është aspak zot në sytë e atyre që e adhurojnë Zotin.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i katërt
Besimi në realitetin e të padukshmes përfshin më shumë se Zotin


Një prej karakteristikave të Zotit unik, ndaj diturisë dhe adhurimit të të Cilit na thërrasin Profetët dhe liderët fetarë, është se Ai është plotësisht i pakapshëm për perceptimet ndijore. Aq më tepër, Ai zotëron atributet e parapërjetshmes dhe të paspërjetshmes. Duke ekzistuar gjithkund Ai është askund. Kudo në botën e natyrës dhe të qenies ndijore, manifestimet e Tija kanë një ekzistencë reale dhe vullneti i Tij është i manifestuar kudo në botën e qenies dhe të gjitha fenomenet e natyrës na bëjnë me dije për fuqinë e Esencës së Tij të urtë.
Sigurisht, që një qenie e tillë të cilën njeriu nuk mund ta kuptojë me ndjenjat e tija, që nuk është i ngjyrosur në asnjë mënyrë me materializëm, dhe nuk i përgjigjet përvojës dhe vështrimit tanë normal, është jashtëzakonisht vështirë për ne që të paramendohet. Kur të pranohet njëherë se është vështirë të paramendohet ndonjë gjësend, atëherë bëhet shumë lehtë mohimi i tij.
Ata që donë ta zgjidhin problemin e ekzistencës së Zotit përbrenda strukturës së kufizuar mendore dhe ngushtësisë së vizionit, pyesin se si është e mundur të besohet në një qenie të padukshme. Ata nuk e vërejnë faktin se perceptimi ndijor, duke qenë i kufizuar, mund ti ndihmojë njeriut që të kuptojë dhe të pranojë vetëm një pjesë të qenies; nuk mund të zbulojë tërësinë e qenies dhe të depërtojë në të gjitha dimensionet e ekzistencës. Organet ndijore nuk na lejojnë që të përparojmë asnjë hap matanë aspekteve të jashtme të fenomenit; njëjtë sikur që shkencat empirike nuk mund të bartin njeriun përtej kufijve të ndijores.
Nëse njeriu, përmes zbatimit të instrumenteve shkencore dhe kritereve, nuk mund të kuptojë ekzistencën e gjësendit, ai nuk mund ta mohojë ekzistencën e tij thjesht sepse nuk përputhet me kriteret materiale, përveç nëse disponon me prova se gjësendi i hetuar është i pamundur.
Ekzistencën e një ligji objektiv e zbulojmë përbrenda shumësisë së fenomenit e cila është e mundshme për interpretim.  Nëse është i mundur themelimi i të vërtetës shkencore vetëm nëpërmes ndjesisë së drejtpërdrejtë, atëherë pjesa më e madhe e të vërtetave shkencore duhet të hidhen poshtë, sepse shumë fakte shkencore nuk mund kuptohen përmes përvojës ndijore ose testimit.
*****
Sa më shumë që merren në konsideratë realitetet e botës materiale, asnjë person i arsyeshëm nuk do të pranojë se ai nuk po e vëren apo nuk po e ndien gjësendin e dhënë në jetën e tij të përditshme, si bazë të mjaftueshme për mohimin e saj. Ai nuk do të shpallë si joekzistues atë çka dështon të hyjë në sferën e perceptimit ndijor.
Kur nuk jemi në gjendje të caktojmë shkakun e ndonjë gjësendi përmes eksperimenteve shkencore, atëherë kjo nuk na shpie kah mohimi i ligjit të tij të shkakësisë. Ne vetëm themi se shkaku është i panjohur për ne sepse ligji është i pavarur prej eksperimentit në fjalë; asnjë eksperiment nuk mund të na shpie kah mohimi i shkakësisë.
A nuk është e vërtetë se të gjitha gjësendet që ne i pranojmë dhe i besojmë, kanë një ekzistencë që i takojnë kategorisë së njëjtë si jona ose si gjëra të dukshme për ne? A mund të shohim apo të ndiejmë gjithçka në këtë botë materiale? A është vetëm Zoti, ajo që nuk mund të shihet përmes ndjenjave tona?

Të gjithë materialistët janë në dijeni se shumica e gjësendeve të njohura për ne përbëhen prej çështjeve dhe realiteteve të cilat nuk mund ti kuptojmë dhe me të cilat nuk kemi njohuri të zakonshëm. Ekzistojnë shumë qenie të padukshme në univers. Përparimi i shkencës dhe i diturisë së këtij shekulli ka zbuluar të vërteta të panumërta të këtij lloji, dhe një prej kapitujve më të pasur në zbulimet shkencore është transformimi i materies në energji. Kur qeniet dhe trupat e dukshëm të kësaj bote dëshirojnë të prodhojnë energji, ata janë të detyruar ta ndërrojnë pamjen e tyre dhe ta transformojnë atë në energji. Tash, a është kjo energji  boshti ku kryhen shndërrimet e lëvizjeve dhe ndryshimet e universit  e dukshme ose e prekshme?
Ne e dimë se energjia është burimi i fuqisë, por esenca e energjisë mbetet ende një mister. Le të marrim si shembull vetëm elektricitetin, prej të cilës varen aq shumë shkenca, civilizimi dhe jeta jonë. Asnjë fizikan në laboratorin e tij  ose çdokush tjetër që merret me pajisjet elektrike dhe të ngjashme  nuk mund ta shohë elektricitetin ose ta ndiejë dhe ta prekë ngarkesën ose rrjedhjen e saj. Askush nuk mund ta vërejë në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë kalimin e elektricitetit nëpër përçues; ai këtë mund ta vërejë vetëm nëpërmjet përdorimit të instrumenteve adekuate.
Fizika moderne na tregon se gjërat për të cilat kemi perceptimin e ndijores janë të qëndrueshme, të ngurtë dhe të fiksuar, dhe nuk ka energji të dukshme në lëvizjet e tyre. Por, përkundër dukjes së pamjes së jashtme, atë çka ne e shohim; në fakt, atë çka shohim dhe e kuptojmë, është një sasi e madhe atomesh që nuk janë të qëndrueshme, të ngurta dhe të fiksuara. Të gjitha gjërat nuk janë asgjë më shumë sesa një transformim, ndërrim dhe lëvizje. Atë çka organet tona ndijore paramendojnë se janë të fiksuara dhe të palëvizshëm, dhe se u mungojnë stabiliteti, qëndrueshmëria dhe lëvizja; të gjitha ato janë të kapluara nga lëvizja, ndërrimi dhe zhvillimi. Pa këto nuk mund të bëhen të kuptueshme për ne vetëm përmes shikimit të drejtpërdrejtë ndijor.
Ajri që na rrethon, ka një masë të konsiderueshme dhe kryen një presion të vazhdueshëm në trupin tonë; çdokush e bart mbi vete presionin prej 16.000 kg të ajrit. Por ne nuk ndiejmë ndonjë presion për shkak të kësaj, sepse presioni i jashtëm neutralizohet përmes presionit të brendshëm të trupit tanë. Ky fakt shkencor nuk ka qenë i njohur deri në kohën e Galileos dhe Paskalit, madje edhe tani shqisat tona nuk mund ta ndiejnë atë.(6) Vetitë që u janë përcaktuar faktorëve natyrorë nga ana e shkencëtarëve në bazë të eksperimenteve ndijore dhe përfundimeve logjike nuk mund të kuptohen në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë. Për shembull, radio valët janë prezentë gjithkund dhe në të vërtetë, askund. Nuk ka ndonjë lokacion që është i lirë prej forcës tërheqëse të ndonjë trupi fizik, por kjo në asnjë mënyrë nuk ia ul vlerën e ekzistimit të tij, as nuk ia zvogëlon substancën.
Konceptet si drejtësia, bukuria, dashuria, urrejtja, armiqësia, urtësia, që e përbëjnë universin tonë mental, nuk kanë ndonjë ekzistencë të qartë e të saktë ose ndonjë aspekt të vogël fizik; megjithatë, ne i pranojmë ato si të vërteta. Njeriu nuk e di esencën e elektricitetit, të radio- valëve, të energjisë, të elektroneve dhe neutroneve; ai kupton ekzistencën e tyre vetëm përmes rezultateve dhe efekteve të tyre.
*****
Shumë është e qartë se jeta ekziston; nuk mund ta mohojmë në asnjë mënyrë. Por, si mund ta matim atë, dhe me çfarë mjeti mund ta matim shpejtësinë e mendimeve dhe të imagjinatës?
Prej gjithë asaj që u tha, është mjaft e qartë se mohimi i çdo gjësendi që shtrihet matanë shikimit dhe dëgjimit tonë është në kundërshtim me logjikën dhe principet tradicionale të arsyes. Pse mohuesit e Zotit dështuan të zbatojnë principet e përgjithshme të shkencës në çështjet  e posaçme të ekzistencës së fuqisë që sundojnë mbi natyrën?
Njëfarë materialisti nga Egjipti shkoi për në Meke me qëllim të zhvillimit të debatit, dhe atje e takoi Imam Sadikun (a.s.). Imami i tha:
-Fillo me pyetjet!- Por Egjiptiani nuk i tha asgjë. Pastaj Imami e pyeti:
-A e pranon se toka përmban të poshtmen dhe të sipërmen.
-Po - u përgjigj Egjiptiani.
-Atëherë, si e di çka ka nën tokë?
-Unë nuk e di, por unë mendoj se nuk ka asgjë nën tokë.
-Të imagjinuarit është shenjë e paaftësisë kur të përballesh me diçka që nuk je i sigurt. Tani, më trego a ke qenë ndonjëherë në qiell?
-Jo- u përgjigj Egjiptiani.
-Sa e çuditshme është se ti nuk ke qenë as në Lindje as në Perëndim, nuk je lëshuar nën tokë ose nuk ke fluturuar në qiell, as që ke kaluar afër tyre për të ditur se çka ekziston atje, por megjithatë ti mohon ekzistencën e ndonjë gjësendi në ato vende. A mundet ndonjë njeri i mençur të mohojë ekzistencën e asaj për të cilën nuk ka dijeni? Dhe ti e mohon ekzistencën e Krijuesit sepse nuk mund ta shohësh Atë me sy.
-Askush nuk ka biseduar me mua në këtë mënyrë deri më tani.
-Pra, në fakt, ti ke dyshime në lidhje me ekzistencën e Zotit; ti mendon se Ai mund të ekzistojë ose të mos ekzistojë?
-Ndoshta ashtu.
- O njeri, duart e njërit që nuk din janë të zbrazëta prej të gjitha dëshmive; i padituri kurrë nuk mund të zotërojë asnjë lloj të dëshmive. Bëhu i vetëdijshëm mirë se ne kurrë nuk kemi ndonjë dyshim apo hezitim në lidhje ekzistencën e Zotit. A nuk po e sheh Diellin dhe Hënën, ditën dhe natën, duke u ndërruar rregullisht dhe duke pasuar trajektoren e caktuar? Nëse kanë ndonjë fuqi në dorë, le të largohen nga trajektorja e caktuar dhe le të mos kthehen më. Pse kthehen vazhdimisht? Nëse janë të lirë në ndërrimin dhe rrotullimin e tyre, pse nata nuk bëhet ditë dhe dita të bëhet natë? Betohem në Zotin se ata nuk kanë zgjedhje të lirë në lëvizjet e tyre; është Ai që i shkakton këto fenomene që të ndjekin trajektoren e caktuar; është Ai që komandon me ata; dhe Atij i takon e tërë madhështia dhe shkëlqimi.- Egjiptiani i tha:
-Ti je duke folur të vërtetën.- pastaj Imami (a.s.) vazhdoi:
-Nëse imagjinon se natyra dhe koha e përparojnë njeriun, atëherë pse edhe nuk e zmbrapsin? Dije që qiejt dhe Toka janë të nënshtruar Vullnetit të tij. Pse qiejt nuk shemben mbi Tokë? Pse shtresat e Tokës nuk janë të përmbysura dhe pse nuk lartësohen deri te qiejt? Pse ata që jetojnë në Tokë nuk e pasojnë njëri- tjetrin?- Pastaj Egjiptiani tha:
-Zoti, i Cili është Sunduesi dhe Pronari i qiejve dhe të Tokës i mbron ata prej shembjes.
Fjalët e Imamit (a.s.) kishin ndezur një dritë të besimit që të shkëlqejë në zemrën e Egjiptianit; ai iu nënshtrua të vërtetës dhe e pranoi Islamin.(7)
Të mos harrojmë se ne jemi të burgosur në kornizën e materies dhe dimensioneve të tija; ne nuk mund të paramendojmë një qenie absolute me mënyrën tonë të zakonshme të mendimit. Nëse një fshatari i themi se ekziston një qytet i madh dhe shumë i populluar me emrin Londër, ai nuk mund të paramendojë në mendjen e tij një fshat të madh, ndoshta së paku dhjetë herë më të madh se fshati i tij, si edhe ndërtesat, mënyrën e veshjes së banorëve, mënyrën e jetës së tyre dhe marrëdhëniet në mes veti. Ai do të mendojë se karakteristikat e njerëzve janë të njëjta sikur në fshatin e tij kudo që të jetojnë. Gjëja e vetme të cilën mund tia tregojmë atij, në mënyrë që të korrigjojë  mënyrën joreale të mendimit, është se Londra është një vend i banuar por në atë mënyrë të cilën ti e paramendon dhe karakteristikat e tija nuk janë të njëjta sikur të fshatit tënd. Atë çka mund të themi në lidhje me Zotin është se Zoti ekziston dhe ai zotëron jetën, fuqinë dhe diturinë, por ekzistenca dhe fuqia e Tij nuk janë të njohura për ne. Në këtë mënyrë, mundemi sado pak që ti ikim kufizimeve të vendosura në të kuptuarit tanë. Gjithashtu, është e pamundur për materialistët që të parafytyrojnë esencën e materies primare.
Edhe pse na duket se objektet ndijore janë gjësendet të cilat i dimë në mënyrë të qartë dhe të saktë, nuk mund të mbështetemi vetëm në objekte të tilla në çështjet shkencore dhe filozofike. Duke vënë anash të gjitha qëndrimet fanatike, duhet të caktojmë natyrën e vërtetë të objekteve ndijore dhe shkallën me të cilën mund ti ndihmojnë njeriut gjatë zbulimit të së vërtetës. Në të kundërtën, do të na çorientojnë, sepse kuptimet ndijore mbështeten vetëm në disa kualitete të caktuara të aspektit të jashtëm të objektit ndijor. Nuk mund të arrijmë kuptimin e plotë të atyre kualiteteve ose të esencës dhe vetëm të substancës së objektit ndijor, duke lënë anash objektin jondijor.
Syri, që është mjeti më i sigurt për kuptimin e realitetit, në shumë raste është i paaftë të na shfaqë realitetin; mund ta vërejë dritën me gjatësi valore më të madhe se 4% të mikronit dhe më të vogël se 8% të mikronit, dhe për këtë arsye nuk mund ta vërejë dritën që është mbi dritën ultraviolete ose nën dritën e kuqe. 
Aq më tepër, gabimet e bëra përmes perceptimit ndijor formojnë një kapitull të rëndësishëm në librat e psikologjisë: syri është i njohur për kryerjen e gabimeve.
Ngjyrat që i pranojmë nga bota e jashtme, në fakt nuk janë ngjyra. Ato janë vibracionet e dritës në gjatësitë valore të ndryshme. Përvojat e ndjenjës së shikimit tonë kanë gjatësi të ndryshme valore të dritës në përputhje me mekanizmin e tyre të veçantë të ngjyrave. Me fjalë tjera, atë që ne e perceptojmë përmes ndjenjave tona është e kufizuar përmes strukturës dhe aftësive të ndjenjave të tilla. Për shembull, struktura e ndjenjës së shikimit të kafshës së caktuar, si lopa ose macja, shkakton që ata ta shohin realitetin e jashtëm monoton si të ngjyrosur. Nga pikëpamja e analizës shkencore, natyra e mekanizmit të ndjenjës së shikimit të njeriut që i lejon ti vërejë ngjyrat, nuk është krejtësisht e qartë dhe të gjitha teoritë që janë paraqitur deri më sot janë hipotetike (të kushtëzuara). Çështja e aftësisë së njeriut për ti parë ngjyrat është e turbullt dhe e ndërlikuar.
Për të parë se si mund të gabojë ndjenja e të prekurit, mund ta bëni këtë eksperiment. Mbushini tre enë me ujë: të parin me ujë shumë të nxehtë, të dytin me ujë shumë të ftohtë dhe të tretën me ujë të vakët. Futeni njërën dorë në ujin e nxehtë dhe tjetrin në ujin e ftohtë, dhe pritni të kalojnë disa minuta. Pastaj futini të dy duart në ujin e vakët; do të befasoheni kur të vëreni se po përjetoni një ndjenjë kontradiktore. Njëra dorë do tju tregojë se uji i vakët është i ftohtë, ndërsa dora tjetër do tju tregojë se është i nxehtë. Sigurisht që uji është i njëjtë dhe i vetmi, si dhe temperatura e tij është e njohur.
Tani, arsyeja dhe mendja na thonë se nuk është e mundur që uji të jetë i ftohtë dhe i nxehtë në të njëjtën kohë, për të pasur dy tipare të kundërta. Është ndjenja e të prekurit ajo që gabon, duke e humbur vetëkontrollin si rezultat i dy enëve të ujit, në të cilat janë futur duart. Ajo çka ndjen nuk është në përputhje me të vërtetën dhe, mendja dhe arsyeja e njeriut nxjerrin në pah këtë gabim.
Duke qenë kështu rasti, atëherë si mundemi të mbështetemi në perceptimin ndijor pa udhëzimin e mendjes dhe kriterit mendor? A ka ndonjë mënyrë për ta mbrojtur veten nga gabimet e perceptimit ndijor përveç se me gjykime mendore?
Njëherë një person e pyeti Udhëheqësin e Besimtarëve (a.s.): A e ke parë ndonjëherë Zotin tënd?, dhe ai u përgjigj: Kurrë nuk do të adhuroj një Zot të cilën nuk mund ta shoh. Pastaj, ky person e pyeti: Si e ke parë, na shpjego neve. O ti i mjerë! Askush nuk e ka parë atë me sytë e tij fizikë, por zemra e mbushur me të vërtetën e besimit mund ta sodisë (të sjellë ndër mend) Atë(8)
Atëherë, a është gjykimi i mendjes dhe i arsyes ajo të cilit i është besuar detyra e korrigjimit të gabimeve të perceptimit ndijor, ndërsa burimi i gjykimit të tillë shtrihet matanë sferës së ndijores.
*****
Perceptimet ndijore nuk mund të prodhojnë vizione reale; vlera e tij e vetme është faktike. Ata që mbështeten ekskluzivisht në perceptimin ndijor, kurrë nuk do të jenë në gjendje që në hulumtimet e tyre të zgjedhin ndonjë problem në lidhje me ekzistencën dhe enigmën e krijimit. Prej vlerësimit tanë në lidhje me mundësitë e perceptimit ndijor, arrijmë deri te përfundimi se edhe në sferën e empirikes dhe ndijores është e pamundur që të jepet një njohuri e caktuar për njeriun dhe të udhëhiqet deri te e vërteta. A Fortiori, është e ngjashme e vërteta e çështjeve që shtrihen matanë perceptimit ndijor.
Pasuesit e metafizikës janë të bindur se në mënyrë të njëjtë sikur që eksperimenti dhe testimi janë metoda të hulumtimit dhe të njohurisë që mund të ndiqen nga shkenca ndijore, ashtu edhe arsyetimi është kuptimi i hulumtimit të së vërtetës në çështjet metafizike.

Parësia e principit të jetës
Shkenca thotë se jeta është ajo që krijon jetë. Jeta e qenieve të gjalla është e mundshme vetëm përmes gjeneratës, lindjes dhe reproduktimit të llojit. Deri më sot nuk është zbuluar asnjë qelizë e vetme që ka lindur prej një materieje të pa jetë. Edhe forma më e ulët e qenies së gjallë, sikur që janë sfungjeri dhe paraziti, nuk mund të lindin dhe të zhvillohen, përveç nëse vetë shkaku që është pjesëmarrës i jetës - të mund të gjendet në mjedisin rrethues.


Bazuar në dëshminë e shkencës, toka ka kaluar nëpër një periudhe të gjatë në të cilën nuk ka pasur mundësi për jetë për shkak të nxehtësisë së madhe që mbizotëronte. Nuk ka qenë e mundur të shihet asnjë bimë në sipërfaqen e planetit dhe nuk kanë ekzistuar as lumenjtë apo burimet. Atmosfera ishte e plotë me metale të shkrira dhe shpërthime të vullkaneve. Më vonë, kur filloi të ftohet korja e tokës, për miliona vjet me radhë ishin në gjendje që të gjendeshin vetëm materiet inorganike. Thënë shkurt, gjatë gjithë ndryshimeve të zhurmshme që kanë ndodhur në sipërfaqen e tokës, nuk ka pasur shenja të jetës. Atëherë, si ndodhi që jeta shpërtheu befas?
Nuk ka dyshim se jeta lindi brenda një kohe të shkurtër pas shfaqjes së tokës. Sa ka zgjatur ky proces dhe si ndodhi kjo, nuk është e njohur. Me shekuj hulumtuesit janë përpjekur nëpër laboratorët e tyre që ta zbulojnë misterin e jetës, një fenomen me të vërtetë i shkëlqyeshëm, por ende nuk janë as afër zgjidhjes së kësaj enigme. Një hulumtues ka shkruar në librin e tij "Botërat e largëta"  "Çfarë fjalë magjepse është jeta? A ka lindur ekzistenca prej joekzistencës? A mundet materia organike të shfaqet prej materies inorganike? Apo, është duke punuar ndonjë dorë e fuqishme dhe krijuese? A është sugjeruar ndonjëherë se jeta ka ardhur në planetin tonë prej trupave qiellorë të tjerë, sepse kur forma më e ulët e jetës  farat e mikrobeve të bimëve, duke notuar në atmosferën e trupave qiellorë ngrihen në lartësi, rrezet e diellit mund ta bartin përmes ndikimit të presionit nga largësia, kështu që ata së fundi të arrijnë në sipërfaqen e ndonjë trupi tjetër qiellor ku kanë lulëzuar dhe zhvilluar.
Kjo hipotezë nuk përfaqëson as përparimin më të vogël në zgjidhjen e enigmës së madhe, sepse nëse hipoteza është e vërtetë, ne ende nuk dimë se si u paraqit jeta, në njërën prej planetëve të sistemit diellor apo në njërën prej yjeve të Qenit të Madh. Njëjtë sikur që ora nuk është prodhuar duke i grumbulluar sustat, dhëmbëzoret, bulonat dhe levat, ashtu edhe krijimi i jetës nuk është i mundur p.sh. në mungesë të zemrës, e cila e vë jetën në lëvizje dhe thirrjet që na bëhen: eja në jetë.
Ne e dimë se materia vetvetiu nuk mjafton për jetë, si dhe asnjë element material nuk zotëron jetë të pandihmë. Kështu që, nuk mund të supozojmë se jeta ka rrjedhur prej përzierjes harmonike të atomeve që e formojnë materien. Shtrohet pyetja pse materia e gjallë nuk mund ta përsërisë veten, veçse përmes lindjes dhe reproduktimit të llojit. Veprimet dhe reaksionet kimike janë vazhdimisht në brendësi të trupave jo të gjallë pa ndonjë gjurmë të jetës duke u reflektuar mbi to. Të thuhet se materia është e prirë për bashkim dhe se jeta u shfaq përnjëherë në drejtim të zhvillimit dhe evolucionit të saj, është vetëm shpjegimi i fenomeneve të gjalla dhe vitale përmes ndjenjave; kjo nuk do të thotë të shpjeguarit e origjinës së jetës dhe shkakut të saj.
Veç kësaj, pjesëzat e materies nuk kanë qenë në mënyrë origjinale në mospërputhje njëra me tjetrën; prandaj shkaku është dashur që ti përshtatë disa prej tyre dhe të parandalojë bashkimin e disa të tjerëve. E cili është shkaku i dhurimit të jetës vetëm të disa pjesëzave ndërsa pjesëzat tjera kanë qenë të privuar nga ajo?
Gjëja e vetme që rezulton prej bashkimit të dy ose më tepër elementeve është se çdo element ia përcjell tjetrit disa prej vetive që i zotëron; si të dhurosh diçka kur nuk e zotëron atë? Elementet i fitojnë vetitë e përbashkëta si rezultat të përzierjeve, një veti e cila nuk mund ti tejkalojë vetitë që i zotërojnë të dy elementet, por jeta me karakterin e tij unik nuk përmban ngjashmëri të vetive të materies. Jeta e shfaq veten në atë mënyrë që materia është e paaftë për një gjë të tillë, dhe në shumë aspekte, me të vërtetë jeta mbizotëron materien. Edhe pse na duket se jeta varet prej materies, materia duke qenë një formë që e pranon atë, lëvizja, vullneti dhe kushtimisht ndjenja dhe njohuria shfaqen te materia vetëm kur jeta i hedh rrezet e veta mbi të. Prandaj, është i pajustifikuar përpjekja e interpretimit të jetës përmes marrëdhënieve të reaksioneve kimike.
Cili është ai faktor që i prodhon qelizat në variacione të panumërta dhe me programe të ndryshme, dhe pastaj i fut ata në një formë të planifikuar? I përgatit qelizat reproduktive që i bartin karakteristikat dhe të veçantat e baballarëve te pasardhësit e tyre, pa u paraqitur as gabimi më i vogël në kryerjen e atij funksioni.
Ne e vërejmë se qelizat jetësore kanë disa karakteristika të veçanta në përbërjen e tyre, në mes të cilave janë riparimi, rikonstruksioni, ruajtja e llojit dhe aftësia për ndryshime.


Çdo qelizë e njeriut funksionon në kohën e duhur dhe në mënyrën e duhur. Shpërndarja e detyrave dhe e funksioneve ndërmjet qelizave është e mrekullueshme. Ato janë të shpërndara sipas nevojës sasiore në mënyrë që të sigurojnë zhvillimin e trupit, dhe çdo qelizë shkon në vendin e vet të caktuar të trurit, mushkërisë, mëlçisë, zemrës dhe te veshkat. Njëherë pasi që e kanë zënë vendin e tyre të caktuar, ato nuk dështojnë as për një moment në kryerjen e funksioneve të tyre vitale; ato shpërndajnë dhe zmbrapsin materien e panevojshme dhe të padobishme dhe e ruajnë saktë vëllimin e tyre të duhur.
Atribuimi i këtij klasifikimi të mrekullueshëm, që ka qëllimin e formimit sipas përpjesëtimit të duhur të gjymtyrëve dhe organeve të duhura për qeniet e gjalla, faktorëve mekanikë dhe të pavetëdijshëm, është një interpretim plotësisht joadekuat. Cili njeri me mendje të shëndoshë do të kishte pranuar një palogjikë të tillë? Atëherë, jeta qenka një dritë që shkëlqen prej horizontit të lartë në materien ekzistuese, që ka aftësinë e pranimit të saj; ia fillon lëvizjen materies dhe i vendos në mënyrë inteligjente në pozicionet e tyre të veçanta.
Është vullneti udhëheqës i Krijuesit dhe fuqia e Tij që vendosin deri diku, që sigurojnë veprimet dhe zhvillimet në drejtim të përkryerjes, dhe urtësia e Tij gjithëpërfshirëse dhe largpamëse, që dhuron mrekullinë e madhe të jetës, me të gjitha karakteristikat e saj, në materien e pajetë. Njeriu që është i vetëdijshëm për të vërtetën, vëren një kërcënim konstant të jetës që rrjedh përmes substancës ndërruese dhe të lëvizshme të materies. Ai e sodit Zotin në aspektin e Tij të krijimit të vazhdueshëm dhe të fillimit, dhe në nxitjen e Tij të pandërprerë drejt përkryerjes.

Vazhdon...

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i pestë
Manifestimi i Zotit në natyrë

Bota e materies dhe e natyrës, e konceptuar si një tërësi e krijuar, është një provë më e mirë, më e pastër dhe më universale për diturinë e Zotit. Vullneti i urtë i Principit të Amshueshëm mund të zbulohet në procesin e thjeshtë të ndryshimit të materies. Është e qartë se rrezet e Tij të amshueshme dhurojnë jetë dhe mjete jetese për të gjitha qeniet, dhe se e tërë krijesa me ekzistencën dhe përparimin e saj, e kanë prejardhjen prej Atij.
Për t’i studiuar qeniet e ndryshme të universit dhe misteret e librit të krijimit, faqet e të cilave dëshmojnë për veprimin e inteligjencës së lartë gjatë krijimit të tij, do të na sigurojnë me prova ku bazohet dituria dhe besimi në Krijuesin e urtë, Fuqia e të cilit është shumë pak e manifestuar në renditjen e qenieve krahas tërë shkëlqimit dhe pafundësisë që zotërojnë. Është më tepër një dëshmi e thjeshtë dhe e çiltër, të cilit i mungon një aspekt i tërësisë dhe një peshë e dëshmisë filozofike. Është një rrugë për studim dhe zhytje në mendime që është i hapur për të gjithë; të gjithë mund të përfitojnë prej tij, mendimtarët dhe dijetarët si dhe shumica e thjeshtë e njerëzimit.
Çdokush, në nivelin e lejuar të aftësisë dhe të vizionit të tij, në të gjitha fenomenet e kreacionit mund t’i vërejë shenjat e lidhshmërisë, harmonisë dhe të vendosmërisë, dhe të zbulojë në çdonjërin prej pjesëzave të panumërta të krijimit një dëshmi të prerë për ekzistimin e burimit të qenies.
Adaptimi i plotë i çdo lloji të kafshëve ndaj kushteve të jetesës është një shenjë e Zotit. Të gjitha janë krijuar me të gjitha mjetet e veçanta që janë të nevojshme për kushtet e veta të jetës.
Musa (a.s.), i cili ka folur me Zotin, e shfrytëzoi këtë dëshmi për të vërtetuar faraonin për ekzistimin e Zotit. Faraoni i tha Musës dhe vëllait të tij: “Kush është Zoti juaj?”. Musa (a.s.) u përgjigj: “Zoti ynë është ai i Cili i krijoi të gjitha gjësendet me formën e veçantë të krijimit” (Taha, 49)
Në të njëjtën mënyrë, Imam Sadiku (a.s.) i tha Mufaddalit: Vështroje me kujdes strukturën e zogut; shiko si është krijuar i lehtë dhe i vogël në sasi, në mënyrë që t’i mundësohet fluturimi. U janë dhënë vetëm dy këmbë në vend të katër sikur që u janë dhënë kafshëve dhe vetëm katër prej pesë gishtave të këmbëve sa u janë dhënë kafshëve në çdo këmbë. Zogjtë e kanë kraharorin e hollë dhe të mprehtë që ua mundëson ta qajnë ajrin dhe të fluturojnë në çdo drejtim. Këmbët e gjata të zogjve përshtaten lehtë nën nivelin e bishtit dhe të krahëve, trupi i tij është i mbuluar i tëri me pupla në mënyrë që ajri të mund të depërtojë brenda tyre dhe t’i ndihmojë gjatë fluturimit. Pasi që ushqimi i zogjve përbëhet kryesisht prej farave dhe prej mishit të kafshëve që janë të lehtë për të ngrënë pa e përtypur, ata nuk kanë nevojë për dhëmbë. Në vend të saj, Zoti ka krijuar për ta një sqep të fortë dhe me maje që nuk thyhen kur e shkëpusin mishin ose të pësojë ndonjë dëmtim gjatë mbledhjes së farave. Për t’ia mundësuar tretjen e ushqimit të papërtypur, u është dhënë një sistem i fuqishëm tretës dhe trupi i nxehtë. Për më tepër, shpezët shumohen duke pjellë vezë ashtu që mbesin mjaft të lehtë për të fluturuar; sikur të ishte zhvilluar pasardhësi i tyre në stomakun e tyre, kishin me qenë të rëndë për fluturim”.(9)
Pastaj Imami (a.s.) e përmendi ligjin e përgjithshëm duke thënë: “Në këtë mënyrë, të gjitha veçoritë e krijimit të zogjve i përshtaten ambientit dhe mënyrës së veçantë të jetës”

Pyetja e të folurit të kafshëve – mjeti me të cilin komunikojnë kafshët në mes veti, është një dëshmi tjetër hyjnore. Ata zotërojnë një gjuhë të posaçme që u mundëson atyre komunikimin në mes veti. Kurani Fisnik na rrëfen një tregim të një milingone duke iu drejtuar Profetit Sylejman (a.s.): “Milingona tha: O milingona hyni në vendet tuaja që të mos u copëtojë Sulejmani dhe ushtria e tij duke mos ju vërejtur” (Neml, 18)
Shkencëtarët modern kanë zbuluar një sistem të sofistikuar të komunikimit në mes të kafshëve që është shumë më i ndërlikuar dhe preciz sesa sistemi ynë i komunikimit. Crissy Morrison shkruan: “Nëse e vendosim një molë femër afër dritares së dhomës tonë, do të emetojë sinjale të këndshme që mola mashkull do t’i pranojë nga një distancë e pabesueshme dhe do t’i dërgojë sinjalet e veta si përgjigje. Sado që të mundohesh për të trazuar këtë komunikim, nuk do të mund ta bësh këtë. A ka ndonjë lloj të transmetuesit kjo krijesë e dobët, apo mola mashkull ka ndonjë pranues të padukshëm në antenën e saj? Bulkthi i fërkon këmbët e tij në mes veti, dhe zëri i tij mund të dëgjohet deri në një kilometër largësi, në një natë të qetë dhe të heshtur. Për ta thirrur shokun e vet, bulkthi femër vë në lëvizje 60 tonelata ajër derisa bulkthi femër t’i përgjigjet ngrohtë adhurimeve të tij përmes një kuptimi fizik, edhe pse në dukje asnjë zë nuk mund të dëgjohet prej tij”.
“Para zbulimit të radios, shkencëtarët kanë paramenduar se kafshët komunikojnë në mes veti përmes nuhatjes dhe marrjes erë. Duke supozuar se kjo hipotezë është e vërtetë, prapë do të kishte me qenë një çudi, sepse era është dashtë të udhëtojë nëpërmes ajrit dhe të arrijë deri të vrima e hundës së insektit femëror. Kjo është ndaras prej çështjes se a fryn era ose jo, dhe si insekti femëror do ta pranojë erën dhe të kuptojë se prej nga po vjen, duke mundësuar atë të mësojë se ku gjendet kërkuesi i saj.”
“Sot, duke u falënderuar mjeteve të përbëra mekanike, kemi arritur mundësinë të komunikojmë në mes veti edhe në distanca shumë të largëta. Radioja është një zbulim i mrekullueshëm, duke na mundësuar të komunikojmë në mënyrë të menjëhershme në mes veti. Por, përdorimi i saj është i varur prej telit dhe prej prezencës sonë në vendin e caktuar. Mola është ende shumë larg prej nesh”(10)
Zgjedhja e shkencave empirike si mjete të studimit të mistereve te pafundme të botës ka edhe një përparësi tjetër, përveç shtrirjes brenda rrezes së veprimit të çdonjërit. Ajo është vetëdijesimi ndaj mrekullive të krijesave dhe rregullave që mbizotërojnë në të, që në mënyrë natyrale ndërlidh njeriun me Zotin i Cili e krijoi atë; një vetëdijesim i tillë ia shfaq njeriut tiparet e përkryerjes, diturisë dhe fuqisë së pafundme që e karakterizon Krijuesin dhe Burimin e të gjitha qenieve.
Kjo rregull e saktë na dëshmon një qëllim, një plan, një urtësi të gjerë dhe gjithëpërfshirëse. Cili krijues, cila fuqi, cila dituri ka investuar në botën e qenies, në më të voglin dhe më madhështorin të krijesave të ngjashme të Tija – në tokë, në atmosferë, në trupat qiellorë, në zemrën e gurit, në zemrat e atomeve!
Kur të flasim për “rregullën”, me këtë duhet të kuptojmë  se koncepti i rregullës është i zbatueshëm në një fenomen kur pjesët e saj të ndryshme janë në një raport të tillë që në mënyrë harmonike ndjekin një qëllim të veçantë; gjithashtu duhet të merret parasysh edhe bashkëpunimi i pjesëve në mes veti.
Ndonëse, ata që e mohojnë ekzistimin e rregullës në univers, në mënyrë të përgjithshme nuk e mohojnë ekzistimin e një shkaku aktiv (pasi që ata pranojnë ligjin e shkakësisë), ajo çka nënkuptojnë me anë të principit të njohurisë së ndërsjellë në natyrë ka të bëjë me shkakun përfundimtar, dhe këtë ata e refuzojnë, duke na lënë të kuptojmë këtë si intervenim të synimit dhe qëllimit në fenomenet natyrore.
Në ajete të shumta, Kurani Fisnik i bën thirrje njeriut që të mendojë për rregullën e krijimit, ashtu që popullata e gjerë të jetë në gjendje që në mënyrën më të thjeshtë të vetëdijesohet për ekzistimin e Krijuesit Unik. Ja disa ajete në lidhje me këtë:
“Është fakt se në krijimin e qiejve e të tokës, në ndërrimin e natës e të ditës, të anijes që lundron në det që u sjell dobi njerëzve, në shiun që e lëshon Zoti prej së larti dhe me të ngjall tokën pas vdekjes së saj dhe përhap në të nga çdo lloj gjallese, në qarkullimin e erërave dhe reve të nënshtruara mes qiellit e tokës, (në të gjitha këto), për një popull që ka mend, ka argumente për diturinë dhe fuqinë e Allahut” (Bekare, 164).
“Zoti është Esenca e Pastër, që ngriti qiejt pa ndonjë shtyllë, sikur që edhe i shihni ato. Ai mbizotëroi Arshin dhe nënshtroi diellin e hënën, që çdonjëri udhëton deri në një afat të caktuar; Ai rregullon çështjen e gjithësisë, sqaron argumentet, që të jeni të bindur për takimin (pas ringjalljes) me Zotin tuaj” (Rad,2)
“Dhe Ai është, i cili tokën e shtriu, dhe në të krijoi kodra e lumenj dhe prej secilit fryt bëri dy lloj (çift), bëri që nata ta mbulojë ditën. Vërtet, në gjithë këtë ka fakte për njerëzit që thellë mendojnë për fuqinë e Krijuesit” (Rad, 3)
Nëse pranojmë dhe mbështesim çdo teori që është parashtruar nga ana e specialistëve dhe hulumtuesve, edhe teorinë e evolucionit që ka të bëjë me paraqitjen e llojeve të ndryshme të formuara në këtë botë, asnjëra prej teorive në fjalë nuk është e kuptueshme pa prezencën e një fuqie absolute, intervenimit të vullnetit, vetëdijes, qëllimit dhe synimit final. Krijimi gradual përbrenda sistemit të natyrës, po ashtu është tregues i qartë për intervenimin e vullnetit dhe të vetëdijes për proceset e saj; të gjitha etapat në lëvizjen dhe përparimin e natyrës kanë qenë të bazuara në një zgjedhje të përpiktë dhe llogaritje, dhe natyra nuk ka shmangur asnjëherë prej rrugës së paracaktuar të saj as përnjëherë të vetme gjatë miliona viteve të saja.
Është e vërtetë se në fazat fillestare të nxjerrjes së dëshmive për ekzistencën e Zotit prej nënshtrimit të ligjeve të universit, janë shfrytëzuar të dhënat empirike dhe disa pjesë të argumenteve janë përpiluar me ndihmën e ndjenjave, studimit të natyrës dhe vrojtimit empirik. Prapëseprapë, në realitet, argumenti nuk është empirik por racional, duke na udhëzuar larg prej natyrës në drejtim të realitetit të jashtëzakonshëm që shtrihet matanë natyrës. Argumentet empirike kanë të bëjnë me marrëdhëniet në mes dy pjesëve të natyrës, çdonjëra prej të cilëve duhet të jetë e perceptueshme në mënyrë ndijore, që të mund të lejojë themelimin e marrëdhënieve në mes të dy fenomeneve.
Kur të vlerësojmë shkallën e diturisë dhe vetëdijesimit të personit, duke kontrolluar punën e tij dhe të arriturat e tija, ne nuk jemi përfshirë në një zbulim empirik; sepse shkalla e njohurisë dhe e inteligjencës së personit nuk është një madhësi e prekshme për ne dhe që është i nënshtruar eksperimentimit direkt në pjesën tonë. Sigurisht që njeriu mund të provojë përvojën e vullnetit, inteligjencës dhe të mendimeve përbrenda qenies së tij, por ai nuk është i vetëdijshëm për ekzistimin e tyre te personat tjerë; kjo është e paarritshëm për njeriun.
A vetëdijesohemi për ekzistimin e inteligjencës dhe vëmendjes brenda njeriut përmes veprave dhe të arriturave të njeriut, apo nuk ka prova empirike për ekzistimin e tyre te njerëzit. Zbulimi i inteligjencës te të tjerët përmes veprave të tyre dhe të arriturave bazohet në një provë racionale, dhe jo përmes përfundimit empirik, në kuptimin e inteligjencës dhe mënyrës së të vepruarit, duke qenë të prekshëm në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë përmes ekzaminimit direkt në mënyrë që të mund të zbulohen raportet e tyre. Gjithashtu, ky zbulim nuk bazohet në krahasimin logjik, në kuptimin e parashtrimit të identitetit në mes një individi dhe të gjithë të tjerëve. Prandaj, duke ditur se njohja e vëmendjes dhe e inteligjencës te njeriu nuk mund të zërë vend përmes provave empirike, është e qartë se argumentet e nënshtrimit të ligjeve në univers dhe lidhjet e tyre me esencën hyjnore, gjithashtu nuk i takon kategorisë së provave empirike.
*****
Sipas një këndvështrimi tjetër, pasi që njeriu nuk është krijuesi i natyrës por vetëm i një pjesëze të saj, veprimet e tij në botën e natyrës paraqesin vendosjen e marrëdhënieve në mes pjesëve të ndryshme të asaj bote.
Qëllimi i synimit që ndjek njeriu në bashkimin e serisë së tërë të elementeve materiale (si p.sh. në konstruktimin e ndërtesës, automjetit ose të fabrikës) varësisht prej asaj se çka po krijohet; e tërë kjo është synimi dhe qëllimi përfundimtar i vetë krijuesit, e jo të gjësendit të ndërtuar. Prandaj, ndërlidhja në mes të pjesëve të gjësendit të krijuar është një ndërlidhje jonatyrore; duke e vendosur një ndërlidhje të tillë, krijuesi dëshiron që ta arrijë synimin e vet dhe të mbijetojë mangësinë e tij, të gjitha përpjekjet e njeriut janë lëvizje prej mundësisë deri te realiteti dhe prej të paplotës deri te përkryerja.

Sidoqoftë, këto dy karakteristika nuk përdoren për përshkrimin e marrëdhënieve në mes të qenieve të krijuara dhe Zotit. Marrëdhënia në mes të veprave të ndryshme të Zotit nuk është jonatyrale, dhe synimi i fenomenit të krijuar nuk ka të bëjë me Krijuesin. Thënë ndryshe, qëllimet e veprimeve të Zotit kanë të bëjnë me vetë veprën, jo me faktorin, sepse urtësia e Zotit kërkon që Ai duhet të shkaktojë që të gjitha qeniet të arrijnë përkryerjen e tyre.
Nëse, në drejtim të zhvillimit të argumentit të nënshtrimit të ligjeve të universit, mundohemi të vërtetojmë ekzistimin e krijuesit të ngjashëm me krijuesin njerëzor, atëherë krijuesi hyjnor kishte me qenë një qenie krijuese e nivelit të njeriut; vërtetimi i ekzistimit të një krijuesi të tillë është një çështje tërësisht tjetër prej asaj të vërtetimit të ekzistimit të Krijuesit të të gjitha qenieve. Nga pikëpamja shkencore, vetë paraqitja e materies është e pamundur; teoria marksiste, se bota materiale është gjithnjë duke u evoluar dhe përparuar në drejtim të gjendjes së tij më të lartë, është në kundërshtim të hapur me faktet shkencore dhe realitetin në natyrë. Tërë zhvillimi dhe lëvizja në sferën minerale bëhet në saje të intervenimit të vullnetit në materien e brendshme ose në saje të tërheqjes, shkëmbimit dhe bashkimit me trupat tjerë.
Në botën bimore, zhvillimi, rritja dhe shtimi ndodhin si rezultat i reshjeve të shiut, ditës së diellit dhe sigurimit të materieve ushqyese prej dheut. Rasti i njëjtë është edhe me botën shtazore, përveç se këtu duhet të shtojmë edhe ekzistimin e faktorit të lëvizjes vullnetare në drejtim të asaj që është e dobishme dhe e nevojshme.
Në të gjithë shembujt e përmendur ekziston një bashkëpunim i qartë, në mes gjësendeve dhe krijesave në njërën anë, dhe faktorit të jashtëm, në anën tjetër. Në përputhje me tiparet e veçanta që janë prezentë prej lindjes në çdo qenie, si dhe ligjeve dhe formulave subjekt i të cilit është, nuk është e mundur mosbindja ndaj urdhrave të cilat janë të gdhendura në vetë qenien e tij.
Realitetet që njeriu i percepton përmes ndjenjave të tij përmbajnë tipare të veçanta. Ne e ndjejmë qartas se qeniet e kësaj bote janë subjekte të ndërrimeve dhe të paqëndrueshmërisë. Përgjatë periudhës së ekzistimit të saj, çdo qenie materiale është duke lëvizur në drejtim të rrugës së rritjes dhe të zhvillimit, ose duke përparuar kah kalbja dhe plakja. Thënë shkurt, asnjë qenie materiale nuk mbetet e pandryshueshme dhe e fiksuar në planin e vet të ekzistencës.
Një tipar tjetër i ekzistuesit ndijor është edhe fundorja. Prej pjesëzave më të vogla deri te galaktika e stërmadhe, të gjitha gjësendet kanë nevojë për kohën dhe vendin; është e kuptueshme se disa gjësende të caktuara zënë vendin më të madh ose kohën më të madhe, ndërsa të tjerët e kanë kohën më të shkurtë dhe zënë vendin më të vogël. Aq më tepër, të gjitha qeniet materiale i takojnë një familjeje, në kuptimin e ekzistimit të tyre si dhe të veçorive që i zotërojnë; çfarëdo atributi që i përshkruhen këtyre gjësendeve, si madhështorja, bukuria dhe urtësia, bëhen duke i krahasuar me ndonjë gjë tjetër.
Prej karakteristikave tjera të këtyre qenieve janë varësia dhe kushtëzimi. Ekzistimin e çfarëdo një qenieje që mund ta kuptojmë, është i varur dhe i kushtëzuar prej faktorëve tjerë, dhe për këtë arsye kanë nevojë për ta. Nuk mund të gjendet asnjë send materiale në botë që mbështetet tërësisht në vetvete, dhe që nuk ka nevojë për asgjë tjetër përveç vetes. Prandaj, nevoja dhe varësia i kufizojnë të gjitha qeniet materiale.
Inteligjenca dhe mendja e njeriut janë në gjendje të kapërcejnë vellot e dukjes së jashtme, në dallim prej ndjenjave të tija, dhe të depërtojnë në thellësitë dhe dimensionet e brendshme të qenies; ata nuk mund të pranojnë se ekzistenca duhet të jetë e izoluar dhe e ndarë prej qenies relative, të fundme, ndryshuese dhe të varur. Përkundrazi, fuqia e vëmendjes e pranon haptas nevojën e ekzistimit matanë sferës që shihet me lehtësi, të realitetit të qëndrueshëm, absolut dhe vetë ekzistues prej të cilit varen dhe mbështeten të gjitha qeniet. Ky realitet është i pranishëm në të gjitha kohërat dhe në të gjitha vendet. Aty ku nuk është i pranishëm, tërësia e botës do të mbaronte së ekzistuari dhe do ta humbte tërë pjesën e ekzistencës.
Njëherë, pasi ta vërejmë vartësinë e botës së krijuar dhe të kuptojmë se asnjë fenomen nuk mund të ekzistojë i pandihmë, do të nxjerrim përfundimin se duhet të ekzistojë Ekzistenca e Domosdoshme, prandaj jemi të detyruar të pyesim: “Prej kujt është i varur çdo fenomen përfundimisht?”


Nëse përgjigjemi: “Prej një trupi tjetër”, atëherë duhet të bëjmë këtë pyetje: “Nga çka është i varur ai trup”. Nëse edhe në këtë pyetje do të përgjigjet:  “Prej një gjësendi natyra e së cilës është e panjohur për ne”, atëherë shtrohet pyetja: “A është ai gjësend i thjeshtë apo i përbërë?” Nëse përgjigjet se është i përbërë, atëherë ne i kundërpërgjigjemi me atë se edhe e përbëra varet prej pjesëve të saja, pasi që së pari duhet të ekzistojnë pjesët e thjeshta në mënyrë që të vijë e përbëra në ekzistencë. Pasi që natyra është e përbërë, atëherë ajo nuk mund të jetë Ekzistencë e Domosdoshme.
Për këtë arsye, ne jemi të detyruar që të themi se shkaku i parë duhet të jetë i thjeshtë; gjithashtu duhet të ketë kohëzgjatjen dhe të jetë gjithëpërfshirës sikur Ekzistenca e Domosdoshme, pasi që zinxhiri i shkakësisë nuk mund të vazhdojë në mënyrë të pacaktuar.
Atëherë, tërësia e botës paska nevojë për një realitet që është i pavarur dhe në të cilin mbështeten të gjitha fenomenet e kushtëzuara, të fundme dhe relative. Të gjitha gjësendet kanë nevojë për një realitet të tillë që të mund të furnizohen me ekzistencë, dhe të gjitha qeniet zotërojnë një shenjë të jetës së tij të pafundme, njohurisë, fuqisë dhe urtësisë. Këto shenja na mundësojnë që të fitojmë njohuri të vlershme në lidhje me realitetin dhe t’ia mundësojë çdonjërit, që zotëron mendjehollësi dhe që është kureshtar, që të arrijë në përfundim për ekzistimin e Krijuesit.
*****
Varësia reciproke e materies dhe e ligjeve të ekzistencës, në asnjë mënyrë, nuk na drejton kah pavarësia e materies. Përkundrazi, fenomenet e ndryshme që rrjedhin nga materia, bashkë me raportet reciproke, na sugjerojnë se materia në formën e vet të ekzistencës është e detyruar të pranojë dhe të ndjekë ligje dhe norma të caktuara që e nxisin atë në rregull dhe harmoni. Ekzistenca mbështetet në dy faktorë bazikë: materia dhe rregullsia, që janë në raporte të ngushta në mes veti dhe e lindin një botë koherente dhe harmonike.
Disa njerëz e konsiderojnë materien si të pavarur dhe paramendojnë se e ka fituar vetë këtë liri dhe i zhvilluan ligjet që të sundojnë mbi të. Por, si mund të besojnë ata se hidrogjeni dhe oksigjeni, elektronet dhe protonet, duhet së pari të prodhojnë vetveten, e pastaj të bëhen burim për qeniet e tjera, dhe përfundimisht, t’i vendosin ligjet për vetveten e pastaj për tërë botën materiale?
Materializmi paramendon se objektet e ulëta janë burime të shfaqjes së objekteve të larta, pa u lodhur fare për të konstatuar se a ekziston e larta në nivelin më të ulët. Nëse materia e ulët është e paaftë që edhe në shkallën më të lartë të zhvillimit të saj, që do të thotë mendimi dhe pasqyrimi i mendimit të krijojë vetveten ose t’i cenojë ligjet që sundojnë mbi të, atëherë në mënyrë të pashmangshme rrjedh se është e paaftë që t’i krijojë qeniet tjera dhe ligjet që i qeverisin ato. Atëherë, si mund të besojmë se materia e ulët mund të angazhohet më krijimin dhe fillimin e qenieve të larta ose të kenë fuqinë e dhurimit të ekzistencës fenomeneve më të ulëta?
Në shkencën e re të sistemeve është themeluar një princip sipas të cilit sistemet përfshijnë elementet e gjalla që kanë një qëllim ose sisteme të organizuara nga jashtë në bazë të një programi të dhënë, që mund të zhvillohen duke u zgjeruar kah drejtimi i nënshtrimit ndaj lidhjeve dhe përmirësimit më të madh. Prapëseprapë, të gjitha sistemet, të thjeshta ose të përbëra, kanë nevojë që të ndihmohen dhe të ndërlidhen me faktorët e jashtëm; ata nuk janë në gjendje të konstruktojnë vetveten. Asnjë sistem apo substancë në botë nuk do të jetë në gjendje të krijojë ose të paracaktojë një lëvizje dhe të zhvillojë organet, përveç nëse e gëzon masën e paracaktimit të fuqisë dhe të vetëdijes.
Duke u bazuar në ligjet e probabilitetit, rezultati i nxitjes për pavarësim të përgjithshëm mund të jetë shpërbërja dhe anarkia, duke u drejtuar kah fundi i njëtrajtshëm. Po ashtu, ligji i probabilitetit hedh poshtë në mënyrë të vendosur paraqitjen e një botë në mënyrë të rastësishme, duke e konsideruar atë si irracionale dhe të pamundshme. Edhe llogaritjet që bazohen në ligjet matematikore të probabilitetit konfirmojnë domosdoshmërinë e udhëheqjes dhe planifikimit korrekt të botës, në përputhje me programin preciz dhe paracaktimin e vetëdijshëm.
Në të vërtetë, ligji i probabilitetit merret me një goditje vendimtare kundër atyre që besojnë në teorinë e prejardhjes së rastësishme të gjithësisë. Nëse provojmë të zbatojmë teorinë e rastësisë në një sistem më të thjeshtë ose në numra të vegjël, atëherë do të vërejmë se zbatimi i tij nuk është i pamundur, ndonëse pak i vështirë. Por është e pabesueshme që ndonjëri të takojë një rastësi gjeometrike duke e pasqyruar rregullën dhe harmoninë që mbizotëron në sistemin e ndërlikuar të botës. Gjithashtu, ndërrimet e pjesshme dhe të thjeshta në rregullat e ekzistencës, nuk janë në gjendje të shpjegojnë transformimin e botës, bashkimin e elementeve të ndryshme dhe bashkimin e atomeve themelore për të formuar një përzierje harmonike.
Nëse njëherë natyra ka qenë e angazhuar në mënyrë autonome në krijim dhe në formim, atëherë pse nuk ndërmerr ndonjë iniciativë në drejtim të ndërrimit të mëtutjeshëm të vetvetes; pse më nuk shfaq vetvetiu ndonjë ndërrim të intensitetit më të madh?
Edhe dukuritë më të vogla dhe më thjeshta të kësaj bote, të çojnë në krijimin e figurave të mrekullueshme që janë në harmoni dhe në pajtim me qëllimin e krijimit. Kjo është vetvetiu një shenjë e së vërtetës se mbrapa të gjitha ndërrimeve të jashtëzakonshme, është e angazhuar një forcë e vetëdijshme dhe e fuqishme në krijimin dhe prodhimin e sistemit të mrekullueshëm të gjithësisë: ia jep formën e kristalizimit të mrekullueshëm të botës së krijesës dhe e zbulon planin dhe renditjen e qenies.
*****
Harmonia dhe ndërlidhja e miliona fenomeneve natyrore dhe marrëdhëniet e tyre me jetën mund të shpjegohen në bazë të një hipoteze të vetme, që e ka këtë kuptim: Ne konceptojmë nga Krijuesit në lidhje me këtë sistem të pafund, i Cili i ka vendosur elementet e llojllojshme të jetës në këtë glob, përmes fuqisë së Tij të pafundme dhe ka hartuar nga një program për secilin element. Kjo hipotezë është në pajtim me lidhjet harmonike që janë të futura në brendësi të fenomeneve.
Nëse nuk e pranojmë këtë hipotezë, sa është e mundur që një harmoni e tillë të jetë e paraqitur në mënyrë të rastësishme dhe pa ndonjë qëllim, në mesin e larmisë së rregullave të krijimit? Si mund të besohet se materia mund të bëhet vetvetiu prejardhje e atributeve dhe karakteristikave disa milionëshe dhe kështu të bëhet i barabartë me Krijuesin e vendosur, të urtë dhe të gjithëdijshëm.
Nëse bota e krijesave nuk ka ekzistuar, me të gjitha mrekullitë që e verbojnë intelektin dhe shkëlqimin e të cilit dituria njerëzore nuk mund ta kuptojë plotësisht, dhe nëse gjithësia është përbërë prej një krijese njëqelizore, prapëseprapë një mundësi e tillë që një entitet i tillë mospërfillës dhe i parëndësishëm, bashkë me rregullën që mbizotëron mbi të si dhe kushtet e nevojshme dhe informacionet, që të vijë në ekzistencë si një rastësi e thjeshtë, mundësi apo shans, një mundësi e tillë, sipas biologut zviceran Charles Unguy, na paraqet një moment që vlera e tij duhet të jetë matematikisht e pabesueshme.
*****
Të gjitha pjesëzat e qenies ekzistuese janë subjekte të rendit të vendosura mirë, edhe atë si në strukturën e brendshme ashtu edhe në raportet ndërmjet tyre. Kompozimi dhe relacionet e tyre në mes veti janë të tilla, sa që e ndihmojnë njëra-tjetrën për të përparuar në shtegun e tyre përkatëse deri te qëllimi që e kanë para vetes. Duke përfituar prej ndërlidhjeve që i kanë me qeniet tjera dhe prej shkëmbimit të influencës me to, sikur që është përcaktuar në kompozimin e tyre, ato janë në gjendje të përparojnë në drejtim të qëllimit dhe përcaktimit të tyre.
Arritja themelore e shkencës materiale është identifikimi i aspekteve të jashtme dhe kualitetit të botës; identifikimi i esencës dhe natyrës së vërtetë të qenieve të krijuara dhe fenomeneve shtrihet matanë kapjes së shkencave të tilla. Për shembull, e arritura më e madhe që mund të arrijë të kuptojë një astronom është se a janë të fiksuara dhe të palëvizshme sferat milionëshe qiellore sipas vetisë së forcës centrifugale apo ato vazhdojnë së rrotulluari përderisa forca tërheqëse i parandalon prej përplasjes në mes veti dhe duke e mirëmbajtur ekuilibrin e tyre. Gjithashtu, ai mund të masë largësinë e tyre prej tokës dhe shpejtësinë e tyre si dhe vëllimin përmes instrumenteve shkencore, mirëpo, rezultati përfundimtar i të gjitha njohurive dhe eksperimenteve nuk e shpijnë matanë interpretimit të aspektit të jashtëm dhe sipërfaqësor të krijesës. Për astronomin është e pamundur të kuptojë natyrën e vërtetë të forcës tërheqëse, esencën e forcës centrifugale ose mënyrën se si janë paraqitur ato dhe sistemi ndaj të cilës ato i nënshtrohen.


Shkencëtarët mund të interpretojnë një makinë pa pasur njohuri për interpretimin e fuqisë lëvizëse. Shkencat natyrore janë të paafta të interpretojnë të vërtetat disa milionëshe që janë të ngulitura në natyrë dhe në vetë njeriun. Njeriu ka gjurmuar deri në zemrën e atomit por ai nuk është në gjendje të zgjidhë misteret e një atomi të vetëm të gjallë. Thënë shkurt, këto janë bastionet e mistereve që kampionët e shkencave natyrore nuk janë në gjendje ta pushtojnë.
Një prej çudirave të krijimit është harmonia reciproke që ekziston në mes të dy fenomeneve që nuk janë të njëkohshme. Kjo harmoni është e një natyre të tillë që nevojat e një fenomeni të paformuar ende veç janë të siguruara në strukturën e fenomenit tjetër.
Shembullin më të mirë të një harmonie të tillë mund ta vërejmë te marrëdhëniet ndërmjet nënës dhe fëmijës. Në mesin e njerëzve dhe sisorëve, sapo të mbetet shtatzënë femra dhe fetusi fillon të zhvillohet në mitër, gjëndra sisore që prodhon qumësht, një formë e ushqimit të këndshëm dhe gjithëpërfshirës, fillon të punojë nën ndikimin e hormoneve speciale. Me rritjen e fetusit, rritet edhe sasia e substancës ushqyese, ashtu që kur të vijë fetusi në prag të lindjes dhe është i gatshëm për të dalë jashtë në botën e gjerë dhe të pakufizuar, ushqimi i nevojshëm dhe i përshtatshëm për tërë nevojat trupore të fëmijës qëndron i gatshëm.
Kjo substancë e gatshme është në pajtim të plotë me sistemin tretës të pazhvilluar ende te foshnja. Është i ruajtur në një depo të fshehtë – gjoksi i nënës – një depo me të cilën është pajisur nëna disa vjet më herët para se foshnja ta marrë formën e vet. Në mënyrë që të lehtësojnë ushqimin e foshnjës së sapolindur, janë të vendosura vrima të vogla dhe të buta në maje të gjoksit, vetvetiu për t'iu përshtatur gojës së foshnjës, në mënyrë që qumështi të mos rrjedhë direkt në gojën e atij që nuk ka fuqi për të gëlltitur. Në vend të saj, foshnja e tërheq ushqimin ditor prej asaj depoje duke e thithur.
Me rritjen e foshnjës, paraqiten ndërrimet në qumësht që janë të lidhur me moshën e tij. Për këtë arsye, shkencëtarët besojnë se nuk është e këshillueshme thithja e foshnjës së sapolindur nga mëndesha (gruaja që jep qumësht) që nuk kanë lindur fëmijë një kohë të gjatë.
Këtu shtrohet pyetja: a nuk është furnizimi për nevojat e një krijese që nuk ka ardhur në ekzistencë ende, të formuara në strukturën e një krijese tjetër, diçka e planifikuar dhe e parashikuar në bazë të urtësisë dhe saktësisë? A nuk është ky furnizim për të ardhmen, kjo ndërlidhje e mahnitshme dhe delikate në mes dy krijesave, një punë e një fuqie të gjithëdijshme dhe të jashtëzakonshme? A nuk është një shenjë e qartë e intervenimit të një fuqie të pafundme, një projektuesi dhe planifikuesi madhështor, qëllimi i të cilit është vazhdimi i jetës dhe i zhvillimit të të gjitha fenomeneve drejt përkryerjes?
Ne e dimë mirë, se llogaritjet precize që janë bazë për makinat dhe veglat industriale, janë rezultate të talenteve dhe ideve që janë të futura në planifikimin dhe konstruktimin e tyre. Ngjashëm, duke u bazuar në vrojtimet tona objektive, mund të arrijmë konkluzionin e përgjithshëm filozofik se kudo që zbatohen rregullat dhe procedurat duke u bazuar në llogaritje dhe baraspeshë, do të kërkohen gjithashtu edhe vullneti, inteligjenca dhe idetë.
Përpikëria e njëjtë që mund të kërkohet për makinat industriale mund të vërehet në shkallën më të lartë dhe më të shquar në qeniet natyrore dhe në përbërjen e tyre. Në të vërtetë, shkalla e planifikimit dhe organizmit të dukshëm në natyrë është në nivelin aq të lartë sa që saktësia e shpenzuar e njeriut për kreacionet e veta nuk mund të krahasohet në asnjë mënyrë me ta.
Kur të pranojmë, pa hezitim, se rregullat tona industriale janë produkte të një vullneti dhe të një ideje, si mund të kuptojmë funksionimin e inteligjencës së pafundme, vullnetit dhe diturisë që qëndron mbrapa planifikimit preciz të natyrës?
*****
Në epokën tonë, shkenca e medicinës ka arritur shkallën e përparimit të tillë, që lejon largimin e veshkës prej trupit të njeriut dhe ta transplantojë në trupin e njeriut të cilit i është ndalur funksionimi i veshkës dhe që është në prag të vdekjes. Sigurisht që kjo arritje nuk është rezultat i punës së vetëm një mjeku; është një trashëgimi e disa mileniumeve.
Atëherë, operacioni i transplantimit qenka një fazë përfundimtare e një procesi të gjatë, faza fillestare e të cilit është përkryer nga ana e shkencëtarëve të mëhershëm; është dashur që të akumulohen idetë dhe mendjemprehtësitë e shkencëtarëve për disa mileniume me radhë, përderisa ka mundur të vijnë deri te transplantimi i veshkës.


A është e mundur që të arrihet në këtë rezultat pa dituri? Është e qartë se jo. Truri i fuqishëm i njeriut është dashur të punojë me mileniume që të bëhet realitet transplantimi i veshkës.
Tani, le të parashtrojmë edhe një pyetje. Çka kërkon më shumë dituri dhe aftësi? Ndërrimi i gomës së automobilit – një detyrë që padyshim kërkon shkathtësi të caktuara teknike, ose vetë prodhimi i gomës? Cila është më e rëndësishme, prodhimi apo ndërrimi i saj?
Ndonëse transplantimi i veshkës është një procedurë e rëndësishme për medicinën, është i ngjashëm me ndërrimin e gomës së automjetit, rëndësia e saj është zbehur, kur të krahasohet me vetë strukturën e veshkës dhe misteret, finesat dhe llogaritjet që i përmban.
Cili shkencëtar realist që është duke hulumtuar në mënyrë të sinqertë të vërtetën, mund të deklarojë se përderisa transplantimi i veshkës është një rezultat i hulumtimeve dhe i eksperimenteve të pandërprera shekullore, vetë struktura e veshkës nuk nxjerr në shesh gjurmët e inteligjencës kreative dhe të vullnetit duke qenë një produkt i natyrës së thjeshtë, një natyrë e cila nuk ka më shumë dituri ose vetëdije sesa të nxënësve të kopshtit të fëmijëve?
A është më e logjikshme që të parashtrohet ekzistenca e inteligjencës, e vullnetit dhe e planifikimit në krijimin dhe rregullimin e botës, sesa të cilësohet kreativiteti në një çështje ku mungon inteligjenca, mendimi, vetëdija dhe fuqia e përtëritjes?
Besimi në ekzistimin e një krijuesi të urtë është padyshim më logjik sesa besimi në kreativitetin e materies, e cila nuk ka as kuptim, as vetëdije, as mundësi për të planifikuar; nuk mund t’i atribuojmë materies të gjitha vetitë dhe cilësitë e inteligjencës që e shohim në botë dhe në renditjen e paracaktuar që paraqitet.
Mufadali i tha Imam Sadikut (a.s.): “Zotëri, disa paramendojnë se rregulla dhe preciziteti që e shohim në natyrë, është një vepër e natyrës”. Imami (a.s.) iu përgjigj: “Pyeti ata, a është natyra ajo që i kryen ato funksionet e llogaritura precize në përputhje me diturinë, mendjen dhe fuqinë e tyre. Nëse ata thonë se natyra zotëron dituri dhe fuqi, çka i pengon ata prej konfirmimit të esencës së përjetshme hyjnore dhe pranimit të ekzistimit të ligjit suprem? Në anën tjetër, nëse thonë se natyra i kryen detyrat e veta në mënyrë të rregullt dhe korrekte, pa zotëruar njohuri dhe vullnet, atëherë prej kësaj rrjedh që këto funksione të urta dhe precize, si dhe ligjet e përpiluara janë vepër e një krijuesi të gjithëdijshëm dhe të mençur. Asaj që i thonë ata natyrë, në fakt është një ligj dhe një zakon i caktuar nga dora e fuqisë hyjnore për të sunduar mbi krijesën”.(11)

Finesat e natyrës
Le të shqyrtojmë një mushkonjë malarike. Nuk ka nevojë ta përdorim mikroskopin. Do të jemi në gjendje që përmes syrit lakuriq të vërejmë renditjen precize dhe të ndërlikuar të përmbajtur në atë objekt të parëndësishëm.
Brenda këtij objekti delikat, ekziston një strukturë e brendshme që përbëhet prej elementeve dhe ndjenjave të mrekullueshme lidhur me përpikërinë: sistemi tretës, sistemi qarkullues, sistemi nervor dhe sistemi i frymëmarrjes. Mushkonja ka një laborator të pajisur plotësisht: me përpikëri dhe shpejtësi të mahnitshme i përpunon të gjitha informatat e duhura. Krahasoje me një laborator shkencor: edhe përkundër të gjitha resurseve ekonomike dhe njerëzore që i janë kushtuar asaj, asnjëherë nuk mund të arrijë shpejtësinë, saktësinë dhe përpikërinë e laboratorit të thjeshtë të mushkonjës. Sa kohë, të menduarit dhe inteligjenca janë të nevojshme për  të prodhuar një ilaç kundër pickimit të mushkonjës!
Kur janë të nevojshme aq shumë planifikime, ide dhe përpikëri për njeriun që të kryejë një detyrë të tillë, a nuk janë mprehtësia, saktësia dhe renditja që shihen në këtë botë, një prej provave se prejardhja buron prej inteligjencës, planifikimit kreativ dhe urtësisë së gjerë të krijuesit? A është e mundshme të konsiderohet e tërë gjeometria precize, funksionimi dhe lëvizja e gjithësisë si një rezultat i materies dhe i paditurisë së tij? Ne deklarojmë në mënyrë më pohuese se fenomeni i krijimit shpreh rregullsinë dhe renditjen; ata nuk na bëjnë me dije për të paqëllimtën, anarkinë dhe parregullsinë.
Nëse ndonjëherë perceptojmë pikat e dobëta në natyrë, kjo nuk ka të bëjë me pamjaftueshmërinë ose të metën në librin e pafund të krijimit. Mendimet dhe kuptimet tona nuk janë në gjendje të lartësohen në qiell dhe të fluturojnë, dhe e arritura e mendjes sonë është shumë e cekët për të kuptuar të gjitha misteret dhe enigmat e gjithësisë. Mendja jonë nuk mund t’i vërejë qartë të gjitha synimet dhe qëllimet e ekzistencës.
Nëse nuk jemi në gjendje të kuptojmë funksionin e vidhës së vogël në makinën e madhe, a na jep kjo të drejtë për të dënuar konstruktorin e tij si të padijshëm? Apo ndoshta, horizonti i vështrimit tonë është i ngushtë për të përfshirë synimin dhe qëllimin e vërtetë të makinës?
Rastësia nuk mund ta kryejë detyrën e diturisë, aq më shumë që dituria nuk është e përzier në asnjë mënyrë me paditurinë. Nëse, sikur që paramendojnë materialistët, bota e natyrës nuk është zhvilluar prej diturisë dhe vullnetit (përkundër shenjave të kreativitetit dhe inovacionit që mund të vërehet në çdo fenomen) atëherë, edhe njeriu, me qëllim të arritjes së synimit të tij është dashtë të heqë dorë nga përparimi në rrugën e diturisë dhe të burgosë veten në padituri, në mënyrë që t'i përshtatet paditurisë së vetë natyrës.
E vërteta që udhëheq dhe drejton funksionimin e botës me një rregullsi dhe renditje të tillë, zotëron një synim, qëllim dhe vullnet që nuk mund të mohohet. Nuk mund të supozohet se procesi i pandërprerë i aksionit dhe reaksionit të përparojë në një drejtim të caktuar pa një intervenim dhe mbikëqyrje të një intelekti.
Pas shumë viteve të planifikimit të kujdesshëm dhe punës së palodhshme, biokimistët kanë arritur sukses në zbulimin organizmave të caktuar eksperimentalë të një niveli të thjeshtë dhe primitiv, në të cilin mungojnë të gjitha shenjat e jetës. Ky triumf shkencor ishte konsideruar si shumë i vlefshëm dhe i pranuar me një entuziazëm të madh në qarqet shkencore, dhe asnjëri prej tyre nuk deklaroi se ky produkt laboratorik është shfaqur në ekzistencë si rezultat i një rastësie, pa ndonjë orientim, planifikim dhe saktësi të veçantë.
Duke qenë kështu realiteti, ata që i përshkruajnë të gjitha qeniet e sistemit të pafund  të gjithësisë, bashkë me vetitë e tyre të ndërlikuara dhe misterioze, një force të verbër dhe të pavetëdijshëm, janë duke bërë dëm dhe padrejtësi ndaj inteligjencës logjike dhe njerëzore, dhe duke zhvilluar luftë të hapur kundër të vërtetës.
Përkushtoja vëmendjen për një çast radhitësit në shtypshkronjë. Ai punon me një kujdes dhe me një vëmendje të madhe kur i radhit shkronjat e kërkuara sipas një faqeje të librit, por kur ta rishikojë punën e tij, ai do të vërejë gabime të vogla, të shkaktuara nga pakujdesia më e vogël. Sikur të kishte marrë radhitësi i shkronjave një grusht me shkronja dhe të kishte shpërndarë mbi pllakë, në vend të rreshtimit të tyre nëpër rendet e duhura, a do të kishte rezultuar me një faqe me përmbajtje korrekte dhe pa gabime?
Do të kishte qenë edhe më absurd të deklarohet se njëqind kilogramë të plumbit të shkrirë, duke bërë presion që të kalojnë nëpërmes një gypi, të dalin në formën e shkronjave të gatshme; pastaj një shtrëngatë e fortë t’i marrë ato shkronja dhe t’i vendosë me një rend të rregullt dhe të veçantë nëpër mijëra pllaka metalike; dhe pastaj këto pllaka të rezultojnë me shtypjen e librave që përmbajnë me mijëra faqe, duke përmbajtur shprehje të shumta precize të diskutimeve tërheqëse dhe shkencore, shprehje joshëse, dhe të gjitha këto pa paraqitjen e më të voglit gabim? A mundet ndokush të mbështesë një teori të tillë?
Çka mund të thonë materialistët që e mohojnë Zotin lidhur me lajmërimin e formave shumëngjyrëshe të shkronjave të krijimit dhe relacioneve precize dhe komplekse që i rregullojnë trupat qiellor, krijesat natyrore dhe objektet materiale? A janë shkronjat e krijimit (atomet dhe pjesëzat që i përmbajnë ata) në ndonjë mënyrë më të vogla se shkronjat që janë përdorur gjatë shtypjes? A është e pranueshme në ndonjë mënyrë se këto shkronja të renditura dhe kuptimplota, kjo gjeometri precize dhe e organizuar mirë, këto forma çuditëse të përshkruara në librin e krijimit, të jenë një vepër e injorancës dhe e paqëllimtë? Dhe, një fuqi e madhe dhe e urtë, një ligj me renditje të mrekullueshme, të mos jetë prezent në të njëjtën thurje të kësaj bote? A nuk rrjedhin të gjitha fenomenet prej manifestimit të vetëdijes, zotërimit të diturisë dhe fuqisë?
Nëse, fuqia e fshehur në thellësinë e materies nuk rrjedh nga inteligjenca universale, cili faktor do t’i udhëheqë ata drejt zhvillimit të formës, drejt një rregullsie mahnitëse dhe harmonie?
Nëse, ajo fuqi është një faktor të cilit i mungon inteligjenca dhe vullneti i vetëdijshëm, pse asnjëherë nuk bien pre e viktimës së parregullsisë, dhe pse bashkimi i materies nuk rezulton asnjëherë me përplasje dhe shkatërrim?


Është mu ajo, që besimi në krijuesin ia jep kuptimin çdo gjëje në ekzistencë dhe e pajis botën me ndjenja dhe përmbajtje. Ata që zotërojnë vizionin e thellë dhe mendimin e pastër kuptojnë qartë se një fuqi e pafundme siguron mbajtjen e rendit të botës me një mbikëqyrje të sigurt dhe një pavarësi absolute.
Në të kaluarën, çdokush qenkësh mësuar që ta drejtojë dhe ta kontrollojë kafshën e tij për kalërim, dhe qe mësuar që me shekuj të shikojë një pronar ose mbikëqyrës të çdo pjese të pronës, çdo copëze të tokës, çdo grupi ose organizimi. Tani gjërat qëndrojnë ndryshe. Sot njeriu ka fituar qasje në satelitët me teledirigjim, pajisjet elektronike dhe avionët pa pilot, të gjitha të pajisura me instrumente automatike dhe vegla. Çdokush e di se është e mundur që të konstruktohet një makinë e pajisur mirë, që do të reagojnë në mënyrë të duhur ndaj rasteve të ndryshme, pa qenë prezent ose të shihet ndërtuesi i makinës. Prandaj, ne nuk kemi më të drejtë për të mohuar me kokëfortësi ekzistimin e Zotit, thjesht sepse duart e Tij nuk mund të shihen duke u marrë me punët krijesës, kur të themi ‘të shihen’, me këtë nënkuptojmë mënyrën tonë të kuptimit dhe njohurisë së pamjaftueshme.
Me siguri që, do të ishte një analogji me mangësi të lartë që të tërheqim një paralele me ndërtuesin e një sateliti artificial ose të raketës, i cili qëndron në një stacion të pajisur mirë në tokë dhe me ndihmën e një pajisjeje të ndërlikuar drejton dhe kontrollon rrjedhën dhe lëvizjen e anijes kozmike. Por, nëse intervenimi i dorës së Zotit në renditjen e krijesës nuk është i dukshëm për syrin tonë fizik dhe i kuptueshëm (edhe pse mund të vërehen shenjat dhe indikacionet që janë sikur rrezet që burojnë prej madhështisë së Tij) a mund të mos e vërejmë ekzistencën e planifikuesit dhe të lëvizësit i cili është i vetmi zotërues i diturisë, fuqisë dhe vullnetit të vërtetë, thjesht sepse ai nuk mund të përfshihet në kallëpin e thjeshtë të kohës dhe të vendit?
Është e vërtetë se mundësitë tona janë të kufizuara për kuptimin e një qenieje që nuk i përngjan asgjëje të njohur për ne ose që ka ndonjë model të ngjashëm në sferën e ndijores të cilin gjuha e njeriut nuk është në gjendje ta përshkruajë në mënyrë të duhur dhe precize. Llamba e intelektit tonë shpërndan shumë pak dritë në këtë fushë të pafundme, ose, të themi ndryshe, ndeshet me muret e kufizimit. Në të njëjtën kohë, marrëdhëniet tona në  këtë botë kanë të bëjnë me fenomenet, që lënë përshtypje në mendjet tona se përbëhen prej linjave që dallohen lehtë gjatë vështrimit të botës objektive. Por, gjatë kuptimit të botës, problemi i paramendimit është larguar prej nesh; nuk ekziston asnjë barrierë ne mes koncepteve tona dhe sasisë së nevojshme të aftësisë njohëse.
Megjithatë, disa persona të caktuar skeptikë, të cilët e kanë braktisur zërin e mendjes që buron prej natyrës esenciale të njeriut dhe të cilëve u është bërë e zakonshme mënyra e kufizuar e ekzistencës së natyrës, janë vazhdimisht duke pritur shfaqjen e ndonjë çudie prej Zotit që do ta thyejë renditjen ekzistuese të natyrës, në mënyrë që t’u dhurohet atyre prej besimit dhe fesë dhe të bëhet e kuptueshme dhe e pranueshme ekzistenca e Tij. Prapëseprapë, ata nuk e vërejnë se çfarëdo gjurme dhe shenje e Zotit që mund të shfaqet, do të shkaktojë vetëm një ngacmim dhe trazim të përkohshëm; me kalimin e kohës do të bëhen “normal” dhe më nuk do të nxisin vëmendjen.
Ndonëse tash, të gjitha fenomenet janë të përfshirë në kornizën e renditjes së kreacionit, ata fillojnë me prishjen e rendit të natyrës, dhe pasi që të gjitha krijesat janë përsëritur në periudhat e kësaj bote prej manifestimit të tyre të parë, tash do të pranohen si normale dhe të zakonshme. Në të kundërtën e kësaj, një qenie që nuk mund të perceptohet përmes ndjenjave, aq më tepër, një qenie që është e mbushur me shkëlqim dhe madhështi, si dhe me shenjtëri dhe lartësi, gjithmonë do të ketë ndikim në shpirtin e njeriut. Vëmendja e tyre ndaj një qenieje të tillë, me të vërtetë do të jetë gjithmonë në rritje dhe ata vazhdimisht do të shikojnë në drejtim të saj me një dëshirë të madhe.
Është sundimi i shpirtit të kokëfortësisë dhe i gjykimit të bazuar në logjikën e paakorduar, që e prangos mendjen e njeriut me kufizime. Sepse, çdo krijesë në renditjen e ekzistencës është një dëshmi adekuate për ata që i mbushin dhe i zbrazin mendjet e tyre me kokëfortësi dhe shkaqet e mohimit.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i gjashtë
Nevoja e botës për njërin që nuk ka nevojë

Principi i shkakësisë është një ligj i përgjithshëm dhe universal, dhe një themel për të gjitha përpjekjet e njeriut, si në përvetësimin e njohurisë ashtu edhe në veprimtaritë e tij të zakonshme. Përpjekjet e dijetarëve për të zbuluar shkakun e çdo fenomeni, qoftë natyror ose shoqëror, buron prej besimit se asnjë fenomen nuk buron nga vetja dhe në vete, pa intervenimin e shkakut ose të faktorit.
Hulumtimet e mendimtarëve kudo në botë kanë dhënë mundësi për njohjen sa më të mirë të rendit të fuqishëm të natyrës. Sa më shumë që kanë përparuar në rrugën e njohurisë, aq më shumë janë të përkushtuar parimit të shkakësisë. Lidhja në mes të shkakut dhe pasojës, në njërën anë, dhe parimit se asnjë fenomen nuk do të shkelë me këmbë në fushën e qenies pa ndonjë shkak, në anën tjetër, janë prej përfundimeve më të forta që janë përpiluar ndonjëherë nga ana e njeriut dhe llogariten si prej kushteve të domosdoshme për veprimtari intelektuale. Ata përfaqësojnë diçka natyrale dhe të kamotshme, të përvetësuara në mënyrë automatike nga mendjet tona.
Edhe njeriu parahistorik ishte i prirë që t’i zbulojë shkaqet e fenomeneve, dhe, në fakt, filozofët e kanë nxjerrë konceptin e jetesës së shkakësisë prej vetë natyrës dhe prirjes së njeriut, para se ta vendosin atë në modelin filozofik. Të burgosur, sikur që jemi edhe ne në mes të katër mureve të materies, ne nuk ndeshemi rastësisht me asgjë në jetë; në të vërtetë, asnjëri nuk ka rastisur deri më tani, gjatë tërë historisë së botës, në ndonjë rastësi që nuk ka rrjedhur prej shkakut. Aty ku nuk është rasti i tillë, aty mund të kemi ndonjë arsyetim për të konsideruar gjithësinë si të rastësishme në zanafillë. Çfarë lloj i rastësisë mund të jetë ajo, që prej agimit të qenies e deri në kohërat e sotme i ka udhëhequr bashkëveprimet e pafundme të të gjitha gjësendeve në mënyrë të mahnitshme, precize dhe të organizuar? A mund të jetë kjo renditje që ne e vërejmë, pasqyrimi i një rastësie të thjeshtë?
*****
Çdo fenomen i supozuar në gjithësi ishte fundosur në errësirën e të joqenies para se të pranojë formën e tij nga qenia. Nuk mund të përshkojë errësirën e joqenies dhe të dalë përpara rrafshit të qenies si një gjë ekzistuese përderisa dora e fuqishme e shkakësisë ta vërë atë në funksion.
Marrëdhënia në mes të shkakut dhe pasojës është marrëdhënia në mes të dy gjësendeve ekzistuese, në kuptimin që ekzistimi i njërës prej tyre është i varur prej ekzistimit të tjetrës. Çdo pasojë ka marrëdhënien e afrisë dhe të harmonisë me shkakun e tij, pasi që pasoja e tërheq ekzistencën e saj prej shkakut. Kjo ndërlidhje specifike nuk mund të asgjësohet ose të zëvendësohet me një tjetër ndërlidhje.
Çdoherë që ta konsiderosh themelin e një gjësendi se ka një marrëdhënie identike ndaj qenies dhe joqenies, duke mos qenë asnjëra prej tyre esenciale për të në mënyrë të arsyeshme, ai gjësend është i përcaktuar teknikisht si një gjë e “mundshme”, në atë kuptim që nuk ka asgjë përbrenda esencës së tij që i nevojitet qenies ose joqenies. Nëse një gjësend, në vetë esencën e tij ka nevojë për vetë joesencën e tij, atëherë ky lloj i ekzistencës është i pamundur. Përfundimisht, nëse qenia shfaqet prej brendësisë së esencës së një gjësendi, në atë mënyrë që arsyeja nuk mund ta pranojë si të varur prej çfarëdo një gjësendi, atëherë ekzistenca e atij gjësendi është e përcaktuar si e nevojshme. Është një qenie e pavarur, e lirë nga të gjitha nevojat dhe që është i gjallë përmes vetë esencës së tij; esenca e tij është burim për të gjitha qeniet tjera, përderisa vetë nuk është subjekt i ndonjë nevoje ose kondite.
Duhet të shtohet se ekzistenca materiale nuk mund të sigurojë në asnjë mënyrë atributin e të “domosdoshmes”, sepse ekzistenca e çfarëdo qenieje materiale e kombinuar është e kushtëzuar prej ekzistencës së pjesëve që e përbëjnë atë; është e varur prej pjesëve të veta si në zanafillë ashtu edhe në mbijetesë.
Materia ka aspektet dhe dimensionet e ndryshme; është e zhytur në sasi dhe shumëllojshmëri; dhe siguron dimensionet e saja të ndryshme përmes atributeve dhe tipareve. Qenia e domosdoshme, përkundrazi, është e lirë prej tipareve të tilla.
*****
Të gjitha fenomenet që njëherë nuk kanë ekzistuar dhe pastaj janë shfaqur në ekzistencë, kanë zotëruar nocione abstrakte të qenies dhe të joqenies. Kur ata nxituan në drejtim të vendit të qenies, kjo ishte rezultat i një shkaku që i detyroi ata në atë drejtim. Ishte një shtytje, një faktor i jashtëm, që drejtoi ata në këtë drejtim dhe jo në tjetrin. Me fjalë tjera, ekzistimi i shkakut ishte faktori i qenies, njëjtë sikur joekzistenca ose mospasja e shkakut është faktori i joqenies.
Sigurisht që, shfaqja e një fenomeni si rezultat i një ekzistence të një shkaku, nuk e humb asnjëherë esencën e nevojës, gjithmonë do të mbetet një qenie që e karakterizon nevoja. Për këtë arsye, nevoja e një fenomeni për një shkak është permanent dhe i qëndrueshëm. Marrëdhënia e tij me shkakun nuk do të ndërpritet asnjëherë, as për një moment të vetëm. Nëse vjen deri te ndërprerja, ekzistenca e atij fenomeni do t'i dorëzohet joekzistencës, njëjtë sikur brenda çastit ndalet së punuari gjeneratori elektrik, do të errësohen të gjitha poçet që janë të lidhura për atë gjenerator. Për këtë arsye, shkaku dhe pasoja, të qenët i lirë prej nevojës dhe nënshtrimi ndaj nevojës, janë në relacione të përhershme ndërmjet veti. Nëse vjen deri te ndërprerja, nuk do të mbetet gjë pos errësirës dhe joqenies.
Në këtë mënyrë, asnjë fenomen nuk mund të shfaqet në këtë botë, përderisa t’i falet atij një fuqi e caktuar nga njëri, esenca e të cilit është e lirë prej nevojës dhe është një burim prej të cilit qenia shpërthen jashtë në mënyrë të vrullshme. Sikur të kishte qenë e pandarë qenësia prej esencës së fenomenit, atëherë nuk do të kishin ndjekur rrugën e ndarjes dhe të joqenies. Por, është nevoja ajo që është qenësore në esencën e tyre, ashtu që, edhe pas vendosjes së rendit në krijim, vetitë e tyre të nevojës do të vazhdojnë në të gjitha rrethanat. Ata nuk janë të lirë prej nevojës së shkakut. Është e pamundur që një pasojë të gëzojë ekzistencën në mënyrë të pavarur ose të vazhdojë të ekzistojë për një moment të vetëm pa u mbështetur në ndonjë shkak.
Kështu që, bëhet e qartë se të gjitha fenomenet, të gjitha qeniet e mundshme, burojnë në çdo kohë dhe në çdo moment prej një esence të pafundme që dhuron ekzistencë – Qenia e Domosdoshme, Krijuesi Unik dhe i Plotfuqishëm, fuqia dhe mbështetja që i lejon të paraqiten dhe të mbeten në ekzistencë.
Kurani Fisnik thotë: “Ai është, i Cili prej plotësisë së Esencës së Tij u ka dhuruar juve ekzistencën” (Nexhm, 48). “O ju njerëz, ju keni nevojë për Zotin tuaj; vetëm Esenca e Tij Unike është e lirë prej nevojës dhe vetëm Ai është i denjë për falënderim” (Fatir, 15).
Le të lexojmë me vëmendje edhe këtë thirrje të Kuranit: “A mos po mendojnë ata se ata janë të krijuar pa ndonjë arsye, apo supozojnë se vetë e kanë krijuar veten” (Tur, 35). “A kanë krijuar ata qiejt dhe Tokën? Ata nuk kanë besim në atë çka thonë” (Tur, 36). “A mos kanë ata ndonjë Zot tjetër përveç Allahut? Jo, nuk është ashtu; Zoti është shumë më i Lartë prej atyre që i shoqërojnë Atij” (Tur, 43). “ I madhëruar është Ai, në dorën e të Cilit është i tërë sundimi dhe i Cili ka fuqi mbi çdo send” (Mulk, 1)

Burimi i të gjitha qenieve është i lirë nga nevoja për shkakun
Ithtarët e materializmit ia kushtojnë shumë vëmendjen kritike ndaj parimit se Zoti nuk ka nevojë për shkakun. Ata thonë se, nëse supozojmë se Krijuesi është zanafilla e botës dhe ai i cili ia jep ekzistencën, dhe të gjitha fenomenet e kanë prejardhjen prej tij si dhe ekzistenca e tyre vazhdon prej tij, cili është ai shkak (arsyetim) që e ka liruar atë nga nevoja për krijuesin; cili faktor ka shkaktuar paraqitjen e Tij?
Në një udhëzim të dhënë Shoqërisë Ateiste të Londrës, shkrimtari i mirënjohur Bertrand Rusell ka thënë: “Një ditë, kur isha i moshës tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçare, isha duke lexuar autobiografinë e John Stuart Millit. Një fjali ma tërhoqi vëmendjen posaçërisht: Milli kishte shkruar se një ditë e kishte pyetur babën e tij se kush e kishte prurë atë në ekzistencë, babai i tij nuk ishte në gjendje që të përgjigjet”. Arsyeja për këtë ishte se ai menjëherë e parashtroi pyetjen: Kush e ka prurë Zotin në ekzistencë?

Pastaj Russelli shtoi: “Unë jam ende i bindur se ajo fjali e thjeshtë vë në dukje arsyetimin e shtrembër të shkakut primar. Sepse, nëse gjithçka duhet të ketë shkakun dhe arsyen e vet, atëherë ai gjësend mund të jetë ose Zoti ose bota, dhe e tërë biseda bëhet e pakuptimtë”(12) Fatkeqësisht, filozofët e shquar perëndimorë që e kanë pranuar ekzistimin e Zotit nuk janë në gjendje ta zgjidhin këtë problem. Filozofi anglez Herbert Spencer, në lidhje me këtë  ka thënë: “Problemi qëndron aty se, në njërën anë, arsyeja e njeriut kërkon shkak për gjithçka, dhe në anën tjetër, i refuzon të gjitha format qarkore. As nuk e kupton, as nuk mund të përfshijë shkakun e pashkaktuar. Kur t'i tregojë prifti një fëmije se Zoti e ka krijuar tokën, fëmija pyet se kush e krijoi Zotin”.(13)
Në një vend tjetër thotë: “Materialistët mundohen që ta bindin vetveten se bota ekziston vetvetiu dhe pa ndonjë shkak prej të amshueshmes. Prapëseprapë, nuk mund të besojmë në diçka që nuk përfillim edhe ndonjë shkak. Teologu shkon për edhe një hap mbrapa duke thënë se Zoti e krijoi botën. Por fëmija parashtron pyetjen që nuk ka përgjigje: kush e krijoi Zotin?”(14)
Ne mund të ngremë pikërisht kundërshtimin e njëjtë kundër materialistëve dhe t’i pyesim: “Nëse e ndjekim vargun e shkakësisë deri në fillimin e tij, do të mbërrijmë përfundimisht te shkaku i parë. Le të themi se shkaku i tillë nuk është Zoti, por materia. Atëherë, na tregoni se kush e krijoi materien e parë? Ju që besoni në ligjin e shkakësisë, përgjigjuni në këtë pyetje: nëse materia është shkaku përfundimtar i të gjitha gjësendeve, çka është shkaku i materies? Ju thoni se burimi i të gjitha fenomeneve është materia-energjia, çka është shkaku dhe origjina e materies-energji?”
Pasi që vargu i shkakësisë nuk mund të tërhiqet deri në pafundësi, ata mund të përgjigjen se materia është një entitet i përjetshëm dhe i përhershëm, për të cilin nuk mund t’i parashtrohet asnjë fillim: materia është e pakrijuar, nuk ka fillim dhe fund, dhe del prej vetë natyrës së tij. Kjo do të thotë se, materialistët e pranojnë parimin e të përjetshmes dhe të joorigjinës; ata besojnë se të gjitha gjësendet dalin prej materies së përjetshme dhe se krijesat dalin prej natyrës së brendshme të materies, pa pasur nevojë fare për ndonjë krijues.
Russelli konstaton haptas këtë besim në udhëzimin e cituar më lart. Ai thotë: “Nuk ka dëshmi se bota ka pasur ndonjëherë fillimin. Ideja se gjësendet duhet të kenë një fillim, është rezultat i varfërisë së imagjinatës sonë”.(15)
Në të njëjtën mënyrë që Russelli e konsideron materien si të përhershme, ashtu edhe besimtarët i konsiderojnë atributet e Zotit si të përhershme. Atëherë besimi në të përhershmen qenka i përbashkët në mes filozofëve materialistë dhe religjiozë; të dy grupet pajtohen se ekziston shkaku primar, por ata që e besojnë Zotin thonë se shkaku primar është i urtë, i gjithëdijshëm dhe zotëron fuqinë e vendimmarrjes dhe të përcaktimit, ndërsa për materialistët shkaku primar nuk ka as vetëdije, inteligjencë, kuptim, as fuqinë e vendimmarrjes. Kështu që, heqja e Zotit nuk na jep zgjidhjen e këtij problemi të parashtruar përmes qenies së përhershme.
Aq më shumë, materia është vendi për lëvizje dhe ndërrim, dhe lëvizja e saj është dinamike dhe e vendosur në brendësi të esencës së saj. Tani, lëvizja esenciale nuk është në përputhje me të përhershmen, dhe materia dhe qëndrueshmëria esenciale janë dy kategori reciprokisht të jashtëzakonshme që nuk mund të bashkohen në një vend të vetëm. Çfarëdo që është e qëndrueshme dhe e pandryshueshme në esencën e saj, nuk mund të pranojë lëvizjen dhe ndërrimin përbrenda esencës.
Si mund ta arsyetojnë marksistët përjetshmërinë e materies, kur besojnë se materia është e shoqëruar me antitezën e saj? E përhershmja do të thotë qëndrueshmëria dhe pandryshueshmëria e esencës, pamundësia e ndërprerjes, por materia në vetë esencën e saj është një përbërje e forcave dhe potencialeve; është vetë relativitet, i zënë tërësisht me jetë dhe vdekje
E përhershmja nuk është në përputhje me mënyrën e të qenit i zotëruar nga materia dhe të faktorëve dhe atributeve të nevojshme sipas vetë natyrë së saj. Besimi i atyre që i besojnë Zotit, në lidhje me parimin e fiksuar dhe absolut që kanë të bëjnë me krijesën që në natyrën e saj dhe prej natyrës së saj, mund të pranojë stabilitetin dhe absoluten; natyra e tij është i lirë dhe i largët nga karakteristikat e materies. Vetë natyra e materies refuzon të përhershmen, të përjetshmen dhe vazhdimësinë,  sepse nuk  mund  ta ndajë  veten  prej lëvizjes,  relativitetit  dhe  është  në kundërshtim me të qenit faktor primar ose absolut.
Do të jetë e dobishme këtu që të përmendim diskutimin e Imam Sadikut (a.s.) me njërin prej materialistëve të kohës së tij. Materialisti e pyeti: “Nga çka janë krijuar qeniet?”
Imami (a.s.) u përgjigj: “Ato janë krijuar prej asgjëje. (Ato kanë qenë joqenie)” Materialisti: “Si u formuan dhe u shfaqën prej joqenies?”
Imami (a.s.): “A nuk thashë se të gjitha gjësendet janë prej asgjësë? Kjo e ka këtë domethënie, të gjitha qeniet fillimisht ishin joqenie. Ato nuk kanë ekzistuar, dhe pastaj kaluan në ekzistencë. Ti dëshiron të thuash se kjo botë është e përhershme, por kjo shprehje është e pasaktë për këto arsye:
-E para, nëse bota materiale është e përhershme, atëherë rrjedh se një qenie e përhershme është subjekt i ndërrimeve dhe i ndërprerjeve, gjë që është e pamundur.
-E dyta, nëse elementet prej të cilave përbëhet kjo botë, janë të përhershme sipas vetive të esencës së tyre, si është e mundur që ata të përfshihen nga vdekja dhe zhdukja? Dhe anasjelltas, nëse u mungon jeta në esencën e tyre, si mund të shpërthejë jeta prej tyre?
-Nëse thua se qeniet e gjalla shfaqen prej elementeve të gjalla dhe qeniet pa jetë prej elementeve të pajeta, atëherë ne përgjigjemi se një esence që i mungon jeta brenda dhe prej saj, nuk mund të bëhet e përhershme dhe nuk mund të bëhet burim i jetës”.
Materialisti: “Nëse është materia ashtu si thua ti që është, pse është thënë për qeniet se janë të përhershme?”
Imami (a.s.): “Besimi në përjetësinë e gjithësisë është pikëmbështetje për ata që mohojnë ekzistencën e sunduesit dhe planifikuesit të të gjitha gjërave të krijuara, që nuk e pranojnë profetët e Zotit, librat që i sjellin i konsiderojnë si trillime të lashtësisë dhe i shpikin besimet që i përshtaten vetvetes”(16)
*****
Atëherë, ne themi se ekzistimi i një gjësendi nuk është i mundur pa shkakun që i mungon atij gjësendi, do të thotë, fati i të cilit është në duart e atij shkaku dhe vazhdimësia e të cilit varet nga ekzistenca e shkakut të tij. Kjo nuk vlen për qenien që është e vetëdijshme për realitetin e saj dhe nuk i shfaq gjurmët e të metave dhe të kufizimit.
Shkaku primar është primare sipas vetisë së zotërimit të qenies së përkryer dhe të pakufizuar; jo një qenieje që është subjekt i ndonjë faktori, por që është i lirë prej nevojave dhe kërkesave, prej kushtëzimit dhe varësisë, dhe nuk përmban asnjë gjurmë të lëvizshmërisë dhe të ndërrimit.
Kur të flasim për shkakun e parë dhe në të njëjtën kohë pohojmë se Zoti është i lirë prej të gjitha nevojave dhe kërkesave, me këtë nuk nënkuptojmë se Ai, përgjithësisht ndien nevojë për një shkak bashkë me qeniet e krijuara, por i është dhuruar përjashtimi prej ligjit të shkakësisë. Zoti nuk është ndonjë rezultat, ashtu që të ketë nevojë për shkakun; Ai nuk është as ndonjë fenomen që të ketë nevojë për krijues. Të gjitha manifestimet dhe fenomenet kanë prejardhjen prej Tij. Ai është burimi i përhershëm i qenies. Ligji i shkakësisë zbatohet në mënyrë unike në sferën e atyre gjësendeve joekzistenca e të cilave i parapriu ekzistencës së tyre.
Ngjashëm, kuptimi i shkakut të parë nuk është ajo se Zoti e filloi Vetveten, se Ai ishte shkaku i vetvetes. Nevoja për pasojën e shkakut gjendet te lloji i ekzistencës që zotëronte i mëparshmi. Ai ekziston, jo pse është vetëekzistues esencial, por si një rezultat i një ekzistence që ka prejardhje dhe varësi, dhe që sigurohet nga shkaku. Por, qenia, natyra e të cilit nuk është subjekt i kushteve dhe që tregon një mungesë të varësisë dhe ndërlidhjes, është e larguar tërësisht prej sferës në të cilën operon ligji i shkakësisë.

Nëse qenia, sipas vetisë së përkryerjes dhe lirisë së nevojës për esencën e saj, qëndron pa pasur nevojë për shkakun, atëherë rrjedh se asnjë shkak nuk e ka pajisur atë në ndonjë shkallë të qenies dhe se asnjë shkak nuk mund të intervenojë në të. Vargu i shkakësisë nuk mund të shtrihet pafundësisht në drejtimin e kundërt, dhe mungesa e ndërlidhjes është e pandarë prej nocionit të shkakut të parë. Prandaj, nuk parashtrohet pyetja “Kur u shfaq shkaku i parë?”; pyetjet e tilla kanë të bëjnë vetëm me origjinën e fenomeneve dhe varësinë e tyre.
Ekzistenca e shkakut të parë është e ngjashme me esencën e tij. Të qenët e tij si shkaku i parë, është gjithashtu identik me vetë esencën e tij. Të dyja këto tipare përfshijnë lirinë prej nevojës, ndërsa gjërat, ekzistenca e të cilave është e huazuar, kanë nevojë për shkakun, sepse ato karakterizohen me transformime dhe ndërrime, me shfaqje prej joekzistencës dhe hyrje në ekzistencë. Si mund të supozohet se besimi në ekzistencën e Zotit është pranimi i kundërshtimeve, ndërsa besimi në natyrën e pashkaktuar të një pasoje si materia nuk është kundërshtuese?
Ne jetojmë në botë, ku të gjitha gjësendet janë të ekspozuara ndaj ndërrimeve dhe shkatërrimeve. Është një shenjë e përkohshmes e varësisë dhe detyrimit të vulosur në çdo pjesëz të saj. Nevoja dhe varësia janë të rrënjosura në mënyrë të qëndrueshme në thellësitë e qenies sonë dhe në çdo gjësend të tokës dhe të qiejve. Ekzistenca jonë nuk është e përhershme dhe nuk është shfaqur nga brendësia e esencës sonë. Më herët nuk ishim, pastaj jemi mbuluar me veshjen e ekzistencës dhe më pastaj jemi lindur. Në mënyrë që të vijmë deri te qenia, krijesat sikur ne, duhet t'i lutemi dhuruesit të ekzistencës.
Por, Ai që është i përjetshëm dhe i përhershëm, ekzistenca e të Cilit shfaqet prej vetë esencës së Tij, paraqitja e të Cilit nuk përfshihet nga koha, dukshëm nuk ka nevojë për shkakun. Kuptimi i shkakut në filozofi është ajo që çon përpara një pasojë prej joekzistencës në ekzistencë dhe e mbulon me veshjen e ekzistencës. Ky kreativitet nuk mund të parashtrohet për shkaqet materiale, dhe roli i vetëm i materies është heqja dorë nga njëra formë dhe të bëhet i kapshëm për tjetrin.
Është e vërtetë se çdo qenie materiale siguron në çdo moment një karakter të ri dhe të ndryshëm, si rezultat i zhvillimit të brendshëm. Prapëseprapë, lëvizja natyrore e botës, proceset e lindjeve dhe korrupsioni, na nxjerrin në shesh nevojën e përhershme për një dorë që krijon lëvizjen, një dorë e cila e edukon karvanin e krijesës dhe e nxit përpara.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i shtatë
Fundorja e zinxhirit të shkakësisë

Materialistët mund të insistojnë me këmbëngulësi në mohimin e të vërtetës dhe të parashtrojnë një argument tjetër që është mostër në vete. Ata mund të thonë: “Ne nuk e ndërpresim vargun e shkakësisë, por përkundrazi, e vazhdojmë atë deri në pafundësi; ne e mbrojmë parimin e natyrës së pafundme të lidhjes shkakësore”.
Atëherë, ata duhet të përgjigjen në këtë pyetje: Analiza e botës në këtë mënyrë mbështetet në supozimin e vargut të shkaqeve dhe të pasojave, si dhe shtrirjes së pafundme të vargut të shkaqeve. Prapëseprapë, pasi që çdo shkak është njëkohësisht edhe një pasojë, i mungon atij ekzistenca në vetë esencën e tij, shkaku është i paaftë që të marrë pjesë në ekzistencë ndaras, si superior dhe paraprijës.
Atëherë, si është e mundur që çdo pjesë e vargut, që është i dominuar prej nevojës prej njërit deri në skajin tjetër, të shfaqet prej joekzistencës? Ekzistenca e çdo pjese të vargut, manifeston pamjaftueshmëri, paaftësi dhe fillimin në kohë; prej nga rrodhi ekzistenca e tij? Si është e mundur që një qenie e mrekullueshme dhe e ndërlikuar të shfaqet prej bashkimeve dhe joqenieve të pafundme? A shpërthen jeta prej unionit të faktorëve të panumërt që shkaktojnë vdekjen?
Megjithatë, në largësinë e përtejme të këtij vargu të pafundmë, prapë vargu do të zotërojë atributet e të nevojshmes, varësisë dhe të fillimit në kohë. Vargu nga natyra, nga e cila nuk paraqitet autonomia dhe liria prej nevojës, nuk mund të vishet asnjëherë me veshjen e qenies përderisa të lidhet me njërin i cili është i lirë në mënyrë absolute nga nevoja në esencën e tij, me një qenie e cila zotëron atributet e hyjnores që është vetëm një shkak dhe jo një pasojë. Pa ekzistimin e një qenieje të tillë të pakushtëzuar, burimi i të gjitha shkaqeve dhe themeluesi i gjithë ekzistencës, nuk mund të shpjegohet renditja e kreacionit.
Të supozojmë se në frontin e luftës, një kolonë e ushtarëve tentojnë të sulmojnë armikun por asnjëri prej tyre nuk është i gatshëm t’ia fillojë betejës për ta goditur në zemër armikun. Atij që i është dhënë urdhri për këtë, thotë: “Nuk do të sulmoj përderisa filani nuk ia nis i pari”. Çdo ushtar e përsërit të njëjtën gjë; nuk është asnjëri prej tyre gati t’ia fillojë sulmit në mënyrë të pakushtëzuar.
Nën kushte të tilla, a do të fillojë ndonjëherë sulmi? Sigurisht që jo, sepse luftimi i çdonjërit është i kushtëzuar prej tjetrit. Është e qartë se nuk do të ndodhin asnjëra prej vargjeve të sulmeve të kushtëzuara pa u përmbushur kushti, që është diçka e pamundur nën rrethanat e tilla, dhe si rezultat sulmi nuk do të ndodhë.
Nëse e vazhdojmë vargun e shkaqeve dhe të pasojave deri në pafundësi, ekzistenca e çdo hallke në zinxhir do të jetë e kushtëzuar nga hallka paraprake, e cila po ashtu do të jetë e kushtëzuar nga hallka e saj paraprake. Kjo është njëjtë sikur çdo hallkë në zinxhirin e shkakësisë të kishte deklaruar me zë të lartë prej brendësisë së qenies së saj: “Unë nuk do ta mbërthehen me veshjen e ekzistencës përderisa tjetri të mos shkelë në fushën e qenies”. Çdo hallkë varet prej kushtit që nuk është i plotësuar, prandaj edhe çdonjëri është i izoluar prej bekimit të ekzistencës.
Pasi që e vërejmë se i tërë universi është duke u valëvitur me forma të ndryshme të qenieve, duhet të ekzistojë ndonjë shkak që nuk është pasojë, një konditë që nuk është subjekt i ndonjë kondite, përndryshe, sipërfaqja e botës nuk do të ishte e mbuluar aq dendur me fenomene të shumta.
Ai shkak primar është i tillë që, në esencën e tij është i lirë prej të gjitha nevojave, që nuk ka nevojë për të gjitha aspektet e ndryshme të ekzistencës, dhe që është në gjendje të jetësojë fenomenet më të mahnitshme dhe manifestimet më origjinale. Ai është një krijues që i planifikon të gjitha këto dhe pastaj i vë në realizim, që i bashkon të gjitha krijesat në një mekanizëm kalimtar, i cili shpërndan vazhdimisht perlat e ekzistencës në tërë botën, dhe që e nxit përpara peizazhin e mrekullueshëm të kreacionit në mënyrë që të përmbushë qëllimin e renditjes së qenies.
Duke e bërë botën si të jokrijuar dhe të përjetshme, materialistët mundohen që të hedhin poshtë nevojën e qëndrueshme të botës për një krijues dhe në këtë mënyrë t’i japin botës një ekzistencë të pavarur. Megjithatë, metoda e tyre nuk po jep rezultate të kënaqshme.
Materialistët paramendojnë se bota ndien nevojë për një krijues vetëm në momentin iniciues të saj; pasi që të plotësohet kjo nevojë, Zoti dhe bota më janë të pavarur prej njëri-tjetrit dhe më nuk kanë lidhje në mes veti. Si rrjedhim i këtij besimi, materialistët vazhdojnë të mohojnë edhe nevojën për momentin iniciues, dhe duke kundërshtuar idenë e fillimit për kreacionin, ata paramendojnë se e kanë zgjedhur problemin e Zotit dhe të kreacionit, dhe e lirojnë botën prej nevojës për krijues.
Kjo, sepse ata paramendojnë se nevoja e botës është e përkohshme dhe kalimtare, ndonëse nevoja është e pandarë prej esencës së botës, bota nuk është tjetër, veçse një lëvizje, formë e kufizuar dhe e varur e lëvizjes.
Në të vërtetë, çdo moment është fillimi i krijimit; çdo moment, çdo atom në botë është i angazhuar në krijim. Rrjedh se tërësia e fushës së atomeve që kanë marrë pjesë në krijim gjatë kohës, është e ngjashme dhe nuk janë të pavarur prej atomeve që e përbëjnë atë.
Kështu që, bota ende ka nevojë për krijuesin e tij, njëjtë sikur që kishte nevojë për të në momentin e fillimit të krijimit. Edhe nëse supozojmë se bota është e përhershme, prapë nuk do të kishte gëzuar autonominë e ekzistencës.



Përgjigje shkencëtarëve ndaj tezave të përjetësisë së botës

Sikur që njeriu i humb aftësitë e veta gjatë kalimit të kohës ashtu edhe një ditë llamba e jetës së tij do të shuhet. Gjithashtu edhe gjithësia është duke përparuar vazhdimisht në drejtim të shkatërrimit dhe shpërbërjes. Sepse, energjitë ekzistuese në botë gradualisht janë duke u zbehur; atomet shndërrohen në energji, dhe energjia aktive shndërrohet në pasive dhe të palëvizshme. Njëherë, kur të ndahen atomet në mënyrë të barabartë dhe uniforme, nuk do të mbetet asgjë pos qetësisë absolute dhe palëvizshmërisë. Prandaj, është e pamundur që të konsiderohet materia si esencë e përhershme ose substancë e qenies, dhe nuk ka zgjidhje tjetër veçse të pranohet bota si e krijuar.
Ligji i dytë i termodinamikës - entropia ose zvogëlimi i energjisë termike, na mëson se edhe pse nuk mund ta caktojmë datën e paraqitjes së botës, bota ka pasur fillimin e saj. Nxehtësia në botë është duke u zvogëluar dhe duke rënë në mënyrë graduale, sikur një copë e hekurit të shkrirë që gradualisht liron nxehtësinë e tij në ajër, derisa në fund temperatura e hekurit do të barazohet me temperaturën e objektit dhe të ajrit që e rrethon atë.
Sikur të mos kishte ekzistuar fillimi ose pika fillestare e botës, të gjitha atomet ekzistuese do të ishin shpërbërë dhe shndërruar në energji, pakufi para shumë vitesh më herët. Gjatë të kaluarës së largët, nxehtësia e botës kishte mbërritur deri te fundi i saj, sepse, gjatë shndërrimit të saj të njëpasnjëshme dhe të vazhdueshme, materia është transformuar në një energji të humbur. Nuk është e mundur që e tërë energjia e humbur të shndërrohet përsëri në materie dhe sasi, komfor botës së qenies.
Sipas ligjit të lartpërmendur, pasi që të harxhohet njëherë energjia, nuk mund të paraqiten më veprimet dhe reaksionet kimike. Por, duke ditur që veprimet dhe reaksionet kimike janë ende duke ndodhur, atëherë jeta në tokë është e mundshme, dhe një trup i madh si dielli është i pjesëtueshëm çdo ditë dhe çdo natë në treqind mijë milionë tonelata, është e qartë se bota e ka fillimin e saj në kohë.
Vdekja e planetëve dhe yjeve, si dhe zhdukjet e yjeve, janë prova të zhdukjeve dhe të ndryshimeve në renditjen ekzistuese. Ato na tregojnë se bota po shkon në drejtim të joqenies dhe në një mbarim të paevitueshëm. Pastaj, vërejmë se shkencat natyrore e kanë përjashtuar materien prej kështjellës së të përhershmes. Shkenca, jo vetëm që dëshmon se bota është e krijuar por është edhe dëshmitare se bota është shfaqur së ekzistuari në kohën e caktuar. Në kohën e lindjes së saj, bota kishte nevojë për forcën mbinatyrore, pasi që në fillim, të gjitha gjësendet nuk i kishin format e tyre dhe ishin të padallueshme. Kishte nevojë për t’u ndezur një shkëndijë fillestare e lëvizjes dhe e jetës në botën e natyrës. Si ka qenë e mundur që një ambient, të cilit i mungon energjia dhe që karakterizohet me qetësi absolute dhe pa formësim të shërbejë si burim i lëvizjes dhe i jetës?
Mekanikët në bëjnë me dije se trupi që nuk lëviz do të mbetet gjithmonë në qetësi, përderisa të ndikohet nga ndonjë forcë e jashtme në të. Ky ligj paraqet një parim të padhunueshmërisë në botën tonë materiale, prandaj nuk mund të besojmë në teorinë e probabilitetit ose të rastësisë . Asnjë trup që është në qetësi, nuk ka hyrë në lëvizje përderisa të bëhet subjekt i ndonjë force të jashtme. Duke u bazuar në këtë ligj të mekanikës, duhet të ekzistojë forca që është jashtë botës së materies, që e krijon atë botë dhe i jep energji në mënyrë që të marrë formën, të ndryshojë vetveten dhe të sigurojë aspektet e ndryshme.
Frank Allen, një personalitet i shquar prej shkencëtari, propozon këtë argument interesant në favor të krijimit të botës nga ana e Zotit: “Shumë njerëz janë munduar që të demonstrojnë se bota materiale nuk ka nevojë për krijuesin. Ajo çka është mbi të gjitha dyshimet, është se bota ekziston dhe për origjinën e tij mund të propozohen katër shpjegime:
E para është se përkundër asaj që thamë, ta konsiderojmë botën si një ëndërr dhe iluzion të thjeshtë.
E dyta është se është shfaqur tërësisht prej joqenies.
E treta është se bota nuk ka pasur fillimin dhe se ka ekzistuar përherë dhe E katërta është se bota është krijuar.
Hipoteza e parë varet prej pranimit tonë se, në realitet, nuk kemi të bëjmë me zgjidhjen e ndonjë problemi që është i ndarë prej problemit metafizik të vetëdijesimit të njeriut për vetveten, i cili po ashtu mund të cilësohet si ëndërr, fantazi ose iluzion. Është e mundur që ndonjëri të thotë se treni i imagjinuar hekurudhor, që është i mbushur plot me udhëtarë të imagjinuar, është duke kaluar lumin joekzistues nëpër urën jomateriale.
Hipoteza e dytë, se bota e materies dhe e energjisë ka ardhur në ekzistencë vetvetiu, është një e pakuptimtë dhe absurde, sikur edhe hipoteza e parë; nuk ia vlen as që të diskutohet për të.
Hipoteza e tretë, se bota ka ekzistuar gjithmonë, ka një element të përbashkët me konceptin e krijimit, sepse, ose materia e pajetë dhe energjia e përzier me të, ose krijuesi kanë ekzistuar gjithmonë. Asnjëri prej atributeve të të përjetshmes nuk paraqet ndonjë çështje të veçantë në vetvete. Prapëseprapë, termodinamika ka vërtetuar se bota është duke përparuar në drejtim të një gjendjeje në të cilën nxehtësia e të gjithë trupave do të jetë në shkallën e ulët, dhe energjia e përshtatshme për përdorim  më nuk do të jetë në dispozicion.  Atëherë jeta do të bëhet e pamundshme.
Nëse bota nuk e ka fillimin dhe ka ekzistuar prej të amshueshmes, një gjendje e tillë e vdekjes dhe e pajetesës veç kishte për t’u paraqitur. Dielli shkëlqyes dhe i nxehtë, yjet dhe toka që është plot jetë, janë dëshmitarë se bota e ka prejardhjen në kohë; një moment i posaçëm shënoi fillimin e krijimit. Atëherë, bota nuk mund të behët tjetër, veçse e krijuar; duhet të ketë ekzistuar një krijues suprem, një shkak fillestar, i gjithëdijshëm, i gjithëfuqishëm që bëri që të paraqitet bota në ekzistencë.”(17)
*****
Nëse njeriu mendon pak më thellë dhe me gjerësinë e vizionit e pasqyron atë në realitet, ai do të kuptojë se i ballafaquar me dimensionet e mëdha gjeografike të ekzistencës dhe, në një mënyrë kërkesa për t’i kuptuar ato, vështirë që ai do të mund të konsiderojë kapacitetin e tij si adekuate për këtë detyrë. Njohuria për sistemin e krijimit, akumuluar nga ana e njeriut gjatë përpjekjeve të tija të palodhshme, është gati asgjë. Edhe pse shkenca ka bërë hapa të mëdha përpara, ekziston një pabarazi në mes njeriut, asaj çka ka mësuar njeriu dhe asaj çka ende nuk di.
Sa më shumë që interesohemi për periudhat e së kaluarës, që janë të mbuluara me errësirën e plotë, e tëra që dimë është ajo se me mijëra e ndoshta edhe me miliona lloje të njerëzve kanë mundur të ekzistojnë deri më sot dhe që kanë qenë më superiorë sesa llojet e ditëve tona. Mund të ndodhë që, edhe në të ardhmen të vijnë në jetë prapë llojet e tillë të njerëzve.
Ajo që e quajnë shkencë të adhuruesve të shkencës, të kohës së sotme, dhe që të njëjtit e konsiderojnë atë si të barabartë me shumën e tërë realitetit, në të vërtetë është thjesht një grumbull i ligjeve që është i zbatueshëm për një dimension të vetëm të kësaj bote. Rezultati i të gjitha përpjekjeve dhe eksperimenteve njerëzore është një sasi e diturisë në lidhje me një pikë të ndritshme të çastit, krahasuar me dritën e zbehtë të llambës që është e rrethuar nga nata e errët që mbështjell shkretëtirën e stërmadhuar të hapësirës së papërcaktuar.
Nëse kthehemi mbrapa për disa miliona vjet, pluhuri i paqartësisë do të na mbulojë rrugën tonë si një shenjë e theksuar e dobësisë dhe paditurisë së njeriut, kur të përballet me madhështinë dhe pafundësinë e natyrës. Mund të ndodhë që, periudha në të cilën ka ekzistuar njeriu, të mos jetë asgjë më shumë se një çast i jetëgjatësisë së botës; është e sigurt se dikur ka ekzistuar një oqean i pafundmë i joqenies në të cilën nuk ka pasur gjurmë prej njeriut. Me pak fjalë, ne dimë shumë pak për fillimin e udhëtimit tonë dhe asgjë prej të ardhmes së tij.
Në të njëjtën kohë, është e pamundur që të besohet se kushtet e domosdoshme për jetesë ekzistojnë vetëm në këtë planet të vogël. Sot, shumë shkencëtarë e konsiderojnë sferën e jetës si jashtëzakonisht të gjerë dhe të pafund; ata na prezantojnë me miliona planetë përpara shikimit tonë dhe ne shikojmë në to përmes kuptimeve të ndryshme. Por, në këtë mënyrë na është mundësuar për të parë vetëm fushën e vizionit të një milingone, në krahasim me pafundësinë e gjithësisë.
Duke përshkruar një udhëtim të imagjinuar në botën e pafundme, Camile Flammarion, një shkencëtare e shquar, në librin e saj të astronomisë thotë: “Ne vazhdojmë të përparojmë për njëmijë vjet, dhjetë mijë vjet, njëqind mijë vjet, me shpejtësinë e njëjtë, me vendosmëri, pa e ngadalësuar mjetin tonë transportues, duke lëvizur në mënyrë të pandërprerë në drejtim të vijës së drejtë. Përparojmë me shpejtësinë treqind mijë kilometra në sekondë (300.000 km/sec). A paramendojmë se nëse udhëtojmë me një shpejtësi të tillë me miliona vite me radhë, do të arrijmë kufirin e botës së dukshme? Jo, ka shumë vende të errëta dhe të pafundme që duhen rrugëtuar, dhe atje, gjithashtu, duken yjtë e rinj në kufirin e qiellit. Ne përparojmë në drejtimin e tyre, por athua do t’i arrijmë ndonjëherë?
Miliona vite të tjera, më shumë zbulime të reja të freskëta; më shumë madhështi dhe shkëlqime; më shumë botë të reja dhe universe të reja; më shumë qenie të reja dhe ekzistenca të reja, a do të përfundojnë ndonjëherë? Horizonti nuk mbyllet kurrë; qiejt kurrë nuk e pengojnë rrugën tonë; kozmosi i pandërprerë, zbrazëtia e pafundme. Ku jemi ne? Cila ishte rruga që pasuam? Ne jemi ende në mes të pikës, qendra e rrethit është gjithkund, perimetri i tij nuk shihet askund. E tillë është bota e pafundme e cila shtrihet para nesh, dhe studimi i së cilës mezi ka filluar. Nuk kemi parë asgjë,  dhe  kthehemi të  frikësuar,  duke u  shembur  prej  rraskapitjes  prej  udhëtimit  të pafrytshëm. Por, ku jemi duke rënë ne? Ne mund të biem përjetësisht në një vorbull të pafund, fundi i së ciës nuk mund të arrihet kurrë, njësoj sikur nuk mund të arrijmë majën e saj. Veriu bëhet jug, as poshtë as lartë, as djathtas as majtas. Në çfarëdo drejtimi të shikojmë, e shohim pafundësinë dhe brenda saj zgjerimin e pafund; bota jonë nuk është asgjë më shumë se një ishull i vogël në një arkipelag të madh, i shpërndarë matanë oqeanit të pafund. Në tërë jetën e njerëzimit, e tërë krenaria e njeriut është historia e tij politike dhe religjioze, ose tërë jeta e planetit tonë me gjithë madhështinë e saj, është sikur një ëndërr e momentit fluturues.
Sikur të ishte kërkuar që të shkruhet edhe njëherë tërë puna kërkuese e shkruar nga ana e miliona dijetarëve nëpër miliona libra, e tërë sasia e ngjyrës së shkrimit e nevojshme për këtë detyrë nuk do të kalojë as sasinë e një cisterne të vogël. Por, për të përshkruar dhe përshtatur në mënyrë të rregullt format e të gjitha gjësendeve ekzistuese që janë mbi tokë dhe në qiell, në të kaluarën e padukshme dhe në të ardhmen e pafundme, për të shkruar shkurtimisht të gjitha misteret e së krijuarës, mund të na duhet ngjyra e shkrimit me sasi më të madhe se uji i oqeanit.”(18)
Sikur që shkruan profesor Ravailleti: “Në mënyrë që të kemi një koncept të plotë të botës, mjafton të dimë se, numri i galaktikave në zgjerimin e pafundmë të kozmosit është më i madh se numri i kokrrave të zallit në të gjitha brigjet e botës”.(19)
Konsideratat e tilla që marrin  parasysh  atë çka dimë dhe atë çka nuk dimë, na bëjnë të mundshme të shpëtojmë nga burgu i flluskës së jetës tonë të ngushtë; të bëhemi të vetëdijshëm për atë se sa të vegjël jemi; të shkojmë matanë jetës sonë të kufizuar, deri në atë shkallë për të cilën kemi mundësi; dhe ta sodisim (meditojmë) realitetin me kujdesin dhe thellësinë më të madhe.

Vazhdon...

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i tetë
Demagogjitë pseudoshkencore


Materialistët pohojnë se themelimi i shkollës së tyre të mendimit në shekullin e tetëmbëdhjetë dhe nëntëmbëdhjetë ishte i lidhur në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë me përparimin e shkencës dhe se metoda dialektike ishte një fryt i këputur nga dega pjellore e shkencës.
Ata e përshkruajnë çdo filozofi si të ndarë prej materializmit, si një formë të idealizmit që e kundërshton metodën shkencore të mendimit dhe insiston në atë se pozita e tyre është shkencore dhe përparimtare. Sipas tyre, realizmi përbëhet prej largimit nga e vërteta metafizike; çdokush duhet ta bazojë pikëpamjen e tij botërore në logjikën ndijore dhe ta zgjedhë materializmin. Por kjo deklaratë nuk është asgjë më shumë se një iluzion fanatik që bazohet në një teori të pavërtetuar. Pikëpamje të tilla burojnë drejtpërsëdrejti prej sistemit të mendimeve që janë të përqendruar në materializëm; brenda saj, çdo gjë është e definuar dhe e kufizuar me referencë kah materializmi.
Besimi në një objekt të adhurimit është padyshim një prej burimeve parimore të kulturës dhe njohurisë njerëzore. Parashtrimi i besimit në Zotin, si një bazë për pikëpamjen korrekte të botës, ka bërë ndryshime në themelet e shoqërisë dhe të mendimit gjatë tërë historisë njerëzore. Edhe tani, në periudhën e shkencës dhe teknologjisë, kur njeriu e gjeti rrugën e tij për në gjithësi, një numër i konsideruar i shkencëtarëve kanë një botëkuptim religjioz si një pjesë të sistemit intelektual. Ata kanë ardhur në besim për ekzistimin e krijuesit, burimin e të gjitha qenieve, jo vetëm përmes zemrës dhe vetëdijes por edhe përmes deduksionit dhe logjikës.
*****
Sikur të ishin të sakta arsyetimet e materialistëve për botëkuptimet e tyre, në vend të qenies së bazuar në njohurinë joadekuate të historisë së mendimit materialist, është dashur të ekzistojë një lidhje e posaçme në mes shkencës dhe prirjes për materializëm; vetëm pikëpamjet materialiste do të ishin pasqyruar në sferën e shkencës.
A ka mbajtur ndonjë shkencëtar apo filozof, gjatë cilësdo periudhë, ndonjë botëkuptim ateist ndaj botës dhe a i kanë takuar ndonjë kampi materialist? Një ekzaminim shkencor i jetës dhe punës se mendimtarëve të mëdhenj do të na mjaftojë për të parë se, jo vetëm që kampi religjioz nuk është i zbrazët prej shkencëtarëve të vërtetë, por gjithashtu shumë mendimtarë dhe personalitete të shkencës, duke përfshirë edhe themeluesit e shumtë bashkëkohorë, kanë besuar në monoteizëm.
Aq më tepër, besimi materialist dhe ateist nuk ka qenë i kufizuar në asnjë mënyrë për periudhën e evolucionit dhe përparimit të shkencës. Prej kohës antike dhe gjatë tërë historisë, materialistët kanë qëndruar përballë frontit të bashkuar të besimtarëve.
Ditëve të sodit, kryesisht është forma vulgare e marksizmit, ajo nga e cila është e kthyer vëmendja e shkencës, duke e konsideruar atë si një vegël të mashtrimit. Me sa duket, ata që ishin dashur që ta planifikojnë rrugën e tyre në dritën e qartë të diturisë dhe duke i matur të gjitha çështjet përmes kuptimeve të thella logjike dhe hulumtuese, duke qenë të lirë plotësisht prej të gjithë fanatizmave dhe paragjykimeve të nxituar, pikërisht këta njerëz kanë rënë pre e ngecjes dhe imitimit të verbër. Ata kanë mohuar në mënyrë arrogante të gjitha vlerat që janë më të larta se intelekti dhe arsyeja, madje edhe mburren me mohimin e tyre injorant.


Deklarimi i tyre se e ardhmja e shkencës e ka përjashtuar nocionin e Zotit është një retorikë e pastër dhe nuk ka të bëjë fare me metodën logjike, sepse edhe mijëra eksperimente shkencore nuk mjaftojnë për të demonstruar se nuk ekziston qenia ose faktori jomaterial .
Materializmi është një besim metafizik, prandaj duhet të pranohet ose të hidhet poshtë, duke u bazuar në metodën filozofike. Pikërisht për këtë arsye, një pranim i materializmit nuk mund të bëhet bazë për mospranimin e metafizikës. Për ta interpretuar materializmin në këtë mënyrë, sipas analizës përfundimtare është shumë e pakuptimtë dhe do të ishte një nocion paragjykues duke përfshirë edhe shtrembërimin e të vërtetës, dhe së fundi, ta konsiderosh materializmin si shkencore, do të ishte tradhti ndaj shkencës.
Është e vërtetë se deri vonë njeriu ishte shumë i pavetëdijshëm për shkaqet dhe faktorët natyrorë që ndikojnë te fenomenet dhe se ai ishte shumë pak në dijeni në lidhje me zhvillimet dhe ngjarjet përreth tij. Por, besimi i tij nuk buron prej paditurisë, sepse po të kishte buruar, themelet e besimit në Zot do të ishin shembur pasi që të zbuloheshin faktet që kanë të bëjnë me njohjen e botës. Përkundrazi, ne e shohim në epokën e sotme se me zbulimin e një mori misteresh që kanë të bëjnë me krijimin, besimit në Zot u janë shtuar dimensionet.
Tani shkenca ndriçon sfera të kufizuara; botëkuptimi shkencor merret me vetëm një pjesë të caktuar të shkencës, jo të tërin. Shkenca nuk është e aftë që të demonstrojë aspektin dhe formën e tërë krijimit. Por, në të njëjtën kohë, pasi që forma shkencore e perceptimit është precize dhe specifike, besimi në Zotin pranon një natyrë më specifike dhe një lloj të ri të logjikës me përparimin e shkencës. Vetëdijesimi i njeriut lajmërohet përmes perceptimit të tij të shkakut dhe pasojës, dhe njëri që beson në shkakësinë themelore të fenomenit, assesi nuk mund të injorojë rolin e faktorit më themelor, e ajo është puna mbi dhe për të gjitha shkaqet.
*****
Deri në kohët e fundit, njeriu paramendonte se qenia e tij përbëhet vetëm prej formës simetrike dhe të rregulluar mirë. Ai nuk ishte i vetëdijshëm për kompleksin e mistereve të përmbajtura në krijimin e tij. Sot, ai ka zbuluar të vërtetat mahnitëse dhe me ndikim të gjerë në lidhje me brendësinë e qenies së tij të dobët, duke kuptuar se në trupin e tij ekzistojnë me miliona qeliza. Kjo ia mundësoi një ngritje të posaçme të vlerës së madhështisë së krijuesit që është i rëndësishëm për këtë mjeshtri, që nuk ishte e mundur në të kaluarën.
A është e logjikshme që të thuhet se besimi në Zotin është tipike për ata që nuk dinë asgjë për përbërjen dhe krijimin e njeriut, dhe se një shkencëtar që është i vetëdijshëm për ligjet e natyrës dhe faktorët që ndikojnë në rritjen dhe zhvillimin e njeriut, si dhe që e di se ligji dhe llogaritja e tij precize kryesojnë gjatë tërë etapave të ekzistencës së njeriut, është gati për të besuar se materia, i mangët nga të gjitha kuptimet dhe vetëdija, është burimi i ligjeve të mrekullueshme të natyrës?
A ndikojnë te shkencëtari zbulimet dhe njohuritë shkencore në arritjen e përfundimit se materia, e panjohur dhe jo e kuptuar sa duhet, të jetë krijuesi i tij dhe i të gjitha qenieve? Materializmi e vështron botën me një sy të mbyllur dhe, si rezultat i kësaj, nuk është në gjendje t’i përgjigjet shumë pyetjeve.
Gjithashtu, shkenca nuk ofron përgjigje në pyetjen se a mundet bota të ndahet në dy pjesë, materiale dhe jomateriale, ose të na tregojë se cili është synimi përfundimtar i botës. Këto pyetje nuk i takojnë sferës së shkencës; njohuria shkencore mund të na njoftojë me atë se cili është synimi, deri në një shkallë të caktuar, por nuk është në gjendje të na tregojë një drejtim në jetë ose të na inspirojë me rrugën që duhet ndjekur.
Atëherë, pikëpamja shkencore nuk mund të bëhet themeluese e ideologjisë njerëzore. Vlera e njohurisë shkencore është kryesisht praktike, në atë se ia mundëson njeriut që të dominojë mbi natyrën. Ajo që kërkohet që të jetë baza e besimit, është vlera ideale dhe teorike.
Përveç kësaj, shkenca është e bazuar në eksperimente dhe zbulime, dhe ligjet që kanë për bazë eksperimentet, janë të nënshtruara ndaj ndryshimit dhe jostabilitetit. Feja kërkon një bazament që është pjesë e përhershmes, që është imun ndaj ndërrimeve dhe është në gjendje që t'u përgjigjet pyetjeve sikurse që janë natyra dhe forma e botës, dhe si një tërësi me një metodë që meriton të besohet dhe që është permanente. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë mund të plotësohet nevoja e njeriut për një interpretim dhe analizë të mirëfilltë të ekzistencës.


Duke përparuar në drejtim të përkryerjes, njeriu kërkon baraspeshën shpirtërore dhe intelektuale; nëse i mungon qëllimi, ai do të devijojë në rrugën e gabuar dhe të rrezikohet me fatkeqësi. Njeriu i cili nuk e gjen qëllimin e tij në religjion, do të ndjek një qëllim të cilin do ta formojë vetë dhe nuk do të jetë asgjë tjetër, përpos një revolt kundër vullnetit të natyrës; i cili nuk ka të bëjë fare me krijimin ose me pjekurinë intelektuale.

Arsyet për mohim dhe pabesim

Librat e historinë së religjionit mundohen t'i përshkruajnë faktorët që e kanë tërhequr njeriun në religjion. Por, tentimet e tyre që i bëjnë janë të kota dhe të paafta për të zbuluar të vërtetën e çështjes. Duhet të fokusohet tendenca e brendshme e njeriut ndaj monoteizmit, ajo karakteristikë parësore që i takon llojit të njerëzve, që ia jep njeriut për të gjitha kontradiktat, mendimet dhe dëshirat e tija të brendshme – një vend të veçantë në krijim. Atëherë bëhet i mundur zbulimi i faktorëve që e çojnë njeriun në marrjen nëpër këmbë të vetë natyrës së tij përmes religjionit mallkues.
Lidhjet religjioze të njeriut janë degët e natyrës së tij, ndërsa materializmi është diçka që është në kundërshtim me natyrën. Në përputhje me strukturën e tij specifike, njeriu do të krijojë zotin e tij, nëse nuk e zbulon Zotin e vërtetë, dhe zotin që ai e zbulon mund të jetë i natyrës apo historisë së pashmangshme. Zoti i rremë e zë vendin e Zotit të vërtetë, për sa i përket gjithëpërfshirjes së autoritetit, efikasitetit të urdhrit dhe kapacitetit për ta udhëhequr njeriun në rrugën e caktuar dhe shtyrjen përpara të tij, pa u penguar nga dëshira e ndokujt.
Ky është burimi i tregtisë me zota të rremë, besnikërisë ndaj idhujve të rinj, që do ta flijojnë Zotin në mënyrë të vrazhdë historisë dhe do të këmbejnë margaritar për rruaza.
Mjerisht, shumë njerëz të goditur prej një poshtërimi të vetëimponuar, janë përkulur përpara idhujve që vetë i kanë formuar dhe hyjnizuar. Ata ia kanë kthyer shpinën krijuesit të pashoq dhe kanë pranuar me dëshirë turpërimin e përdhosur të adhurimit të keqorientuar.
Nëse e vështrojmë për së afërmi çështjen, do të shohim se paraqitja e materializmit në Evropë si një shkollë e mendimit, shkëputjet e lidhjeve të njerëzve nga parimi madhështor, burgosja e tyre në zinxhirët e materies, zgjedhja e shkencës në vend të religjionit, të gjitha këto janë shkaktuar nga vargu i faktorëve shoqërorë dhe historikë që u shfaqën në perëndim.
*****
Një prej faktorëve që shkaktoi një reaksion gjithëpërfshirës në Evropë dhe shkaktoi shfaqjen e propagandës së mendimit të lirë dhe kundërreligjioz, ishte presioni shpartallues i shfaqur nga ana e autoriteteve të kishës së të krishterëve gjatë fillimit të Renesancës ndaj mendimtarëve që ishin duke paraqitur idetë e reja shkencore.
Veç kësaj, sa i përket doktrinës specifike religjioze, kisha ishte mirënjohëse për disa parime shkencore të veçanta që kanë të bëjnë me njeriun dhe botën që është trashëguar prej filozofëve antikë të Greqisë së lashtë dhe që ishte vendosur në pozitën e njëjtë sikur besimi religjioz. Çfarëdo teorie që u shfaq për të kundërshtuar Biblën dhe këto parime trashëguese, ishte konsideruar si heretike dhe çdokush që i përkrahte këto teori, dënohej ashpër.
Kontradikta e hapur në mes shkencës dhe religjionit formoi armiqësi të dyanshme në të dy kampet. Intelektualët dhe shkencëtarët e panë se kisha e krishterë ishte duke skllavëruar inteligjencën dhe mendimin, parandalonte zhvillimin e lirë të idesë; përmes përkrahjes së tij ndaj sistemit të ngurosur të mendimeve dhe traditës kundërintelektuale, ishte duke krijuar një atmosferë mbytëse për njeriun e shekullit të ri. Në këtë mënyrë, shkencëtarët u tërhoqën prej religjionit dhe e zgjodhën izolimin e dhimbshëm.
Këto presione akumuluese përfundimisht udhëhoqën drejt reaksioneve të dhunshme që e gëlltitën tërë Evropën. Pasi që u dobësua fuqia dhe dominimi i kishës dhe gjendja shtypëse e tij përfundoi, mendimi perëndimor e riktheu lirinë e tij të humbur dhe reagoi fuqishëm kundër kufizimeve të imponuara ndaj tij.
Intelektualët i hoqën zinxhirët e ritualit antik prej qafave të tyre dhe u larguan nga religjioni. E tërë urrejtja dhe dhimbja që kishin ndier ndaj religjionit, u shndërrua në një valë të madhe të armiqësisë ndaj tij. Filloi një krizë e theksuar shpirtërore që arriti kulmin me ndarjen e shkencës nga religjioni. Një dëshirë e palogjikshme për hakmarrje ndaj religjionit udhëhoqi deri te mohimi i të vërtetës hyjnore dhe të ekzistimit të Zotit.
Është e vërtetë se disa doktrina të ndërlidhura me religjionin ishin të palogjikshme ose edhe të pabaza, duke mos pasur asnjë lidhje me njohurinë autentike religjioze. Por, për t’u hakmarrë ndaj kishës është një gjë, ndërsa të vjen në një paragjykim të nxituar dhe të gabuar në lidhje me religjionin, është diçka krejt tjetër. Është e qartë se hakmarrja, duke qenë e natyrës së pastër emocionale, nuk ka të bëjë aspak me përpikërinë shkencore.
Në këtë mënyrë, mungesa shpirtërore e njeriut arriti në një shkallë të barabartë me pasurinë e tij shkencore dhe teknologjike. Duke përparuar në industri, ai u zmbraps në etikë dhe në natyrën shpirtërore, deri në atë shkallë sa që ndienin mungesën e zotësisë morale në shfrytëzimin e drejtë të njohurisë së re të arritur.
Njohuria shkencore është indiferente ndaj vlerave; njëri nuk mund t’i përcaktojë detyrat e një qenieje njerëzore me përgjegjësi, duke u referuar në shkencë. Sado që ka përparuar shkenca, nuk mund të shoh asnjë hap përpara vetes. Dituria njerëzore nuk mund të arrijë deri te esenca e botës dhe ta kuptojë atë në tërësi, as nuk mund të profetizojë fatin e ardhshëm të njeriut.
Është vetëm pikëpamja botërore e monoteizmit ajo e cila nuk tenton që ta mbyllë njeriun në aspektin material të ekzistencës së tij. Përkundrazi, përmes simboleve dhe shenjave që i janë dhënë njeriut për ta udhëhequr veten në rrugën e tij, monoteizmi ia përcakton njeriut një prejardhje dhe një të ardhme madhështore. Njëherë kur ta vendosë veten në rrugën e monoteizmit, njeriu do të sigurojë një botëkuptim gjithëpërfshirës përbrenda kornizës në të cilën i gjen përgjigjet për pyetjet e tij themelore hulumtuese. Njëherë, pasi që ta arrijë këtë fazë të besimit gjithëpërfshirës dhe përmasave të shumta, jeta e njeriut pranon një vrull të freskët dhe vlerat janë fryte të botëkuptimit të realizuar. Lufta me kishën ishte një faktor i ndarjes së shkencës prej religjionit.
Edhe një grup tjetër hoqi dorë nga religjioni dhe gjeti strehë në materializëm, sepse koncepti i parashtruar nga ana e kishës ishte i papërshtatshëm dhe joadekuat, si dhe i mungonte vlera transcendente. Njerëzit inteligjent, këto nocione i kanë gjetur si të papranueshme dhe jobindëse. Kisha e prezantonte Zotin me terma materiale dhe njerëzore, në kuptimin që ishte e kundërt me dëshirën e njeriut për vlerat absolute dhe përpjekjet për të depërtuar dhe kapërcyer kornizat kufizuese.
Nuk ka dyshim se një e vërtetë e sigurt që është e vulosur në mendjen e një personi në një formë defekte të legjendës, do të reagojë në mënyrë negative posa të arrijë pjekurinë intelektuale.
Të ballafaquar me një përshkrim antropomorf të Zotit, që është formuar në teologjinë e krishterë, lartësimi i besimit përtej arsyes dhe këmbëngulja se besimi duhet t'i paraprijë mendimit, - njerëzit e shkolluar kuptuan se këta mendjengushtët mundohen ta burgosin urtësinë dhe shkencën në monopolin e mbajtur nga ana e teologjisë krishtere, dhe se këto kuptime nuk ishin në përputhje me kriteret racionale dhe metodat shkencore. Pasi që nuk kishin burime autentike prej të cilave kanë mundur të mësojnë mësimet e vërteta mbi Zotin, duke qenë të varur tërësisht nga institucionet e kishës dhe nga librat e tyre të korruptuar, dhe pasi që nuk kishin hyrje në sistemet superiore, të cilat do t’i kënaqnin nevojat e tyre materiale dhe shpirtërore dhe t’u ofrojë atyre një kornizë të përshtatshme për t’i bashkuar të gjitha elementet vitale të jetës, materiale dhe shpirtërore, emocionale dhe intelektuale, atëherë botëkuptimi materialist i lëshoi rrënjët e saja te ata, duke i udhëhequr në mohimin e të gjitha vlerave të jashtëzakonshme dhe mbinjerëzore.
Ata nuk ishin të vetëdijshëm se ndonëse gabimet e çojnë religjionin në humbje kur të ndiqet rruga  e  paditurisë,  në  anën  tjetër,  religjioni  i  vërtetë,  i  lirë  prej  të  gjitha  iluzioneve, paragjykimeve dhe shtrembërimeve mund ta çlirojë njeriun prej skllavërisë ndaj miteve dhe paragjykimeve, duke e mbajtur atë fortë në boshtin e besimit të drejtë, dhe ta pajisë me mirëkuptime korrekte të mësimit në lidhje me Zotin, të tilla që e kënaqin mendjen hulumtuese. Në  vend  të  kësaj,  intelektualët  perëndimorë  ishin  të  vetëdijshëm  vetëm  për  aspektet paragjykuese  të  religjionit  të  gabuar dhe  për atë se  si  dogmave  themelore  të  religjionit  i mungonin bazamentet logjike, kështu që ata nuk hezitonin në gjykimin e religjionit të tillë si të pabazë. Gjykimi i tyre ishte i bazuar në përvojën e tyre të dekurajuar që kishin me religjionin e tyre dhe për këtë arsye nuk do të kishte dështuar që të bëhet i nxituar, joreal, irracional dhe alogjik.
Kjo është e shprehur në këtë mënyrë, nga ana e dijetarëve të fiziologjisë dhe të biokimisë: “Fakti se disa dijetarë, në rrjedhën e tyre të hulumtimeve nuk kanë qenë të udhëhequr drejt kuptimit të ekzistimit të Zotit, ka shumë arsye. Këtu do t’i përmendim vetëm dy prej tyre. E para, rrethanat politike të krijuara nga despotizmi, bashkë me shoqërimin e kushteve sociale dhe administrative, kanë tentuar ta nxisin njeriun të mohojë ekzistimin e krijuesit. E dyta, vëmendja e njeriut ka qenë gjithmonë nën ndikimin e disa iluzioneve dhe fantazive, dhe ndonëse njeriu mund të mos ketë frikë nga vuajtjet trupore ose shpirtërore, ai ende nuk është i lirë tërësisht për të zgjedhur rrugën e drejtë.
Në familjet krishtere, shumica e fëmijëve, gjatë viteve të hershme të jetës së tyre, fitojnë besimin në lidhje me ekzistimin e Zotit ngjashëm me ekzistimin e njeriut, dhe ata i mësojnë se njeriu është krijuar sipas formës së Zotit. Kur fillojnë të hyjnë në sferën e shkencës dhe, fillojnë të mësojnë dhe të zbatojnë konceptet shkencore, ata nuk mund të koordinojnë konceptin e tyre të dobësuar dhe antropomorf të Zotit me provat logjike dhe metodat e shkencës. Kështu që, pas një kohe të caktuar, kur të humb e tërë shpresa në koordinimin e besimit dhe të shkencës, ata e braktisin tërësisht konceptin e Zotit dhe e përjashtojnë nga mendja e tyre.
Shkaku kryesor për këtë është se prova e logjikës dhe kategoritë e shkencës nuk i modifikojnë ndjenjat dhe besimet e tyre, por në vend të saj kjo u shkakton atyre paraqitjen e ndjenjës së besimit të gabuar në Zot. Nën ndikimin e kësaj ndjenje, të kombinuar me faktorët e tjerë psikologjikë, ata janë të tmerruar në pamjaftueshmërinë e konceptit të tyre dhe heqin dorë nga të gjitha orvatjet për njohurinë e Zotit”(20)
Kështu që, shkencëtarët u munduan, duke parashtruar të gjitha llojet e ligjeve dhe formulave, për të mos lënë vend për Zotin dhe religjionin në zgjedhjen e pyetjeve që e prekin ekzistencën dhe krijimin. Ata u munduan që ta ndajnë shpresën e njeriut prej religjionit dhe ta shkarkojnë Zotin prej ushtrimit të rolit të tij në funksionimin e botës dhe të renditjes së natyrës.
Sa herë që vijnë deri te qorrsokaku, ata mundohen ta zgjedhin problemin përmes hipotezave ose ta vonojnë zgjedhjen e tij definitive derisa të zënë vend hulumtimet më gjithëpërfshirëse. Ata paramendojnë, se në këtë mënyrë janë duke u shmangur nga dorëzimi ndaj formulave joshkencore dhe paragjykimeve. Kështu që, edhe pse ia dolën që të ikin nga rreziku i përcaktimit si politeistë, ata me plot keqardhje u armatosën me pafe dhe ateizëm.
*****
Megjithëse, besimi në Zotin dhe në parimin e zanafillës, është diçka që ekziston te njeriu prej lindjes, nuk mund të krahasohet me domosdoshmëritë materiale për jetë, të cilat njeriu mundohet t’i sigurojë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme. Dallohet shumë prej jetës materiale, dhe duke qenë një nevojë e brendshme, i takon një kategorie krejtësisht të veçantë.
Aq më tepër, është më lehtë që të mohohet një qenie e padukshme sesa të konfirmohet, për shkak të pamundësisë sonë të përshkrimit të tij në mënyrë adekuate. Njerëzve që u mungon kapaciteti mendor, e zgjedhin rrugën e lehtë dhe të padhembshme të mohimit, në vend të ndërmarrjes së përpjekjes mendore. Veç kësaj, shtegu i mohimit nuk përfshin ndonjë dëm të dukshëm. Duke ia kthyer shpinën Zotit, njerëzit sigurojnë një qëndrim të kokëfortësisë dhe armiqësisë ndaj religjionit, dhe që është e kalbur përbrenda me fanatizëm. Efektet e thella të një qëndrimi të tillë mund të shihen lehtë në argumentet djallëzore të atyre që i kanë kthyer shpinën religjionit.
Gjithashtu, është më lehtë që të mohohet një qenie e padukshme, sepse konfirmimi i saj nënkupton obligime të shumta për njeriun; ata që dëshirojnë t’i shkundin obligimet, thjesht e mohojnë ekzistimin e një parimi zanafillës.
Kurani thotë: “A dëshiron njeriu t’i shpenzojë të gjitha ditët e mbetura të jetës së tij, në mungesë të besimit dhe dëshirave të kota? Sepse, ai pyet në mënyrë mohuese ‘Kur do të ndodhë dita e ringjalljes dhe e llogaritjes?’, thuaj ‘Atë ditë kur sytë e njerëzimit do të jenë të verbër nga tmerri dhe frika” (Kijame, 5-7)
*****


Mësimet e asketëve profesionalë injorantë dhe alogjikë, gjithashtu mund të shikohen si një faktor që i nxit grupet e caktuara të njerëzve kah drejtimi i materializmit.
Instinktet që lajmërohen bashkë me jetën natyrale të njeriut, që janë të gërshetuara me ekzistencën e saj, jo vetëm që nuk janë të kota dhe të paqëllimta, por ato janë edhe forca përcaktuese dhe formuese të fatit, faktorit të zhvillimit dhe të lëvizjes, që e drejtojnë njeriun përpara qëllimit që e ka marrë parasysh gjatë krijimit të tij. Është e vërtetë se njeriu nuk duhet të jetë si skllavi i verbëruar nga instinktet e tija, si një i burgosur, e tërë qenia dhe lëvizjet e të cilit janë nën kontrollin e rojtarit të burgut. Por, gjithashtu ai duhet të mos luftojë me realitetin e vetë qenies dhe të kërkojë bllokimin e të gjitha aktiviteteve dhe lëvizjeve në pjesën e instinktit të tij. Në fakt, ekzistenca frytdhënëse për njeriun është e varur nga prania aktive e instinkteve të tija në jetën e tij, i shpërndarë me një baraspeshë të përshtatshme; shtypja e instinkteve të shpie drejt komplekseve dhe shkatërrimit të personalitetit.
Pikëpamja që mbizotëronte në fenë krishtere gjatë kohës së mesjetës, ishte e bazuar në një orientim të veçantë për të ardhmen që e detyronte zhvlerësimin e botës materiale. Tashti, cila do të jetë konsekuenca nëse njëri mohon vlefshmërinë e të gjitha forcave të instinktit, në emër të Zotit dhe të religjionit, madje edhe nëse mundohet t’i asgjësojë ato; nëse njëri e shenjtëron celibatin (beqarinë) dhe murgërinë dhe e dënon si të papastër martesën dhe lindjen, që është i tërë aktiviteti që siguron vazhdimin e ekzistencës së llojit; dhe, nëse njëri e konsideron varfërinë dhe humbjen si garanci për lumturi, atëherë, a do të mund të presim prej religjionit të tillë të luajë një rol aktiv dhe kreativ?
Roli dhe misioni i vërtetë i religjionit është të përpunojë, të udhëheqë dhe të kontrollojë instinktet; t’i caktojë kufijtë e sferës së aktivitetit të tyre; dhe të pastrojë prej çoroditjes dhe teprimit. Nuk ka të bëjë me asgjësimin dhe shfuqizimin e tyre. Përmes kontrollimit të instinkteve dhe përpjekjes për ta liruar vetveten prej kurthit, me të cilën e prezantojnë, njeriu krijon një fat të qëllimshëm për vetveten. Nëse dështon ta bëjë këtë, përplasjet e instinkteve brenda tij do të jenë aq të mëdha, sa që ai nuk do të mund të bëhet aq lehtë pronar i vetë qenies së tij. Prandaj, ai ka nevojë për një sistem gjithëpërfshirës të edukimit moral.
Në njërën anë, njeriu është subjekt i ndikimit të impulsit religjioz; kjo e zbut atë përbrenda dhe e bashkon gjithë energjinë e shpërndarë në mbërthimin e fuqisë së tij, duke e drejtuar kah përvetësimi i virtyteve dhe përfitimeve. Në anën tjetër, ai është subjekt i ndikimit të instinkteve të tij.
Në çdo shoqëri ku njerëzve u thuhet se në emër të Zotit dhe religjionit, rruga për në lumturi është në kthimin e shpinës ndaj dhuntive të kësaj bote, në mënyrë automatike hapet një rrugë për zhvillimin e materializmit dhe të përqendrimit ndaj vlerave materiale, ashtu që konceptet ngatërruese të religjionit, bashkë me të gjitha ndërlikimet e saj me ndikim të gjerë, zhduken prej skenës.
Por, kjo nuk paraqet logjikën e vërtetë të religjionit. Religjioni i vërtetë drejton vëmendjen e njeriut kah vlerat autentike shpirtërore, duke i bazuar ato në besimin ndaj krijuesit dhe duke i prezantuar njeriut mësimet gjithëpërfshirëse dhe parimet për jetesë. Ato ia zgjerojnë fushën e vizionit të tij deri në kufijtë e sferës qiellore, duke e çliruar atë prej skllavërisë së vetëadhurimit dhe materializmit, dhe njëkohësisht duke ia lejuar t’i shijojë kënaqësitë materiale të kësaj bote deri në një nivel të caktuar.
*****
Disa njerëz mendojnë se ndalimi i shijimit të disa kënaqësive të lejuara nga ana e religjionit, do t’i garantojë atyre lumturinë. Ata mendojnë se religjioni është duke luftuar me këmbëngulësi kundër të gjitha kënaqësive dhe nuk është në gjendje për të bërë kompromis me kënaqësitë e kësaj bote; dhe sikur Zoti po i detyron ata që të zgjedhin në mes të lumturisë së kësaj bote dhe të ardhmes.
Ky qëndrim për religjionin është i çorientuar plotësisht dhe joreal. Nëse religjioni përpiqet të luajë ndonjë rol në përpjekjet e njeriut dhe në zgjedhjen e tij të drejtimit, kjo është për arsye të përmbushjes së pafrenueshme të dëshirave, dorëzimit të pakushtëzuar ndaj instinkteve dhe apetiteve, dhe nënshtrimit ndaj urdhrave të egos, duke e errësuar jetën e njeriut dhe duke shndërruar  atë  në  formën  e  një  skllavi  të  pandërgjegjshëm.  

Përkundër  natyrës  së  pastër esenciale, ai bie prej postit të tij të që i takon dhe e humb rrugën e vërtetë. Sikur, përmbushja e dëshirave instiktive dhe e pasioneve, të mos kishte qenë një shkak i mjerimit të përjetshëm dhe i degradimit të dhimbshëm, nuk do të ishte e ndaluar një gjë e tillë.
Janë këto konsiderata, që na bëjnë të mundshme të kuptojmë se pse religjioni i ka ndaluar disa gjëra të posaçme dhe si pajtohet lumturia e kësaj bote me lumturinë e botës së ardhshme.
Konsiderata të ngjashme zbatohen për imponimet ndaj njeriut në lidhje me detyrat e ndryshme. Përpjekja për t’i kryer veprat obliguese të adhurimit, në mënyrë të sinqertë dhe pa dyfytyrësi, sjell një ndërrim të brendshëm te njeriu; qëllimi i këtyre veprave nuk është pakësimi i lumturisë botërore të njeriut.
Adhurimi është sikur një shtrëngatë në lagunën e qetë të zemrës, duke ia transformuar natyrën e brendshme të njeriut dhe kriteret e tij të gjykimit. Është një gur themel në të cilën qëndron fort mbështetja e religjionit, një edukatë praktike dhe frytdhënëse që depërton në thellësitë e shpirtit. Shpata e tij e mprehtë e ndan shkulin e kalbësisë dhe të ultësisë nga njeriu, duke ia mundësuar që të fluturojë në një mbretëri të pastër, të gjerë dhe të pafund. Thënë shkurt, ia mundëson njeriut që të arrijë pjekurinë e vërtetë.
Jo vetëm që aty nuk ka kontradikta në mes të shqetësimeve jetësore dhe atyre shpirtërore, por shqetësimet shpirtërore janë në favor të një jete më të lumtur të kësaj bote.
Mund të ndodhë që mësimet jo bindëse dhe alogjike të fesë krishtere kanë ndikuar te prirjet antireligjioze të disa njerëzve, si për shembull te Bertrand Ruselli. Ai besonte në mënyrë të prerë, se besimi në Zotin të shpie në palumturi, sikur që mund të vërejmë nga këto fjalët e tija: “Mësimet e kishës kanë bërë që njeriu të zgjedhë njërin prej dy mjerimeve dhe humbjeve: ose mjerimin në këtë botë dhe ndalesa nga kënaqësitë e saj, ose mjerimi në botën e ardhshme dhe ndalesa nga kënaqësitë e parajsës. Sepse, kisha duhet medoemos ta durojë njërin prej këtyre dy formave të mjerimeve. Njëri, duhet t'i nënshtrohet mjerimit të kësaj bote dhe të vuajë prej ndalesave dhe izolimeve, në mënyrë që të shijojë kënaqësitë e botës së ardhshme, ose nëse ndonjëri dëshiron t’i shijojë kënaqësitë e kësaj bote, ai duhet të pranojë faktin se ai do të jetë i ndaluar prej shijimit të kënaqësive të botës së ardhshme.”
Përhapja e mendimeve të tilla, që paraqesin një padituri të madhe dhe të thellë të pikëpamjes religjioze, mund ta përcaktojë fatin e religjionit ekzistues në shoqërinë e caktuar. Efekti i tyre në besimin njerëzor është shumë i thellë që të mund të matet në mënyrë adekuate me një shikim shumë të shpejtë dhe sipërfaqësor. Ky lloj i mendimit ka shkaktuar që vëmendja e njeriut të drejtohet ekskluzivisht në sferën materiale, me apo pa dashje. Përqendrimi i vëmendjes që rezulton me kënaqësi ka shkaktuar dobësimin e çështjeve shpirtërore dhe morale.
Religjioni nuk e dënon njeriun që të durojë njërin prej dy formave të mjerimit. Është plotësisht i mundshëm kombinimi i lumturisë së kësaj bote me atë të ardhshmen. Pse Zoti, thesari i të Cilit është i plotë me mëshirë dhe mirësia e të cilit është e pashtershme, të mos e dëshirojë për robërit e tij lumturinë e plotë që e përfshin këtë dhe botën tjetër? Kjo është saktësisht ajo që dëshiron Ai.
*****
Një faktor tjetër që ka ndikuar në përhapjen e ideve materialiste ka qenë përmbushja e pasioneve dhe zhytja në pellgun e epsheve. Çdo perceptim mendor dhe ide formon bazën e ndonjë veprimi të jashtëm; shtegu i njeriut për veprime e merr formën nën ndikimin e besimit të tij. Anasjelltas, veprimet dhe parimet morale të njerëzve i sjellin ndryshime cilësore prirjeve mendore dhe mënyrës së të menduarit.
Njeriu që i adhuron epshet e tij, gradualisht do të humbasë të gjitha idetë e lartësuara në lidhje me Zotin. Njëherë, pasi që njeriu e zgjedh një bosht për ekzistencë, e që ky bosht nuk është Zoti, dhe të paramendojë se çka do që ekzistojë në këtë botë ka qenë thjesht e përllogaritur brenda saj, si dhe i shkarkuar prej çfarëdo qëllimi, ashtu që ideja për ndihmë gjatë tërë jetës bëhet e pakuptimtë, ai fillon ta kushtojë tërë energjinë e tij mendore në shtimin deri në maksimum të kënaqësive. Kjo zhytje poshtëruese në planin e ulët të ekzistencës i vyshk rrënjët e të gjitha aspiratave për rritje dhe zhvillim.
Përkundrazi, ideja e besimit në Zot është sikur një farë që ka nevojë për tokë të përshtatshme për t’u zhvilluar. Mund të lulëzojë vetëm në mjedisin e pastër, në mjedisin ku njeriu mundet shumë lehtë dhe shumë shpejtë të arrijë shkallën e përkryerjes që është privilegji i tij i veçantë, duke i falënderuar kornizës në të cilën janë hedhur parimet e jetës së tij. Besimi në Zotin nuk mund të lulëzojë në ndonjë mjedis të papërshtatshëm ku çoroditja është e shfrenuar.
Pra, një prej pengesave për njohjen e Zotit dhe arsyeve për mohimin e kësaj ekzistence nga ana e njeriut, përkundër të gjitha shenjave të qarta dhe dëshmive bindëse që janë në dispozicion, është dorëzimi ndaj mëkateve dhe kënaqësive të epsheve. Imam Xhafer Sadiku (a.s.) iu përgjigj pyetjes Mufadalit, e cila përgjigje është e regjistruar në librin Risalah-ji Ahlija: “Betohem me shpirtin tim se, Zoti e ka bërë të njohur Veten edhe për të paditurit dhe në këtë nuk ka dështuar aspak, sepse ata shohin dëshmi të qarta dhe indikacione bindëse të Krijuesit në krijimin e Tij dhe shohin fenomene mahnitëse në mbretërinë e qiejve dhe në tokë që drejtojnë kah Krijuesi”.
“ Të paditur janë ata që e kanë hapur portën e mëkateve para veti dhe që kanë pasuar rrugën e kënaqjes së epshit dhe pasioneve. Dëshirat e shpirtrave të tyre kanë dominuar mbi zemrat e tyre, dhe për shkak të tiranizimit të vetvetes, shejtani ka arritur që të dominojë mbi ta. Zoti i ka vulosur zemrat e tyre mëkatare.”(20a)
Gjithashtu, dëshira për rehati, zënka, diskutime dhe logjika e dobët e disa besimtarëve të padijshëm, janë disa nga faktorët që e nxisin njeriun drejt materializmit.
Kaosi dhe konfuzioni i jetës, begatia e prodhimit masiv të të mirave, bollëku dhe fuqia, aspektet verbuese dhe të marrosura të jetës moderne, përhapja e shpejtë e mënyrave për kënaqësi dhe shijime, të gjitha këto e hutojnë tërësisht njeriun lakmitar. Ata mundohen që ta largojnë veten prej sferës së çështjeve religjioze dhe refuzojnë të pranojnë autoritetin e çfarëdo fuqie superiore, sepse jo vetëm që kjo nuk do t’u sjellë atyre ndonjë përfitimin material, por gjithashtu do të frenojë stuhinë e dëshirave dhe të pasioneve të tyre.
Në një ambient ku njerëzit janë të zhytur në mëkate, dëfrime dhe çoroditje, dhe refuzojnë të pranojnë çfarëdo kufizimi për drejtimin e veprave të tyre, religjioni mund të ekzistojë vetëm në emër.
Njerëzit materialistë dhe ata që mendojnë vetëm për kënaqësitë e tyre, nuk mund të bëhen kërkuesit dhe adhuruesit e Zotit. Kur njëri prej dy parimeve – besimi dhe të kërkuarit me dëshirë të Zotit, mbizotëron hapësirën mendore të një individi, të tjerët duhet ta lëshojnë të njëjtën. Njëherë, kur të mbizotërojë adhurimi në mendjen e njeriut, do t’i dëbojë të gjitha tendencat materialiste, duke i shkëputur zinxhirët e fortë të dëshirave të ulëta, dhe duke i inspiruar përpjekjet e vazhdueshme të njeriut për t’u lartësuar në drejtim të qëllimit të tij. Në këtë mënyrë, paraqitet modeli i lirisë së plotë të njeriut prej skllavërisë ndaj natyrës.
Sa më shumë i ngritur dhe më i lartë është synimi që ia cakton vetes njeriu, aq më e thekshme është prirja drejt saj, dhe përpjekja që i nevojitet për arritjen e saj është aq më e madhe dhe me zgjatje më të madhe. Pra, nëse e zgjedhim Zotin për synim, atëherë ne kemi zgjedhur një synim që ngrihet pafundësisht, dhe rruga që çon deri në arritjen e synimit do të jetë ngjashëm, e pafundme; ndonëse, në të njëjtën kohë, e pastër dhe e drejtë. Është një synim që do t’u japë përgjigje shumë problemeve dhe pyetjeve, dhe pasi që do të na detyrojë ta mohojmë tiraninë dhe egon, do të na dhurojë lirinë absolute.
Nëse e pranojmë Zotin si synim tonin, liria do të harmonizohet me rritjen dhe zhvillimin tonë. Orvatjet tona për zhvillim dhe progres do të fitojnë në përmbajtje dhe në kuptim, duke i falënderuar impulsit hyjnor dhe dëshirës për jetë të amshueshme. Thënë shkurt, dëshira për zhvillim dhe përparim, e rregulluar njëherë përmes adhurimit të Zotit, as nuk vjen në kundërshtim me lirinë e njeriut, as nuk rezulton me skllavërinë e tij.
Ne mund të deklarojmë se e kemi arritur lirinë vetëm atëherë kur jemi në hap në përparimin e përgjithshëm të botës drejt përkryerjes, dhe kjo do të arrihet vetëm atëherë kur të merren parasysh përfitimet në mënyrë të vetëdijshme dhe të kujdesshme. Liria nuk është një veprim që shfaq bindje ndaj natyrës ose ndaj pashmangshmërisë historike, sepse kur ta injorojë njeriu mirëqenien e vet për ta ndjekur diktatin e natyrës, atëherë kjo nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse një skllavëri ose dëgjueshmëria e verbër.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i nëntë
Si e paraqet Kurani Zotin

Kur dëshirojmë të vlerësojmë personalitetin shkencor dhe diturinë e një dijetari, ne do të hulumtojmë dhe do ta analizojmë në tërësi veprën e tij. Ngjashëm, për ta matur talentin, kreativitetin dhe aftësinë e një artisti për t’i zbuluar shëmbëlltyrat origjinale, ne do ta bëjmë studimin e veprimtarisë së tij artistike.
Në të njëjtën mënyrë, ne mund t’i perceptojmë atributet dhe karakteristikat e esencës së pastër të Krijuesit përmes kualiteteve dhe rregullave që i përshkojnë të gjitha fenomenet, bashkë me hollësitë dhe precizitetin e tyre.
Në këtë mënyrë, brenda kufijve të caktuar të kapacitetit tonë për të kuptuar dhe për të perceptuar, ne mund të njoftohemi me diturinë, urtësinë, jetën dhe fuqinë e Zotit. Sikur të ishte në pyetje përfshirja e tërësishme e Zotit, atëherë duhet të pranojmë se mundësia e njeriut për një njohje të tillë nuk do të arrijë aq larg. Karakteristikat e Zotit nuk mund të vendosen brenda kufijve të dhënë, dhe çfarëdo krahasimi ose ngjashmëria që i ofrojmë, do të jetë e gabuar; sepse çka do që është e dukshme për shkencën dhe mendjen, në sferën natyrore është vepër e Zotit dhe produkt i vullnetit dhe urdhrit të Tij, ndërsa esenca e Tij nuk është pjesë e natyrës dhe nuk i takon kategorisë së qenieve të krijuara. Prandaj, esenca e qenies hyjnore nuk mund të kuptohet nga njeriu përmes krahasimit dhe analogjisë.
Thënë shkurt, Ai është një qenie për të cilën nuk ekziston asnjë masë apo kriter për njohjen e esencës së Tij dhe për caktimin e fuqisë, autoritetit dhe njohurisë së Tij, nuk kemi në dispozicion shifra ose të dhëna statistikore.
Atëherë, a është njeriu aq i mjerë dhe i pafuqishëm për të perceptuar diçka nga esenca dhe atributet e realitetit aq të lartësuar? Pranimi i pafuqisë dhe i pamundësisë sonë për të arritur njohurinë komplete, të thellë dhe gjithëpërfshirëse për Zotin, nuk do të thotë se ne jemi të privuar prej çfarëdo forme të njohurisë, sado qoftë relative. Modeli i renditur mirë i universit na deklaron me zë të lartë për atributet e Tija, dhe ne mund të nxjerrim përfundim për fuqinë dhe kreativitetin e pafundmë të Zotit prej bukurisë dhe vlerës së natyrës. Për ne, fenomenet janë treguesit e esencës së Tij unike.
Soditja për vullnetin, vetëdijen, njohurinë dhe harmoninë e pandarë në renditjen e qenieve dhe të gjitha fenomeneve të ndryshme të jetës, na bëjnë të mundshme që të kuptojmë se të gjitha këto kualitete së bashku me të gjitha elementet e tjera, na flasin se qëllimi, drejtimi dhe synimi burojnë medoemos prej vullnetit të Zotit, i Cili Vetë zotëron këto atribute, para se të reflektohen në pasqyrën e krijimit.
Ajo që na bën ta njohin Zotin dhe të komunikojnë me qenien e Tij, është fuqia mahnitëse e mendjes, që e ka zanafillën prej burimit të paraamshueshmes, që ka shkëlqyer mbi materie dhe ia ka dhuruar aftësinë e kërkimit të njohurisë dhe të përparimit drejt së vërtetës. Përmes kësaj dhurate madhështore hyjnore është manifestuar dituria e Zotit.
*****
Islami e shqyrton njohurinë për Zotin në një mënyrë të qartë dhe të re. Kurani, burimi themelor për studimin e pikëpamjes Islame, zbaton metodën e mohimit dhe të pohimit në lidhje më këtë pyetje.

Së pari, e mohon ekzistimin e zotëve të rremë përmes provave dhe të shenjave bindëse, sepse në qasjen e doktrinës transcendente të njësisë është e domosdoshme së pari të mohohen të gjitha format pseudohyjnore dhe adhurimit të të tjerëve përveç Zotit. Kjo është hapi i parë i rëndësishëm në shtegun drejt njësisë.
Kurani thotë: “A kanë hequr dorë politeistët injorantë prej Zotit të vërtetë dhe në vend të tij kanë zgjedhur zotat e rremë dhe të pafuqishëm? Thuaju atyre: ‘Paraqitni provat tuaja!’, kjo thirrja ime drejt njësisë është thënia ime dhe e atyre të diturve prej shoqërisë, po ashtu edhe i të gjithë të dërguarve dhe të diturve para meje. Por, politeistët nuk kanë njohuri për të vërtetën dhe vazhdimisht e mënjanojnë veten prej tij”. (Enbija, 24).
“Thuaj, O i Dërguar ‘Ju i adhuroni të tjerët përpos Zotit, të cilët nuk kanë fuqi për të ndihmuar ose për të lënduar. Është Zoti, që është i gjithëdëgjueshmi dhe që e di gjendjen e çdo krijese” (Maide, 79).
Njëri që i ka ndërprerë lidhjet me unitetin hyjnor, harron pozitën e tij të vërtetë në lidhje me botën dhe qenien, dhe bëhet i huaj prej saj. Sepse, forma përfundimtare e vetizolimit është ndërprerja e të gjitha lidhjeve me vetë natyrën esenciale të tij. Anasjelltas, njëherë kur të tjetërsohet njeriu prej esencës së tij, nën ndikimin e faktorëve të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, ai do të shkëputet edhe prej Zotit të tij dhe të bëhet skllav i çdonjërit përveç Zotit, që ia zënë vendin e të gjitha mendimeve logjike. Kjo paraqet një rikthim te adhurimi i fenomeneve, sepse adhurimi i një idhulli dhe akordimi i përparësisë ndaj materies janë dy forma të prapambetjes që e grabisin njeriun prej aftësive të tij ekzistuese natyrore për zhvillim.
Monoteizmi është forca e vetme që ia mundëson njeriut rikthimin e kreativitetit të vlerave njerëzore. Duke rikthyer postin e tij të vërtetë, ai hyn në një gjendje të harmonisë me vetë natyrën e tij dhe natyrën përfundimtare të të gjitha qenieve, duke arritur në këtë mënyrë formën më të përkryer të ekzistencës së shpalosur për të.
Gjatë historisë, të gjitha thirrjet dhe lëvizjet kanë filluar me shpalljen e njësisë hyjnore dhe sundimit ekskluziv të Zotit. Asnjë koncept nuk i është paraqitur njeriut që është më produktive për krijimin e ideve dhe që është më relevante ndaj dimensioneve të ndryshme të ekzistencës njerëzore, ose një frenë më efektive të prapësisë njerëzore, sesa që është koncepti i njësisë hyjnore.
Duke i përdorur provat e qarta, Kurani i tregon njeriut mënyrën e arritjes së diturisë për esencën hyjnore, si në vijim: “A u shfaq njeriu prej joqenies përmes vetvetes? A e krijoi vetveten? A i kanë krijuar njerëzit qiejt dhe tokën? Sigurisht që ata nuk e njohin Zotin” (Tur, 35-36)
Kurani ia lë mendjes së njeriut dhe mendimit praktik që të kuptojë falsitetin e këtyre dy hipotezave, se njeriu ka ardhur në ekzistencë vetvetiu ose ai vetë ishte krijuesi i tij, duke i testuar dhe analizuar ato në laboratorin e mendjes së tij. Duke menduar për shenjat dhe dëshmitë e Zotit, ai do të zbulojë se me një siguri të qartë dhe absolute burimin e vërtetë të të gjitha qenieve dhe të kuptojë se asnjë vlerë nuk mund të parashtrohet për ndonjë model të universit, përveç nëse mbrapa saj nuk punon një mendje e organizuar dhe e aftë.
Në ajetet tjera, vëmendja e njeriut i është kushtuar mënyrës së krijimit të tij dhe shfaqjes graduale prej joqenies. Në këtë mënyrë ai do të kuptojë se krijimi i tij i shquar, me të gjitha mrekullitë që i përmban, është një shenjë e vullnetit të pafundmë hyjnor, rrezet depërtuese të të cilit arrijnë deri te të gjitha qeniet.
Kurani thotë:“Ne e krijuam njeriun prej esencës së baltës, pastaj Ne e vendosëm atë në një vend të sigurt në formën e një sperme. Pastaj e shndërruam spermën në një gjak të mpiksur, dhe pastaj në një copë të mishit të paformuar. Pastaj e shndërruam në eshtra dhe i mbuluam eshtrat me mish. Pastaj e lindim si një krijesë të re. I lartë është All-llahu, më i miri Krijues!” (Muminun, 12-14)
Kur fetusi është i gatshëm ta pranojë formën dhe pamjen, të gjitha qelizat e syrit, veshit, trurit dhe organet e tjera, fillojnë të funksionojnë aktivitetin e tyre të pandërprerë. Kjo është e vërteta kah e cila Kurani drejton vëmendjen e njeriut. Pastaj, ia parashtron njeriut pyetjen, athua të gjitha këto ndërrime të mrekullueshme janë në përputhje me hipotezën se nuk ka Zot?
A nuk është i rrallë rasti që fenomenet e tilla dëshmojnë dhe demonstrojnë, me theks të veçantë nevojën për një plan dizajn, dorë udhëzuese të inspiruar nga një vullnet i vetëdijshëm? A është e mundshme që qelizat e trupit duhet të mësojnë funksionin e tyre, të ndjekin qëllimin e tyre në mënyrë precize dhe të rregullt dhe të kristalizojnë aq mrekullueshëm në botën e qenieve, pa qenë një qenie e vetëdijshme dhe e fuqishme që i mëson ata?
Kurani përgjigjet në këtë mënyrë:“Ai është, i Cili krijon dhe jetëson (tërësinë e pjesëve), i Cili ndan (pjesët që i takojnë çdo organi), dhe i Cili jep forma (aspekteve të ndryshme) (Hashr, 24) Kurani përshkruan çdo fenomen ndijor që njeriu sheh rreth vetes sikur diçka që thërret për të menduarit dhe nxjerrje të konkluzioneve:“Zoti yt është i vetmi Zot. Nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Atij, Gjithëmëshirshmit dhe Mëshirëplotë. Në krijimin e qiejve dhe të Tokës, në ndërrimin e natës dhe ditës, në anijet që lundrojnë nëpër dete për të siguruar furnizimin, në ujin që dërgohet nga qielli në tokë për të ngjallur tokën pas vdekjes së tij, në llojet e ndryshme të shtazëve të shpërndarë mbi tërë sipërfaqen e tokës, në qarkullimin e erës, në retë që janë të nënshtruara ndaj urdhrit të Zotit dhe që qëndrojnë në mes të tokës dhe qiellit, në të gjitha këto ka shenja për njerëzit që e përdorin mendjen e tyre” (Bekare, 163-164).“Thuaj njeriut që të shikojnë me vëmendje dhe të vërejë se çka përmbajnë qiejt dhe Toka” (Junus, 101).
Gjithashtu, Kurani përmend studimin e historisë njerëzore dhe të gjitha ndryshimet që i kanë kaluar popujt e mëhershëm, si një burim të posaçëm të diturisë. I bën thirrje njeriut që të ketë kujdes gjatë hulumtimit të së vërtetës, ndaj fitoreve dhe humbjeve, lavdive dhe poshtërimeve, fatit dhe fatkeqësisë, njerëzve të ndryshëm antikë, dhe në këtë mënyrë duke mësuar nga ligjet e sakta dhe të përpikta të historisë, ai do të jetë në gjendje që të përfitojë për veten dhe për shoqërinë e tij, duke e rreshtuar historinë e shekullit të tij me ato ligje.
Në lidhje me këtë Kurani deklaron:“Edhe para kohës suaj, disa ligje dhe norma ishin në fuqi, prandaj, udhëtoni dhe hulumtoni gjurmët historike që i kanë lënë njerëzit e së kaluarës, për të parë se cili ishte fati i atyre që e kanë mohuar të vërtetën e shpalljes dhe premtimeve të Zotit” (Ali Imran, 137).“Sa të fuqishëm kanë qenë ata, të cilët ne i shkatërruam në qytetet e tyre, në llogari të shtypjeve dhe keqtrajtimeve të tyre, dhe ne i bëmë të tjerët që të jenë trashëgimtarët e tyre” (Enbija,11)
Gjithashtu, Kurani e pranon edhe botën e brendshme të njeriut, që është e shprehur përmes shprehjes “enfus” (shpirt), si burim i të menduarit frytdhënës dhe zbulimit të së vërtetës. Rëndësinë e tij e vë në pah si në vijim:“Ne i shfaqim shenjat dhe dëshmitë tona në horizonte, në shpirtrat dhe në qenien e brendshme të robërve Tanë, ashtu që t’u bëhet e qartë se Zoti është e Vërteta” (Fusilet, 53.)“Në sipërfaqen e tokës janë shenjat për zotëruesit e bindjes, dhe në vetveten tuaj; a nuk po vëreni?” (Dharijat, 20-21)
Me fjalë tjera, është një burim i pasur i njohurisë në bukurinë dhe simetrinë e trupit njerëzor, me të gjitha organet dhe aftësitë e tij, në aksionet dhe reaksionet, në mekanizmin e tij preciz dhe delikat, në instinktet dhe energjitë e tija të larmishme, me perceptimet e tija, ndjenjat dhe emocionet, njerëzore dhe shtazore, dhe posaçërisht në aftësinë e tij mahnitëse të mendimit dhe të vetëdijesimit me të cilat është besuar njeriu dhe kapacitetin që ende është vështirë të kuptohet, sepse njeriu ka ndërmarrë vetëm disa hapa në studimin e këtyre fuqive të padukshme dhe marrëdhëniet e tyre me trupin e tij material.
Kurani deklaron se është i mjaftueshëm pasqyrimi dhe ekzaminimi i vetvetes, për t’u udhëzuar kah burimi i amshueshëm dhe i pafundmë; që është i lirë prej të gjitha nevojave, që ka dituri të pakufishme, shkathtësi dhe fuqi, dhe pasqyrimi i dobët i të cilit është manifestuar në qenien tënde. Atëherë do të kuptosh se është një realitet i pakufizuar që i ka bashkuar në një vend në mënyrë aq të frytshme një përbërje të elementeve dhe e ka sjellë të njëjtën në planin e ekzistencës.
Duke u dhënë ekzistencën shenjave të gjalla dhe dëshmive bindëse, duke e vënë në dispozicion tënd dhe brenda qenies tënde për të kërkuar njohjen e Zotit, nuk do të pranohet kurrfarë arsyetimi nga ana jote për largim nga udha e drejtë dhe për mohim.
Gjithashtu, Kurani zbaton metodën e mohimit dhe të pohimit në lidhje me çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me atributet e Zotit. Në këtë mënyrë, i përshkruan atributet që i zotëron esenca e Krijuesit si “atributet pohuese”. Përveç njohurisë, fuqisë dhe vullnetit të Tij, qëndron fakti se ekzistencës së Tij nuk i paraprin joekzistenca dhe se Qenia e Tij nuk ka fillim, dhe fakti se të gjitha lëvizjet e botës burojnë prej vullnetit të Tij dhe fuqisë së Tij.


Kurani thotë:“Ai është Zoti, I Vetmi, përveç të Cilit nuk ka tjetër Zot, njohësi i të fshehtës dhe të dukshmes, Gjithëmëshirshmit dhe Mëshirëplotë. Ai është Zoti, I Vetmi, përveç të Cilit nuk ka tjetër Zot, Urdhëruesi,I Gjithëfuqishmi, i Pastër dhe Pa të Meta, Dhuruesi i Sigurisë, Mbrojtësi, I Çmuari, I Fuqishmi, Madhështori, Shumë i Lartësuari. I pastër dhe i lirë është Ai, prej ortakëve që ia përshkruajnë Atij” (Hashr, 22-23)
“Atributet negative”janë ato atribute prej të cilëve është i lirë Zoti. Ato e përfshijnë faktin se Zoti nuk është një trup dhe nuk ka ndonjë vend; qenia e tij e shenjtë nuk ka ortak ose të ngjashëm; Ai nuk është i burgosuri i kufijve të caktuar përmes kufizimeve ndijore; Ai nuk lind as nuk është i lindur, nuk ka ndërrim dhe lëvizje brenda esencës së Tij, Ai është përkryerja absolute; dhe Ai nuk e ngarkon askënd me detyrën e krijimit.
Kurani thotë:“Thuaj, o i Dërguar: ‘Ai është Zoti, I Vetmi, Zoti i cili është i lirë nga nevoja prej të gjitha gjërave dhe për të Cilën ndiejnë nevojë të gjitha qeniet. Askush nuk është pasardhësi i Tij dhe Ai nuk është pasardhës i asnjërit, dhe Ai nuk ka të ngjashëm.” (Ihlas,1-4).“I Pastër dhe i Lartësuar është Zoti yt, Zoti i Fuqishëm dhe i Vetëm, i Cili është i pastër prej asaj që ia përshkruajnë të paditurit.” (Safat, 180)
Logjika njerëzore, që në mënyrë të paevitueshme mendon nën kushtet e kategorisë së kufizuar, është i paaftë për t’u zbarkuar në gjykimin për hyjninë, sepse duhet të pranojmë se është e pamundur që të kuptohet baza përfundimtare e qenies për të cilin nuk ekziston ndonjë analogji e kuptueshme dhe e dukshme ose ndonjë paralele në botën e krijesës. Në këtë pikë, të gjitha shkollat më serioze të mendimit dhe metodat më të famshme të të menduarit (pasqyrimit), bien pre të hutesës.
Sikur që të gjitha qeniet ekzistuese duhet të kthehen në një esencë me të cilën është identike ekzistenca, te një ekzistencë e pavarur nga e cila varen të gjitha qeniet tjera, kështu që duhet të burojnë nga një burim i jetës, fuqisë dhe diturisë, prej një qenieje të pakufishme prej së cilës dalin jashtë valët e mëdha të atributeve dhe të vetive me bollëk.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i dhjetë
Kushtet që duhet t’i plotësojë objekti ideal i adhurimit

Zotëria i Botës, sikurse që është prezantuar në Kuran, zotëron të gjitha kushtet e nevojshme të një objekti ideal për adhurim. Ai është që e krijoi dashurinë dhe të gjitha format e bukurisë, dhe Ai i shpiku të gjitha format e fuqisë dhe të energjisë. Ai është një oqean i pafund në sipërfaqen e valëvitur lehtë të së cilës notuesi i mendjes lëkundet sikur një lodër. Është Ai, i Cili i mban qiejt nga rënia dhe tokën nga shembja. Sikur të kishte mbyllur vetëm për një çast syrin e Tij të mëshirës ose ta mënjanojë atë nga kjo botë, i tërë universi do të prishej dhe do të lëviz vetëtimthi në drejtim të joekzistencës në formë të pluhurit. Prandaj, ekzistenca dhe mbijetesa e çdo atomi në univers është e varur prej Tij.
Është Ai i Cili dhuron të gjitha dhuntitë dhe lumturinë, i Cili na zotëron dhe i Cili mund të heqë dorë prej neve. Kur të japë urdhrin Ai dhe të merret leja, posa të thotë “Bëhu”, formohet krijesa. Substanca e së vërtetës dhe e realitetit rrjedhin nga esenca e Tij, si dhe nga liria dhe drejtësia, ndërsa virtytet dhe përkryerjet tjera burojnë nga rrezet të atributeve të Tij. Për të fluturuar kah Ai, ose përpjekjet për t’u afruar te porta e Tij e lavdishme, do të thotë arritja e të gjitha dëshirave të besueshme në shkallën më të lartë. Cilido që ia dhuron zemrën e tij Zotit, fiton një shoqërues të dhembshur dhe shok të dashur; ai që i mbështetet Atij, ai e ka vendosur shpresën e tij në një mbështetje të fortë, ndërsa ai që e lidh zemrën e tij për ndonjërin përpos Zotit, është viktimë e iluzionit dhe e vë themelin e tij në erë.
Ai që është i vetëdijshëm për lëvizjen më të lehtë që zë vend kudo në gjithësi, mund të na caktojë një rrugë që na çon deri te lumturia dhe të na vendosë një mënyrë të jetës dhe një sistem të marrëdhënieve njerëzore që i përshtaten normave. Ai e ka vendosur si duhet krijimin. Në fund të fundit, Ai është i informuar për interesat tona të vërteta, dhe është vetëm e drejta e Tij që të formulojë shtegun për ne, si një përfundim logjik dhe rrjedhim natyral i hyjnisë së Tij. Vetëm nëse veprojmë sipas programit të formuar nga ana e Tij, vetëm atëherë do të kemi garanci të vetme për lartësimin tonë drejt Tij.
Si është e mundur që njeriu duhet të jetë aq i dashuruar në të vërtetën dhe drejtësinë, sa që është i gatshëm të flijojë jetën e tij për hir të saj, përveç nëse nuk është i vetëdijshëm për burimin dhe origjinën e saj?
Nëse ia vlen që të adhurohet qenia, atëherë ai nuk mund të jetë askush tjetër përveç Krijuesit, i Cili është boshti i të gjitha qenieve. Asnjë gjësend apo person nuk e ka postin e tillë që meriton lëvdimin dhe përkushtimin e njeriut. Të gjitha vlerave tjera, përpos Zotit, i mungojnë absolutësia dhe primati, dhe nuk mbahen gjallë vetvetiu dhe brenda vetes; ato janë vetëm relative dhe shërbejnë vetëm si mjete për të arritur shkallët më të larta se vetvetja.
Cilësitë primare që ia përcaktojnë adhurimin e njeriut janë të qenët dhurues i të gjitha dhuntive dhe të qenët i vetëdijshëm për të gjitha mundësitë, nevojat, kapacitetet dhe energjitë që përmbahen në trupin dhe shpirtin e njeriut. Këto cilësi i takojnë vetëm Zotit; të gjitha qeniet janë të nevojshme dhe mbështeten në atë qenie I Cili është ekzistues dhe që mbështetet në vetë esencën e Tij. Karvani i ekzistencës është duke lëvizur përpara pandërprerë kah Ai, me ndihmën e Tij, dhe urdhrat e Tij zbresin vazhdimisht për çdo pikëz të universit.


Atëherë, nënshtrimi dhe adhurimi absolut i takojnë vetëm Esencës së Tij të Shenjtë. Prezenca e tij e lavdishme, e pandërprerë për asnjë moment, ndihet në zemrën e çdo atomi të qenies. Të gjitha gjësendet tjera përveç Zotit na bëjnë me dije se dobësia dhe mungesa mbizotëron mbi ta. Për këtë arsye, ata nuk janë të denjë për bindje dhe nuk janë të denjë për uzurpimin e realitetit nga asnjë pjesë e sferës së Zotit, që është tërë rrafshi i gjerë i ekzistencës. Gjithashtu, njeriu është shumë bujar dhe i vlefshëm për të qenë i nënshtruar dhe i përulur ndonjë gjësendi tjetër përpos Zotit.
Në tërë rrafshin e gjerë të ekzistencës, Zoti është i vetmi që meriton lavdërimin e njeriut. Njeriu duhet të dhurojë dashurinë e tij, Zotit, të mundohet për t’u afruar te Ai dhe të fitojë kënaqësinë e Tij, duke i paraprirë mbi të gjitha qeniet dhe objektet e tjera të dashurisë. Kjo do të rezultojë me fisnikërimin dhe shtimin e vlerës së tij, sepse njeriu është një pikë e vogël dhe nëse nuk bashkohet me oqeanin, ai do të goditet nga furtuna e çoroditjes dhe do të thahet nga dielli djegës i kaosit. Njeriu fiton personalitetin e tij të vërtetë dhe do të bëhet i përjetshëm atëherë kur t'ia bashkëngjitë veten burimit të shndritshëm, kur Zoti t’i japë kuptim botës së tij dhe të bëhet interpretues i tërë ngjarjeve të jetës së tij. Në këtë kuptim, bota e njeriut mund të bëhet e gjerë dhe e shtrirë ose e ngushtë dhe e shtrënguar.
Udhëheqësi i besimtarëve Aliu (a.s.), në diskutimin e bërë në lidhje me dobësitë e njeriut dhe aftësitë e kufizuara thotë: “Sa e çuditshme dhe e mrekullueshme është çështja e njeriut! Nëse shpreson në lidhje me ndonjë dëshirë të caktuar, lakmia do të bëjë të mjerë; dëshira do ta çojë kah lakmia, dhe lakmia do ta shkatërrojë atë; nëse bie viktimë e pashpresës, hidhërimi dhe pikëllimi do ta shkatërrojnë atë; nëse arrin lumturinë dhe fatin e mirë, do të dështojë në rruajtjen e saj; nëse bie viktimë e frikës dhe e tmerrit, do ta detyrojnë për të shprehur hutinë; nëse i dhurohet siguria e plotë, do të bëhet mospërfillës; nëse i kthehen të mirat, do të bëhet arrogant dhe i pabindur; nëse preket prej fatkeqësisë, dhimbja dhe pikëllimi do ta turpërojnë atë; nëse siguron pasuri, do të bëhet i sigurt në vetvete; nëse varfëria e mbërthen atë, do të zhytet në mjerim; nëse dobësohet nga uria, nuk do të jetë në gjendje të ngrihet nga toka; nëse tepron duke ngrënë, shtypja e barkut do ta shqetësojë atë. Pra, çdo mungesë në jetën e njeriut është e dëmshme, dhe të gjitha teprimet do ta çorodisin dhe do ta shkatërrojnë”.(21)
Në përgjithësi, drejtësia, fisnikëria, virtyti dhe vetitë tjera që përfitojnë respekt dhe lavd, duhet të jenë imagjinare dhe ëndërruese, ose duhet t’i konsiderojmë këto vlera si reale dhe të domosdoshme, duke u bazuar në kuptimet e ndërgjegjes dhe të instinktit. Në rastin e fundit, ne duhet të pranojmë kokulur se është ekzistenca universale dhe absolute ajo prej së cilës rrjedh virtyti, jeta dhe fuqia, dhe prej të cilës burojnë të gjitha vlerat.
*****
Kur ta vështrojmë me kujdes çështjen, do të shohim se të gjitha qeniet e panumërta  që ekzistojnë në botë, dashuria dhe aspiratat që janë të rrënjosura në thellësitë e qenies sonë, të gjitha takohen në një pikë të vetme dhe të gjitha rikthehen në një burim të vetëm – Zoti. Esenca dhe realiteti i botës është i ngjashëm me lidhjet, relacionet dhe me marrëdhëniet e tij me Zotin. Qeniet lartësohen nëpërmes rrugëve të ndryshme deri në pikën nga e cila kanë filluar dhe buruar, dhe vetëm ajo pikë është e vlefshme për dashurinë dhe devotshmërinë e njeriut. Njëherë, kur ta zbulojë njeriu këtë pikë, ai dashurohet aq shumë në bukurinë dhe përkryerjen absolute të saj, sa që i harron të gjitha gjërat e tjera.
Ne shohim se të gjitha fenomenet janë shfaqur prej joqenies në gjendjen e qenies, dhe se gjatë periudhës së ekzistimit të saj, të shkurtër apo të gjatë, janë të varur nga burimi i jashtëm për ndihmë dhe mbështetje; ata janë të shënuar në mënyrë të pashlyeshëm me nënshtrim dhe mungesë të vetëqeverisjes.
Sikur të ishte i pavetëdijshëm objekti ideal i adhurimit, në drejtim të të cilit përpiqemi të përparojmë, në lidhje me dhimbjet që i vuajmë dhe natyrën e botës, dhe sikur të mos kishte mundësi për të kënaqur dëshirat dhe përmallimet tona plot me paaftësi dhe mungesë sikur që jemi ne, dhe t'i takojë kategorisë së njëjtë sikur ne, atëherë nuk do të ishte qëllimi ynë final dhe objekti ynë përfundimtar, ose nuk do të zotëronte ndonjë vlerë absolute.


Kur të kërkojmë përmbushjen e dëshirave tona përmes adhurimeve tona, është vetëm Zoti Ai i cili mund të na përgjigjet dhe të na i pranojë kërkesat tona. Kurani thotë: “Ata që i thërrasin, përpos Allahut, janë të krijuar sikur ju (janë të pafuqishëm sikur ju)” (Araf, 194)
Udhëheqësi i besimtarëve Alıu (a.s.) duke i bërë lutje Zotit në xhaminë e Kufës tha: “O Zotëruesi im, O Zotëruesi im! Ti je Zoti i Madhëruar dhe unë jam një rob i përçmuar dhe i parëndësishëm. Kush mund të tregojë mëshirë robit të Tij të parëndësishëm, përveç Zotit të Madhëruar? O Zotëruesi im, O Zotëruesi im, Ti je i fortë dhe i fuqishëm, unë jam i dobët dhe i paaftë; kush mund ta mëshirojë një të dobët, përpos njërit që është i fuqishëm dhe i fortë?
O Zotëruesi im, O Zotëruesi im! Ti je ai që i dhuron fisnikëri lypësit, dhe unë qëndroj si një lypës përpara portës Tënde. Kush do ta mëshirojë lypësin, përpos njërit që është fisnik dhe tepër bujar?
O Zotëruesi im, O Zotëruesi im! Ti je ekzistenca e përjetshme dhe unë jam një krijesë e paracaktuar për vdekje. Kush do ta mëshirojë njërin të paracaktuar për vdekje, përpos esencës së përjetshme dhe të përhershme?
O Zotëruesi im, O Zotëruesi im! Ti je udhërrëfyesi që e tregon rrugën, dhe unë jam i humbur dhe i hutuar. Kujt do t’i vijë keq për një të humbur dhe të hutuar, nëse jo udhërrëfyesit që ia tregon rrugën?
O Zotëruesi im, O Zotëruesi im! Ki mëshirë për mua me anë të mëshirës tënde të pafundme; më prano dhe trego kënaqësi për mua me bujarinë, përkrahjen dhe mirësinë Tënde. O Ti që je, zotërues i bujarisë, përkrahjes dhe mirësisë, dhe që përfshin gjithçka me mëshirën tënde, O Ti më i mëshirshmi prej të mëshirshmëve”.(22)
Kështu që, nuk justifikohet në asnjë mënyrë përkulja ndaj të tjerëve përveç Zotit dhe orientimi në ndokënd tjetër përveç Zotit; veçmas prej Zotit, asgjë nuk mund të ketë as më të voglin efekt në fatin tonë të vërtetë. Nëse, një objekt i adhurimit meriton devotshmërinë dhe dashurinë e njeriut, dhe është i aftë për ta ngritur deri në majën e lumturisë, ai objekt i adhurimit duhet të jetë i lirë prej të gjitha mangësive dhe pamjaftueshmërive. Rrezet e tij të përjetshme duhet të prekin të gjitha krijesat me mbështetjen për jetesë, dhe bukuria e tij duhet të shkaktojë që çdo zotërues i mendjes së mprehtë të gjunjëzohet para tij. Zotërimi i fuqisë së pafundme, që e shuan etjen përvëluese të shpirtit tonë, dhe përfitimi i diturisë prej saj, nuk është asgjë tjetër përpos arritja deri te burimi përfundimtar i natyrës sonë të vërtetë.
Nëse e zgjedhim një objekt tjetër, përpos Zotit, për adhurim dhe për shfaqjen tonë të dashurisë, mund të zotërojnë ndonjë aftësi dhe mundësi për t’i përmbushur deri në një pikë të caktuar dëshirat tona, por kur ta arrijë njëherë atë pikë, nuk do të jetë më objekti ynë i dashurisë dhe i adhurimit. Nuk do të jetë më në gjendje të na nxisë dhe të na tërheqë; përkundrazi, do të na shkaktojë një ngecje. Sepse, jo vetëm që nuk do t’i kënaqë dëshirat tona instinktive të adhurimit, por do të na parandalojë prej pasqyrimit të çfarëdo vlere të lartë dhe do të na burgosë në një rreth të ngushtë, në mënyrë të tillë sa që nuk do të kemi më motive për përparim ose lartësim.
Nëse objekti i tillë i zgjedhur për adhurim dhe dashuri është më inferior ndaj nesh, kurrë nuk mund të shkaktojë lartësimin dhe rafinimin e qenies sonë. Përkundrazi, lartësimi ynë në drejtim të tij do të shpie kah niveli i ulët dhe pastaj, do të bëhemi sikur gjilpëra e busullës që e ndërron drejtimin nën ndikimin e fushës së huaj magnetike. Rezultati do të jetë humbja totale e drejtimit; fati i paevitueshëm i njeriut do të jetë mjerimi i përjetshëm.

Adhurimi, mënyra më eminente e shprehjes së falënderimit

Një objekt i adhurimit mund t’i drejtojë lëvizjet e njeriut dhe ta ndriçojë errësirën me dritën e tij, vetëm atëherë kur është në gjendje për t’i dhënë idealet, për ta pajisur me ekzistencën pozitive dhe të lartësuar, kur është shkaku i pasojave dhe është esenca e stabilitetit dhe e qëndrueshmërisë. Pastaj, objekti i adhurimit krijon efekte të brendshme te njeriu dhe e udhëheq atë në mendimet dhe veprat e tija. I ndihmon esencës së njeriut, ajo pjesë e njeriut që është e edukuar përmes urtësisë hyjnore, që ta arrijë përkryerjen.
Çdo përpjekje apo lëvizje në pjesën e njeriut për zgjedhjen e drejtimit të gabuar për vetveten, për të marrë rrugën e padrejtë në jetën e tij, do të rezultojë me tjetërsim prej vetvetes, humbjen e të gjitha përmbajtjeve, dhe shtrembërimin e personalitetit të tij. Njeriu nuk mund ta njohë veten në mënyrë të saktë, nëse e ka ndarë veten prej Krijuesit. Të harrosh Zotin, do të thotë të harrosh vetveten, të jesh i harruar ndaj qëllimit universal të jetës njerëzore dhe të botës që të rrethon, dhe të mos jesh në gjendje për t’u reflektuar në asnjë formë të vlerës së lartë.
Njëjtë sikur që përkushtimi ndaj tjetrit, përpos Zotit, e tjetërson njeriun prej vetvetes dhe e transformon atë në një lloj të makinës lëvizëse biologjike, ngjashëm edhe mbështetja në Zotin dhe lutja përpara pragut të Tij, e tërheq lart njeriun njëdimensional prej thellësive të oqeanit të neglizhencës, dhe pastaj ta ringjallë dhe ta kthejë në vete. Përmes adhurimit të Zotit, ushqehen aftësitë shpirtërore dhe forcat hyjnore të njeriut. Njeriu e kupton nivelin e ulët të materies së pavlefshme, shpresat, dëshirat dhe i vëren mangësitë dhe dobësitë në vetë qenien e tij. Thënë shkurt, e sheh vetveten ashtu si është.
Të qenët i vetëdijshëm për Allahun dhe fluturimi në drejtim të burimit të padukshëm të të gjitha qenieve, ndriçon dhe gjallëron zemrën. Është një kënaqësi e vërtetë dhe e plotë, një kënaqësi që nuk mund të krahasohet me kënaqësitë e botës tredimensionale. Me orientimin e njeriut kah realiteti abstrakt dhe jomaterial, mendimet e tij do të bëhen më fisnike dhe vlerat do të shndërrohen në ato më të larta.
Udhëheqësi i besimtarëve Aliu (a.s.) tregonte për ndikimin e mrekullueshëm që i bën zemrës së njeriut vetëdija ndaj Zotit: “Krijuesi i Plotfuqishëm, vetëdijen ndaj Tij e ka bërë mjet për pastrimin e zemrës. Është vetëdija për Zotin, ajo që e bën zemrën e shurdhër që të fillojë të dëgjojë, zemrën e verbër që të shikojë dhe zemrën e pabindur që të nënshtrohet.”(23)
Ai gjithashtu thotë: “O Zot! Ti je shoqëruesi më i mirë i atyre që të dashurojnë Ty dhe burimi më i mirë i shërimit për të gjithë ata që vendosin besimin në Ty. Ti i vështron gjendjet e brendshme të tyre dhe veprimet e jashtme dhe ke njohuri për thellësitë e zemrave të tyre. Ti e di hapësirën e shtrirjes së mendjehollësisë dhe diturisë së tyre, dhe të fshehtat e tyre janë të shfaqura për Ty. Zemrat e tyre dridhen nga ndarja prej Teje; nëse vetmia u shkakton frikë dhe ankth, vetëdija për Ty i qetëson ata; nëse mundimet dhe vështirësitë i sulmojnë ata, Ti je strehim i vetëm për ata.”(24)
Imam Sexhadi (a.s.), shembulli i përkryer i pastërtisë dhe drejtësisë, i cili ka pasur një lidhje të pathyeshme me Zotin e tij, na ka demonstruar shprehjen më të lartë të dashurisë ndaj Zotit, përmes lutjes së tij. Ishte kjo një dashuri e shenjtë që ia kishte ndezur tërë qenien e tij. Edhe pse shpirti i tij ishte nën shtypjen e rëndë prej pikëllimit mortor të ndarjes, krahët e fuqishëm të dashurisë ia mundësuan ngjitjen deri në lartësitë e pafundme të qiellit. Me një sinqeritet dhe përulje të papërshkrueshme, ai bëri lutje te porta e Zotit të Përjetshmit:
“O Zot! Unë jam shpërngulur te ndjesa Jote dhe qëllimi im është mëshira Jote. Unë kam dëshirë të flaktë për faljen Tënde dhe mbështetem në fisnikërinë Tënde, sepse nuk ka asgjë në sjelljen time që është e denjë për falje, dhe mirësia Jote është shpresa ime e vetme.
O Zot, më udhëzo në rrugën më të mirë dhe më mundëso që të vdes si besimtar në fenë Tënde dhe të ringjallem si besimtar në fenë Tënde.
O Zot, të Cilit i bëjë adhurim, O Ti, ndihmën e të Cilit e kërkojnë mëkatarët në lutjet e tyre përmes mëshirës Tënde! O Ti, në përkujtimin e fisnikërisë së Të Cilit, i përçmuari kërkon strehim! O Ti, nga frika e të Cilit keqbërësit lotojnë hidhur.
O burimi i qetësisë për zemrat e atyre që u dëbuan me frikë nga shtëpitë e tyre! O ngushëllues i atyre që janë të pikëlluar dhe zemërthyer! O ndihmës i të vetmuarve, të refuzuarve dhe nevojtarit! Unë jam ai rob që u përgjigja bindshëm kur Ti i urdhërove njeriut që të përgjigjet.
O Zot! Ja ku jam duke bërë sexhde mbi dhe, para pragut Tënd. O Zot, nëse Ti shfaq mëshirë secilit që të thërret Ty në lutje, atëherë më mundëso që të bëhem më i merituari në lutjet e mia, ose nëse e fal secilin që loton në prezencën Tënde, atëherë më shpejto të lotoj.
O Zot. Mos e bën të pashpresë atë që nuk mund të gjejë dhënës pos Teje; mos më shtyj me dorën e refuzimit, tani që veç jam duke qëndruar përpara pragut Tënd”(25)
Çdokush që dëshiron të kuptojë domethënien e thellë të kësaj lutjeje, duhet të paramendojë se shpjegimi racional dhe deduksioni logjik janë të paaftë për të dhënë kuptimin e thellë të çështjeve që e prekin ndriçimin shpirtëror. Kurani Fisnik përshkruan mënyrën dhe drejtimin e jetës së jobesimtarit dhe të materialistit, si në vijim: “Veprat e atyre që janë jobesimtar, janë sikur vegimi në një shkretëtirë të rrafshët dhe të thatë. Njeriu i etshëm do të paramendojë se aty ka ujë dhe do të nxitojë në drejtimin e saj, por sapo të arrijë atje, nuk do të gjejë ujë.” (Nur, 39) “Zoti dhe i Dërguari i Tij i bëjnë thirrje njerëzimit kah e vërteta; ndërsa, të gjitha deklaratat që i bëjnë të tjerët pos Zotit, janë të pabaza dhe të kota, sepse ata nuk janë në gjendje për të përmbushur nevojat e njerëzve. Ai që mbështetet te ata, do të bëhet sikur ai që i ka zhytur duart e veta në një burim për të pirë ujë, por do të kuptojë se duart e tij nuk të mbërrijnë deri te uji. Jobesimtarët i bëjnë thirrje njeriut vetëm në rrugën e gabuar”. (Rad, 14)“Vendbanimi i atyre që i zgjedhin të tjerët përpos Zotit, si mbrojtës dhe si mbështetës, është sikur vendbanimi i merimangës; sikur të kishte ditur merimanga, se vendbanimi i saj është më i dobëti” (Ankebut, 41)“Veprat e atyre që nuk besojnë në Zot, janë sikur hiri i shpërndarë prej erës së fortë; ata nuk kanë kurrfarë përfitimi prej orvatjeve të tyre. Kjo është rruga e gabuar, plotësisht e dalluar prej rrugës së shpëtimit” (Ibrahim, 18)
Shprehja më e lartë e falënderimit që mund ta bëjë njeriu në pragun e objektit të tij të vërtetë të adhurimit është lutja, që është shprehja e dashurisë për përkryerjen absolute të Tij dhe devotshmëria ndaj saj. Këtë e bën në harmoni me tërë kreacionin, sepse të gjitha  qeniet lartësojnë dhe e madhërojnë Zotin.
Kurani thotë:“Shtatë qiejt dhe toka dhe të gjitha ato që i përmbajnë, e lartësojnë Allahun. Nuk ka asnjë krijesë që nuk merr pjesë në lartësimin dhe madhërinë e Zotit të tij, por ju nuk e kuptoni lartësimin e tyre. Zoti yt është i butë dhe falë shumë”. (Isra, 44)
Natyrisht që ky lartësim nuk ia siguron as më të voglin përfitim Atij, sepse Ai zotëron të gjitha përkryerjet deri në një shkallë të pakufishme, dhe as bota, as njeriu nuk mund t’i shtojnë Atij diçka ose të mënjanojnë ndonjë gjë prej Tij. A është e besueshme që Ai të krijojë njeriun me qëllim të përfitimit prej adhurimit dhe të madhëruarit të tij? Përkundrazi, është njeriu ai i cili, duke fituar njohuri për qenien supreme dhe duke e adhuruar Atë në madhështinë e Tij, të arrijë qëllimin përfundimtar dhe përkryerjen e vërtetë.
Profesori, Ravaillët, filozofi dhe fizikani i famshëm, në lidhje me vetëdijesimin në gjithësi, thotë: “Astronomia moderne thotë se atomet dhe molekulat dinë se çka janë duke bërë; në kuptimin normal të botës, ata janë të vetëdijshëm për detyrat që i kryejnë dhe për rrjedhën e jetës së tyre. Ky vetëdijesim i tyre, është superior ndaj njohurisë së fizikanit, sepse të gjithë fizikanët e dinë që sikur një atom të mos ishte i njohur dhe i qartë, askush nuk do të dinte asgjë për të. Trupat, lëvizjet, shpejtësia, koncepti i aty-së dhe këtu-së, rrezatimi, ekuilibri, hapësira, atmosfera, distanca, bashkë me shumë gjëra të tjera, vijnë në ekzistencë duke i falënderuar atomit. Sikur të mos kishte ekzistuar atomi, çfarë do të ishte origjina e të gjitha fenomeneve të shquara të kreacionit? Ekziston ngjashmëria në mes vetëdijesimit dhe trupit, sikur që ekziston ngjashmëria në mes lëvizjes dhe jolëvizjes ose aspektit pozitiv dhe negativ të lëvizjes.
Marrë në tërësi, hapësira nuk është e verbër. Nëse u kujtohet, ne kemi demonstruar gjatë kontrollit të fushës së vizionit, se syri nuk është faktori bazik dhe përcaktues. Pasi që është i fiksuar në një pikë të caktuar të globit, në bazë të rrethanave të kufizuara të llojit njerëzor dhe qenieve tjera tokësore, ka një fushë të ngushtë fizike brenda së cilës operon. Por, në një hapësirë në mes të tokës dhe diellit, në mes të diellit dhe galaktikave, dhe në mes galaktikave dhe planetëve të largëta gjigante, ku forcat e bujshme me diapazon të llahtarshëm janë të angazhuara në shkëmbimin e energjisë, aty një organ i thjeshtë siç është syri i një krijese tokësore, nuk ka mundësi për të treguar veten ose të demonstrojë efektivitetin e tij”.
Por, pikërisht për këtë arsye, nuk mund të besojmë se mbizotëron mungesa e vetëdijes dhe e ndërgjegjes në ato zona ku bëhet shkëmbimi i energjive të mëdha dhe ku sundojnë forcat e ndryshme, si ajo tërheqëse, e baraspeshës, lëvizëse, optike dhe centrifugale. Verbëria nuk ekziston në këto fenomene të mahnitshme, madje edhe pjesëzat e dritës nuk mund të konsiderohen si diçka që i përngjan një postieri të pashkolluar, puna e vetme e të cilit është dorëzimi i dërgesës të cilin nuk mund ta lexojë”(26)

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i njëmbëdhjetë
Pamundësia e krahasimit të atributeve hyjnore

Në përpjekjet tona për ta përshkruar Krijuesin dhe përfitimin e njohurisë në lidhje me atributet e Tij, teorikisht na nevojiten konceptet dhe shprehjet që janë matanë shtrirjes sonë. Termat që i përdorim, nuk janë të aftë të na ndihmojnë në arritjen e qëllimit tonë – përshkrimin e vërtetë të Zotit – sepse, të kuptuarit tonë të kufizuar nuk mund të na sigurojnë perceptimin e natyrës së atributeve të pakufishme të Zotit. Ai është shumë më i lartë prej të gjitha koncepteve të sajuara dhe të formuara nga ana e mendjes së njeriut.
Njeriu, i cili është i krijuar dhe i kufizuar nga çdo anë, nuk duhet pritur që të jetë në gjendje që të arrijë dhe të përshkruajë një qenie jomateriale sipas kuptimit të atributeve  dhe karakteristikave materiale.
Ai është një realitet që është diçka krejt tjetër prej qenies natyrale dhe qenies së rastit, fuqia absolute dhe dituria e pakufishme e të cilit i kaplojnë të gjitha gjësendet, i Cili sipas fjalëve të Kuranit “nuk ka të ngjashëm me qeniet e fundme dhe të krijuara” (Shura, 11), dhe natyrisht që një realitet i tillë nuk mund të diskutohet në frymën e njëjtë sikur një temë e zakonshme.
Aliu (a.s.), Udhëheqësi i atyre që frikohen prej Zotit, ka thënë: “Cilido që e krahason dhe e asimilon Zotin me diçka ose ia referon esencës së Tij të shenjtë, në realitet nuk e ka marrë Atë në pikëpamje. Çfarëdo që njeriu e njeh për bazë të esencës së Tij, duhet patjetër të jetë i krijuar. Zoti është Krijuesi dhe Bërësi. Çfarëdo që është i varur nga të tjerët, përpos nga vetja, është i shkaktuar dhe i krijuar. Është vetëm Zoti Ai që është vetëm shkaku (dhe jo pasoja).
Ai e ndërmerr krijimin pa ndonjë mjet dhe instrument. Ai bën matjen pa kërkuar ndihmën e mendimit dhe të të menduarit. Ai është i lirë prej të gjitha nevojave dhe nuk nxjerr përfitim prej asnjë gjësendi. Koha dhe hapësira nuk e shoqërojnë Atë. Veglat dhe instrumentet nuk i ndihmojnë Atij. Ekzistenca e Tij i paraprin të gjitha kohërave dhe parapërjetësia u paraprin të gjitha fillimeve.
Ai nuk është i kufizuar prej asnjë kufizimi, sepse fenomenit i caktohen kufijtë e esencës përmes kufizimeve që janë specifike për vetë fenomenin dhe trupi është ai që ia shfaq ngjashmërinë. Esenca e Tij e shenjtë nuk i pranon konceptet e lëvizshmërisë dhe të palëvizshmërisë; si është e mundur që diçka që është e krijuar përbrenda fenomenit, të ekzistojë edhe në qenien e Tij?
Sikur të kishte lëvizje dhe qetësi në esencën e Tij, Ai do të ishte i ekspozuar ndryshimit; Ai do të ishte i ndarë dhe parapërjetësia e Tij do të ishte mohuar.
Ai është burimi i të gjitha fuqive, kështu që asnjë qenie nuk mund të ndikojë mbi Të. Dhe përfundimisht, Ai është Krijuesi, I Cili nuk ndërron ose zhduket dhe i Cili nuk është i fshehur asnjëherë prej njerëzve të diturisë dhe të mendjemprehtëve”(27)
Fakti se, atributet e Zotit janë tërësisht të ndara prej atributeve tona dhe se nuk mund të vërtetohen përmes krahasimit me atributet tona, qëndron aty se atributet e origjinës së qenies dallohen prej atributeve të të gjitha qenieve.
Për shembull, ne kemi aftësi për të kryer detyra të caktuara, por kjo nuk është e njëjtë sikur fuqia e Zotit; në rastin tonë, atributi është diçka tjetër, ndërsa ekzistenca që e përshkruan është diçka tjetër. Kur e lavdërojmë njohurinë tonë, ne nuk jemi një dhe identik me njohurinë tonë. Gjatë moshës së mitur nuk ka pasur gjurmë të mësimit apo të njohurisë në qeniet tona, por gradualisht kemi siguruar sasi të njohurisë përmes mësimit dhe studimit. Njohuria dhe fuqia formojnë dy kënde të veçanta të qenies sonë, ato as nuk janë identike me esencën tonë, as nuk janë të bashkuara njëra me tjetrën në qenien tonë. Atributet tona janë trajta jonë e jashtme ndërsa esenca është një substancë; të dytë janë të pavarur njëri prej tjetrit.
Por, rasti i atributeve hyjnore ndryshon në mënyrë fundamentale. Kur të themi se Zoti është i gjithëdijshëm dhe i gjithëfuqishëm, me këtë nënkuptojmë se Ai është burimi i diturisë dhe fuqisë; atributi nuk është asgjë tjetër, përpos entitetit që e përshkruan edhe pse në koncept dallohet tërësisht. Në realitet, atributet e Tija janë identike me esencën e Tij; sepse esenca e Tij nuk përmban ndonjë substancë sipas të cilit mund të mbështetet trajta e jashtme. Ai është qenie absolute, që identifikohet me diturinë, fuqinë, jetën, qëndrueshmërinë dhe perceptimin; Ai nuk është subjekt i kufizimit mendor ose të jashtëm.
Pasi që jemi rritur në vetë zemrën e natyrës dhe jemi të afërm me të në çdo kohë, dhe pasi që çfarëdo që shohim e ka dimensionin dhe formën e caktuar, si dhe kohën, hapësirën dhe të gjitha veçoritë e trupit, ose thënë shkurt, për shkak të të mësuarit të mendjes sonë me fenomenet natyrore, ne mundohemi t’i matim të gjitha gjësendet me kriteret e natyrës, gjithashtu edhe konceptet intelektuale dhe racionale. Në këtë mënyrë, kriteri i natyrës na shërben si pikënisje për të gjitha zbulimet shkencore dhe filozofike.
Të paramendosh një qenie që nuk ka asnjë veti të materies dhe që ndryshon prej çdo gjëje që mendja jonë mund ta përfytyrojë, dhe për t’i kuptuar atributet që janë të pandashme prej esencës, jo vetëm që kërkon një përpikëri të madhe por gjithashtu edhe kërkon që ta zbrazim tërësisht mendjen tonë prej qenies materiale.
Aliu (a.s.) ka folur në mënyrë elokuente, të thellë dhe kuptimplote në lidhje me këtë çështje. Ai e vë theksin në atë se njeriu nuk mund ta burgosë Zotin në të përshkruarit, duke thënë: “Monoteizmi i pastër dhe besimi i përkryer bazohen në shkarkimin, mohimin dhe përjashtimin e të gjitha atributeve të qenieve të krijuara nga esenca e Tij e shenjtë. Zoti ndalon që Ai të përshkruhet me ndonjë atribut të tillë, sepse kur të përshkruhet Ai në këtë mënyrë, na duket se çdo atribut është i ndarë prej zotërimit të Tij dhe se është i huaj për Të. Kështu që, kur të thotë ndonjëri diçka në lidhje me përshkrimin e Krijuesit, duke e paramenduar Atë si Zotërues të disa atributeve të mbishtuara esencës së Tij, ai e ka bërë Atë ortak të ndonjë gjësendi dhe ka sugjeruar se Ai përbëhet prej dy pjesëve. Një tentim i tillë i përshkrimit të Zotit rrjedh prej paditurisë dhe mungesës së diturisë.”(28)
Konceptet mendore nuk mund ta përshkruajnë Zotin duke u mbështetur në atributet fundore; duke qenë të kufizuar, ato nuk janë të aplikueshme për qenien e Zotit. Çdo atribut, për sa i përket kuptimit të veçantë që e bart, është i ndarë prej të gjitha atributeve tjera. Për shembull, atributi i jetës ndryshon prej atributit të fuqisë; ato nuk janë të këmbyeshme. Është e mundshme, që në rastet e ndryshme të bashkohen të gjitha këto atribute në një vend të vetëm, por në kuptimin e hartimit të fjalëve (leksikor) nuk e kanë domethënien e njëjtë.
Kur mendja e njeriut dëshiron t’i caktojë një atribut një gjësendi të caktuar, qëllimi i tij është që të vendosë një lloj harmonie në mes atributit dhe qenies që e përshkruan. Por, pasi që atributi dallohet prej qenies në kuptimin e konceptit, në mënyrë të paevitueshme, mendja do të gjykojë se ato do të mbesin të ndara njëri prej tjetrit. Mënyra e vetme për t’i njohur gjësendet është përshkrimi i tyre duke përdorur konceptet mendore, që janë të ndara sipas nocionit njëra prej tjetrës dhe si pasojë e kësaj, detyrimisht të fundme. Prandaj, ato koncepte nuk mund të përdoren për të përfituar njohuri për realitetin më të jashtëzakonshëm. Ai është shumë më i lartë nga mundësia e qenies për t’u njohur përmes përshkrimit, dhe çdonjëri që e kufizon Zotin me atributet e dhëna, ka dështuar në përfitimin e njohurisë për Të.
Duke përmendur disa shembuj, mund të kuptojmë deri në një shkallë, se atributet nuk janë të mbi-shtuara ndaj esencës. Duke marrë parasysh se rrezet e nxehtësisë që burojnë prej zjarrit përçojnë nxehtësinë në çdo send në afërsi të saj, atëherë përfundojmë se njëri prej vetive dhe atributeve të zjarrit është të djegurit dhe shpërndarja e nxehtësisë.
A e kanë okupuar këto veti njërin skaj të qenies së zjarrit? Natyrisht që jo. E tërë qenia e zjarrit zotëron atributin e djegies dhe të shpërndarjes së nxehtësisë.


Imam Xhafer Sadiku (a.s.), u përgjigj në pyetjen lidhur me natyrën e Zotit: “Ai është diçka që dallohet plotësisht prej gjësendeve tjera; vetëm Ai është identik me vetë esencën e qenies. Ai nuk është trup dhe nuk ka formë. Ndjenjat nuk mund ta perceptojnë Atë dhe Ai nuk mund të arrihet. Ai nuk është i kapshëm për pesë shqisat tona; përfytyrimi dhe imagjinata nuk janë në gjendje që ta mbërthejnë Atë. Kalimi i kohës dhe vjetërsia e moshës nuk mund ta dobësojnë Atë në asnjë mënyrë, dhe Ai është i lirë prej ndërrimeve dhe ndryshimeve.” (29)

Uniteti i Zotit
Kur të shtrohet çështja e njësisë në fjalimet religjioze, nënkuptohet përfshirja e shumë temave që e përmbajnë besimin në njësinë e esencës, ashtu që përzierja e atributeve dhe dallimi në mes të esencës dhe atributeve është tërësisht i përjashtuar për sa i përket unitetit të atributeve. Dallimet dhe diferencat rrjedhin prej kufizimeve. Parashtrimi i diferencës në mes të atributeve hyjnore është i vlefshëm vetëm nga pikëpamja e mendimit tonë racional; shumëllojshmëria e drejtimeve dhe e atributeve të mbishtuara nuk mund të ndikojnë në esencën hyjnore si të tilla që janë.
Nëse në botën e natyrës shikojmë në një trup përmes copëzave të ndryshme të xhamave të ngjyrosur me ngjyra të ndryshme, trupi i tillë do të na shfaqet në ngjyra të ndryshme, të cilat ngjyra do të ndërrohen në mënyrë të njëpasnjëshme. Ngjashëm, kur ta sodisim (meditojmë) esencën hyjnore unike me anë të mendjes sonë, ndonjëherë do t’ia atribuojmë diturinë asaj qenieje të pakufishme se, të gjitha krijesat janë prezentë para Tij në të gjitha kohërat; në këtë rast themi se Ai është i gjithëdijshmi. Në një kohë tjetër, ne jemi të vetëdijshëm për aftësinë e Tij për të krijuar të gjitha gjësendet, dhe atëherë themi për esencën e Tij se është i gjithëfuqishëm.
Pra, kur të perceptojmë përmes këtyre të çarave të ndryshme atributet e ndryshme, që na duken si të ngjashme sikur vetitë e qenies sonë të kufizuar, ne mundohemi që t’i ndajmë atributet e Tij prej esencës së Tij të pafundme. Objektivisht, të gjitha konceptet e bartura përmes atributeve të ndryshme, kanë një ekzistencë të thjeshtë dhe e bartin një realitet të vetëm, një realitet që është i lirë prej të gjitha të metave dhe mangësive, që zotëron të gjitha përkryerjet si: fuqia, mëshira, dituria, bekimi, urtësia dhe madhështia.
Udhëheqësi i besimtarëve Aliu (a.s.) në fjalimin e tij të parë, në Nehxh-ul Belaga, thotë: “Fillimi i religjionit është të pasurit njohuri për esencën e pastër hyjnore, ndërsa përkryerja e njohurisë së tillë qëndron në besimin në atë qenie hyjnore. Besimi i përkryer qëndron në devotshmërinë e sinqertë në pragun e Tij, dhe devotshmëria e përkryer nuk është asgjë tjetër përveç shkëputjes së Burimit Unik prej të gjitha atributeve të qenieve të mundshme.
Keni kujdes, Ai nuk mund të përshkruhet me asnjë atribut, sepse atëherë do të ishte lajmëruar dallimi në mes të emrit dhe atributit. Çdonjëri që mundohet ta përshkruajë Atë përmes atributeve, në realitet është duke ia krijuar një të ngjashëm dhe një shok për Të, ose është duke e parë Zotin si dy. Çdonjëri që e sheh Zotin si dy, është duke u munduar për të ndarë qenien e Tij. Personit të tillë i mungon njohuria dhe depërtimi deri te natyra unike e Zotit, si dhe është i verbër dhe i paditur.
Si rrjedhim, ai që është i privuar prej vizionit, do të provojë të tregojë me gisht kah Zoti (ta kufizojë në një kohë dhe hapësirë të caktuar), dhe çdonjëri që e bën këtë, në të vërtetë ai ka parashtruar kufijtë rrethues për Krijuesin e të gjitha qenieve dhe e ka bërë të fundme Atë. Çdonjëri që e kufizon Atë në këtë mënyrë, do ta konsiderojë Atë si madhësi e matshme. Çdonjëri që pyet: “Ku është Zoti?” , padashur, ai e formon Atë si një trup të kufizuar prej një trupi tjetër; dhe çdonjëri që pyet “Në çka është i angazhuar Zoti?”, padashur, konstaton se disa pjesë të caktuara nuk e përmbajnë qenien e Tij, ose janë të zbrazëta”.
Pra, çdo atribut është i pakufishëm dhe përfshihet në pafundësinë e esencës. Zoti është i lirë prej atributeve të fundme që mund të dallohen njëra prej tjetrës dhe që janë të ndara prej esencës së Tij.
Njëherë, kur të njëmendësojmë se qenia e Zotit buron prej Vetvetes, si rrjedhim do të kemi se një qenie absolute është e pafundme në të gjitha anët. Nëse qenia dhe joqenia janë të konceptuara në mënyrë të barabartë për një tërësi, atëherë duhet të sigurohet një qenie nga jashtë që do të ndikojë në këtë tërësi në mënyrë që të vihet deri te shfaqja e ekzistencës; sepse, në fund të fundit, vetë fillimi është i pamundur. Atëherë, qenka vetëm qenia absolute ajo që buron prej vetvetes; të gjitha realitetet tjera janë të nënshtruara ndaj saj dhe janë të njohur vetëm përmes saj. Njëherë, kur esenca është identike me vetë ekzistencën e tij, ajo është e pafundme sa i përket diturisë, fuqisë, jofillimit dhe pambarimit, sepse të gjitha këto janë format e qenies. Dhe, një esencë që është identike me ekzistencën, duhet patjetër të zotërojë të gjitha këto përkryerje deri në një shkallë të pafundme.
*****
Njësia e Zotit është njëra prej atributeve të Tija më të shquara. Të gjitha religjionet qiellore, në predikimet e tyre origjinale dhe të pandryshuara, i kanë bërë thirrje njerëzimit drejt afirmimit të pastër të unitetit të Zotit, duke mos ia pranuar askënd si shok të Tij. Një përshkrim i tillë i shokut, çfarëdo dimensioni apo forme qoftë, është gabimi më i rëndë për të cilën bart përgjegjësi njeriu. Kjo është përsëritur shumë shpesh gjatë historisë, dhe ka qenë rezultati i padijes, pavetëdijesimit dhe të largimit nga udhëheqja e arsyes dhe të mësimeve të profetëve.
Nëse njeriu ka besuar në Zot, në pajtim me mendimet korrekte, provat e arsyes dhe udhëheqjes së profetëve, do të ishte e pamundur për të që të pranojnë ndonjë fenomen të rastit ose një gjësend të krijuar në vend të Tij, dhe të paramendojnë se çfarëdo një qenie tjetër të mund të bëhet partneri i Tij ose i barabartë në kontrollimin dhe komandimin e fatit të botës, ose edhe të ketë ndonjë hise në administrimin e rendit në univers.
Sikur të kishin sunduar zotët e panumërt në botë dhe çdonjëri prej këtyre zotëve të kishte dhënë urdhra sipas vullnetit të tij, rendi i universit do të ishte shndërruar në një anarki ta plotë.
Kurani thotë: “Sikur të kishin qenë zota të tjerë, përveç Zotit të vërtetë dhe të vetëm, renditja në qiej, në tokë do të shkatërrohej. Atëherë, le të jetë i lartësuar Zotëruesi i Fronit prej asaj që ia përshkruajnë Atij” (Enbija, 22)
Nëse ne themi se Zoti është një, ajo është prej asaj se Ai nuk është trup. Trupi është një përbërje prej një vargu të elementeve të ndryshme, bashkimi i të cilave shkakton paraqitjen e saj. Bashkimi, ndarja dhe prodhimi janë atributet e qenieve dhe trupave të rastit; për këtë arsye, ne i mohojmë ato në rastin e Zotit dhe të gjitha ato që shfaqen në ekzistencë si rezultat i bashkimit dhe i prodhimit, nuk i shpallim as si Zot as sikur diçka që i përngjan Atij.
Është e mundur që të konceptohet pluraliteti përbrenda kategorisë së caktuar, njëherë pasi që kemi folur për kufizimet si: sasia, cilësia dhe koha. Megjithatë, Zoti nuk është i kufizuar me asnjërën prej këtyre kufizimeve, prandaj është e pamundur që të përfytyrohet Ai me një të ngjashëm ose të tillë.
Nëse përpiqemi që të paramendojmë esencën e ujit pa ndonjë atribut kufizues, dhe të përsërisim këtë ushtrim disa herë, asgjë nuk do t'i shtohet konceptit tonë origjinal. Sepse, qysh në fillim kemi përfytyruar ujin në kuptimin e tij absolut, pa ndonjë kufizim apo kushtëzim. Është e pamundur që në tentimin pasues të përfytyrojmë se do të na shfaqet një hipotezë e re për sasinë apo cilësinë e ujit.
Por, nëse ia shtojmë esencës së ujit disa atribute kufizuese që janë jothelbësore për të, do të lajmërohen format dhe instanca të ndryshme të ujit dhe me ta do të lajmërohet edhe pluraliteti. Si shembull tipik i kësaj do të ishte uji i shiut, uji i burimit, uji i lumit dhe uji i detit, të gjitha të vrojtuara në kohëra dhe vende të ndryshme. Nëse i eliminojmë të gjitha këto atribute kufizuese dhe të shikojmë prapë në esencën e ujit, do ta shohim të lirë prej të gjitha dualizmave dhe si një esencë të vetme.
Ne duhet të bëhemi të vetëdijshëm se çfarëdo një qenie që mund të përmbahet në një vend të caktuar, medoemos ka nevojë për atë vend. Dhe, çfarëdo një qenie që mund të përmbahet në një kohë të caktuar, ekzistencën ia ka borxh përcaktimit të kushteve të asaj kohe; ekzistenca e saj do të realizohet vetëm brenda kornizës kalimtare që i përmban ato kushte.
Kështu që, kur të bëhemi në dijeni për një qenie që është prezent në të gjitha kohërat dhe të gjitha vendet dhe që zotëron shkallën më të lartë të besueshme të përkryerjes, dhe përveç të cilit asgjë nuk është e përkryer ose absolute dhe i lirë prej të metave, atëherë duhet të pranojmë se ngarkimi i dualizmit ndaj një realiteti shumë të lartë është njëjtë sikur ta bësh atë të fundme dhe të kufizuar.


Në të vërtetë, Zoti nuk është një në kuptimin numerik, ashtu që ne të mund të imagjinojmë Atë si anëtarin e parë të kategorisë që pasohet nga e dyta. Njësia e Tij është e tillë, sa që nëse e paramendojmë ekzistencën e të dytës krahas Tij, atëherë i dyti duhet të jetë identik me të parin. Pasi që shumëllojshmëria e gjësendeve buron prej rrethanave të kufizuara, që i dallojnë ata njëra prej tjetrës, do të ishte plotësisht joracionale të parashtrojmë të dytin për një qenie që është i lirë prej të gjitha kufizimeve dhe kufijve. Ekzistenca e të dytit do të nënkuptonte se i pari ka kufizime dhe kufij. Dhe, nëse përjashtohen kufizimet dhe kufijtë, atëherë në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të kemi dy qenie; përshtypja jonë mbi të dytin do të ishte thjesht përsëritja e të parit.
Doktrina e unitetit hyjnor e ka kuptimin se nëse e konsiderojmë Zotin si të vetëm dhe të zhveshur prej të gjitha fenomeneve ekzistuese, atëherë esenca e Tij hyjnore do të pohohet tërësisht. Gjithashtu, nëse e konsiderojmë ekzistencën e Tij bashkë me ekzistencën e fenomenit, prapë ekzistenca e Tij do të pohohet tërësisht. Por, nëse përkundrazi, shikojmë në kontingjentin e fenomeneve duke e përjashtuar Zotin prej saj, në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të themi se është ekzistues, sepse ekzistenca e tyre varet prej Krijuesit si për nga prejardhja ashtu edhe nga përjetësimi i tyre.
Pra, sa herë që t’i atribuojmë Zotit ndonjë kufizim dhe konditë, kjo do të thotë se Zoti do të pushojë së ekzistuari sa herë që pushon së ekzistuari ajo konditë apo kufizim. Megjithatë, ekzistenca e Zotit nuk është subjekt i konditës dhe pluralitetit, prandaj arsyeja nuk mund të parashtrojë anëtarin e dytë të kategorisë së Tij.
Le të japim një ilustrim: Supozoni se bota është e pafundme, nuk ka kufij dhe në çfarëdo drejtimi që të udhëtojmë, kurrë nuk do të arrijmë te fundi i saj. Me një koncept të tillë të botës së trupave, ku të gjitha dimensionet e saj do të jenë të pakufishme, a mund të paramendojmë një botë tjetër si shtesë ndaj kësaj, qoftë ajo e fundme apo e pafundme? Patjetër që nuk do të mundemi, sepse koncepti i një bote të pafundme të trupave medoemos përjashton ekzistencën e një bote tjetër të tillë. Nëse mundohemi ta paramendojmë një botë të tillë, do të jetë ose identik me të parin ose me ndonjë segment të saj.
Kështu që, duke konsideruar se esenca hyjnore është qenie absolute, parashtrimi i ekzistencës së qenies së dytë që i përngjan Atij, do të ishte plotësisht e njëjtë me atë sikur të kishim paramenduar një botë të dytë të trupave që koekzistojnë me trupat e botës së pafundme. Me fjalë tjera, një gjë e tillë është e pamundur.
Prandaj, është i qartë kuptimi për Zotin se, të qenët Një, nuk do të thotë se Ai nuk është dy; por, është ajo se i dyti është i papërfytyrueshëm dhe se zotërimi ekskluziv i karakterit hyjnor është i domosdoshëm sipas esencës së Tij. Ai bëhet i veçantë prej të tjerëve, jo sipas kuptimit të kufizimeve por sipas kuptimit të vetë esencës së Tij, që mund të shquhet qartë prej të gjitha gjësendeve tjera. Përkundrazi, të gjitha qeniet tjera e arrijnë dallueshmërinë e tyre jo prej esencës së tyre por më tepër prej Zotit.
*****
Shohim qartë se raporti i ndërsjellë gjithëpërfshirës dhe harmonia ekzistojnë në mes të gjitha komponentëve të botës. Njeriu prodhon gazin karbonik, i cili ia mundëson frymëmarrjen e bimëve, pemëve dhe drurëve, që në mënyrë reciproke prodhojnë oksigjenin dhe ia mundësojnë njeriut frymëmarrjen. Si rezultat i këtij shkëmbimi në mes njeriut dhe bimëve, në të gjitha kohërat është konservuar një sasi e caktuar e oksigjenit; përndryshe, nuk do të kishte mbetur asnjë gjurmë nga ekzistenca njerëzore në tokë.
Sasia e nxehtësisë që pranon toka nga dielli i përgjigjet nevojave të qenieve të gjalla sa i përket nxehtësisë. Shpejtësia e rrotullimit të tokës përreth diellit dhe distanca që e mbajnë prej burimit të energjisë dhe të nxehtësisë, është e caktuar në atë mënyrë që të bëjë të mundshme ekzistencën njerëzore në tokë. Distanca e tokës prej diellit përcakton shkallën e nxehtësisë që i përgjigjet saktësisht nevojave të jetës njerëzore në tokë. Sikur të kishte qenë shpejtësia e rrotullimit njëqind mile (185,3 km) në orë, në vend të njëmijë mile (1.853 km) në orë, aq sa është tani, netët dhe ditët tona do të ishin dhjetë herë më të gjata sesa që janë tani, dhe intensiteti i diellit do të ngrihej aq shumë, sa që e gjithë bota bimore do të ishte djegur dhe netët e ftohta të dimrit do të ngrinin të gjithë filizat e freskët në dhe.


Sikur të ishin reduktuar për gjysmë rrezet e diellit, të gjitha krijesat e gjalla do të ishin ngrirë në vend, si pasojë e të ftohtit të madh. Ndërsa, në anën tjetër, sikur të ishin dyfishuar rrezet e diellit, fara e jetës nuk do të kishte dhënë fryt asnjëherë. Sikur të kishte qenë hëna më larg se toka, baticat do të ishin shumë më të forta dhe mjaft të forta që t’i çrrënjosin malet.
Sipas këtij këndvështrimi, bota na duket si një karvan në të cilën janë bashkuar të gjithë udhëtarët sikur hallkat e zinxhirit. Të gjitha pjesët e saja, të mëdha apo të vogla, bashkërisht janë duke u orvatur që të lëvizin përpara në një drejtim të njëjtë. Përmes këtij organizmi, gjithçka e përmbush funksionin e tij  të veçantë dhe të gjitha gjësendet ndihmojnë dhe e plotësojnë njëra-tjetrën. Lidhja e thellë dhe e padukshme i bashkon të gjitha atomet me të gjitha atomet e tjera.
Një botë që është e mbushur me unitet të tillë, duhet medoemos të jetë e ndërlidhur me një burim të vetëm. Qenia e ka prejardhjen prej një origjine të vetme; nëse tërësia e universit është një, atëherë edhe krijuesi i tij duhet të jetë një. Fakti që krijuesi e ka sjellë unitetin brenda shumëllojshmërisë së botës së krijuar, vetvetiu është një provë bindëse për njësinë, fuqinë dhe urtësinë e Tij.
Kurani Thotë: “Pyeti ata, ‘Më tregoni idhujt të cilët i adhuroni në vend të Zotit. A kanë krijuar ata ndonjë gjë prej Tokës apo, a kanë marrë pjesë në krijimin e qiejve bashkë me Zotin? A u kemi dhënë atyre ndonjë libër në të cilin ata mbështeten gjatë përshkrimit të shokëve ndaj nesh?’. Jo. Keqbërësit e mashtrojnë njëri-tjetrin me premtimet e tyre të kota. Padyshim, është Zoti ai i cili parandalon qiejt prej shembjes dhe asgjësimit; askush tjetër nuk do të mund t’i parandalojë ata nga shembja dhe asgjësimi. Dije që Zoti yt është i durueshëm prej falës.” (Fatir, 40-41)
Natyra jonë e pastër, që është dimensioni themelor i ekzistencës sonë, gjithashtu pohon njësinë e Zotit. Gjatë krizave të rënda dhe kohërave të vështira, kur të gjitha dëshirat tona janë të fokusuara në një pikë të vetme, ne ndërrojmë drejtimin dhe ia besojmë zemrën Atij.
Një prej nxënësve të Imam Xhafer Sadikut (a.s.) e pyeti Atë: “Çfarë prove ekziston për njësinë e Zotit?”. Imami (a.s.) u përgjigj: “Prova për njësinë e Tij është raporti i ndërsjellët dhe vazhdimësia e tërë kreacionit, renditja e plotë në ekzistencë që sundon mbi të gjitha gjërat. Zoti, në Kuran thotë: “Sikur të kishte qenë një krijues tjetër përpos Zotit, në qiej dhe në tokë, renditja e tyre do të humbej dhe bota do të ishte shkatërruar.”(30)
Pra, rregullsia dhe tërësorja e rregullave që sundojnë mbi të gjitha gjërat, hedhin poshtë teorinë e ekzistimit të disa zotëve, duke sunduar nëpër sfera të njëjta apo të ndryshme.
*****
Ndonëse Kurani thekson unitetin e Zotit në krijim dhe në urtësi, e përmend gjithashtu edhe rolin e shkakut dhe mjeteve që i zbatojnë urdhrat e shenjta të Zotit. Ai thotë: “Zoti e zbrit poshtë ujin prej qiejve dhe e ringjall tokën, pas vdekjes së saj. Aty ka shenja të qarta për ata që janë të vëmendshëm” (16:65).
Njëherë, pasi të nxjerrim përfundimin se vetëm Zoti është i angazhuar në krijimin, renditjen dhe drejtimin e tërë universit, dhe se të gjitha burimet e pasojës dhe shkakësisë janë të nënshtruara ndaj vullnetit dhe urdhrit të Tij – duke pasur çdonjëri prej tyre rolin e veçantë të caktuar nga ana e Zotit – njëherë që të arrijmë këtë përfundim, si mund të paramendojmë që ndonjë qenie tjetër të jetë në nivelin e njëjtë me Zotin dhe t’i përkulemi në adhurim para tij? Kurani thotë: “Disa prej tyre i konsiderojnë të tjerët si të barabartë me Zotin dhe i donë ata sikur të kishin qenë Zot, por besimtarët ia kushtojnë tërë dashurinë Zotit të tyre” (Bekare,165). “Në mes të shenjave të Tij janë nata, dita, dielli dhe hëna. Mos u përkulni dhe mos i bëni sexhde para diellit dhe hënës. Në vend të saj, bëni sexhde para Zotit, i cili i krijoi ata” (Fusilet, 37)

Vazhdon...

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i dymbëdhjetë
Fuqia e pakufishme e Zotit


Fuqia e pakufishme e Zotit nuk ka dëshmi më të qartë sesa ajo që sigurohet përmes studimit dhe hulumtimit të fenomenit të universit të krijuar dhe formave të shumta si dhe koloritit të natyrës, e cila kurrë nuk mund të përshkruhet tërësisht.
Kur ta vështrojmë kreacionin e Zotit, do ta gjejmë veten të ballafaquar me një energji të pafundme për të cilën nuk mund të paramendohet asnjë kufizim. Një vështrim në kreacion dhe në miliona të vërteta që janë të fshehura në mrekullitë e natyrës dhe në thellësitë e vetë qenies së njeriut, na siguron të dhëna më të qarta të shkallës së fuqisë së Atij që është Një, dhe që e ka krijuar atë, sepse renditja e pasur dhe komplekse e qenies nuk pranon asnjë shpjegim tjetër.
Është fuqia e Zotit e cila nuk mund të krahasohet me asgjë, ajo që e detyron njeriun që të përkulet përpara Krijuesit të këtij projekti të madh. Nuk ka fjalë për të shprehur përmasat e fuqisë së tij; ajo esencë unike ka aq shumë fuqi, sa që kurdoherë që Ai dëshiron të shfaqet diçka, i mjafton urdhrit “Bëhu” për të dalë jashtë Tij, dhe objekti të cilit i drejtohet do të bëhet. Kurani Thotë: “Kur Ai dëshiron ndonjë gjë të caktuar, Ai vetëm urdhëron ‘Bëhu’, dhe ajo bëhet” (Jasin, 82)
Ligji i parashtruar në këtë ajet është treguesi më i mirë i fuqisë së Tij të pakufishme dhe i manifestimit të fuqisë dhe madhështisë së Tij të pafundme. Ky ligj mohon çdo kufi që mund t’i caktohet fuqisë së Zotit dhe çdo proklamatë që mund t’i përshkruhet si e pamjaftueshme për të gjitha kriteret dhe përmasat e këtij ligji hyjnor.
Të parët e shkencave natyrore dhe njerëzit e laboratorëve, përkundër të gjitha përparimeve që kanë arritur, ende nuk i kanë fituar njohuritë komplete në lidhje me sekretet e vetëm njërit prej qenieve të shumta dhe të ndryshme të universit të krijuar. Megjithatë, dituria e pjesshme dhe e mangët, të cilën e ka siguruar njeriu në lidhje me disa qenie që ekzistojnë në këtë botë, i mjafton atij që të kuptojë me tërë qenien e tij se, një fuqi e madhe që ka krijuar një varietet dhe një shumëllojshmëri në univers, duhet të jetë i pafundmë.
Duke marrë parasysh diapazonin e Tij të gjërave të krijuara: krijesat e imta dhe bishat përbindësha me forma të çuditshme që banojnë në fund të oqeanit; zogjtë e hijshëm dhe melodikë me krahët shumëngjyrësh, bukuria e të cilëve imitohet nga ana e artistëve të shkathët si një zbukurim i zejes së tyre; yjet që shkëlqejnë në qiej dhe dielli që lind dhe perëndon; agimi dhe drita e hënës; planetët, galaktikat dhe mjegullnajat, që disa prej tyre përmbajnë në brendësitë e tyre me miliona yje shkëlqyese, që janë marramendëse në pafundësinë e tyre të dukshme.
Si të tilla që janë, gjërat e krijuara, a nuk të frikësojnë me madhështinë e tij dhe a nuk sugjerojnë për fuqinë e pafundme të Krijuesit të tij? A mundet ndokush që të mos e përfill fuqinë e Krijuesit që i jep një shumëllojshmëri të tillë jetës dhe bën që të shfaqen format e veçanta dhe të fundme në një diapazon të gjerë të fenomeneve?
Tani, duke ditur faktin se, të gjitha këto forma magjepse të gjërave të krijuara përfundimisht rrjedhin nga atomi, çështja e qenies nuk mund të shpjegohet ndryshe, veçse duke u referuar në një fuqi udhëzuese dhe të pafundme. Është Ai, i Cili që i nxit të gjitha gjërat në drejtim të marrjes së formave jetëdhënëse dhe që zotëron fuqinë dhe inteligjencën për të planifikuar dhe dizajnuar këtë skemë të gjerë dhe precize.
*****
I madh dhe i vogël, i vështirë dhe i lehtë, janë tipare që i takojnë qenies së fundme; në sferën e pafundme të esencës dhe atributeve të Zotit, nuk ekzistojnë çështje të tilla si, e madhe dhe e vogël, shumë dhe disa, etj. Paaftësia dhe pamundësia shkaktohen nëse ndonjë faktori i jepet në dispozicion një madhësi e fundme e energjisë dhe në rrugën e tij ekziston ndonjë pengesë, ose nëse faktorit të tillë i mungojnë mjetet dhe instrumentet për të vepruar; në rastin e fuqisë së pafundme, të gjitha këto janë të papërfytyrueshme.
Kurani thotë:“ Asgjë në qiej ose në Tokë nuk mund t’i shkaktojë ndonjë dobësi ose paaftësi Zotit; me të vërtetë, Zoti është i gjithëdijshëm dhe i plotfuqishëm” (Fatir, 44)
Edhe pse, zoti është i aftë t’i kryejë të gjitha punët, Ai e krijoi botën sipas një skeme specifike dhe precize, në kornizën e së cilës është caktuar një rol i veçantë fenomeneve të posaçme që i paraprijnë të tjerëve. Ato fenomene janë të nënshtruara në mënyrë të padiskutueshme dhe plotësisht urdhrit të Tij, dhe asnjëherë nuk e kundërshtojnë as më të voglin urdhër të Tij.
Kurani thotë: “Dielli, hëna dhe yjet janë nën urdhrin e Tij. Bëhu i vetëdijshëm se kreacioni i takon vetëm Allahut; është urdhri i Tij depërtues që në pastërtinë e tij të lartësuar krijon botën dhe çdo gjë që përmban ajo” (Araf, 54)
Nëse flasim në mënyrë të prerë, asnjë krijesë në skemën e universit nuk  mund të bëhet manifestimi i fuqisë ose të ketë ndonjë pjesë në vullnetin dhe urdhrin e Tij, sepse sikur që Zoti nuk ka ortak në esencën e Tij, ashtu edhe në shkakësinë e Tij nuk ka asnjë ortak.
Pasi që të gjitha krijesave u mungon pavarësia në esencën e tyre dhe janë të varur prej Tij, ata janë të mangët edhe në krijimin e veprave dhe të ndikimeve. Çdo faktor dhe shkak e ka prejardhjen e esencës së qenies së tij prej Zotit, si edhe fuqia e tij për të vepruar dhe për të ushtruar ndonjë ndikim.
Kurdoherë që dëshiron Ai ose kërkon nevoja, rregulla që i rrethon të gjitha qeniet, e braktis rolin e saj sepse ajo rregull i është nënshtruar vetvetiu vullnetit të Tij, sado që rregulla mund të jetë e çmuar dhe e qëndrueshme. Krijuesi, i Cili ia ka caktuar një pasojë të veçantë çdo faktori dhe shkaku, është në gjendje që të neutralizojë dhe të pezullojë atë pasojë në çdo moment. Njëjtë, sikur që një urdhër ishte i mjaftueshëm për të prurë në ekzistencë tërë universin në mënyrë të njëjtë, mjafton një urdhër tjetër që ta zhdukë efektin e zakonshëm të fenomenit.
Kurani thotë: “Ata thanë, ‘Digjeni Ibrahimin dhe në këtë mënyrë do të ndihmoni zotët tuaj, nëse jeni njerëz të veprave’. Ne i urdhëruam zjarrit, ‘bëhu i ftohtë për Ibrahimin dhe mos e lëndo atë.’ Ata u munduan që t’i bëjnë dredhi kundër tij, por ne i bëmë ata humbës” (Enbija, 68-69) Edhe pse, ekziston tërheqja e fuqishme në mes të diellit dhe tokës, e cila tërheqje përfshin një hapësirë të gjerë, të dy trupat janë të nënshtruar vullnetit të Tij. Sapo T’i japë një zogu të vogël një fuqi të mjaftueshme, zogu është në gjendje t’i rezistojë tërheqjes së tokës dhe të fluturojë.
Kurani thotë: “A nuk i shikojnë ata shpendët fluturues në qiell dhe të vërejnë se qielli është i nënshtruar ndaj tyre? Është vetëm Zoti, Ai i cili i mban ata në lartësi dhe kjo është një shenjë e qartë e fuqisë së Zotit për njerëzit që besojnë” (Nahl, 79)
Çfarëdo fenomeni që mund të paramendohet që ekziston, në botën e qenies do t'i gjejë mjetet e nevojshme të jetesës, të përgatitura nga ana e Krijuesit. Prandaj, çfarëdo fuqie dhe aftësie që është formuar në skemën e kreacionit, ajo patjetër duhet të ndërlidhet me fuqinë e pafundme të Zotit.
Udhëheqësi i besimtarëve Aliu (a.s.), në fjalimin e tij, që është i regjistruar në Nehxh-ul Belaga, thotë: “O Zot! Ne nuk mund të depërtojmë në thellësitë e madhështisë dhe të lartësisë Tënde. Ne dimë vetëm që je i gjallë dhe ekzistencë në vetvete, se je i lirë prej ngrënies dhe gjumit. Asnjë mendje nuk mund të të perceptojë Ty dhe asnjë sy nuk mund të të shikojë Ty, por Ti i shikon të gjithë sytë. Ti e di jetëgjatësinë e të gjitha gjësendeve dhe Ti je i gjithëfuqishëm.
Edhe pse nuk kemi kuptuar asgjë prej kreacionit Tënd, ne jemi të habitur nga fuqia Jote dhe Të lartësojmë me madhështi. Ajo që është e fshehur prej nesh dhe sytë tanë nuk mund të shikojnë, dhe mendjet tona nuk mund ta arrijnë; ajo që është e mbuluar përmes vellove të padukshmes, është shumë më e madhe sesa ajo që mund të shikojmë...”(31)


Nëse njeriu vendos që të ndërtojmë ndonjë spital, ai së pari do të grumbullojë veglat e nevojshme dhe pjesët e pajisjeve që nuk kanë lidhje esenciale njëri me tjetrin, dhe pastaj i bashkon në mes veti sipas kuptimit të vargut të ndërlidhjeve artificiale, për të arritur deri te qëllimi i tij.
Me qëllim të formimit të ndërlidhjeve të tilla artificiale, ai do të shfrytëzojë forca dhe objekte të ndryshme ekzistuese. Puna dhe aktiviteti i tij janë një pjesë e sistemit të kreacionit; ato nuk janë aktivitete kreative plotësisht të dukshme, por vetëm një formë e lëvizjes që zë vend brenda objektit ekzistues. Kreacioni hyjnor formon një kategori që dallohet plotësisht prej formimit të ndërlidhjeve artificiale në mes të objekteve të palidhura. Zoti i formon gjësendet bashkë me të gjitha tiparet, forcat, energjitë dhe karakteristikat e tij.
Kur të themi se Zoti është i gjithëfuqishëm, ne duhet të jemi të vetëdijshëm për atë se, fuqia e tij ka të bëjë vetëm me gjërat që janë të mundshme. Gjërat që janë të arsyetuara si të pamundshme janë plotësisht jashtë sferës së fuqisë së Tij, dhe për ne fjalët si “fuqia” ose “aftësia” në lidhje me gjërat që janë të pamundshme, janë të pasakta dhe të pakuptimta. Ndonëse fuqia e Zotit është e pakufishme, duhet të merren parasysh aftësitë perceptuese të gjërave dhe mundësitë e tyre për të shërbyer si vendi i manifestimit të fuqisë hyjnore. Implementimi i vullnetit të Zotit është i gërshetuar me relacionet ndërmjet shkakut dhe pasojës, dhe me një rrjet kompleks të arsyeve dhe shkaqeve. Për t’u bërë një gjësend objekt i vullnetit të Zotit, nuk mund të bëhet i parealizueshëm dhe në esencën e tij duhet të zotërojë aftësinë perceptuese; vullneti hyjnor është i kualifikuar në kuptimin e perceptimit të gjërave. Është e vërtetë se shkëlqimi hyjnor është i pafundmë dhe i kalon kufijtë vazhdimisht, por vendi i caktuar për pranimin e tij mund të jetë me të meta dhe i paaftë për të absorbuar pjesën e pafundme, që burimi tepër i pasur, ia ofron atij.
Oqeani është një burim jashtëzakonisht i pasur me ujë, por tankeri ka vetëm një kapacitet të kufizuar për të pranuar ujin; në fakt, vetëm me një sasi të vogël të ujit mund të ngarkohet tankeri. Mjaft e qartë, ajo çka është e fundme dhe e kufizuar, në këtë rast është kapaciteti i tankerit, jo uji i oqeanit.
Dikush e pyeti Udhëheqësin e Besimtarëve Aliun (a.s.): “A ka aftësi Zoti yt, që të vendosë tërë botën në brendësi të një veje të pulës?”. Ai u përgjigj: “Me të vërtetë, Zoti i Plotfuqishëm është në gjendje të bëjë gjithçka, por atë çka po kërkon ti është e pamundur”.(32) Pra, edhe pse esenca e shenjtë e Zotit është absolutisht e lirë prej pamundësive dhe paaftësive, është e pakuptimtë dhe joracionale për të kërkuar prej Zotit të bëjë diçka qenësisht të pamundur.
*****
Njeriu, zemra e të cilit rrah për dashurinë ndaj Zotit dhe që lundron me besim në Krijuesin e të gjitha qenieve, asnjëherë nuk do të dekurajohet dhe nuk do të humbë shpresën, qoftë edhe në mes të vështirësive më të rënda. Çfarëdo veprimi që ndërmerr, ai e bën këtë me vetëdijen e qenies që është nën hijen mbrojtëse të fuqisë supreme që mund ta bëjë fitues mbi të gjitha vështirësitë.
Njeriu që është i vetëdijshëm për Zotin dhe që e di se e gëzon mbështetjen e tij, mund t’i rezistojë dhe t’i durojë të gjitha mundimet dhe vuajtjet. Vështirësitë për të janë sikur shkuma mbi sipërfaqen e ujit. Zjarri që digjet brenda tij bëhet edhe më i ndezur dhe ai shfaqet edhe më i fortë se kurdoherë prej vuajtjeve.
Gjatë mundimeve që i duron, ai është i ngushëlluar dhe i përforcuar përmes dashamirësisë dhe përkrahjes së Zotit. Dhe kjo është, motori i tij i vërtetë i aktiviteteve të tija. Dështimet nuk ia bllokojnë rrugën e tij dhe nuk bëhen shkak i dorëzimit të tij; përkundrazi, me synime të sinqerta dhe përpjekje të zellshme, ai vazhdon të orvatet deri te fitorja përfundimtare.
Ai e di mirë, se përpjekjet e tij nuk mund të mbesin të pafrytshme dhe se fitorja shkon te ai që e meriton. Kurdo që të dëshirojë Ai, do të marrë për dore atë që është rrëzuar dhe është shtypur, i cili nuk ka strehë tjetër përveç Atij, dhe ta ngritë atë deri në majën e fuqisë. Ndonjëherë, Ai e fshin pluhurin e poshtërimit dhe ia ul hundën e shtypësit arrogant dhe të fuqishëm, i cili beson vetëm në dhunë dhe në logjikën e forcës, dhe i cili i trajton njerëzit si të pavlefshëm.
Historia na dëshmon për shumë tiranë të shkatërruar përmes katastrofave, duke u fundosur dhe duke u zhdukur në shtrëngatën e turpit!


Vetë tregimet për të dërguarit e Zotit na pasqyrojnë modelin më komplet dhe më ideal të vlerave njerëzore. Ne të gjithë e dimë, se si të dërguarit i kanë bërë ballë forcave shtypëse të atyre ditëve, me qëllim të udhëzimit të njerëzve kah shpëtimi, reformimit të shoqërisë dhe rrënjosjes së vlerave të larta dhe fisnike në mendjet e tyre. Duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë, ata e ndezën shkëndijën e parë të shkatërrimit të politeizmit.
Përgjigjja që u ngrit prej besimeve të tyre, shkaktoi një tronditje pozitive të tillë, sa që ishin në gjendje ta ndërrojnë faqen dhe drejtimin e historisë. Ata i ngujuan fondamentet e adhurimit monoteist dhe themeluan principet e virtytit në mënyrë më gjithëpërfshirëse.
Kush mund të mohojë rolin e luajtur përmes devotshmërisë së tyre dhe besimit në luftën e palodhshme që e zhvilluan? Sa larg mund ta çojë njeriun fuqia dhe sa mund t’ia mundësojë durimin dhe sakrificën?
Një rishikim i përciptë i historisë krenare të jetës së profetëve, na mundëson që të vërejmë, në formën më të gjallë të mundshme, sinqeritetin dhe devotshmërinë që e kanë treguar, mëshirën dhe durimin, dhe dëshirën e tyre të fortë për të udhëzuar dhe reformuar njeriun. Sekreti fundamental i suksesit të tyre ishte fakti se, asnjëherë për asnjë moment nuk kanë menduar për veten; ata kanë hequr dorë sinqerisht nga vetë qenia e tyre, duke e bërë veten dhuratë për kauzën e Zotit. Atëherë Zoti iu përgjigj duke ia dhuruar pavdekshmërinë dhe famën e përjetshme për ata.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i trembëdhjetë
Dituria e pafundme e Zotit

Krijuesi që nuk mund të rrethohet me vend, për esencën e Të Cilit nuk mund të përfytyrohet asnjë kufi, qenia e të Cilit nuk mungon në asnjë vend të qiellit dhe të Tokës, një krijues i tillë, sigurisht që është i vetëdijshëm për të gjitha gjërat; nuk ka asgjë jashtë tërë skemës së qenies, ku rrezet e ndritura të diturisë së Tij nuk shkëlqejnë.
Ngjarjet që ndodhin në pjesët më të largëta të universit, ndodhitë që janë paraqitur para miliona vitesh ose do të paraqiten pas miliona vitesh në të ardhmen – të gjitha janë të përfshira në sferën e diturisë së Tij; prandaj, përpjekjet më gjithëpërfshirëse për interpretimin e diturisë së Tij janë të dënuara për të dështuar.
Për të kuptuar fushën e gjerë të diturisë së Tij, ne e shtrijmë kufirin e mendjes sonë, zbatojmë inteligjencën tonë në të menduarit dhe në hulumtim, dhe përpiqemi të përparojmë kah qëllimi ynë me mendjen e pastër. Prapëseprapë, aparatit tonë mendor do t’i mungojnë shkathtësitë e nevojshme për arritjen e qëllimit tonë.
Sikur të kishim në çdo vend, sikur që ekzistojmë në një vend dhe në një kohë të caktuar, ashtu që asnjë vend të mos ishte i privuar nga prezenca jonë, asgjë nuk do të ishte e fshehur prej nesh dhe do të ishim në dijeni për çdo gjë.
Për ne, bota e qenies është e ndarë në dy pjesë: e zbuluar (e hapur) dhe e fshehtë. Gjërat janë të “fshehta” në atë kuptim që të vërtetat e caktuara, duke qenë të pakufishme dhe jomateriale, nuk mund të perceptohen përmes ndjenjave tona. Është e rëndësishme që të mbajmë në mend se tërësia e ekzistencës nuk përbëhet prej materies që shtrihet brenda diapazonit të shkencës empirike.
Për të kuptuar sekretet dhe misteret e kreacionit, na duhet që të parashtrojmë një platformë. Lartësinë që mund të arrijmë varet prej forcës intelektuale që kemi në dispozicion dhe prej shkallës së mirëkuptimit që e vë në lëvizje ngritjen tonë. Njëherë, pasi të kemi një platformë të përshtatshme, shumë realitete do të na bëhen të njohura për ne.
*****
Përmes shprehjes gajb (e fshehta), Kurani Fisnik ia vendos përpara njeriut një vizon të gjerë të realitetit. Gjithashtu edhe të dërguarit e Zotit janë përpjekur që ta lartësojnë vetëdijen e njeriut për universin e krijuar, deri në një nivel që e përfshijnë si pafundësinë, ashtu edhe të fundmen dhe kufijtë e të padukshmes, ose të themi dimensionet e mundshme të të dukshmes.
Për Zotin, “e fshehta” nuk ekziston; për Të, tërë universi është i “dukshëm”. Kurani thotë:“Ai është që e di të fshehtën dhe të dukshmen, Ai është Mëshiruesi, Mëshirëbërësi” (Hashr, 22) Çfarëdo që është krijuar nga ana e njeriut rrjedh prej shkathtësisë, inteligjencës dhe diturisë së vetë njeriut si krijues. Sa më delikat dhe më i rafinuar që është produkti, aq më qartë e shfaq diturinë e thellë dhe gjithëpërfshirëse të krijuesit të tij, dhe aq më shumë dëshmon për aftësitë e tij planifikuese dhe projektuese.
Puna e dorës së njeriut nuk krahasohet në asnjë mënyrë me misteret dhe madhështitë e kreacionit. Megjithatë, neve na sugjerohet se, skema harmonike dhe e renditur e universit, si dhe manifestimi i inteligjencës në planin e tij të gjerë, mahnitëse dhe të tejbukur të kreacionit, duhet patjetër që të na dëshmojë se, njëri që planifikon dhe që e pajis atë me rregulla, duhet të zotërojë diturinë e pakufishme dhe gjithëpërfshirëse. Nënshtrimi ndaj ligjeve të universit është dëshmia më e fortë për ekzistimin e një qenieje që i kapërcen të gjithë kufijtë me dituri, vullnet dhe urtësi, dhe i cili i ka projektuar çudirat e kreacionit në përputhje me planin e kalkuluar në mënyrë precize. Shenjat e diturisë së Tij të pafundme mund të shihen qartë në çdo grimcë të çdo fenomeni.
Eksperimentet dhe teoritë e shkencëtarëve furnizojnë me dëshmi çdonjërin që dëshiron të dijë për diturinë e pafundme të Zotit dhe për manifestimet e Tij të panumërta në mbretëritë e insekteve, shtazëve dhe bimëve.
Zoti është i informuar për drejtimin e yjeve në gjithësi, për botën enigmatike dhe tronditëse të mjegullnajave dhe për rotacionet e galaktikave; për të gjitha gjërat prej të paraamshueshmes deri te pasamshueshmja; për numrin total të atomeve në trupat qiellor; për lëvizjet e miliona krijesave, të mëdha dhe të vogla, që lëvizin në sipërfaqen e tokës dhe në thellësitë e oqeaneve; për normat dhe ligjet që e rregullojnë natyrën në mënyrë të pagabueshme; për aspektet e dukshme dhe të padukshme të të gjitha gjërave. Ai di edhe për hutitë shqetësuese që janë si pasojë e ndërlikimeve, më mirë sesa ata që dinë për vetveten.
Dëgjoni edhe njëherë se çka thotë Kurani:“A nuk është i informuar për sekretet e krijesave të Tija, Ai që e krijoi botën? Sigurisht që Ai ka Dituri për të gjitha hollësitë dhe sekretet e botës”. (Mulk, 14) “Asgjë nuk është e fshehur prej Zotit, as në tokë as në qiell” (Al-i Imran, 5) Shkencëtarët e natyrës janë më të njoftuar sesa të tjerët për hollësitë dhe përpikëritë e mistereve që janë të rrënjosura në çdo pjesë të kreacionit; ata janë të vetëdijshëm prej studimeve dhe hulumtimeve të llogaritjeve të ndryshme që janë të integruara në brendësitë e gjësendeve të gjalla dhe jo të gjalla, në qelizat dhe në globulinat; për format e ndryshme të aksioneve dhe reaksioneve, të brendshme dhe të jashtme, që zënë vend në ta; dhe për përpjekjet e materialeve dhe substancave të ndryshme. Në këtë mënyrë, ata bëhen dëshmitarë të shenjave mahnitëse të Zotit dhe diturisë së pafundme në natyrë, ose sikur që thotë Kurani “...në horizonte” (Fusilet, 53). Më shumë se të tjerët, ata janë të eksponuar manifestimit të atributeve dhe përkryerjeve të Zotit, duke përfshirë edhe diturinë e Tij të pakufizuar, dhe nëse ata nuk e refuzojnë thirrjen e ndërgjegjes së tyre, do të dallojnë më qartë ekzistencën e Krijuesit.
Njëfarë dijetari ka thënë njëherë: “Bota jonë i përngjan më tepër një ideje të famshme sesa një makinacioni të famshëm. Si një teori ose një definicion shkencor, mund të thuhet se bota është produkt i një ideje të famshme ose manifestimit të një ideje (mendimi) shumë më superior sesa jona. Si po duket mendimi shkencor po lëviz në drejtimin e kësaj teorie”.
Dituria e Zotit nuk është e kufizuar me gjërat e së kaluarës ose ngjarjet dhe objektet e së tashmes; dituria e Tij për të ardhmen është pikërisht e njëjtë sikur dituria e Tij për të tashmen.
Dituria e Zotit është, të themi ashtu, e “drejtpërdrejtë” në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës. Nuk ka nevojë që së pari të ekzistojë një objekt i diturisë, për të cilën duhet të ndërlidhet vetë dituria e Tij. Të gjitha gjërat janë të shpaluara para Tij, sepse esenca e Tij e shenjtë është diçka që dallohet plotësisht prej të gjitha krijesave dhe fenomeneve tjera, dhe njëkohësisht është edhe i ndarë prej tyre: të gjitha gjërat e së kaluarës dhe të ardhmes janë në prezencën Tij pa pasur nevojë për ndonjë ndërmjetësues.
Udhëheqësi i besimtarëve, Aliu (a.s.) thotë: “Ai i di të gjitha gjërat, por jo përmes mjeteve dhe veglave, mungesa e të cilave do të kishte detyruar ndërprerjen e diturisë së Tij. Nuk ekziston ndonjë tërësi e bashkuar, e quajtur “Dituri”, që është si ndërmjetësues në mes Atij dhe gjësendeve të diturisë së Tij; nuk ka asgjë tjetër përpos esencës së Tij.”(33)
Këtu Aliu (a.s.) e përmend parimin teologjik, sipas të cilit informimi i Zotit për të gjitha gjërat është i drejtpërdrejtë dhe i menjëhershëm. Në diturinë e Tij për fenomenet, Zoti nuk ka nevojë për format mendore që janë baza për sigurimin e diturisë. Sikur të kishte siguruar diturinë përmes mjeteve dhe formave të tilla, do të ishte lajmëruar nevoja te Ai, ndërsa Ai është i lirë prej nevojave.
Prej njërit që rrjedh ekzistenca e botës dhe të banorëve të tij, që është në gjendje të përmbushë nevojat e çdo sendi që mund të paramendohet, që dhuron çdo përkryerje dhe dhunti, a mund të besohet se Ai vetë është i burgosuri i Nevojës?


Format mendore mbesin në mendjet tona për aq sa dëshirojmë ne që të mbesin; ato zhduken menjëherë sapo ta largojmë vëmendjen tonë prej tyre, sepse ato janë të formuara dhe të krijuara nga ana jonë. Kjo formë e diturisë nuk është e drejtpërdrejtë dhe jondërmjetësuese, prandaj është quajtur “dituria e përfituar” në dallim prej “diturisë së drejtpërdrejtë”, që nuk ka nevojë për mjete.
Dallimi në mes nesh, që vetë e krijojmë formën tonë mendore, dhe të krijuesit, i Cili krijon të gjitha qeniet, qëndron në atë se ne i kemi borxh Atij për ekzistencën tonë dhe prandaj kemi nevojë për Të, sepse Ai është Krijuesi i vërtetë dhe gjallërues i të gjitha gjësendeve, është i lirë prej nevojave dhe nuk ka nevojë të shfrytëzojë përfytyrimin për të siguruar diturinë.
Përshkrimi i ngjarjeve të kaluara dhe të ardhme që zënë vend në horizontet e qenies dhe mendjes sonë është i kufizuar në mënyrë të paevitueshme, pasi që ne e okupojmë vendin dhe kohën e caktuar, jashtë së cilës nuk kemi ekzistencë. Ne jemi fenomene materiale, dhe materia, në pajtim me ligjet e fizikës dhe të relativitetit, ka nevojë për kohë dhe hapësirë në procesin e tij gradual të zhvillimit dhe të ndryshimit. E kaluara dhe e ardhmja nuk kanë ndonjë rëndësi për qenien që është prezent prej të paraamshueshmes deri te pasamshueshmja, në të gjitha hapësirat dhe kohërat, dhe është i lirë prej robërimit ndaj materies dhe pasojave të tij.
Pasi që çdo fenomen mbështetet në ekzistencën e pafundme të Krijuesit, për sa i përket ekzistencës dhe prejardhjes së tij, asnjë vello apo barrierë nuk mund të supozohet se ekziston në mes Zotit  dhe  fenomenit të  caktuar; Zoti e përmbyll dimensionin e  tij të  jashtëm dhe  të brendshëm, dhe është plotësisht i autorizuar për një gjë të tillë.
Dikush e pyeti Udhëheqësin e besimtarëve Aliun (a.s.): “Ku është Zoti?”, dhe Aliu (a.s.) u përgjigj: “Nuk është e drejtë që të parashtrohet kjo pyetje, sepse është Zoti, Ai që krijon vendin. As nuk është e drejtë të parashtrohet pyetja ‘Çfarë është Zoti, prej çfarë natyre është Zoti?’, sepse është Zoti, Ai që e krijoi tërë natyrën. Aq më tepër, nuk është e drejtë ta parashtrohet pyetja ‘Çka është Zoti?’, sepse është Zoti, Ai që i krijoi të gjitha themelet.
Lavdëruar qoftë Zoti i Gjithëfuqishëm, që të diturit nuk janë në gjendje të notojnë në valët e shkëlqimit të Tij, që përkujtimi për përjetësinë e Tij i ndalon të gjitha mendjet në shtegun e tyre, dhe që në qiellin e Tij të gjerë të shenjtërisë, mendja e humb rrugën e tij.”(34)
Kurani thotë:“Zoti është i informuar për gjithçka që ekziston në sipërfaqen e tokës dhe në thellësitë e oqeaneve. Ai ka dijeni për çdo gjeth që bien dhe për çdo farë që është i fshehur në errësirën e tokës. Të gjitha gjësendet, të njoma dhe të thata, janë të qarta për Të.” (Enam, 59)  Le të paramendojmë se gjendemi në një dhomë duke shikuar rrugën përmes një dritareje të vogël, ku vërejmë turma të mëdha automjetesh që lëvizin shpejt përgjatë rrugës. Është e qartë që nuk mund t’i vërejmë të gjitha automjetet njëkohësisht; ne i shohim një nga një duke kaluar para dritares, dhe pastaj zhduken prej shikimit tonë. Nëse nuk dimë asgjë për automjetet, mund të paramendojmë se ato vijnë në ekzistencë gradualisht në njërin skaj të dritares dhe pushojnë së ekzistuari në skajin tjetër të dritares.
Kjo dritare e vogël i korrespondon saktësisht fushës sonë të vizionit; e përcakton të kaluarën dhe të ardhmen për automjetet. Ata që janë jashtë dhomës, duke qëndruar në trotuar, i shohin të gjitha automjetet duke lëvizur njëri pas tjetrit. Situata jonë, për sa i përket të kaluarës dhe të tashmes së botës, është sikur i atij personi që i vështron automjetet përmes dritares së vogël.
Njëherë kur të njëmendësojmë se Zoti është mbi kohën dhe hapësirën, do të kuptojmë se ngjarjet e së kaluarës dhe të ardhmes gjithmonë janë prezent dhe ekzistuese para Tij, sikur një pikturë.
Prandaj, duhet të kemi një ndjenjë të përgjegjësisë ndaj Krijuesit, i Cili është në dijeni për çdo më të voglin veprim dhe punë të botës së krijuar, sikur që thotë Kurani: “Ai di për të gjitha veprimet tuaja” (Bekare, 283) - dhe mënjanon prej nesh çdo mëkat apo gabim që mund të na shkaktojë largimin prej Tij. Ne duhet të adhurojmë Zotin, zotëruesin e diturisë absolute, I Cili ka bërë që t'u kundërvihemi këtyre periudhave të ndryshme dhe t’i arrijmë aftësitë e tanishme që i kemi. Gjithashtu, nuk duhet të shfaqim mosbindje ndaj urdhrave të Tija, që na hapin rrugën drejt lumturisë së vërtetë dhe qëllimit përfundimtar të njeriut, dhe nuk duhet të pranojmë asnjë synim tjetër përveç Atij.


Për të arritur te Zoti, ne duhet ta stolisim veten me atribute hyjnore dhe ta përgatisim veten, përderisa jemi duke qëndruar përkohësisht në këtë botë, për takimin me Të. Atëherë, ne mund t’i kthehemi Atij, që është burimi, origjina dhe fillimi i ekzistencës sonë. Kjo kërkon veprime dhe përpjekje të mundimshme me qëllim të përmirësimit të vetvetes, sepse përgjegjësia për të vepruar në këtë mënyrë është vendosur mbi supet e njeriut si një detyrë hyjnore.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i katërmbëdhjetë
Opinionet në lidhje me drejtësinë e Zotit

Çështja e drejtësisë, si një prej atributeve të Zotit, e ka historinë e tij të veçantë. Shkolla të ndryshme të mendimit në Islam, kanë mbajtur qëndrime të ndryshme në lidhje më këtë temë, duke interpretuar në përputhje principet e tyre të veçanta.
Disa Sunnij që ndjekin pikëpamjet e teologut Ebu’l Hasan Ash’ari, nuk besojnë në drejtësinë e Zotit si një çështje të besimit, dhe ata mohojnë se drejtësia është e përkryer sipas akteve hyjnore. Megjithatë, sipas pikëpamjes së tyre, Zoti e trajton një person të caktuar dhe çfarëdo dënimi ose shpërblimi ia jep Ai - pavarësisht se çka ka merituar, do të paraqesë të mirën absolute dhe drejtësinë, edhe pse mund të na duket e padrejtë kur ta matim me standardet njerëzore.
Në këtë mënyrë, këta Ashari i veçuan atributet e drejtësisë së Zotit prej veprave të Tija, dhe në këtë mënyrë e pranuan si të drejtë çka do që mund t’i atribuohet Atij. Nëse Ai shpërblen të drejtin dhe e ndëshkon mëkatarin, kjo është drejtësia, por sikur të kishte bërë edhe të kundërtën, prapë do të ishte në sferën e tij të gjerë të drejtësisë së Tij.
Ata deklarojnë se termat “drejtësia” dhe “padrejtësia” janë të pakuptimta kur të aplikohen për Zotin, dhe padyshim se intenca ka qenë ngritja e esencës së shenjtë të Zotit në pozitën e epërsisë më të lartë. Por, asnjë njeri i matur nuk do t’i pranojë këto nocione të cekëta dhe joadekuate, sikur diçka që kanë të bëjnë me epërsinë e Zotit. Në fakt, ata e ngatërrojnë mohimin e renditjes në botë dhe principin e shkakësisë me renditjen e përgjithshme të botës dhe administrimin e veprave të njeriut si individ.
Pasuesit e el-Ashariut besojnë se llamba e ndritshme e mendjes shuhet, sa herë që përballet me kuptimet dhe çështjet e religjionit që nuk janë në gjendje të sjellin përfitime njeriut ose ta ndriçojnë rrugën e tij.
Kjo thënie nuk përputhet as me mësimet e Kuranit as me përmbajtjen e sunnetit. Kurani e konsideron si zhvlerësim që mendja të bëhet një udhëheqës jo i drejtë dhe vazhdimisht i bën thirrje njeriut për të menduarit dhe meditim, në mënyrë që të përfitojë diturinë hyjnore dhe besimin fetar. Ata që dështojnë për të përfituar nga kjo llambë e ndriçuar, Kurani i krahason më shtazët:“Më i keqi prej të gjitha krijesave në sytë e Allahut, janë ata persona që janë të shurdhër dhe memecë dhe që nuk mendojnë” (Enfal, 22)
I Dërguari i Islamit thotë: “Zoti ka caktuar dy udhëheqës për njeriun: një të jashtëm – të dërguarit e Zotit, dhe një të brendshëm – fuqia e mendjes së tij.”
*****
Mutezilët dhe Shi’itët qëndrojnë në opozitë me Ashari’tët dhe shkollën e tyre. Prej të gjitha atributeve të Zotit, ata kanë zgjedhur drejtësinë si princip të kredos së tyre. Duke u bazuar në argumentet e transmetuara dhe racionale, ata gjithashtu e kanë refuzuar si të papajtueshëm me principet e drejtësisë doktrinën e mosndërhyrjes së ndikimit të fatit hyjnor dhe paracaktimit të veprave të njeriut.
Ata besojnë se drejtësia është baza e veprimit të Zotit, si në renditjen e universit ashtu edhe në vendosjen e ligjeve. Njëjtë sikur që njeriu mund të matet përmes kritereve të së mirës dhe të keqes, ashtu edhe veprat e krijuesit janë subjekte të kriterit të njëjtë. Pasi që logjika e mendjes përcakton se drejtësia është qenësisht e lavdëruar dhe padrejtësia qenësisht e dënueshme, një objekt i adhurimit që përfshin inteligjencën e pafundme dhe shpirtin, asnjëherë nuk do të ndërmarrë një veprim që mendja e konsideron si të palejueshëm.
Kur ne themi se Zoti është i drejtë, me këtë nënkuptojmë se Ai është i gjithëdijshmi dhe esenca kreative nuk bën asgjë që është në kundërshtim me urtësinë dhe përfitimin. Koncepti i urtësisë, kur të aplikohet për Krijuesin, nuk e ka kuptimin se Ai i zgjedh mjetet më të mira për arritjen e qëllimit të Tij ose për të shëruar mungesat e Tija, sepse vetëm njeriut i është bërë thirrje që të lëvizë prej mangësisë kah përkryerja. Interesimi i Zotit ka të bëjë me nxitjen e qenieve që të zhvendosen prej mangësisë kah përkryerja dhe qëllimeve që janë pjesë e pandarë e esencës së tyre. Urtësia e Zotit përbëhet prej asaj që, Ai së pari rrënjos një formë të përkrahjes në brendësi të çdo fenomeni, dhe pastaj, pasi që t’ia dhurojë ekzistencën, e nxit atë në drejtim të përkryerjes së aftësive të tij përmes ushtrimit të mëtejmë të fisnikërisë së Tij.
Atëherë, drejtësia paska një kuptim të gjerë, që natyrisht përfshin edhe shmangien e shtypjes dhe të gjitha veprave të pamendët. Në lidhje me shpjegimin e drejtësisë së Zotit, Imam Xhafer Sadiku (a.s.) thotë: “Drejtësia në rastin e Zotit, ka kuptimin që mos t’ia përshkruash Atij asgjë, sepse nëse e bën këtë, atëherë do të shkaktojë fajësimin dhe qortimin tënd.”(35)
Padyshim që, shtypja dhe të gjitha format e çoroditjes në të cilat është i angazhuar njeriu, rrjedhin prej paditurisë dhe mungesë së vetëdijes, në njërën anë, dhe kërkesës që është e ndërlidhur me ultësinë dhe që ekziston te njeriu prej lindjes, në anën tjetër. Ndonjëherë, ato janë pasqyrime të urrejtjes dhe të armiqësisë, që përnjëherë shpërthejnë jashtë prej qenies së brendshme të njeriut në formë të shkëndijës.
Janë të shumtë ata njerëz që kanë shprehur neveritje ndaj gjendjes së vet shtypëse dhe çoroditëse. Megjithatë, për shkak të paditurisë në lidhje me rezultatin përfundimtar të veprave të tyre, kohë pas kohe ata vazhdojnë që të veprojnë me padrejtësi dhe ta përdhosin veten me të gjitha llojet e veprave të turpshme dhe çoroditëse.
Ndonjëherë njeriu ndien se ka nevojë për diçka që nuk ka burime ose mundësi për të siguruar. Ky është shkaku kryesor i shumë të këqijave. Ndjenja e nevojës, urisë dhe e lakmisë, mbizotërimi i dëshirës për të sunduar ose për të lënduar, të gjitha këto përbëjnë faktorët që prijnë deri te sjellja agresive.
Nën ndikimin e tyre, njeriu i humb frerët e vetëkontrollit. Ai përqendrohet me të gjitha mundësitë e tij në përmbushjen e dëshirave dhe cenimin e të gjitha kufizimeve etike dhe fillon të shtrëngojë fytin e të shtypurve.
Esenca unike e Zotit, të asaj qenieje të pafundme, është e lirë prej tendencave dhe kufizimeve të tilla, sepse asgjë nuk është e fshehur para diturisë së Tij, dhe është e pabesueshme që Ai të vuajë nga pamundësia, çfarëdo qoftë ajo. Sepse, Ai është i Paraamshueshëm, rrezet e të Cilit u dhurojnë jetë dhe gjallëri të gjitha gjësendeve dhe që i siguron të gjitha lëvizjet, ndryshimet dhe zhvillimet e tyre.
Esenca e Tij e mprehtë, që përfshin të gjitha shkallët e përkryerjes, qëndron pa ndier nevojë për ndonjë gjë, ashtu që mungesa e tij të shkaktojë shqetësim për Të kur Ai të shfaqë dëshirën për një gjë të tillë. Padyshim që, Fuqia dhe aftësia e Tij janë të pakufizuara dhe nuk barazohen me asgjë, në mënyrë që Ai të devijojë prej rrugës së drejtësisë dhe të mëkatojë ndaj ndonjërit, ose të hakmerret me qëllim të qetësimit të zemrës së tij, ose të ndërmarrë ndonjë akt të papërshtatshëm dhe të pahijshëm.
Asnjëri prej këtyre motivacioneve për sjellje të padrejtë nuk mund të gjenden te Zoti dhe, me të vërtetë, konceptet e padrejtësisë dhe të shtypjes nuk janë të aplikueshme për një qenie, fisnikëria dhe mëshira e të Cilit përfshijnë të gjitha sendet dhe shenjtëria e esencës së të Cilit është e manifestuar qartë në tërë kreacionin e gjerë.
Kurani vazhdimisht mohon të gjitha nocionet e padrejtësisë nga ana e Zotit, duke e konsideruar Atë, në shenjtërinë e Tij, tërësisht të largët prej akteve të padenja. Ai thotë: “Zoti, kurrë nuk e konsideron si të lejueshme që të veprojë në mënyrë të padrejtë ndaj robërve të Tij; është më tepër njeriu, ai i cili bën padrejtësi dhe shtypje.” (Junus, 44)
Në këtë  ajet,  Zoti e  veçon  Veten prej të  gjitha  nocioneve te padrejtësisë,  që është  diçka neveritëse për njeriun, dhe në vend të saj ia atribuon njeriut padrejtësinë. Aq më tepër, si është e mundur që Zoti të kërkojë prej njeriut që të zbatojë drejtësinë dhe barazinë, kur në të njëjtën kohë i ka të njollosura duart e Tij me veprat mëkatare? Kurani thotë: “Zoti i urdhëron njeriut që të veprojë me drejtësi dhe mirësi, dhe ju urdhëron bujari ndaj të afërmve. Ai ju ndalon prej veprave të këqija dhe nga dhuna. Ai ju paralajmëron prej mëshirës së Tij, ashtu që të mund ta pranoni këshillën e Tij” (Nahl, 90)
Islami e çmon drejtësinë aq shumë,  sa që nëse një grup i Myslimanëve dëshirojnë që të devijojnë prej rrugës së drejtësisë dhe të  angazhohen në shtypje  dhe dhunë, ata  duhet të parandalohen, dhe nëse do nevoja edhe me luftë. Ky është një urdhër i Kuranit: “Nëse dy grupe të besimtarëve luftojnë njëri me tjetrin, vendosni paqen në mes tyre. Nëse njëri prej tyre ka kryer agresion ndaj tjetrit, atëherë luftojeni agresorin deri sa t’i kthehen nënshtrimit ndaj urdhrave të Zotit. Njëherë kur të kthehen, paqësoni ata dhe vendosni paqen me drejtësinë e plotë. Sigurisht që Zoti e do drejtësinë” (Huxhurat, 9)
Një çështje interesante që del nga ky ajet është se ndërmjetësuesi është i udhëzuar në mënyrë të përpiktë që të sigurohet, se gjatë vendosjes së paqes, diskutimi në mes palëve të bëhet duke u bazuar në drejtësi, pa treguar shpirtbutësi ndaj agresorit. Mund të ndodhë në ndonjë rast, që ka filluar lufta me qëllime agresore, ndërsa ndërmjetësuesi mundohet ta përfundojë konfliktin duke insistuar në shpirtbutësinë dhe vështrimin sipërfaqësor të fajtorit dhe në fund ta bindë njërën prej palëve të heqë dorë nga kërkesa e tij në favor të palës tjetër. Në këtë rast, afrimi dhe shpirtbutësia, edhe pse legjitime në vete, mund ta përforcojë frymën e agresivitetit që ekziston te ata që përfituan duke e filluar luftën. Në fakt, është bërë traditë, që në rastet e tilla të plotësohet dëshira e agresorit dhe t’i mundësohet të përfitojë ndonjë lëshim.
Edhe pse, abstenimi vullnetar i njërit nga kërkesa e tij është e dëshirueshme, në rrethanat e tilla do të ketë pasoja të padëshirueshme në mentalitetin e agresorit. Qëllimi i Islamit është çrrënjosja e forcës dhe padrejtësisë prej shoqërisë Islame dhe t'u sigurojë anëtarëve të tij se askush nuk mund të fitojë asgjë përmes agresionit dhe forcës.
*****
Nëse i hedhim një shikim renditjes së kreacionit, mund të shohim se mbizotëron një baraspeshë e gjerë dhe gjithëpërfshirëse mbi të gjitha fenomenet fizike. Kjo është e dukshme te rregullsia e atomit, te shpejtësia e lëvizjes së elektroneve, rrotullimi i planetëve dhe te lëvizjet e të gjithë trupave. Është e dukshme edhe në mbretërinë e mineraleve dhe bimëve, në relacionet precize që ekzistojnë në mesin e organeve të qenieve të gjalla, në baraspeshën në mes të komponentëve të brendshme të atomit, në baraspeshën në mes trupave të gjerë qiellorë dhe forcat e tyre të përllogaritura deri në detaje. Të gjitha këto forma të baraspeshës dhe ekuilibrit, bashkë me të gjitha ligjet tjera precize që shkenca ende mundohet t’i zbulojë, janë dëshmitarë të ekzistimit të një rendi të pamohueshëm në gjithësi, i cili është konfirmuar përmes ekuacioneve matematikore. Profeti Ynë i saktë ka shprehur këtë drejtësi universale dhe baraspeshën e plotë, faktin që asgjë nuk përmban parregullsi ose nuk është në vendin e vet, me këtë formulim të ngjeshur dhe domethënës: “Është baraspesha e vërtetë dhe simetria që e mirëmbajnë tokën dhe qiejt”.
Kurani ia atribuon Musës (a.s.) këto fjalë: “Zoti Ynë është Ai që i pajis të gjitha gjësendet me atë që është e nevojshme për të dhe pastaj i udhëzon ata për vazhdimin e ekzistencës së tyre” (Taha, 50)
Me fjalë të shkurta, Musa (a.s.) ia parashtroi Faraonit mënyrën se si është krijuar bota bashkë me renditjen dhe bukurinë që mbretëron në të, që janë pjesë e shenjave të Zotit. Qëllimi i tij ishte që ta mbrojë atë prej mendimeve të gabuara dhe t’i ndihmojë që të perceptojë ekzistimin e renditjes së drejtë dhe hyjnorë në gjithësi.
Prandaj, një prej normave që sundon në natyrë në mënyrë të pashmangshme është rendi dhe ligji, dhe të gjitha gjësendet sipas vetisë së nënshtrimit ndaj normave dhe ligjeve të natyrës, janë të përfshira në procesin e evolucionit në drejtim të përkryerjes që është specifike për çdonjërin prej tyre. Çdo devijim prej këtij modeli të renditjes dhe relacioneve të themeluara mbi ta, do të kishte rezultuar me kaos dhe konfuzion.
Sa herë që shfaqet ndonjë parregullsi në natyrë, vetë fenomeni tregon një reaksion, dhe faktorët e brendshëm dhe të jashtëm lajmërohen për t’i mënjanuar barrierat, për të zhvilluar dhe rivendosur rendin e nevojshëm për të vazhduar drejt rrugës së përkryerjes.


Kur të sulmohet trupi nga ana e mikrobeve dhe elementeve tjera të sëmundjes, globulinat e bardha fillojnë t’i neutralizojnë ato, në pajtim me normat e pashmangshme. Çfarëdo bari që mund të jepet të sëmurit, është vetëm një faktor i jashtëm që mund t’i ndihmojë globulinave të bardha gjatë detyrës së tyre të neutralizimit dhe rivendosjes së baraspeshës në trupin e njeriut.
Dhe së fundi, është e pamundur që Zoti, dashuria e të Cilit është e pafundme dhe i Cili dhuron begatitë robërve të Tij në mënyrë të pakufizuar, të kryejë edhe më të voglën padrejtësi ose ndonjë vepër të papërshtatshme. Kjo është, ajo që na thotë Kurani: “Është Zoti, Ai i Cili e bëri Tokën si vendbanim për ju, i Cili i ngriti qiejt, ju krijoi në formën më të bukur dhe ju furnizon me ushqimin më të shijshëm dhe më të këndshëm si mjete jetese. Ky është Zoti, Zotëruesi Yt.” (Gafir, 64)

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i pesëmbëdhjetë
Një analizë e fatkeqësisë dhe e vuajtjes

Çështja e drejtësisë së Zotit përfshin edhe disa çështje problematike të caktuara, siç janë: ekzistimi i katastrofave, i humbjeve dhe i fatkeqësive në renditjen e natyrës, dhe pabarazitë në renditjen shoqërore. Kjo pyetje parashtrohet, në fakt, parashtrohen një varg pyetjesh dhe vërejtjesh në mendjet e shumë njerëzve. Problemet me të cilat ballafaqohen, janë aq fundamentale, sa që ajo çka fillon me dyshim dhe hezitim, përfundimisht shndërrohet në një kompleks të pazgjidhshëm.
Njerëz të tillë pyesin se si është e mundur që në një botë të krijuar në bazë të inteligjencës dhe të urtësisë, të mbizotërojnë aq shumë vuajtjet, dhimbjet dhe të këqijat; se si bota duhet t’i nënshtrohet vazhdimisht goditjeve të mundimeve dhe fatkeqësive, me humbje dhe mangësi gjithmonë në rritje.
Pse në shumë pjesë të botës, ngjarjet tronditëse e godasin njerëzimin, duke rezultuar me humbje dhe shkatërrime të përmasave të mëdha? Pse është ashtu që njëri është i bukur ndërsa tjetri i shëmtuar? Njëri është i shëndoshë ndërsa tjetri i sëmurë? Pse nuk janë krijuar të gjithë njerëzit të barabartë, dhe a nuk është kjo pabarazi, një tregues i mungesës së drejtësisë në gjithësi?
Drejtësia në renditjen e gjësendeve varet prej asaj sesa janë të lirë nga shtypjet, diskriminimet dhe fatkeqësitë, ose nga mungesa prej të gjitha të metave, sëmundjeve dhe varfërisë; dhe, ata thonë që vetëm në këtë mënyrë do të kishim arritur te përkryerja dhe drejtësia.
*****
Fillimisht, duhet të pranojmë se vlerësimi ynë i çështjeve të universit, nuk na lejon që të depërtojmë deri te thellësitë përfundimtare të fenomeneve; është joadekuate analiza e kufijve dhe qëllimeve të gjësendeve.
Kuptimi ynë fillestar i ngjarjeve të pakëndshme dhe fatkeqësive është i përkufizuar të jetë sipërfaqësor; ne nuk jemi të përgatitur që ta njohim të vërtetën që shtrihet matanë përshtypjes sonë fillestare. Që në fillim, ne nuk mund të përcaktojmë synimin përfundimtar të atyre ndodhive, dhe për këtë arsye nuk mund t’i konsiderojmë ato si prova të padrejtësisë. Ndjenjat tona do të zgjohen dhe do të na udhëheqin në drejtimin e analizave më të palogjikshme.
Por, nëse thellohemi pak më tepër në mendime, do të vërejmë se ky vlerësim i njëanshëm i ngjarjeve të cilën e emërtojmë si padrejtësi, rrjedh prej asaj se, interesat tona ose të atyre që ne jemi të ndërlidhur në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë ose indirekte, ne i bëjmë si kritere ose masë matjeje. Çka do që i siguron interesat tona, është e mirë, dhe çka do që na i dëmton ato, është e keqe. Me fjalë tjera, gjykimi ynë për të keqen dhe të mirën është i bazuar në perceptimin shkurtpamës të horizonteve të ngushta të mendjes sonë, dhe mungesës së diturisë së përpiktë që kanë të bëjnë me normat e kreacionit.
A është ekzistenca jonë, një çështje e vetme që është e përfshirë në çdo dukuri dhe ngjarje? A mund ta bëjmë fitimin dhe humbjen tonë pjesë të një kriteri me të cilën e vlerësojmë të mirën dhe të keqen? Bota jonë materiale është vazhdimisht e angazhuar me prodhimin e ndryshimeve. Ngjarjet që nuk kanë ndodhur sot, do të ngjajnë nesër, disa gjëra do të zhduken dhe të tjerat do ta zënë vendin e tyre.
Është e qartë se, ajo çka është sot e dobishme dhe e vlefshme për disa njerëz, do të përfundojë së ekzistuari nesër. Por, për ne që jemi qenie njerëzore dhe që jemi të lidhur për ekzistencën tonë dhe për gjërat e kësaj bote, përvetësimi i gjërave është i mirë dhe humbja e tyre është e keqe. Por, pavarësisht nga njeriu dhe lidhjet e tij, natyra ndryshuese e botës vazhdimisht prodhon fenomene ndryshuese. Nëse bota nuk e përfshin mundësinë e ndryshimit, atëherë vetë fenomenet nuk do të ekzistonin dhe si pasojë e kësaj nuk do të kishim çështjen e së mirës dhe të keqes.
Në një botë të tillë të kushtëzuar dhe të pandryshueshme nuk do të kishim as humbje as mangësi, as rritje dhe as zhvillim; as ndryshime dhe dallime, as shumëllojshmëri as variacione; as bashkime dhe as lëvizje. Në një botë pa mangësi dhe humbje, nuk do të kishte as kritere njerëzore, morale dhe sociale, ligje dhe kufizime. Zhvillimet dhe ndryshimet janë rezultate të lëvizjes dhe të rrotullimit të planetëve. Sikur të kishin pushuar së ekzistuari, nuk do të kishte as tokë, hënë, diell, ditë, muaj, dhe as vite.
*****
Një pikëpamje gjithëpërfshirëse e botës do të na mundësojë që të kuptojmë se ajo çka është e dëmshme sot për ne, ose që mund të bëhet i tillë nesër, është e dobishme për të tjerët. Bota në tërësi, lëviz në drejtimin e diktuar sipas qëllimit të përgjithshëm të qenies dhe përfitimit të qenies; individët mund të pësojnë dëme gjatë këtij procesi dhe mund të ndodhë që edhe një pjesë e madhe e njerëzimit të mos përfitojë prej kësaj.
Sikur të ishim në gjendje që të zhytemi mjaft thellë në oqeanin e diturisë dhe t’i shfletojmë faqet e librit të stërmbushur me mistere me gishtin e mirëkuptimit tonë, atëherë të gjitha qëllimet përfundimtare dhe përfundimet e të gjitha ngjarjeve dhe fenomeneve do të na shpaloheshin para nesh. Prapëseprapë, fuqia jonë e gjykimit nuk është mjaft gjithëpërfshirëse që të mund ta përballojë rrjetën komplekse me të cilën konfrontohemi: ne e dimë se, as zinxhiri i shkaqeve paraprijëse nuk i ka sajuar fenomenet e sotshme, as zinxhiri i pasojave të ardhshme nuk do t’i sajojë këto fenomene .
Sikur të ishte e mundshme për ne që të shikojmë prej planit të gjerë botëror nga lart, në atë mënyrë që të mund t’i vërejmë të gjitha aspektet pozitive dhe negative të çdo gjësendi, atëherë do të kishim vërejtur të gjitha misteret e atyre gjësendeve që paraqiten në botë; sikur të kishte qenë e mundshme për ne që të vlerësojmë pasojat dhe rezultatet e të gjitha ngjarjeve gjatë historisë, të asaj të kaluarës, të sotmes dhe të ardhmes, dhe të gjitha zhvillimeve në mes të paraamshueshmes dhe të pasamshueshmes, pra sikur të kishte qenë e mundur e gjithë kjo, atëherë do të ishim në gjendje të themi se e keqja e rastit të caktuar peshon më shumë se e mira e saj dhe ta emërtojmë si një fatkeqësi.
Por, a mund të zotërojë njeriu një dituri të tillë gjithëpërfshirëse të zinxhirëve horizontalë dhe vertikalë të shkakësisë? A mund ta vendosë veten në boshtin lëvizës të botës?
Pasi që nuk jemi objekti i ekspozimit të një aftësie të tillë, pasi që nuk do të jemi asnjëherë në gjendje për të përshkuar një distancë të pakufishme, sado të gjata të jenë hapat tona, dhe pasi që kurrë nuk do të kemi mundësi për ta ngritur vellon prej tërë këtij ndërlikimi dhe të matin masën e tyre përkatëse, është shumë më mirë për ne që të përmbahemi prej gjykimeve të njëanshme dhe të ngutshme që janë të bazuara në shikimin tonë të shkurtër. Ne duhet të pranojmë se nuk duhet të bëhet përfitimi ynë një kriter për gjykimin e këtij universi të gjerë. Vrojtimet relative, që i kryejmë brenda kornizës së të dhënave të kufizuara që i kemi në dispozicion dhe kushtet specifike, subjekte të të cilave jemi ne, nuk mund të na sigurojnë asnjëherë kritere për gjykime përfundimtare.
Natyra shpesh mund të punojë në drejtim të përmbushjes së qëllimit të veçantë që është i paimagjinueshëm për njeriun dhe për rrethanat e tij tradicionale. Pse nuk mund të supozohet se ndodhitë e pakëndshme  janë rezultate të  përpjekjeve që synojnë  përgatitjen e  terrenit për fenomenet e reja që do të jenë instrumente të vullnetit të Zotit mbi sipërfaqen e tokës? Mund të ndodhë që kushtet dhe rrethanat e epokës së caktuar të kenë nevojë për procese të tilla.
Nëse të gjitha ndryshimet dhe rrëmujat që na tmerrojnë, nuk përmbahen brenda planit dhe projektit të dhënë, si dhe nuk kanë ndonjë qëllim specifik, dhe sikur të ishin shtrirë përgjatë kohës pa shkaktuar ndonjë rezultat pozitiv apo konstruktiv, atëherë nuk do të kishte mbetur asnjë gjurmë në tokë prej asnjë krijese të gjallë, duke përfshirë edhe njeriun.
Pse duhet të akuzojmë botën si të padrejtë, kaotike dhe të paqëndrueshme, thjesht sepse shfaqen disa fenomene dhe ngjarje të veçanta në natyrë? A duhet të fillojmë me dhënien e vërejtjeve për arsye të një sasie të vogël të pakënaqësive, të mëdha apo të vogla, duke i harruar të gjitha manifestimet dhe përpikëritë e urtësisë, të gjitha mrekullitë që i shohim në botë dhe në krijesa, që dëshmojnë për vullnetin dhe inteligjencën e qenies së lartësuar?
Pasi që njeriu vëren aq shumë dëshmi të planifikimit të kujdesshëm në tërë universin, ai duhet të pranojë se bota është një tërësi e qëllimshme dhe një proces që lëviz në drejtim të përkryerjes. Çdo fenomen në të është subjekt i një kriteri specifik dhe nëse fenomeni paraqitet në mënyrë të pashpjegueshme ose të pajustifikueshme, atëherë kjo është nga shkurtpamësia e njeriut. Njeriu duhet të kuptojë se ai është i fundmë, atij i mungon aftësia e kuptimit të qëllimit të të gjitha fenomeneve dhe përmbajtjeve të tyre, dhe nuk ka të bëjë aspak me atë se kreacioni ka të meta.
Qëndrimi ynë ndaj ngjarjeve të hidhëta dhe të pakëndshme të kësaj bote i ngjan gjykimit të bërë nga ana e një banori të shkretëtirës i cili vjen në qytet dhe i vëren buldozerët e fuqishëm duke i rrënuar ndërtesat e vjetra. Ai do ta konsiderojë këtë shembje si një akt të pamend të shkatërrimit, por a është e logjikshme për atë të mendojë se shembja bëhet për shkak se është e paplanifikuar dhe e paqëllimtë? Sigurisht se jo, sepse ai e sheh vetëm procesin e rrënimit, por jo edhe të llogaritjes dhe planifikimit të arkitektëve tjerë që janë të përfshirë në këtë proces.
Sikur që ka thënë një shkencëtar: “Gjendja jonë është sikur gjendja e fëmijëve që e vështrojnë cirkun që është duke i mbledhur plaçkat për të shkuar ndokund tjetër për të vazhduar jetën e tij ngacmuese, por në këtë pamje të palosjes së tendave dhe të ardhje-shkuarjeve të njerëzve dhe të kafshëve, këta fëmijë të gjorë nuk shohin asgjë tjetër përveç shpërbërjes dhe mbarimit të cirkut”.
*****
Nëse shikojmë pak më thellë dhe me imagjinatë në fatkeqësitë dhe katastrofat që e shqetësojnë njeriun dhe t’i interpretojmë në mënyrë të drejtë, do të vlerësojmë se në realitet ato janë bekime dhe jo shkatërrime. Të qenët e bekimit- bekim dhe shkatërrimit- shkatërrim, varet prej reaksionit të njeriut ndaj tij. Një ngjarje e njëjtë mund të përjetohet plotësisht ndryshe nga ana e dy njerëzve të ndryshëm.
Fatkeqësia dhe dhembja janë sikur alarme të vërejtjes për njeriun për t’i përmirësuar gabimet dhe të metat; ato janë sikur sisteme imune natyrore ose mekanizma rregulluese të gërshetuar në brendësinë e njeriut, si një pjesë e pandashme e tij.
Nëse pasuria të prinë drejt vetëkënaqësisë dhe në kërkimin e plotësimit të dëshirave, kjo është një fatkeqësi dhe shkatërrim, dhe nëse varfëria dhe mospasja të prinë kah pastrimi dhe ngritja e shpirtit njerëzor, atëherë kjo është një bekim. Kështu që, begatia nuk mund të llogaritet si fatmirësi absolute dhe varfëria, një fatkeqësi absolute. Rregulla e njëjtë përfshin të gjitha dhuntitë natyrore që mund të zotërojë njeriu.
Popujt që janë të ballafaquar me forca të ndryshme armiqësore dhe të detyruar që të luftojnë për mbijetesën e tyre, janë të përforcuar në këtë mënyrë. Nëse e konsiderojmë përpjekjen dhe luftën si diçka pozitive dhe konstruktive, atëherë nuk mund të mos e pranojmë rolin e luajtur gjatë përpjekjeve të njeriut, në zhvillimin e burimeve të brendshme njerëzore dhe nxitjes së tij drejt përparimit.
Njerëzit që nuk janë të obliguar që të luftojnë dhe që jetojnë në mjedise që janë të lira prej të gjitha kundërshtimeve, shumë lehtë do të zhyten nga ana e prosperitetit material në kënaqësitë dhe epshet e tyre.
Shumë shpesh ndodh që ndonjëri i duron në mënyrë vullnetare mundimet dhe dhembjet, për hir të qëllimeve të mëdha. Sikur të mos kishte qenë ajo dhimbje dhe ai mundim, qëllimi i tij mund të mos i dukej aq i dëshirueshëm për të. Rruga e lëmuar nëpër të cilën lëviz ndonjëri në mënyrë të verbër dhe mekanike, nuk të drejton kah zhvillimi dhe rritja. Dhe, prej përpjekjes së njeriut nga e cila është larguar elementi i vullnetit të vetëdijshëm, nuk mund të shkaktohen ndërrimet rrënjësore te njeriu.
Lufta dhe kontradikta janë sikur kamxhiku që e detyrojnë njeriun që të lëvizë përpara. Trupat e ngurtë shpartallohen nëpërmes presionit të fryrjes së vazhdueshme, por njerëzit formohen dhe modulohen përmes mundimeve dhe vuajtjeve që i bëjnë ballë. Ata e hedhin veten në oqean, për të mësuar se si të notojnë dhe është testi i rëndë i krizës ajo prej së cilës shfaqen aftësitë gjeniale.


Vetëkënaqësia e shfrenuar, dashuria ndaj botës, kërkimi i plotësimit të dëshirave të pakufizuara, shkujdesja e qëllimeve të larta, të gjitha këto janë treguesit e udhëheqjes së gabuar dhe mungesës së informimit. Në fakt, më të fatkeqit prej njerëzve janë ata që janë rritur në mesin e komforit dhe luksit, që nuk e kanë përjetuar asnjëherë vuajtjen e jetës ose nuk i kanë shijuar ditët e tija të hidhëta bashkë me diellin e këndshëm të jetës së tyre që lind dhe perëndon, pa u vërejtur nga askush tjetër.
Ndjekja e tendencës së njërit dhe dhënia e përkrahjes ndaj dëshirës së ndonjërit nuk është në pajtim me qëndrueshmërinë dhe lartësimin e shpirtit si dhe me përpjekjet dhe mundimet që bëhen me një qëllim të caktuar. Në njërën anë, kërkimi i kënaqësisë dhe çoroditja, dhe në anën tjetër, fuqia e vullnetit dhe vendosmëria pasqyrojnë dy tendenca të kundërta të njeriut. Pasi që asnjëri nuk mund të mohohet ose pohohet ashtu që njëri ta përjashtojë tjetrin, atëherë njeriu duhet të tentojë vazhdimisht t’i reduktojë dëshirat e tij ndaj kënaqësive dhe t’i konsolidojë forcat kundërshtuese brenda saj.
Ata që janë rritur në luks, që nuk kanë shijuar ditët e hidhëta dhe të ëmbla të botës, që gjithmonë e kanë gëzuar mbarësinë dhe nuk e kanë pësuar urinë, ata kurrë nuk mund ta çmojnë shijen e ushqimit të lezetshëm, as harenë e jetës së plotë dhe ata janë të paaftë për të çmuar bukurinë e vërtetë. Kënaqësia e jetës mund të shijohet realisht vetëm nga ana e atyre që kanë pasur përvojë me mundimet dhe dështimet në jetën e tyre, që kanë kapacitet të absorbimit të vështirësive dhe t’i rezistojnë vuajtjeve që shtrihen në çdo hap të shtegut të njeriut.
Rehatia materiale dhe shpirtërore do të bëhet e çmueshme për njeriun vetëm pasi të përfitojë eksperiencë me rëniet dhe ngritjet e jetës dhe nga presionet e incidenteve të pakëndshme të saja. Njëherë kur të preokupohet njeriu me jetën materiale, të gjitha dimensionet e ekzistencës së tij do të prangosen dhe do t’i humbasë të gjitha aspiratat dhe lëvizjet. Në mënyrë të paevitueshme, ai do neglizhojë edhe jetën e tij të përhershme dhe pastrimin e brendshëm. Për aq sa dëshirat dhe pasionet ia hedhin hijen në qenien e tij dhe shpirti i tij është i zënë në kurthin e errësirës, për aq do të jetë sikur një pikëz që lëkundet në valët e materies. Ai do të kërkojë strehë në çdo gjë, përpos Zotit. Prandaj, atij i duhet diçka që ta zgjojë dhe të nxisë pjekurinë në mendimet e tij, t’ia përkujtojë atij kalueshmërinë e kësaj bote kalimtare dhe t’i ndihmojë atij në arritjen e qëllimit përfundimtar të mësimeve hyjnore – liria e shpirtit prej të gjitha pengesave dhe barrierave që e parandalojnë njeriun prej arritjes së përkryerjeve të larta.
Stërvitja dhe rafinimi i vetvetes nuk duhet të bëhet me çmim të ulët; ajo kërkon heqje dorë prej kënaqësive dhe dëshirave të shumta dhe procesi i ndërprerjes së shprehive është i hidhët dhe i vështirë.
Është e vërtetë se ushtrimet e tilla do të bëhen për hir të pastrimit të qenies së brendshme të njeriut dhe lejimit të shfaqjes së aftësive të tij të fshehta. Megjithatë, abstenimi duke treguar durim ndaj mëkateve dhe kënaqësive e ka gjithmonë shijen e hidhët dhe arrihet përmes rezistencës këmbëngulëse ndaj ngacmimeve të ulëta, që njeriu të mund ta përmbushë misionin e tij të thyerjes së barrierave që e pengojnë atë dhe në këtë mënyrë të arrijë deri te mbretëria e vlerave më të larta.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i gjashtëmbëdhjetë
Mundimi dhe vuajtja si shkaqe të zgjimit


Ata që janë të dehur me arrogancën e fuqisë dhe të suksesit, dhe që kanë harruar krejtësisht etikën humane për shkak të joshjes së shpirtrave të tyre dhe të ndjenjave të tyre, në skajet e ndryshme të botës do të kuptojnë ndonjëherë se zhvillimi i ngjarjeve të pakëndshme do t’i bëjë ata të hapur ndaj ndërrimeve dhe zhvillimeve fundamentale që gufojnë prej vellove të harresës. Madje, ata mund të udhëhiqen në ndonjë rrugë të caktuar, drejt ndonjë shkalle të përkryerjes morale dhe drejt një të ardhmeje më të frytshme sesa kjo e tanishme. Ata janë njerëz te të cilët fatkeqësia ka shkaktuar një transformim rrënjësor.
Duke marrë parasysh ndikimet e neglizhencës dhe dehjet e arrogancës, në njërën anë, dhe mësimeve të panumërta morale të përvetësuara nga fatkeqësia, në anën tjetër, mund të themi se dështimet dhe fatkeqësitë janë relative përderisa përmbajnë bekime të shkëlqyera; ato kontribuojnë në mënyrë të frytshme në ndërtimin e vetëdijes dhe vullnetit të njeriut.
Atëherë, mundimi qenka hapi i parë në drejtim të një gjendjeje më të lartë dhe më të përparuar të qenies; ai e përgatit njeriun për kompensimin që e pret atë dhe prej përgjigjes ndaj tij bëhet e qartë se, a ka arritur shkallën e lartë të sinqeritetit dhe devotshmërisë, apo është fundosur në kalbje e shkatërrim. Kurani thotë:“Vërtet, ne e krijuam njeriun të përqafuar nga mundimet” (Beled, 4), ose në një vend tjetër: “Ne ju provojmë me frikë, uri, humbje të pasurisë dhe të pronës, vdekjen dhe humbjen e fryteve të punëve tuaja të rënda. Gëzoji me lajme të mira ata që luftojnë burrërisht në këtë rrugë, ata që kur ballafaqohen me ndonjë fatkeqësi dhe dhimbje thonë: ‘Ne jemi të Zotit dhe te Ai do të kthehemi në rrugën tonë të përkryerjes’. Këta janë që do të pranojnë mirësinë dhe mëshirën prej Zotit të tyre bashkë me vuajtjet e tyre, dhe ata janë me të vërtetë të udhëzuar.” (Bekare, 155-157)
Padyshim, Zoti kishte mundur të krijojë botën pa mundime, vuajtje dhe fatkeqësi, por kjo do të kishte pasur kuptimin e privimit të lirisë dhe zgjedhjes së njeriut nga ana e Zotit. Njeriu do të ishte i lirë në botë si një krijesë pa vullnet të lirë dhe fuqi të zgjedhjes, njëjtë sikur krijesave tjera që u mungojnë përkryerja dhe vetëdija, që janë të formuara nga natyra dhe të bindur plotësisht ndaj saj. Atëherë, a do të kishte merituar njeriu emrin njeri?
Duke paguar çmimin e shtrenjtë të humbjes së aftësive që i zotërojnë prej lindjes dhe lirisë, burimit të tij më të çmueshëm, a do të kishte përparuar drejt përkryerjes ose kalbjes dhe rënies? A nuk do të humbte edhe bota tërë mirësinë dhe bukurinë e saj, në kuptimin e të kundërtave të tyre?
Është e qartë se fuqia e të dalluarit dhe e diskriminimit bën të mundshme ekzistimin e të mirës dhe të keqes, të bukurës dhe të shëmtuarës. Duke i dhënë njeriut bekimet e paçmueshme të lirisë dhe mundësinë e zgjedhjes, Zoti, urtësia e të cilit është manifestuar në tërë kreacionin, dëshiroj që të vë në dukje tërë zotësinë e Tij të krijimit të fenomeneve që dëshmojnë për urtësinë dhe fuqinë e Tij.
Ai vendosi brenda qenies së njeriut mundësinë e veprimit të mirë dhe të keq, dhe ndonëse Ai nuk i detyron që të veprojnë sipas asnjërit prej tyre, Ai gjithmonë pret që ai të veprojë mirë. Zoti nuk e aprovon të keqen, është sjellja e drejtë ajo që përputhet me aprovimin e Tij, dhe si shkëmbim  ndaj  kësaj  Ai  jep  shpërblim  të  begatshëm  dhe  të  paimagjinueshëm.  Zoti  e paralajmëron njeriun në lidhje me pasimin e rrugës së gabuar dhe e kërcënon atë me ndëshkim dhe torturë nëse vepron në atë mënyrë.
Në këtë mënyrë, duke përdorur fuqinë e zgjedhjes që Zoti ia ka dhuruar atij, njeriu mund të veprojë në mënyrë të duhur, duke iu përshtatur udhëzimit hyjnor dhe ndërgjegjes së tij.
Por, nëse rastësisht i rrëshqasin këmbët e tij dhe kryen ndonjë mëkat, rruga e tij mbetet e hapur për t’u kthyer kah pastërtia dhe drita, kah miratimi dhe mëshira e Zotit. Kjo është vetvetiu një manifestim i mëtejmë i fisnikërisë së Zotit dhe drejtësisë gjithëpërfshirëse, që është një prej bekimeve që Ai u dhuron robërve të tij.
Sikur t'u kishte dhënë Zoti shpërblimin e menjëhershëm të moralshmëve për veprat dhe sjelljet e tyre të drejta, në asnjë mënyrë ata nuk do të ishin më superiorë ndaj mëkatarit dhe të çoroditurit. Dhe, sikur e keqja në mendime dhe vepra, të ishte dënuar dhe ndëshkuar menjëherë, virtyti dhe pastërtia nuk do të gëzonin asnjë epërsi ndaj papastërtisë.
*****
Në fakt, parimi i kundërshtimit është baza e botës së krijuar; është ajo që ia mundëson materies të ndërrojë dhe të zhvillohet ashtu që mirësia e Zotit të derdhet në tërë botën. Sikur materia të mos merrte forma të ndryshme si rezultat i ndeshjes së saj me qeniet e ndryshme dhe sikur qeniet të mos ishin në gjendje për t’Iu përshtatur formave të reja përbrenda vetes, përparimi dhe modifikimi i qenies do të ishte i pamundur. Bota e qëndrueshme dhe e pandryshueshme do t’i përngjajë kapitalit të fjetur i cili nuk sjell asnjë profit. Për kreacionin, ndryshimi është një kapital që sjell përfitim. Sigurisht, që është e mundur se investimi i ndonjë pjese të kapitalit të rezultojë me humbje, por në tërësi, lëvizja e vazhdueshme e materies përfundimisht  sjell përfitim. Kundërshtimi që zë vend në format e materies, rezulton me përparimin e renditjes së qenies në drejtim të përkryerjes.
Është një pyetje si, a ekziston e keqja në botë në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës. Nëse e vështrojmë me kujdes, do të vërejmë se e keqja e gjësendeve nuk është atributi i vërtetë i tyre; është diçka relative.
Armët e zjarrta në duart e armikut është një e keqe për mua, dhe armët e zjarrta në duart e mia është një e keqe për armikun tim. Nëse e lëmë anash mua dhe armikun tim, armët e zjarrta në vetvete nuk janë të mira as të këqija.
Mund të thuhet se rrjedha e natyrës është matematikore: sistemi i tij është i vendosur në mënyrë të tillë që nuk mund t'u përgjigjet të gjitha nevojave tona. Prapëseprapë, ne dëshirojmë t’i përmbushim të gjitha dëshirat tona të panumërta pa u përplasur as me më të voglën pengesë, dhe forcat e natyrës nuk na përgjigjen të gjitha dëshirave tona të pafundme që na ushqejnë, dëshirat që janë të kota në çdo rast nga pikëpamja e natyrës sonë esenciale. Natyra nuk i kushton asnjë vëmendje dëshirave tona dhe refuzon t'u nënshtrohet kërkesave tona. Kështu që, kur takohemi me të pakëndshmet në jetën tonë, ne mërzitemi pa të drejtë dhe shkaqet e shqetësimit tonë i emërtojmë si “e keqja”.
Nëse ndokush dëshiron që ta ndezë llambën e tij kur nuk ka vaj në të, ai nuk do të fillojë të psherëtijë dhe të ankohet ose të mallkojë tërë universin.
Kreacioni është duke përparuar vazhdimisht drejt qëllimit të tij të qartë, përmes përpjekjeve dhe orvatjeve të pandërprera. Shkaqet specifike ia përcaktojnë çdo hap të tij, ndryshimet dhe zhvillimet që i kalojnë nuk janë të përcaktuar në mënyrë të tillë që t’i plotësojnë miratimet e njerëzve ose t’i kënaqin dëshirat e tyre.
Duhet të pranohet se disa prej zhvillimeve të kësaj bote nuk do t’i përshtaten dëshirave tona dhe ne nuk duhet ta konsiderojmë këtë përvojë të pakëndshme si një gjë të padrejtë.
Udhëheqësi i besimtarëve Aliu (a.s.), e përshkruan botën si një shtëpi të mundimeve, por megjithatë, një vend i mirë për njërin që e njeh atë si duhet. Edhe pse ai u ndesh me mundime dhe pakënaqësi, ai vazhdimisht tërhiqte vëmendjen ndaj drejtësisë absolute të Zotit.(35a)
Edhe një çështje tjetër e rëndësishme e cila nuk bën të tejkalohet është se e mira dhe e keqja nuk përfaqësojnë dy kategori ose dy vargje reciprokisht ekskluzive të kreacionit. Mirësia është e ngjashme me qenien dhe e keqja është e ngjashme me joqenien; sa herë që qenia e shfaq veten, me këtë nënkuptohet gjithashtu edhe joqenia.


Kur flasim për varfërinë, skamjen, paditurisë ose sëmundjen, ne nuk duhet të imagjinojmë se ata i kanë ndarë realitetet: varfëria, thjesht nuk ka bollëk, padituria është mungesa e diturisë dhe sëmundja është humbja e shëndetit. Bollëku dhe dituria janë realitete, por varfëria nuk është asgjë tjetër pos dorës dhe gjepit të zbrazët, dhe padituria është mungesa e diturisë. Prandaj, varfëria dhe padituria nuk kanë realitet të prekshëm; ato janë të definuar përmes joekzistencës së gjërave tjera.
Njëjtë është edhe rasti i fatkeqësive dhe katastrofat që i konsiderojmë si të këqija dhe burime të vuajtjeve. Edhe ato janë një lloj i humbjes ose të joqenies, dhe janë të këqija vetëm në kuptimin e asaj se rezultojnë me shkatërrimin ose joekzistencën e ndonjë gjësendi tjetër, përveç vetes. Jashtë saj, asgjë nuk mund të emërohet si e keqe ose e shëmtuar.
Nëse katastrofat nuk i nxisin sëmundjet dhe vdekjet, humbjen apo shkatërrimin e krijesave të caktuara, duke i parandaluar kapacitet e tyre prej shtrirjes, ato nuk do të jenë të këqija. Ajo që është qenësisht e keqe është humbja dhe shkatërrimi që rrjedhin prej fatkeqësisë. Çka do që ekziston në botë është e mirë; e keqja i takon joqenies, dhe pasi që joqenia nuk formon një kategori të pavarur të qenies, ajo nuk është e krijuar dhe nuk ekziston.
Qenia dhe joqenia janë sikur dielli dhe hija e tij. Kur të kthehet një trup kah dielli, do të hedhë një hije. Çka është hija? Hijet nuk janë të krijuara prej asgjësë; formohen thjesht nga dielli duke mos ndriçuar në ndonjë pjesë të caktuar, për shkak të ekzistimit të pengesës; nuk ka ndonjë origjinë apo burim të vetes.
Gjësendet kanë ekzistencë reale sipas vetisë së krijuar pa ndonjë referim ndaj ndonjë gjësendi tjetër, dhe në këtë kuptim ato nuk janë të këqija. Prej pikëpamjes që buron nga besimi në Zotin, bota është ekuivalente me të mirën. Çdo gjë është qenësisht e mirë; nëse është e keqe, kjo është ashtu vetëm në kuptimin relativ dhe sipas lidhjeve të saja me gjësendet tjera rrethuese. Ekzistenca e çdo gjëje është joreale për të tjerët jashtë saj, dhe e paprekur prej kreacionit.
Mushkonja malarike nuk është e keqe në vete. Nëse e përshkruajmë si të keqe, ajo është për shkak të asaj se është e dëmshme për njeriun dhe shkakton sëmundje. Ajo çka është e krijuar, është ekzistenca e atij gjësendi në dhe për veten, që është ekzistencë e vërtetë; ekzistenca e kushtëzuar nuk ka ndonjë vend në renditjen e qenies dhe nuk është reale. Prandaj, ne nuk mund të pyesim se pse Zoti ka krijuar ekzistencën relative ose të kushtëzuar. Entitetet e kushtëzuara ose abstrakte janë të pandara prej entiteteve që burojnë prej tyre; ato janë shoqëruesit e tyre të pandarë prej entiteteve reale që i japin gjallërim asaj dhe nuk janë pjesëmarrëse të qenies së tyre. Atëherë, njëri nuk mund të flasë për entitetet e kushtëzuara sikur diçka që janë të krijuara. Ajo çka është reale, qenia e tij duhet patjetër të burojë prej Krijuesit. Reale janë vetëm ato gjëra dhe atribute që ekzistojnë jashtë mendjes. Atributet reale janë të krijuara nga ana e mendjes dhe nuk kanë ekzistencë jashtë saj, kështu që nuk mundemi të kërkojmë krijuesin e saj.
Veç kësaj, ajo që ka potencialin për të ekzistuar është bota si një tërësi, me të gjitha objektet që i përmban dhe atributet që janë të pandashme prej saj; bota paraqet një njësi të pandarë. Prej pikëpamjes së epërsisë së urtësisë së Zotit, ose duhet të ekzistojë bota në modelin që është i veçantë për të, ose nuk mund të ekzistojë fare.
Bota, pa një renditje ose bota në të cilën mungon parimi i shkakësisë, ku e mira dhe e keqja nuk janë të ndara njëra nga tjetra, do të ishte një pamundësi dhe një fantazi. Nuk është e mundur që të supozohet se duhet të ekzistojë një pjesë e botës, ndërsa pjesa tjetër jo. Kreacioni është një tërësi, sikur forma dhe figura e njeriut dhe pjesët e tij janë të pandara njëra nga tjetra.
Zoti është absolutisht i lirë prej të gjitha nevojave, dhe një prej rrjedhimeve të kësaj është se Ai dhuron lirshëm qeniet, sikur një xhymert, i cili kur të dhurojë ndonjë dhuratë bujare, më nuk pret ndonjë kompensim apo kundërshpërblim; ose sikur një artist i shkathët i cili është i zënë vazhdimisht me krijimin e formave të reja. Një zemërgjerësi dhe një kreativitet i tillë definojnë esencën e Zotit, shenjat e të Cilit janë të dukshme dhe evidente në çdo fenomen.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i shtatëmbëdhjetë
Disa aspekte të pabarazisë


Të supozojmë se pronari i një fabrike i merr në punë punëtorët e shkathët dhe të pashkathët që të punojnë dhe të administrojnë me fabrikën e tij. Kur të afrohet koha e pagesës së rrogave, punëtorët e shkathët dhe të kualifikuar i paguan më tepër se punëtorët e pashkathët. Tani shtrohet pyetja, a është i drejtë apo i padrejtë dallimi në mes të rrogave? A është duke vepruar në mënyrë të anshme apo të paanshme drejtori i fabrikës?
Padyshim se këtu kemi të bëjmë me një diferencë, por nuk mund ta quajmë diskriminim. Drejtësia nuk kërkon që zotëruesi i fabrikës të paguajë punëtorët e pashkathët njëjtë sikur punëtorët e shkathët. Kjo, më tepër, e ka kuptimin se ai duhet të t’i paguajë çdonjërit sipas kategorisë që meriton. Sigurisht që një rregull i tillë do të përcaktojë vlerat krahasuese të çdo vendi të punës dhe të kontribuojë për mbarëvajtjen e punës.
Të bësh dallime në raste të tilla, është forma praktike dhe shprehëse e drejtësisë; të mos veprosh në këtë mënyrë, do të ishte ekuivalent me shtypjen, diskriminimin dhe padrejtësinë; do të ishte rezultat i një vlerësimi joadekuat të vlerës relative të gjësendeve në ndarjen e tyre.
Kur ta vështrojmë botën si një tërësi dhe t’i analizojmë pjesët e saja të ndryshme, do të vërejmë se çdo pjesë e ka pozitën dhe funksionin e saj special, dhe është i veshur me kualitetet që janë të përshtatshëm për të. Në dritën e këtij kuptimi, ne mund të kuptojmë domosdoshmërinë e peripecive në jetën njerëzore, pastaj të dritës dhe errësirës, si dhe të suksesit dhe dështimit, të gjitha këto me qëllim të mirëmbajtjes së baraspeshës së përgjithshme të botës.
Sikur të ishte bota uniforme, pa ndryshime dhe dallime, nuk do të ekzistonin llojet e ndryshme dhe të shumta të qenies. Është pikërisht kjo begati e shumëllojshmërisë dhe shumëtrajtshmërisë që ekziston dhe me anë të së cilës ne e vërejmë madhështinë dhe shkëlqimin e kësaj bote. Gjykimi ynë për gjësendet do të bëhet logjike, korrekte dhe e pranueshme, vetëm atëherë kur të marrim në konsideratë baraspeshën që mbizotëron në gjithësi dhe raportet që i lidhin pjesët e ndryshme të saj në mes veti në mënyrë të dobishme, por jo edhe nëse i vështrojmë pjesët e saja në mënyrë të izoluar prej tërësisë.
Renditja e kreacionit është e bazuar në baraspeshë, perceptim dhe kapacitet; ajo çka është e themeluar në mënyrë të vendosur në kreacion është diferencimi, jodiskriminimi. Vrojtimi i tillë na bën të mundshme që të ekzaminojmë materien në mënyrë më objektive dhe më specifike. Diskriminim, do të thotë, bërja e dallimeve në mes të objekteve, që zotërojnë perceptimet e njëjta dhe që ekzistojnë në rrethanat e njëjta. Diferencimi, do të thotë, bërja e dallimit në mes të kapaciteteve që janë të pabarabarta dhe nuk janë subjekte të rrethanave të njëjta.
Do të ishte gabim të themi se, më mirë do të ishte që çdo gjë në botë të jetë uniforme dhe pa dallime, sepse të gjitha lëvizjet, aktivitetet dhe shkëmbimet e gjalla që i shohim ne, janë bërë të mundshme përmes diferencimit.
Njeriu ka mënyra të ndryshme të perceptimit dhe të përjetimit të bukurisë, pasi që ekziston kontrasti në mes të bukurisë dhe shëmtisë. Joshja që ushtrohet nga ana e bukurisë është, në një mënyrë, përfytyrimi i shëmtisë dhe fuqisë së tij për të zmbrapsur.
Në mënyrë të njëjtë, sikur njeriu të mos ishte sprovuar dhe testuar gjatë jetës, besimi i thellë dhe virtyti nuk do të kishin vlera, dhe nuk do të kishte kurrfarë arsyeje për të pastruar dhe për të përpunuar shpirtin e njeriut, po ashtu nuk do të kishte asgjë prej të cilit është dashur t’i përmbajmë dëshirat tona.
Nëse e tërë pëlhura ngjyroset me një ngjyrë të vetme në mënyrë uniforme, ne nuk mund të themi se jemi piktor; është variacioni i ngjyrave dhe detajet që e shfaqin shkathtësinë e artistit.
Në mënyrë që të njihet identiteti i një gjësendi, është esenciale që ai të dallohet prej gjërave tjera, sepse njësia matëse, sipas së cilës njihen gjërat apo personat, është dallimi i jashtëm apo i brendshëm që kanë në mes veti.
*****
Njëra prej mrekullive të kreacionit është ndryshimi në mes të aftësive dhe talenteve që u janë dhuruar qenieve, për të siguruar vazhdimësinë e jetës sociale, kreacioni i ka dhënë çdo individi një strukturë të veçantë të prirjeve dhe aftësive, bashkëveprimi i të cilave siguron rendin në shoqëri; çdo individ plotëson ndonjë nevojë të shoqërisë dhe kontribuon në zgjedhjen e problemeve të saj.
Dallimi natyral i individëve në lidhje me aftësitë e tyre, shkakton që të ndihet nevoja ndaj tjetrit. Çdokush merr pjesë në ndonjërën nga detyrat e shoqërisë sipas prirjes dhe aftësisë së tij, dhe jeta shoqërore sigurohet në atë mënyrë që të bëhet e mundshme përparimi dhe mbarëvajtja e njeriut.
Le të marrim si shembull një ndërtesë apo një aeroplan. Çdonjëri prej tyre ka pjesë të panumërta të ndara, komponentë të ndërlikuar dhe të detajuar që dallohen shumë njëri prej tjetrit në madhësi dhe formë; ky dallim rrjedh prej përgjegjësisë që e mban çdo komponent kundrejt tërësisë.
Sikur të mos kishte ekzistuar ky dallim në strukturën e aeroplanit, nuk do të ishte më aeroplan por një bashkim i metaleve të klasifikuara. Nëse, dallimi është një shenjë e drejtësisë së vërtetë në aeroplan, atëherë duhet të ekzistojë edhe ndonjë shenjë e drejtësisë hyjnore në mesin e të gjitha krijesave të botës, duke përfshirë edhe njeriun.
Veç kësaj, duhet të jemi të vetëdijshëm se dallimi në mes qenieve është e përfshirë në esencën e tyre prej lindjes. Zoti nuk krijon gjithçka duke ushtruar vullnetin e Tij në mënyrë të veçantë dhe të ndarë; vullneti i Tij nuk është ushtruar në mënyrë individuale. E tërë bota, prej fillimit deri në fund, ka ardhur në ekzistencë me një ushtrim të vetmin të vullnetit të Tij; ishte kjo, ajo që u mundësoi krijesave në shumësinë e tyre të pafundmë që të shfaqen në ekzistencë.
Atëherë, qenka një ligj i posaçëm dhe një renditje, që i rregullon të gjitha dimensionet e kreacionit, që përbrenda kornizës së shkakësisë, ia cakton një gradë dhe pozitë ndaj çdo gjëje. Vullneti i Zotit për të krijuar dhe për të rregulluar botën, është baras me vullnetin e Tij urdhërues brenda tij.
Janë disa prova të sakta filozofike si mbështetje për këtë sugjerim, dhe gjithashtu është e shpjeguar edhe në Kuran: “Ne krijuam gjithçka me kufij dhe me masë; puna jonë përmbahet vetëm në një gjë, sa hapja dhe mbyllja e syrit” (Kamer, 49-50)
Do të ishte gabim që të paramendohej se, dallimet dhe marrëdhëniet e përcaktuara nga ana e Zotit në kreacionin e Tij, janë të njëjta sikur marrëdhëniet e caktuara në mënyrë formale që ekzistojnë në shoqërinë njerëzore. Lidhja e Zotit me kreacionin e Tij, nuk është një formalitet i thjeshtë ose një çështje e perceptimit; është një lidhje që buron prej aktit të vetë kreacionit. Renditja që Ai ka vendosur në të gjitha gjësendet, është rezultati i vetë krijimit të Tij. Çdo qenie pranon prej Zotit një sasi të përkryerjes dhe bukurisë, aq sa ka mundësi që të pranojë.
Sikur të mos ishte renditja e caktuar që e rregullon këtë botë, çdo qenie do të kishte mundësi për të dhënë ngritje ndonjë qenieje tjetër, sipas drejtimit të lëvizjes së tij, atëherë shkaku dhe pasoja do të kishin mundur t’i ndërrojnë vendet. Por, duhet të nënkuptohet se raportet esenciale në mes të gjërave janë të fiksuara dhe të domosdoshme; vendi dhe tipari që u janë dhënë një gjësendi, mbeten të pandarë prej tij, pa marrë parasysh rangun apo shkallën e ekzistencës që mund të kenë. Asnjë fenomen nuk mund të shkojë matanë shkallës së fiksuar që i është dhënë atij dhe të okupojë shkallën e ndonjë qenieje tjetër. Dallimi është shoqërues i shkallëve të qenies, duke i caktuar atyre vlera të ndryshme të dobësisë dhe të fuqisë, mangësisë dhe përkryerjes.
Do të ishte diskriminim nëse dy fenomene kanë kapacitetin e njëjtë të pranimit të përkryerjes, por i është dhënë vetëm njërit prej tyre ndërsa tjetrit i është mohuar.


Shkallët e qenieve që ekzistojnë në renditjen e kreacionit nuk mund të krahasohen me pozitat e caktuara formale të shoqërisë njerëzore. Ato janë reale, joformale, dhe jotransferuese. Për shembull, njeriu dhe shtaza nuk mund t’i ndërrojnë vendet njëri me tjetrin njëjtë sikur që individët mund t’i ndërrojnë postet dhe pozitat e tyre që i zotërojnë.
Marrëdhënia që i ndërlidh të gjitha shkaqet me pasojat e saj dhe çdo pasojë me shkakun e tij, buron prej esencës së vërtetë të shkakut dhe të pasojës përkatësisht. Nëse diçka është shkak, është i tillë për shkak të ndonjë tipari që ekziston në brendësinë e tij dhe është i pandarë prej tij; dhe nëse diçka është pasojë, është i tillë për shkak të ndonjë cilësie qenësore brenda tij, që nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse një formë e qenies së tij.
Atëherë, qenka një renditje esenciale dhe e thellë që i lidh të gjitha fenomenet, dhe shkalla e fenomenit brenda renditjes është identike me esencën e tij.
Për aq sa diferencimi ka të bëjë me mungesën e vendqëndrimit të tij në esencë, për aq ajo nuk është diskriminim, sepse derdhja e begative të Zotit nuk është e mjaftueshme për realitetin që të shfaqet në ekzistencë; sepse është e nevojshme edhe aftësia pranuese e enës së destinuar për pranimin e dhuntisë. Është mu për këtë arsye, që qeniet e caktuara e ndiejnë mungesën dhe nuk i arrijnë gradat më të larta; është e pamundur që një gjë të sigurojë kapacitetin për një qenie ose ndonjë përkryerje tjetër, dhe të njëjtën mos t’ia dhurojë Zoti.
Si shembull mund t’i marrim numrat. Çdo numër e ka vendim e vet të caktuar; numri dy vjen pas numrit një dhe nuk mund t’i ndërrojnë vendet në mes veti. Nëse ia ndërrojmë vendin e ndonjë numri, njëkohësisht do t’ia ndërrojmë dhe esencën e tij.
Pra, është e qartë se të gjitha fenomenet zotërojnë gradat e fiksuara dhe janë të nënshtruara ndaj vargut të ligjeve të qëndrueshme dhe të përhershme. Natyrisht që ligji hyjnor nuk formon një entitet që është krijuar ndaras, por është një koncept abstrakt që e ka prejardhjen prej mënyrës se si janë parë gjësendet ekzistuese. Ajo që e ka ekzistencën e jashtme, përbëhet prej niveleve dhe gradave të qenies, në njërën anë, dhe sistemit të shkakut dhe të pasojës, në anën tjetër. Asgjë nuk shfaqet jashtë këtij sistemi, që nuk është asgjë më  tepër sesa një normë hyjnore që përmendet në Kuran: “Ju nuk do të gjeni asnjë ndërrim në normën hyjnore” (Fatir, 43)
*****
Renditja e kreacionit është e bazuar në vargun e ligjeve që janë të pandara prej esencës së tij. Vendi i çdo fenomeni brenda tij është i definuar qartë dhe ekzistenca e niveleve dhe gradave të ndryshme të ekzistencës është një pasojë e domosdoshme e natyrës sistematike të kreacionit, që në mënyrë të paevitueshme i jep ngritje shumëllojshmërisë dhe dallimit.
Shumëllojshmëria dhe dallimi nuk janë të krijuar vetvetiu, ato janë atribute të pandashme të çdo fenomeni. Çdo pjesëz në gjithësi ka pranuar atë për të cilën ka pasur potencial të pranojë; asnjë padrejtësi ose diskriminim nuk e ka vizituar atë, dhe në këtë mënyrë është siguruar përkryerja e universit, duke i përngjarë tabelës së shumëzimit në renditjen e tij precize dhe të pandryshueshme.
Materialistët, që  ekzistimin  e  shumëllojshmërive  dhe  të  dallimeve  në renditjen  natyrore e konsiderojnë si dëshmi të shtypjes e të padrejtësisë dhe paramendojnë se bota nuk është e drejtuar sipas drejtësisë, në mënyrë të paevitueshme do ta përjetojnë jetën si të vështirë, të pakëndshme dhe të mërzitshme.
Gjykimi i nxituar i materialistëve i ballafaquar me mundimet dhe vështirësitë, është sikur gjykimi i fëmijës që është duke vështruar një kopshtar gjatë krasitjes së degëve të shëndosha dhe të gjelbra të një peme në pranverë. I pavetëdijshëm për qëllimin dhe rëndësinë e krasitjes, fëmija do të mendojë se kopshtari është një person i paditur dhe shkatërrues.
Nëse të gjitha dhuntitë e botës të ishin vënë në dispozicion të materialistëve, ai prapë nuk do të ishte i kënaqur. Sepse, njëherë  pasi  që  bota  të  shikohet  si  e  paqëllimtë dhe  e  bazuar  në padrejtësi, është e pakuptimtë për njeriun që të kërkojë drejtësinë, dhe në botën në të cilën mungon qëllimi është absurde që njeriu të parashtrojë një qëllim për vete.
Nëse origjina dhe fati i njeriut janë të tillë sikur që i përshkruan materialisti, sikur bari që rritet vetvetiu dhe pastaj zhduket, atëherë njeriu duhet të jetë më i mjeri prej krijesave. Sepse, ai do të jetojë në një botë që i mungojnë të gjitha afinitetet, pajtueshmëria dhe harmonia. Mendimet,

ndjenjat dhe emocionet do t’i shkaktojnë një ankth, duke qenë se nuk është asgjë me tepër se një lojë mizore e luajtur nga ana e natyrës, për t’ia shtuar mjerimin, dhimbjen dhe vuajtjet e tij.
Sikur të kishte qenë njeriu iniciatori dhe gjeniu që do ta përkushtojë veten ndaj shërbimeve të njerëzimit, çfarë përfitimi do të kishte prej tij? Komemoracionet pas vdekjes, bërja e nderimeve, ceremonive që bëhen në varrin e tij, nuk do t'i kishin sjellë dobi atij aspak; ato do të shërbenin vetëm për t’i ruajtur legjendat boshe. Sepse, personi në fjalë nuk do të ishte asgjë më shumë se një formë e mbledhur nga ana e natyrës dhe që shërben për dëfrimin e tij vetëm për disa ditë para se të shndërrohet në një grusht pluhuri.
Nëse e vështrojmë fatin e shumicës së njerëzve që janë duke luftuar vazhdimisht me lloje të ndryshme të pikëllimeve, anktheve dhe dështimeve, fotografia do të bëhet gjithnjë më e zezë. Me një vështrim të tillë ndaj jetës njerëzore, parajsa e vetme materialiste që mund t’ia ofrojë njeriut është ferri i tmerrit dhe i dhimbjes. Atëherë, pozicionit materialist që i mungon liria dhe zgjedhja, do ta bëjë atë krijesë edhe më të mjerë.
Pikëpamja njëdimensionale e materializmit do ta bënte njeriun një automat, me mekanizmin dhe dinamizmin e të cilit do të operojë natyra. A munden inteligjenca dhe instinkti të mos e përmendin fare realitetin e ekzistencës dhe të pranojnë një interpretim aq banal dhe mendjengushtë për njeriun, jetën dhe fatin e tij?
Sikur të ishte i saktë ky interpretim, njeriu do të ishte i paaftë për ta përjetuar lumturinë, sikur kukulla e fëmijëve. I gjendur në një situatë të tillë, njeriu do të ishte i detyruar që prej pasioneve dhe prirjeve të tij të formojë një bazë për parimet morale dhe njësitë matëse të vlerës, dhe t’i gjykojë për të gjitha këto sipas fitimit dhe humbjes personale. Ai do të kishte dhënë maksimumin për të asgjësuar çdo pengesë në rrugën e tij dhe për t’u liruar prej të gjitha përmbajtjeve në dëshirat e tij materiale. Nëse vepron në ndonjë mënyrë tjetër, ai do të konsiderohet si i prapambetur dhe i paditur.
Çdokush që zotëron një sasi më të vogël të mendjehollësisë dhe që e gjykon çështjen në një mënyrë indiferente dhe të paanshme, këto pikëpamje dritëshkurtra dhe fantastike do t’i konsiderojë si të vlefshme, prapëseprapë shumica e tyre do të vihen në kuvertën e arsyetimeve të shtrembëta filozofike dhe shkencore.
Një njeri me pikëpamje religjioze të botës e konsideron botën si një sistem të renditur që zotëron ndërgjegje, vullnet dhe qëllim. Inteligjenca supreme e drejtësisë zbatuese të Zotit sundon mbi universin dhe mbi çdo pjesë të qenies dhe vëzhgon mbi të gjitha punët dhe veprimet. Prandaj, njeriu religjioz fiton një përshtypje përballë vetëdijes që sundon mbi botën, dhe e di se bota e krijuar dhe e administruar nga ana e Zotit është patjetër një botë e unitetit, harmonisë dhe mirësisë. Ai kupton se mospajtimi dhe e keqja kanë një ekzistencë të fenomenit dhe luajnë një rol thelbësor në arritjen e të mirës dhe shfaqjes së unitetit dhe harmonisë.
Përveç kësaj, sipas kësaj pikëpamjeje që i skicon horizontet për njeriun, jeta nuk është e kufizuar ndaj kësaj bote, dhe madje jeta e kësaj bote nuk është e kufizuar për mirëqenien materiale ose lirinë prej përpjekjeve dhe dhimbjeve. Besimtari, në religjion do të shohë botën si një udhë që duhet të përshkohet, si një vend të sprovave dhe si një mejdan të përpjekjeve. Në të do të testohet ndershmëria e veprave të tij. Në fillimin e jetës së ardhshme, e mira dhe e keqja në mendimet, besimet dhe veprimet e njerëzve do të maten me një peshore të saktë. Drejtësia e Zotit do të paraqitet në aspektin e tij të vërtetë dhe çfarëdo humbje që ka pësuar njeriu në këtë botë, qoftë materiale apo tjetër, do t’i kompensohet atij.
Në dritën e fatit që e pret njeriun dhe dhënies së pavlefshmërisë esenciale të të mirave të kësaj bote materiale, njeriu i orienton përpjekjet e vetëdijshme të tij vetëm drejt Zotit. Qëllimi i tij bëhet jeta dhe vdekja për Të. Peripecitë e kësaj bote më nuk ia tërheqin vëmendjen fare. Ai i vështron gjërat kalimtare si të tilla që janë, dhe nuk i lejon asnjë sendi t’ia joshë zemrën. Sepse, e di që forca e joshjes do t’i shkaktojë vyshkjen e humanizmit dhe ta fundosë në vorbullën e udhëheqjes së gabuar materialiste.
*****
Si përfundim, do të kishim shtuar se madje edhe veçmas prej çështjes së perceptimit, ekzistenca e dallimit në botë nuk e nënkupton padrejtësinë. Shtypja dhe padrejtësia e ka kuptimin se ndokush është subjekt i një diskriminimi, ndonëse ka një pretendim që është baras me tjetrin.


Por, qeniet nuk kanë “pretendim” ndaj Zotit, as që kanë pasur ndonjëherë, kështu që nëse disa gjësende e gëzojnë epërsinë mbi të tjerët, kjo nuk mund të llogaritet si padrejtësi.
Ne nuk kemi asgjë që është jona: çdo frymëmarrje dhe çdo rrahje e zemrës, çdo mendim dhe ide që kalon nëpër mendjen tonë, janë marrë prej një depoje të cilën ne nuk e zotërojmë dhe për të cilën nuk kemi bërë asgjë për ta ndërtuar atë. Ajo depo është një dhuratë prej Zotit, që na është dhënë neve në momentin e lindjes.
Njëherë kur të kuptojmë se çfarëdo që të kemi, nuk është asgjë tjetër veçse një dhuratë hyjnore, do të na bëhet e qartë se dallimet në mes të dhuntive që Ai ia jep njeriut janë të bazuara në urtësinë e Tij, por nuk kanë të bëjnë fare as me drejtësinë, as me padrejtësinë, sepse nuk kemi të bëjmë me meritat apo pretendimet tona.
Kjo jetë e fundme dhe e përkohshme është një dhunti për ne, një dhuratë prej Krijuesit. Ai ka lirinë e veprimit absolut në marrjen e vendimit për llojin dhe sasinë e dhuratës që Ai ia dhuron, dhe nuk kemi asnjë pretendim ndaj Tij.
Prandaj, nuk kemi asnjë të drejtë që të kundërshtojmë edhe nëse dhurata që na është dhënë falas, është e vogël dhe e parëndësishme.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i tetëmbëdhjetë
Vështrimi i përgjithshëm i problemit


Një prej pyetjeve që e ka tërhequr vëmendjen e mendimtarëve që janë marrë me natyrën e jetës njerëzore dhe ka qenë temë e polemikës së përhershme është se a është i lirë njeriu në zgjedhjen e synimit të tij dhe në zbatimin e dëshirave të tija në të gjitha veprimet dhe aktivitetet e tij, si dhe në të gjitha çështjet e jetës, qofshin ato materiale apo të tjera. A janë dëshirat, prirjet dhe vullneti i tij faktorët e vetëm që i përcaktojnë vendimet e tij?
Ose, a janë të imponuara veprimet dhe sjelljet ndaj tij? A është njeriu i detyruar që t’i kryejë veprimet e caktuara dhe t’i ndërmarrë vendimet e caktuara? A është ai një vegël e pavullnetshme në duart e një faktori të jashtëm?
Për të kuptuar rëndësinë e kësaj pyetjeje, duhet të sajojmë në mendjen tonë se zgjidhja e saj varet prej aftësisë sonë për të përfituar tërësisht prej ekonomisë, ligjit, religjionit, psikologjisë dhe prej të gjithë lëmenjve tjerë të diturisë që për temë studimi e marrin njeriun. Përderisa të kuptojmë se, a e ka njeriu vullnetin e lirë apo jo, çfarëdo ligji që i është parashtruar njeriut në cilëndo shkencë, do të zbatohet te qenia, natyra e të cilit mbetet e panjohur për ne. Është e qartë se nuk do të vijmë deri te asnjë rezultat i dëshirueshëm.
Çështja e vullnetit të lirë përballë determinizmit, nuk është vetëm një problem filozofik apo akademik. Njëkohësisht, është edhe një shqetësim për të gjithë ata që i parashtrojnë detyra njeriut, për të cilët ai është përgjegjës për t’i përmbushur ato dhe njëkohësisht e inkurajojnë për t’i kryer ato. Sepse, nëse së paku, ata nuk besojnë në vullnetin e lirë, nuk do të kenë bazë për t’i shpërblyer njerëzit që i kryejnë detyrat e tyre dhe t’i dënojnë ata që nuk i kryejnë.
Pas lindjes së Islamit, edhe Myslimanët i kanë kushtuar vëmendje të posaçme kësaj çështjeje, sepse pikëpamja e Islamit shkaktoi që çështja të pranojë një shqyrtim më të thellë sesa që ka qenë rasti i deriatëhershëm dhe të qartësohen të gjitha paqartësitë shoqëruese. Sepse, në njërën anë, problemi ishte i ndërlidhur me njësinë e Zotit dhe, në anën tjetër, me atributet e Tij të drejtësisë dhe të fuqisë.
Mendimtarët e së kaluarës dhe të së sotmes mund të ndahen në dy grupe në lidhje me çështjen e vullnetit të lirë dhe të determinizmit. Të parët e përjashtojnë me vendosmëri lirinë e njeriut në veprimet e tij dhe nëse veprimet e tija na shfaqen sikur shenja të zgjedhjes së lirë, kjo është për shkak të natyrës së tij të mangët dhe të pamjaftueshme të perceptimit njerëzor.
Grupi i dytë beson në vullnetin e lirë dhe thonë se njeriu gëzon lirinë e plotë të veprimeve në sferën e veprave të vullnetshme; aftësia e tij mendore për të menduar dhe për të vendosur ka efekte me ndikim të gjerë dhe është i pavarur prej të gjithë faktorëve të jashtëm.
Natyrisht që njeriu i ndien pasojat e detyrimit për sa i përket lindjes së tij, pasojat e faktorëve të ndryshëm që e rrethojnë atë dhe pasojat e dukurive që i rastis gjatë jetës së tij. Si rezultat i kësaj, njeriu mund të arrijë gjer te përfundimi se nuk ekziston një gjë e tillë si vullneti i lirë. Ai hyri në këtë botë pa vullnetin e tij dhe na duket se ai kontrollohet tërësisht prej fatit, i fryrë nga era andej këndej si një copëz letre derisa ta lëshojë këtë botë përfundimisht.
Në të njëjtën kohë, njeriu kupton qartë se ai është i lirë dhe i pavarur në shumë gjëra, pa asnjë formë të detyrimit dhe imponimit. Ai ka aftësi dhe kompetencë të luftojë në mënyrë efektive




kundër pengesave dhe të shtrijë kontrollin e tij ndaj natyrës duke u mbështetur në eksperiencën dhe diturinë e mëhershme. Një realitet objektiv dhe praktik që nuk mund ta mohojë njeriu është se ekziston një dallim i thellë dhe parësor në mes të lëvizjeve të vullnetshme të duarve dhe këmbëve të tija dhe funksionimit të zemrës, mëlçisë dhe mushkërive të tij.
Pra, duke ia dhënë vullnetin, vetëdijen dhe mundësinë e zgjedhjes, që janë vula të humanizmit të tij dhe burime të përgjegjësisë, njeriu e di se ai me të vërtetë e ka lirinë e zgjedhjes së lirë në tërë vargun e veprave, dhe se asnjë pengesë nuk e ndalon atë prej implementimit të vullnetit të tij ose formimit të besimit të tij. Por, në anën tjetër, duart e tij janë të lidhura dhe ai nuk ka fuqi për të zgjedhur çështjet që janë të përcaktuara sipas detyrimeve materiale ose instinkteve dhe që formojnë një mesatare të jetës së tij, ndërsa çështjet tjera janë të imponuara nga ana e faktorëve të jashtëm.

Determinizmi (Përcaktimi)
Ithtarët e determinizmit nuk besojnë se njeriu është i lirë në veprat që i kryen në botë. Deterministët teologjikë, sikurse që është shkolla teologjike myslimane e njohur si Asharite, mbështeten në kuptimin e jashtëm të disa ajeteve Kuranore dhe nuk ndalen për të menduar në lidhje me kuptimin e vërtetë të ajeteve relevante ose në lidhje me natyrën e fuqisë së Zotit për të paracaktuar, duke nxjerrë përfundimin se njeriu sidoqoftë nuk ka liri.
Ata gjithashtu mohojnë se gjërat shkaktojnë pasoja dhe nuk pranojnë se shkaqet kanë rolin e tyre në krijimin dhe inicimin e fenomeneve natyrore. Ata konsiderojnë se çdo gjë është pasojë e drejtpërdrejtë dhe e pandërmjetme e vullnetit hyjnor, dhe ata thonë se edhe pse njeriu ka një sasi të vogël të vullnetit dhe të fuqisë në dispozicion, ajo nuk ka kurrfarë pasoje në veprimet e tij. Veprimet e njerëzve nuk janë të shkaktuara përmes fuqisë dhe vullnetit të tyre, por janë të shkaktuara sipas vullnetit të Zotit, që vetëm Ai i formon të gjitha pasojat. Njeriu vetëm mund t’i japë një ngjyrë të caktuar veprimeve që i kryen, me synimin dhe intencën e tij dhe kjo ngjyrosje rezulton me veprat që kualifikohen si të mira ose të këqija. Veçmas prej kësaj, njeriu nuk është tjetër veçse një pikë pozicioni për implementimin e vullnetit dhe të fuqisë së Zotit.
Ata gjithashtu thonë se nëse supozojmë se njeriu zotëron vullnetin e lirë, ne do të kishim ngushtuar sferën e fuqisë dhe qeverisjes së Zotit. Kreativiteti absolut i Zotit kërkon që asnjë njeri të mos përballet me Të si krijues; gjithashtu, besimi në njësinë e Zotit, duke konsideruar Atë si sundues absolut, duhet të nënkuptojë se të gjitha fenomenet e krijuara, përfshirë veprimet e njeriut, janë të mbyllura në sferën e vullnetit hyjnor.
Nëse pranojmë se personi i krijon veprat e tij, do të mohojmë sovranitetin e Zotit në tërë kreacionin, që nuk përputhet me atributin krijues të Zotit; sepse atëherë ne do të kishim gëzuar sovranitetin e tërë në sferën e veprave dhe më nuk do të kishte mbetur asnjë rol për Zotin. Kështu që, besimi në vullnetin e lirë është konsideruar se do të shpie në mënyrë të papërkulur kah politeizmi ose dualizmi.
Veç kësaj, disa njerëz me apo pa vetëdije, e bëjnë parimin e determinizmit një justifikim për të kryer vepra që janë në kundërshtim me religjionin dhe moralin, duke ua hapur rrugën të gjitha devijimeve në sferën e besimit dhe të veprimit. Disa poetë hedonistë i takojnë këtij grupi; ata e paramendojnë determinizmin si justifikim të mjaftueshëm për mëkatet dhe shpresat e tyre, dhe në këtë mënyrë të ikin prej barrës së ndërgjegjes dhe famës së keqe.
*****
Kjo mënyrë deterministe e të menduarit është në kundërshtim me parimin e drejtësisë, duke u referuar në, si në Zotin ashtu edhe në shoqërinë njerëzore. Ne e shohim qartë drejtësinë hyjnore, me të gjitha dimensionet e saj në tërë kreacionin dhe e lavdërojmë esencën e Tij më të shenjtë si zotërues të këtyre atributeve. Kurani thotë: “Zoti dëshmon për njësinë e Tij; Ai është që e mban drejtësinë; esenca e tij unike ia ka dhënë mundësinë e pohimit të gjitha gjësendeve dhe ka njohuri për të gjitha gjësendet.” (Ali Imran, 18)
Zoti, gjithashtu e cilëson vendosjen e drejtësisë në shoqërinë njerëzore si një prej qëllimeve të dërgimit të profetëve dhe e shpall dëshirën se robërit e Tij duhet ta mbajnë drejtësinë: “Me të vërtetë Ne i dërguam profetët tanë me argumente dhe mrekulli, dhe i zbritëm për ata Librin dhe Peshoren, ashtu që njeriu duhet ta vendosë drejtësinë” (Hadid, 25)


Gjithashtu, në Ditën e Ringjalljes, trajtimi i Zotit për robërit e Tij do të bazohet në drejtësi, dhe asnjëri nuk do të bëhet subjekt i as më të voglës padrejtësi. Kurani thotë: “Ne do ta vendosim peshoren e drejtësisë në Ditën e Ringjalljes dhe asnjërit nuk do t’i bëhet e padrejtë” (Enbija, 47)
A nuk do të ishte padrejtësi ta detyrosh njeriun të kryejë ndonjë mëkat dhe pastaj ta dënosh atë? Sikur të kishte lëshuar një gjyq ndonjë vendim të tillë për dënim dhe nën kushtet e tilla, sigurisht që do të bëhej një padrejtësi.
Nëse e mohojmë parimin e lirisë dhe nuk ia caktojmë asnjë rol pozitiv vullnetit të njeriut, nuk do të mbetet asnjë dallim në mes të njeriut dhe të gjithë kreacionit. Sipas deterministëve, veprimet e njerëzve u ngjajnë atyre krijesave te të cilët ndikojnë seritë e faktorëve të jashtëm dhe që janë jashtë kontrollit të tyre; vullneti ynë nuk ka fare fuqi që vetvetiu të formojë ndonjë pasojë.
Por, nëse Zoti krijon veprimet vullnetare të njeriut, nëse Ai është Krijuesi i padrejtësisë dhe i mëkatit, madje edhe nëse i përshkruajmë shok Atij, si mund të shpjegojmë një sjellje të tillë në pjesën e Qenies së Përkryer dhe të Lartësuar?
Besimi në determinizëm i shfuqizon dhe i anulon të gjitha parimet e profecisë dhe të shpalljes; konceptin e mesazhit hyjnor që shërben si burim i vetëdijesimit njerëzor; idenë e urdhrit dhe të ndalesave, kriterin religjioz dhe të renditjes, ligjit dhe të kredos dhe, doktrinën e shpërblimit për veprat e ndonjërit. Sepse, njëherë pasi që të besojmë se të gjitha veprimet tona bëhen në mënyrë mekanike, pa ndonjë vullnet apo zgjedhje nga ana e tij, nuk do t’i mbetet asnjë rol për mesazhin e Profetëve që u janë dërguar njerëzve si ndihmë në përpjekjet e tij.
Nëse detyrat e imponuara ndaj njeriut dhe udhëzimet e adresuara ndaj tij, nuk kanë të bëjnë fare me vullnetin e lirë dhe kompetencën për t’u bindur dhe përgjigjur, atëherë çfarë dobie kemi prej tyre?
Nëse gjendja shpirtërore dhe veprimet e jashtme determinohen në mënyrë mekanike, të gjitha përpjekjet e pareshtura të edukuesve të moralit për të nxjerrë nga pengu shoqërinë njerëzore dhe të lëvizë në drejtimin e kreativitetit dhe të vlerave të larta do të jenë tërësisht të paefektshme.
Përpjekjet e tyre nuk do të kishin asnjë qëllim; është e padobishme për të pritur prej një qenieje, veprimet e së cilës janë të parapërcaktuara, për të ndryshuar. Por njeriu është përgjegjës edhe për shkatërrimin ose shpëtimin e tij, edhe të tjerëve; zgjedhja e tij ia jep formën fatit të tij dhe njëherë kur të kuptojë se çdo vepër e tij i ka pasojat e veta, ai do ta zgjedhë rrugën e tij me një kujdes të veçantë. Mbështetja e tij në dashurinë dhe përkrahjen e Zotit do t’ia mundësojë hapjen një dritareje të fuqisë për të.
Mund të kundërshtohet ajo se, duke konsideruar se besimi në gjithëpërfshirjen e diturisë së Zotit (Ai i di të gjitha ndodhitë e botës prej fillimit të saj; askund në botë nuk shfaqet ndonjë ndodhi, qoftë e madhe apo e vogël, për të cilin Ai nuk ka njohuri paraprake për të), Zoti duhet të dijë paraprakisht egërsitë, veprat e liga dhe mëkatet që i kryen njeriu, dhe megjithëse ato ndodhi do të realizohen, njerëzit janë të paaftë që të shmangen prej tyre.
Ne u përgjigjemi në këtë mënyrë: Është e vërtetë se Zoti është i informuar për të gjitha fenomenet, të mëdha apo të vogla, por kjo dituri nuk e ka kuptimin se njeriu është i detyruar në të gjitha veprimet e tij. Dituria e Zotit është e bazuar në principin e shkakësisë; nuk zbatohet te fenomenet ose te veprat e njerëzve që shtrihen jashtë kësaj kornize. Dituria që operon sipas kuptimit të pasojës së shkaktuar, nuk përfshin detyrimin.
Zoti ishte i vetëdijshëm për rrjedhën e ardhshme të ngjarjeve të botës dhe Ai ka ditur se çfarë vepra mund të kryejë njeriu në përputhje me vullnetin e tij të lirë. Ushtrimi i vullnetit të lirë të tyre është pjesë e një zinxhiri të shkakësisë që i shpie në veprimet e tyre, dhe është vetë njeriu ai i cili vendos që të bëjë vepra të mira apo të këqija. Në rastin e mëvonshëm, përmes keqpërdorimit të vullnetit të tyre të lirë, ata shkaktojnë shkatërrime dhe çoroditje, kështu që nëse në një shoqëri ekziston shtypja dhe e liga, atëherë ky është rezultat i veprave të njeriut, nuk është i krijuar prej Zotit. Dituria e Zotit nuk ndikon në zgjedhjen e njeriut në mes të mirës dhe të keqes.
Është e vërtetë se brenda sferës së lirisë dhe fuqisë së njeriut për të vendosur, ekzistojnë faktorë të caktuar si, rrethanat e mjedisit, natyra prej lindjes e njeriut dhe udhëheqja hyjnore, që luajnë një rol gjatë bërjes së zgjedhjeve. Por ai rol është i kufizuar vetëm për zgjimin e prirjeve dhe për inkurajimin dhe asistencën  e vullnetit të  njeriut; ajo  nuk e detyron  njeriun që  ta zgjedhë drejtimin e caktuar. Ekzistimi i këtyre faktorëve nuk e ka kuptimin se njeriu është i burgosur në mbërthimet e tyre; përkundrazi, ai është plotësisht i vetëdijshëm që, ose t’u bindet prirjeve të krijuara prej faktorëve të jashtëm, ose t’u rezistojë duke i kufizuar apo ndërruar drejtimin e tyre. Një individ mund të përfitojë prej udhëheqjes që e ka në dispozicion nëpërmes vizionit të qartë dhe mendjehollësisë, duke a dhënë formë prirjeve të tij dhe duke i kontrolluar apo modifikuar ato. Sasia e madhe e energjisë instiktive që gjendet në brendësinë e njeriut, kurrë nuk mund të eliminohet tërësisht, por është me rëndësi që të ngadalësohet dhe mos t’i lejohet mundësia e egërsimit të tij.
*****
Supozoni një ekspert të mekanikës që duke kontrolluar një automjet para se të niset në ndonjë udhëtim parashikon se automjeti nuk mund të kalojë më shumë se disa kilometra para se të ndalet për shkak të ndonjë defekti teknik. Tani, nëse automjeti ndalet pas disa kilometrave, ashtu sikur që parashikoi mekaniku, a mund të thuhet se ai ishte shkaku i ndaljes së automjetit thjesht sepse e parashikoi atë?
Është e qartë se jo, sepse gjendja e riparimit të dobët të automjetit ishte arsyeja e ndaljes së tij, jo dituria e mekanikut dhe parashikimi i tij; asnjë njeri i arsyeshëm nuk mund ta konsiderojë diturinë e mekanikut si shkak të ndaljes.
Le të marrim një shembull tjetër: Arsimtari ka njohuri për përparimin e nxënësve dhe e di që njëri prej tyre nuk do të kalojë në provimin e tij përfundimtar për shkak të përtacisë dhe refuzimit të tij për të punuar. Pasi që të shpallen rezultatet e provimit, do të bëhet e qartë se me të vërtetë studenti i pakujdesshëm nuk e ka dhënë provimin. A është shkaku i rënies nga provimi dituria e arsimtarit apo përtacia e nxënësit? Sigurisht që kjo e dyta.
Këta shembuj na mundësojnë që të kuptojmë deri në një shkallë, se pse dituria e Zotit nuk është shkaku i veprave të robërve të Tij.
*****
Një prej pasojave më të dëmshme të deterministëve për shoqërinë është se ua mundësojnë tiranëve arrogantë t’ia zënë frymën dhe t’i marrin nëpër këmbë të shtypurit dhe madje më e rëndë se kjo, të vështirësojnë mbrojtjen e tyre.
Duke përdorur determinizmin si një arsyetim, tiranët i mohojnë të gjitha përgjegjësitë për veprat e tyre të dhunshme dhe mizore; ata deklarojnë se dora e tij është dora e Zotit dhe të gjitha shkeljet e tij ia vesh Zotit, I Cili është përtej të gjitha qortimeve dhe vërejtjeve. Atëherë, të shtypurit janë të obliguar të pësojnë dhe të pranojmë çka do që shtypësi të veprojë me ata, sepse lufta kundër padrejtësisë së tij do të ishte e kotë dhe përpjekjet për të sjellë ndryshime do të dështojnë në mënyrë të pashmangshme.
Imperialistët dhe  kriminelët tjerë  kryesorë, gjatë  historisë e  kanë përdorur kohë pas  kohe determinizmin për ta përjetësuar vrazhdësinë dhe tiraninë e tyre.
Kur familja e Udhëheqësit të Martirëve Hysein b. Aliut (a.s.) doli përpara Ibni Zijadit, krimineli famëkeq i tha Zejneb’ul Kubrasë “A e ke parë çka i ka bërë Zoti vëllait tënd dhe familjes sate?” Ajo u përgjigj: “Prej Zotit unë nuk kam parë asgjë tjetër përpos mirësisë dhe dashamirësisë. Ata kanë bërë atë, që Zoti deshi t’i lartësojë gradat e tyre dhe t’i kryejnë detyrat që u ishin besuar atyre. Së shpejti do të mblidheni përpara prezencës së Zotit tuaj dhe do të thirreni për llogari; atëherë do të kuptoni kush ka fituar dhe kush është kursyer.” (35b)
Në lidhje me çështjen e vullnetit të lirë dhe  të determinizmit, materialistët kanë rënë në kundërshtim. Ata e shohin njeriun si një qenie materiale që është subjekt i ndryshimeve dialektike, sikur e tërë bota tjetër dhe të paaftë për të shkaktuar pasoja për veten. I ballafaquar me faktorët e mjedisit, pashmangshmëritë historike dhe rrethanat e paracaktuara, atij i mungon i tërë vullneti i lirë. Ai është tërësisht në mëshirën e natyrës për sa i përket zgjedhjes së shtegut të tij të zhvillimit si dhe të ideve dhe të veprave të tij. Çfarëdo revolucioni apo zhvillimi shoqëror është vetëm rezultati material i një situate të caktuar rrethuese dhe njeriu nuk ka asnjë rol për të luajtur në të.

Sipas marrëdhënieve të përcaktuara në mes të shkakut dhe të pasojës, asgjë nuk shfaqet pa i paraprirë shkaku i tij dhe vullneti i njeriut, kur të ballafaqohet me rrethanat materiale dhe ekonomike të mjedisit dhe faktorëve të tij mentalë. Përveç kësaj, edhe kur të bëhet subjekt i ligjeve të papërkulura që në fakt janë pak më shumë se “pasoja” që i krijojnë, njeriu është i shtrënguar që ta zgjedhë rrugën që i  është imponuar atij sipas kërkesave të mjedisit dhe kapaciteteve mendore. Kështu që, në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të shprehet vullneti i pavarur dhe zgjedhja e njeriut, dhe nuk ka rol për ndjenjat e përgjegjësisë morale dhe diskriminim.
Por, në të njëjtën kohë, materialistët e konsiderojnë njeriun të aftë të ndikojë në shoqëri dhe në botë. Dhe, më shumë se shkollat tjera, ata e vënë më shumë theksin në propagandimin dhe disiplinën ideologjike brenda grupit të organizuar. Ata i bëjnë thirrje masës së popullit që kanë qenë viktima të imperializmit që të fillojnë një revolucion të dhunshëm dhe të mundohen që njerëzit t’i ndërrojnë besimet e tyre dhe të luajnë një rol tjetër prej asaj që kanë luajtur deri më tani, të gjitha këto duke u bazuar në fuqinë e zgjedhjes së lirë. Veshja e një roli të tillë njeriut, është në kundërshtim me tërë skemën e materializmit dialektik, pasi që ata proklamojnë se fare nuk ekziston vullneti i lirë.
Nëse materialistët pretendojnë se ngritja e masës së shtypur dhe përforcimi i lëvizjeve revolucionare përshpejton lindjen e renditjes së re prej mitrës së të vjetrës, atëherë kjo do të ishte alogjike, sepse asnjë revolucion ose ndonjë ndërrim kualitativ nuk mund të ndodhë pa vend ose pa kohë të përshtatshme. Sipas metodës dialektike, natyra i kryen punët e tij më mirë se çdokush tjetër; ta angazhosh në ndonjë propagandë dhe t’i kërkosh që ta mobilizojë opinionin, është një përzierje e padrejtë në punët e natyrës.
Gjithashtu mund të thuhet se, sipas materialistëve liria përbëhet prej njohjes së ligjeve të natyrës me qëllim të shfrytëzimit të saj, për hir të qëllimeve dhe synimeve të larta, jo në ndonjë pozitë të pavarur përballë ligjeve të natyrës. Por, edhe kjo nuk e zgjedh problemin, sepse edhe nëse ndonjëri i ka mësuar ato ligje dhe ka vendosur, në parim, që t’i shfrytëzojë ato për qëllime të caktuara, pyetja mbetet se a janë natyra dhe materia ato që ia paracaktojnë ato qëllime dhe i imponojnë njeriut ose njeriu është ai që i zgjedh ato lirshëm.
Nëse njeriu ka mundësi zgjedhjeje, a janë vendimet e tija përfytyrime të dëshirave dhe kushteve të natyrës, ose a mund t’i kundërshtojnë ato?
Materialistët e konsiderojnë njeriun si një krijesë njëdimensionale, ashtu që edhe besimet dhe idetë i tij janë rezultate të zhvillimeve ekonomike dhe materiale, dhe janë subjekte të pikëpamjeve të klasave shoqërore dhe marrëdhënieve produktive brenda shoqërisë. Ose thënë shkurt, ato i pasqyrojnë rrethanat e caktuara që rrjedhin prej nevojave materiale të qenieve njerëzore.
Sigurisht që, është e vërtetë se njeriu zotëron edhe ekzistencën materiale dhe se marrëdhëniet materiale të shoqërisë dhe rrethanat fizike, gjeografike dhe natyrore kanë ndikim te njeriu. Por edhe faktorët tjerë që rrjedhin prej natyrës esenciale të njeriut dhe prej qenies së tij të brendshme, po ashtu kanë ndikuar në fatin e njeriut përgjatë historisë, dhe nuk është e mundur që ta konsiderojmë jetën intelektuale të njeriut se është inspiruar vetëm prej materies dhe marrëdhënieve produktive të saj. Njëri, nuk mund të mos e vërejë rolin e rëndësishëm që luajnë faktorët religjiozë dhe idealë, si edhe shtytjet shpirtërore, në përzgjedhjen e rrugës të cilën do ta ndjekë njeriu; pa dyshim, që vullneti i tij është vetëm një hallkë në zinxhirin e shkakut që e drejton atë për të kryer ose jo ndonjë vepër.
Pa dyshim që, njeriu është subjekt i ndikimit të aksioneve dhe reaksioneve natyrore, ose të asaj se forcat historike dhe ekonomike e përgatisin terrenin për shfaqjen e ngjarjeve të caktuara. Por, ato nuk janë përcaktuesit e vetëm të historisë dhe ato nuk luajnë rolin themelor në vendimmarrjen për fatin e njeriut. Ato janë të paafta që të marrin prej njeriut lirinë e tij dhe fuqinë për të vendosur, sepse ai ka përparuar deri në një pikë ku, ai ka një vlerë që shtrihet matanë natyrës dhe ia mundëson atij sigurimin e vetëdijes dhe ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë.
Jo vetëm që njeriu nuk është i burgosuri i materies dhe i marrëdhënieve produktive, por ai ka fuqi dhe sovranitet mbi natyrën dhe aftësi për t’i ndërruar marrëdhëniet e materies.
Njëjtë sikur që ndryshimet në fenomenet materiale janë subjekte të shkaqeve dhe faktorëve të jashtëm, ekzistojnë disa ligje dhe norma në shoqërinë njerëzore që e përcaktojnë shkallën e përparimit dhe të fuqisë së kombit, ose të dobësimit dhe të rënies. Ngjarjet historike nuk janë subjekte, as të determinizmit të verbër, as të rastësisë; ato i korrespondojnë normave dhe projekteve të kreacionit, në mesin e të cilëve njeriu do të mbajë një vend të rëndësishëm.
Në shumë ajete të Kuranit Fisnik, shtypja, padrejtësia, mëkati dhe çoroditja janë shfaqur si faktorë që e kanë ndryshuar historinë e njerëzve të caktuar, duke qenë kjo një normë mbikëqyrëse në të gjitha shoqëritë njerëzore. “Kur vendoset që ndonjë vend të shkatërrohet, adhuruesit e pasionuar të përfitimit të asaj shoqërie fillojnë të bëjnë mëkate dhe çoroditje. Atëherë, zbatohet urdhri i pashmangshëm i Zotit mbi njerëzit e ulët dhe të çoroditur që kanë qenë të zënë me veprat e grumbullimit të pasurisë; toka do të kthehet mbrapsht dhe njerëzit e saj do të shkatërrohen” (Isra, 16)
“A nuk e ke parë ti se çka bëri Zoti yt me popullin e Ad-it? Ose banorëve të Iremit që kanë pasur fuqi të madhe; një fuqi e tillë nuk ka ekzistuar në ndonjë vend tjetër? A nuk e ke parë ti popullin e Semudit, i cili e ka thyer gurin dhe ka ngritur pallate për vete? Ose Faraonin që kishte një forcë të madhe dhe trupat që kanë shtypur në mënyrë arrogante dhe kanë bërë shkatërrime në tokë? Zoti lëshoi mbi ta kamxhikun e zemërimit të Tij; me të vërtetë, Zoti u rri në pritë shtypësve”.(Fexhr 6-14)
Gjithashtu, Kurani na përkujton se, njeriu që i adhuron epshet e tija dhe i nënshtrohet prirjeve të tija humbëse, do të jetë shkaktarë i shumë fatkeqësive përgjatë historisë: “Faraoni filloi të veprojë sikur arroganti këmbëngulës në tokë dhe shkaktoi grindje në mes të popullit të tij, duke i poshtëruar dhe përulur Bijtë e Israilit. Ai ua mbyste djemtë e tyre dhe i linte të gjallë gratë e tyre; me të vërtetë ai ka qenë i dhënë pas çoroditjes dhe të keqes” (Kasas, 4) “Ai (Faraoni) e poshtëron popullin e tij, duke i detyruar që t’i nënshtrohen urdhrave; me të vërtetë ata kanë qenë njerëz të çoroditur dhe mëkatarë” (Zuhruf, 54)
Sa shumë gjakderdhje, luftëra, rrënime dhe shkatërrime janë shkaktuar prej adhurimit të dëshirave të pasionuara dhe nga etja për pushtet! Të gjitha këto i kanë bërë njerëzit, që janë elementet përbërëse të shoqërisë, që zotërojnë inteligjencë dhe vullnet të lindur në qenien e tyre, që i paraprin përfshirjes së tyre në shoqëri. Shpirti individual nuk është i pafuqishëm përballë shpirtit kolektiv.
Ata që thonë se individi që në veprimet e tija është i kushtëzuar tërësisht prej rrethanave shoqërore, paramendojnë se çdo përbërje e vërtetë duhet patjetër të përfshijë shpërbërjen e pjesëve të tija në unitetin e tërë, në mënyrë që të mundësohet shfaqja e realitetit të ri. Sipas tyre, alternativa e vetme për këtë do të ishte, ose mohimi i realitetit të shoqërisë si përbërje e individëve dhe pranimi i pavarësisë dhe i lirisë së individit, ose të pranohet realiteti i shoqërisë si i përbërë dhe të hiqet dorë nga pavarësia dhe liria e individit. Është e pamundur kombinimi i këtyre dy mundësive, pohojnë ata.
Tani, edhe pse shoqëria disponon me një fuqi më të madhe se individi, kjo nuk do të thotë se individi është i detyruar në të gjitha aktivitetet dhe interesimet e tija. Përparësia e natyrës esenciale e njeriut dhe rezultati i zhvillimeve të tij në rrafshin natyror, ia mundësojnë atij të veprojë lirshëm dhe t’i kundërshtojë imponimet e shoqërisë.
Edhe pse Islami parashtron personalitetin dhe fuqinë për shoqërinë, si edhe jetën dhe vdekjen, individët i konsideron si të aftë për të rezistuar dhe luftuar kundër çoroditjes që ekziston në mjedisin shoqëror; nuk i shikon kushtet klasore si faktorë përcaktues që prijnë kah shfaqja e besimit uniform në mesin e atyre që kanë prirje për këtë.
Detyra e urdhërimit në të mira dhe ndalesës nga e keqja është vetvetiu një urdhër për të kundërshtuar renditjen shoqërore ku është i përfshirë mëkati dhe çoroditja. Kurani thotë: “ O ju që keni besuar, mbani fort besimet tuaja, sepse drejtimi i gabuar i të tjerëve nuk mund t’ju detyrojë asnjëherë që të gaboni rrugën” (Maide, 108) “Kur të vdesin ata, engjëjt do të pyesin ‘Çka keni bërë?’ Ata do të përgjigjen ‘Ne ishim të dobët dhe të pafuqishëm në tokë’ Engjëjt do t’i thonë ‘A nuk ishte toka e Zotit e gjerë mjaft për të migruar ju në të?’ (në mënyrë që t’u ikni rrethanave, dhe arsyetimi i tyre nuk do të pranohet)” (Nisa, 97).
Në këtë ajet, ata që e konsiderojnë vetveten si të detyruar që t'i përshtaten shoqërisë, janë të dënuar rëndë dhe arsyetimet e tyre për mospranimin e përgjegjësisë janë të refuzuara.


Sepse, për të përparuar njeriu moralisht dhe shpirtërisht është e domosdoshme ekzistenca e vullnetit të lirë tek ai. Njeriu ka vlerë, dhe vlerat mund të priten prej tij vetëm për aq sa është i lirë. Ne e sigurojmë pavarësinë individuale dhe vlerën vetëm kur të zgjedhim rrugën që përputhet me të vërtetën dhe i rezistojmë tendencat e liga përbrenda nesh dhe mjedisit rrethues, përmes përpjekjeve tona. Nëse veprojmë vetëm sipas drejtimit të zhvillimeve natyrore ose determinizmit dialektik, ne do të humbim të gjitha vlerat dhe personalitetin tonë.
Pra, asnjë faktor nuk e detyron njeriun gjatë zgjedhjes së rrugës së tij jetësore, as që ndonjë forcë e obligon ta braktisë atë. Njeriu mund të deklarojë se do ta formojë veten, jo atëherë kur ta ndërrojë formën e tij sipas ligjeve që dominojnë në shoqëri ose qëllimeve të paraformuara, por atëherë kur ai vetë të zgjedhë, të vendosë dhe të investojë në përpjekjet e tija në këtë drejtim.

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i nëntëmbëdhjetë
Vullneti i lirë


Ithtarët e kësaj shkolle thonë se njeriu është i vetëdijshëm në mënyrë automatike për zotërimin e vullnetit të lirë në veprimet e tij; ai mund të vendosë sipas dëshirës së tij dhe ta formojë fatin e tij sipas vullnetit dhe tendencës së tij. Jeta që dekreton përgjegjësi për njeriun, pendimi që njeriu ndien për veprat e caktuara të tij, dënimet që i parashikojnë ligjet për kriminelët, veprimet që i përmbush njeriu për të ndryshuar drejtimin e historisë, të gjitha këto dëshmojnë se njeriu është i lirë në veprat e tij.
Gjithashtu, çështja e përgjegjësisë fetare të njeriut, dërgimi i profetëve, shpallja e mesazheve hyjnore, dhe ligji i ringjalljes dhe i gjykimit, të gjitha këto bazohen në vullnetin e lirë të njeriut dhe në përzgjedhjen gjatë veprave të ndryshme që i kryen.
Do të ishte plotësisht e pakuptimtë sikur Zoti, në njërën anë, ta detyrojë njeriun të veprojë në një mënyrë të caktuar, dhe në anën tjetër, ta shpërblejë apo ta dënojë atë. Sigurisht që do të ishte e padrejtë që Krijuesi të na vendosë në rrugën që Ai vetë dëshiron, përmes vullnetit dhe fuqisë së Tij, dhe pastaj të na dënojë për veprat që i kemi kryer pa pasur mundësinë e zgjedhjes.
Nëse, veprat e njerëzve janë, në realitet, të Zotit, të gjitha korrupsionet, të ligat, dhe vrazhdësitë duhet të konsiderohen si vepra të Tij, ndonëse qenia e Tij e shenjtë është tërësisht e pastër prej të gjitha padrejtësive dhe korrupsioneve.
Sikur të mos kishte zgjedhje të lirë për njeriun, i tërë procesi i përgjegjësisë fetare të njeriut do të ishte i padrejtë. Tirani shtypës nuk do të kishte merituar që të fajësohet dhe bota e drejtë nuk do të meritonte asnjë lëvdatë, sepse përgjegjësia ka kuptim vetëm përbrenda sferës së asaj që është e mundshme dhe e arritshme për njeriun.
Njeriu meriton fajin apo lëvdatat për merita vetëm kur ai është në gjendje që të vendosë dhe të veprojë lirshëm; përndryshe, nuk mund të bëhet fjalë për fajin apo lëvdatën.
Ata që e përkrahin qëndrimin e lartpërmendur, kanë shkuar aq larg në mbrojtjen e parimit të vullnetit të lirë të njeriut, sa që e konsiderojnë njeriun si zotërues të padiskutueshëm të vullnetit të lirë absolut në të gjitha aktet e tija të vullnetshme.
Ata paramendojnë se Zoti është i paaftë ta zgjerojë qeverisjen e Tij mbi dëshirat dhe vullnetin e krijesave të Tija, dhe se aktet e vullnetshme të njeriut janë vënë jashtë sferës së fuqisë së Tij. Ky është, shkurtimisht, qëndrimi i ithtarëve të vullnetit të lirë absolut.
*****
Ata që thonë se janë normat dhe vullneti natyror i njeriut që e krijojnë botën e fenomeneve dhe të gjitha pasojat i përshkruajnë polit të kundërt me Zotin. Madje edhe rrotullimi i botës dhe aktet e njerëzve nuk kanë kurrfarë lidhjeje me Zotin. Më së paku, gjësendet e krijuara i bëjnë ortak me Zotin në krijimin e Tij, ose e formojnë edhe një krijues që i e vënë përballë Zotit, Krijuesit. Ata, në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme, e konsiderojnë esencën e gjësendeve të krijuara si të pavarura prej esencës hyjnore.
Pavarësia e krijesës, qoftë e njeriut apo tjetërkujt, kërkon që të besohet në atë krijesë si një ortak i Zotit në të gjitha aktet e Tij si dhe në pavarësinë e Tij, duke rezultuar qartë me formën e dualizmit. Kështu që, njeriu është i larguar prej parimeve të larta të unitetit hyjnor dhe është hedhur në një grackë të rrezikshme të politeizmit. Të pranosh idenë e lirisë absolute të njeriut do të nënkuptonte anulimin e Zotit prej sovranitetit të Tij në fusha të caktuara, e që në fakt, Ai i përfshin të gjitha qeniet, përndryshe nuk do t’i atribuojmë njeriut sovranitetin e qëndrueshëm dhe të papenguar në sferën e akteve të tija të vullnetshme. Asnjë besimtar i vërtetë i njësisë së Zotit nuk mund të pranojë ekzistimin e kreativitetit që është i ndarë prej atij të Zotit, qoftë edhe në mbretërinë e kufizuar të akteve të njeriut.
Gjatë mirënjohjes së vlefshmërisë së shkaqeve dhe faktorëve natyrorë, duhet të konsiderojmë Zotin si shkakun kryesor të të gjitha ngjarjeve dhe fenomeneve, dhe të pranohet se nëse do Zoti, Ai mund t’i neutralizojë ato, madje edhe në sferën e kufizuar në të cilën operojnë dhe t’i bëjë të paefektshme.
Sikur që të gjitha krijesave në botë u mungon pavarësia në esencën e tyre ose thënë ndryshe të gjitha krijesat varen prej Zotit, atyre gjithashtu u mungon pavarësia në shkaktimin dhe prodhimin e pasojave. Kështu që, e kemi doktrinën e unitetit të akteve, që e nënkupton pranimin e faktit se i tërë sistemi i qenies bashkë me shkaqet, pasojat, ligjet dhe normat është një vepër e Zotit dhe paraqitet në ekzistencë prej vullnetit të Tij. Çdo faktor dhe shkak ia ka borxh Atij jo vetëm esencën e ekzistencës së tij por edhe mundësinë për të vepruar dhe prodhuar pasoja.
Uniteti i akteve nuk kërkon prej nesh që të mohojmë principin e shkakut dhe të pasojës dhe rolin e tij që luan në botë. Ose, të konsiderojnë gjithçka si produkt të drejtpërdrejtë dhe të pandërmjetshëm të vullnetit të Zotit në mënyrë të tillë që ekzistenca ose joekzistenca e faktorëve shkaktues nuk do të ndryshonin asgjë. Por, ne nuk duhet t’i atribuojmë pavarësinë këtyre faktorëve ose të paramendojmë se marrëdhëniet e Zotit me botën janë sikur të një artisti me veprën e tij, për shembull, të piktorit dhe të pikturës së tij. Lindja e veprës së artit varet prej artistit, por pasi ta përfundojë punën piktori, hijeshia dhe joshja e pikturës do të mbetet pavarësisht prej artistit; nëse piktori ndërron botë, puna e tij e shkëlqyer do të mbetet edhe pas tij.
Të paramendosh marrëdhëniet e Zotit me këtë botë si të njëjta me atë të shembullit të lartpërmendur, është një formë e politeizmit. Çdokush që mohon rolin e Zotit në fenomenet dhe në veprat e njeriut, do të supozojë se fuqia Zotit është e pamjaftueshme dhe do të ndalet në kufijtë e natyrës dhe të vullnetit të lirë njerëzor. Një pikëpamje e tillë është e papranueshme, sepse nënkupton mohimin e tërësisë së fuqisë së Zotit dhe kufizimin e esencës së pakufishme dhe të pafundme.
Ai që mban një mendim të tillë, do ta konsiderojë veten si të lirë prej nevojave nga Zoti dhe kjo do të shkaktojë kundërshtimin e Tij dhe do ta angazhojë atë në korrupsionin e tërë të moralit. Përkundrazi, ndjenja e vartësisë prej Zotit, mbështetjes në Të dhe përkushtimit ndaj Tij, i ka pasojat e veta pozitive te personaliteti, karakteri dhe udhëheqja e njeriut. Duke mos njohur asnjë burim të urdhërimit përveç Zotit, qoftë të brendshëm apo të jashtëm, dëshirat dhe prirjet e pasionuara nuk do të mund ta tërheqin prej kësaj rruge dhe asnjë njeri tjetër nuk do të jetë në gjendje ta skllavërojë atë.
Kurani Fisnik mohon çfarëdo pjesëmarrjeje të njeriut me Zotin në lidhje me administrimin e punëve të kësaj bote: “Thuaj;’Lavdi i takon vetëm Zotit, i Cili nuk ka pasardhës dhe i Cili nuk ka ortak në administrimin e botës. Asnjëherë nuk vjen deri te zvogëlimi i fuqisë së Tij, ashtu që të ndiejë nevojë për ndonjë ndihmës. Lavdëroje esencën e Tij vazhdimisht si zotërues të atributeve madhore më të përkryera’” (Isra, 111)
Ajete të shumta proklamojnë qartë fuqinë absolute dhe forcën e Zotit. Për shembull: “Zoti ka nën kontroll gjithçka që ekziston në qiell dhe në tokë, dhe ai ka fuqi mbi të gjitha gjësendet” (Maide, 120) “Asgjë në qiell dhe në tokë nuk mund ta dobësojë Zotin, dhe Ai është i gjithëdijshmi dhe i gjithëfuqishmi’ (Fatir, 44)
Qeniet e kësaj bote kanë nevojë për Zotin për mbijetesën dhe përjetësimin e tyre, njëjtë sikur që kanë nevojë për prejardhjen e tyre. Tërësia e kreacionit duhet të pranojë dhuratën e ekzistencës përsëri, gjatë çdo momenti kohor, mungesa e të cilit do të rezultonte me shkatërrimin e tërë të universit. Kreativiteti i të gjitha forcave të botës është identike me kreativitetin e Zotit dhe është një zgjerim i aktivitetit të Tij. Qenia që në vetë esencën e tij është e varur prej vullnetit hyjnor, nuk ka ndonjë pavarësi që të qëndrojë krye në veti, njëjtë sikur llamba elektrike që e merr dritën e saj prej stacionit të fuqisë elektrike, në të cilën kyçet që të mund të pranojnë vazhdimisht energjinë prej burimit të njëjtë për të qëndruar ndezur.
Kurani Famëlartë deklaron qartë dhe preras : “Njerëzit kanë nevojë për Zotin vazhdimisht, dhe është Ai i Cili është tërësisht i lirë prej të gjitha nevojave” (Fatir, 15)
Të gjitha esencat burojnë prej vullnetit të Tij dhe janë të varur prej Tij; të gjitha fenomenet vazhdimisht janë të mbështetura prej Tij. Rendi i fuqishëm dhe i mrekullueshëm i universit është i orientuar në drejtim të një poli të vetëm dhe të kthyer në drejtim të një boshti të vetëm.
Imam Xhafer Sadiku (a.s.) ka thënë: “Fuqia dhe forca e Zotit janë shumë të larta, që të mund të shfaqet diçka në univers dhe që është në kundërshtim me vullnetin e Tij”(36)
A nuk na ka dhuruar Zoti parimin e vullnetit të lirë, dhe sikur të mos na kishte pajisur në çdo moment me jetë, furnizim dhe energji, asnjëherë nuk do të kishim mundur të bëjmë dhe të ndërmarrim diçka. Sepse, është vullneti i Tij i pandryshuar që ka përcaktuar se ne duhet t’i kryejmë aktet e vullnetshme në përputhje me vullnetin e lirë, dhe në këtë në mënyrë të përmbushim rolin që na ka caktuar Ai neve. Ai ka dëshiruar që njeriu duhet të konstruktojë të ardhmen e tij, të mirë apo të keqe, të errët apo të ndritur, në përputhje me mprehtësitë dhe dëshirat e veta.
Atëherë, aktet tona të vullnetshme qenkan të lidhura me veten tonë dhe me Zotin. Ne mund t’i shfrytëzojmë me vetëdije të plotë burimet që na ka dhënë në dispozicion Zoti që, ose të lartësojmë dhe të përmirësojmë veten në përputhje me zgjedhjen e drejtë, ose të zhytemi në çoroditje, mëkate dhe në vetë-kënaqje. Sigurisht që mbetet e vërteta se, fushëveprimi i akteve tona të vullnetshme shtrihet përbrenda kufijve të fiksuar; fuqia është prej Zotit dhe dobia që mund të përfitojmë është prej nesh.
Supozoni se ndokush ka një zemër artificiale që mirëmbahet përmes baterive dhe të cilin mund ta kyçim ose shkyçim prej një dhome kontrolluese; kurdoherë që dëshirojmë mund ta shkyçim dhe ta ndalim funksionimin e zemrës. Ajo çka është në dorën tonë, është rryma që shkon prej baterisë deri te zemra; në çdo moment mund ta ndalim. Por, për aq sa i lejojmë baterisë që të funksionojë, personi te i cili është i transplantuar do të jetë i lirë për të vepruar sipas dëshirës së tij. Nëse kryen vepra të mira ose të këqija, padyshim që do të jenë në përputhje me vullnetin e tij. Mënyra se si do të përfitojë prej fuqisë së dhënë në dispozicion varet plotësisht prej tij dhe nuk ka të bëjë asgjë me ne.
Ngjashëm, fuqia jonë rrjedh prej Zotit dhe Ai mund ta tërheqë prej nesh në çdo moment, por Ai ka caktuar mënyrën se si mund ta shfrytëzojmë atë fuqi tërësisht për zgjedhjen tonë të lirë.

Shkolla e rrugës së mesme
Të gjitha qeniet e botës gëzojnë një formë të udhëheqjes, që është e posaçme për fazën e zhvillimit të cilën e kanë arritur; forma e tyre specifike i përgjigjet shkallëve të ndryshme të ekzistencës.
Është e mundur për ne që të qartësojmë dhe të dallojmë pozitën tonë në mesin e qenieve të ndryshme të kësaj bote. Ne e dimë se bimët janë të zënë rob në duart e forcave përcaktuese të natyrës, që shfaqen përmes reaksioneve zhvillimore të caktuara përballë ndryshimeve në mjedisin e tyre.
Kur t’i analizojmë tiparet e shtazëve, do të vërejmë se zotërojnë tipare që ndryshojnë prej atyre të bimëve. Për të siguruar ushqimin e tyre, shtazët duhet të angazhohen në rangun e gjerë të aktiviteteve, pasi që natyra nuk u bën thirrje atyre për gosti ku servohet ushqimi i gatshëm para tyre. Shtazët kanë nevojë për vegla dhe instrumente të ndryshme në përpjekjet e tyre për të siguruar ushqimin, dhe kjo natyrë i ka pajisur ato me këtë.
Edhe pse shtazët janë subjekte të influencës së fortë të instinkteve dhe në këtë kuptim janë qenie të nënshtruara, ata gëzojnë një shkallë të caktuar të lirisë nëpërmjet së cilës, deri diku mund ta lirojë veten prej robërimit të vrazhdë të natyrës.
Shkencëtarët janë të mendimit se shtazët e dobëta i referohen natyrës përmes strukturës natyrore dhe organeve të tyre; për aq sa rriten e forcohen, për aq do të referohen përmes instinkteve të tyre dhe për aq më shumë do të gëzojnë ndihmën e drejtpërdrejtë dhe mbrojtjen e natyrës. Anasjelltas, sa më mirë që janë të pajisura për sa i përket aftësive ndijore dhe mendore, dhe sa më e madhe të jetë shkalla e tyre e pavarësisë, për aq do të zvogëlohet drejtimi i tyre sipas instinktit. Në periudhën e parë të jetës së tij, fëmija është nën mbrojtjen e drejtpërdrejtë të nënës dhe të babës së tij; me rritjen e tij, gradualisht del prej mbikëqyrjes së tyre gjithërrethuese.
Njeriu që ka arritur nivelin më të lartë të zhvillimit, si një qenie e vetme që zotëron aftësinë e vullnetit dhe mendjehollësinë e pavarur, ka një nivel të ultë të fuqisë instinktive. Me arritjen graduale të lirisë së tij, ai do të rrethohet në mënyrë progresive me dobësitë relative të aftësive të tija ndijore.
Natyra i plotëson kërkesat e bimëve në mënyra të ndryshme. Në mbretërinë e shtazëve, edhe pse nëna bën disa përpjekje për ta bartur, ushqyer dhe mbrojtur pasardhësin e saj, instinktet lajmërohen shumë herët te i riu dhe nëna nuk ka nevojë të brengoset për edukatën dhe përgatitjen e saj. Por, në rastin e njeriut, ne e shohim se ai nuk zotëron instinkte të fuqishme natyrore dhe fuqia e tij për t’i rezistuar faktorët e pafavorshëm dhe të ashpër të mjedisit është shumë më inferiore sesa e shtazëve. Kështu që varësia e tij prej prindërve të tij vazhdon për disa vite, derisa të mbërrijë përfundimisht pavarësinë dhe vetëbesimin dhe derisa të vijë në gjendje që të qëndrojë në këmbët e veta.
*****
Kurani Fisnik flet qartë për dobësitë dhe paaftësitë e njeriut: “Njeriu është krijuar i dobët dhe i paaftë” (Nisa, 28). Njeriun e ka lënë natyra vetë mekanizmit të tij, më shumë sesa shtazët. Te njeriu ne i shohim, në njërën anë, një shtrirje të lirisë dhe një shfaqje të aftësive për t’u rritur dhe për t’u vetëdijesuar, dhe në anën tjetër, një shtim në vartësi dhe në nevojë. Përderisa është duke fituar lirinë, njeriu është duke u zhytur gjithnjë e më thellë në skllavërinë e nevojës.
Sipas pikëpamjeve të dijetarëve të caktuar, këto situata të ndryshme të rendeve të ndryshme të kreacionit formojnë faktorët, të cilët pastaj e imponojnë rritjen dhe zhvillimin e njeriut. Sa më shumë që përparon qenia në shkallën e progresit, për aq është më afër lirisë. Është pikërisht nevoja dhe mungesa e baraspeshës së lindur ajo që mundëson paraqitjen e zhvillimit dhe të përparimit.
Për ta shprehur veten vullneti dhe zgjedhja e lirë, duhet të ekzistojë një faktor që i kundërshton instinktet natyrore. Atëherë, njeriu do të ndodhet në mes të dy tërheqjeve të kundërta, çdonjëri duke u munduar ta fitojë dëgjueshmërinë e tij. Kështu që, ai është i detyruar që ta zgjedhë rrugën që ai vetë e dëshiron, në mënyrë të lirë, të vetëdijshme dhe duke u mbështetur në përpjekjet dhe burimet e tija. I lirë nga të gjithë faktorët përcaktues dhe paragjykime mendore, ai fillon të punojë për njerëzimin dhe të zhvillojë veten sipas parimeve dhe kritereve specifike. Njëherë,  kur  të  përballet  me  këto  elemente  të  kundërshtimit,  njeriu  nuk  mund  ta  arrijë baraspeshën ose të zgjedhë rrugën e drejtë për veten, duke vepruar si një automat ose duke u përmbajtur prej të gjitha përpjekjeve. Duke e bartur barrën hyjnore të besimit hyjnor, dhuratën e madhe hyjnore që qielli dhe toka nuk ishin në gjendje që ta bartnin, njeriu dëshmoi se vetëm ai është i denjë për ta pranuar atë dhe tani ai është i ballafaquar me dy zgjidhje në luftën dhe konfliktin e tij: ose do të bëhet i burgosuri i ashpërsisë së instinkteve dhe dëshirave të shfrenuara dhe në këtë mënyrë ta degradojë veten, ose duke e vënë në pah aftësinë e tij të begatshme të vullnetit të lirë, mendimit dhe të vendosjes, të fillojë rrugën e rritjes, zhvillimit dhe të lartësimit.
*****
Sa herë që një qenie është e lirë prej bindjes së detyrueshme ndaj instinkteve dhe hedhjes së zinxhirëve të skllavërisë, dhe të fillojë t’i shfrytëzojë aftësitë e tija prej lindjes dhe zotësitë e mësuara, aftësitë e tij ndijore do të zgjohen dhe kapacitetet e tija natyrore do të zvogëlohen.
Arsyeja për këtë është çfarëdo një organ apo aftësi e qenies së gjallë që nuk shfrytëzohet, gradualisht asgjësohet. Anasjelltas, sa më shumë që shfrytëzohet një organ apo një aftësi, aq më shumë do të rritet dhe mbushet me energji.
Pra, kur drita e ndërgjegjes dhe të vullnetit kreativ të inspirohet me fuqinë e mprehtësisë dhe të arsyes, ta ndriçojë rrugën e tij dhe t’i përcaktojë veprat e tij, fuqia e tij e mendimit dhe e mendjemprehtësisë do t’ia mundësojnë zbulimin e së vërtetës dhe të realitetit.
Aq më tepër, gjendja e hutesës dhe e hezitimit të njeriut në mes dy poleve të kundërta, do ta anojë kah mendimi dhe vlerësimi, ashtu që përmes përpjekjeve ai mund ta dallojë rrugën e drejtë nga ajo e gabuar. Kjo do t’i aktivizojë aftësitë e tij mendore, dhe do ta pajisë me një shkallë më të lartë të lëvizjes dhe forcës jetësore.
Zotërimi, dëshira për liri, shkencë dhe civilizim, të gjitha këto janë rezultate të drejtpërdrejta të ushtrimit të vullnetit të lirë të njeriut. Njëherë, pasi që ta arrijë njeriu lirinë dhe t’i vazhdojë përpjekjet e tija të domosdoshme dhe pozitive, ai do të mund të përparojë shpejt në procesin e rritjes dhe shpalosjes së aspekteve të natyrës së tij esenciale dhe të lindur. Me arritjen e maturisë së talenteve dhe aftësive të tija, ai do të transformohet në një burim të dobisë dhe virtytit në shoqëri.
Ne i vërejmë rezultatet e vullnetit të lirë gjithkund, dhe lufta e zhvilluar kundër ithtarëve të tij nga ana e atyre që e kundërshtojnë atë, është vetvetiu tregues i qartë se këta të fundit pa dyshim që do ta pranojnë vullnetin e lirë.
Tani, le të shikojmë se cilat kufizime i janë caktuar fuqisë së njeriut për zgjedhje dhe çfarë fushëveprimi ai gëzon gjatë ushtrimit të zotësive të tija.
Pikëpamja autentike e Shi’izmit që është nxjerrë prej Kuranit dhe prej fjalëve të Imamëve (a.s.) paraqet shkollën e tretë ndërmjetësuese në mes deterministëve dhe ithtarëve të vullnetit të lirë absolutë. Kjo shkollë nuk vuan prej pamjaftueshmërive dhe dobësive të determinizmit, që e kundërshtojnë arsyen, ndërgjegjen dhe kriteret etike dhe sociale, dhe që e mohojnë drejtësinë e Zotit duke ia atribuuar Atij të gjitha mizoritë dhe padrejtësitë që ndodhin. Po ashtu, kjo shkollë nuk merret me mbrojtjen e vullnetit të lirë absolut, nuk e mohon gjithanshmërinë e fuqisë së Zotit dhe nuk e refuzon njësinë e veprimeve të Zotit.
Është e qartë se aktet tona të vullnetshme dallohen prej lëvizjes së Diellit, Hënës dhe Tokës, ose të planetëve dhe shtazëve. Fuqia e vullnetit rrjedh prej brendësisë sonë dhe na bën të mundshme që të kryejmë ose jo vepra të caktuara, duke na dhënë lirinë e zgjedhjes.
Mundësia jonë për të zgjedhur lirshëm ose për të kryer vepra të mira apo të këqija, rrjedh prej ushtrimit të lirë të aftësive tona për të dalluar. Ne duhet ta shfrytëzojmë dhuratën e zgjedhjes së lirë në mënyrë të vetëdijshme; së pari duhet të mendojmë në mënyrë të matur dhe të kujdesshme, t’i peshojmë gjërat me precizitet, dhe pastaj ta bëjmë zgjedhjen e përllogaritur. Është vullneti i Zotit që ne ta shfrytëzojmë lirinë në këtë mënyrë, në botën të cilën Ai e krijoi me vetëdije dhe vigjilencë.
Çka do që të bëjmë është sigurisht i përfshirë në sferën e njohurisë së mëparshme dhe vullnetit të Zotit. Të gjitha aspektet e jetës, të gjitha ndikimet në fatin e njeriut, janë të kufizuara dhe të kushtëzuara në njohurinë e Tij; është i definuar përmes kufijve që tanimë veç ekzistojnë në njohurinë e Zotit. Aq më tepër, ne nuk jemi të lirë prej nevojave të Esencës, për të cilën jemi të lidhur, as për një moment të vetëm dhe dobia e fuqive tona qenësore është e pamundur pa ndihmën e pandërprerë të Zotit.
Me fuqinë e Tij supreme dhe të pakalueshme, Ai na vështron prej së afërmi dhe në një mënyrë që është jashtë imagjinatës sonë, Ai zotëron me informata dhe sovranitet të plotë për të gjitha qëllimet dhe veprat tona.
Përfundimisht, vullneti ynë i lirë nuk mund të shtrihet matanë kufirit të renditjes së caktuar nga ana e Zotit në kreacionin e Tij, dhe për këtë arsye, nuk paraqet asnjë problem në lidhje me njësinë e veprave të Zotit.
Duke pasur mundësi për të krijuar pasoja në këtë botë përmes vullnetit të tij, vetë njeriu është subjekti i vargjeve të ligjeve natyrore. Ai vjen në këtë botë pa ndonjë zgjedhje nga ana e tij, dhe i mbyll sytë në këtë botë, pa pasur dëshirë për të vepruar në atë mënyrë. Natyra e ka lidhur me zinxhirë përmes instinkteve dhe nevojave. Megjithatë, njeriu zotëron aftësi dhe mundësi të caktuara; liria i prodhon një kreativitet brenda tij që ia mundëson ta nënshtrojë natyrën dhe të sundojë mbi mjedisin e tij.
Imam Xhafer Sadiku (a.s.) ka thënë: “As determinizmi as vullneti i lirë; e vërteta gjendet në mes të këtyre dyve”(37)
Pra, ekziston vullneti i lirë, por nuk është gjithëpërfshirës. Sepse, për të parashtruar një sferë të veçantë për njeriun, do të ishte baras me përshkrimin e ortakut ndaj Zotit gjatë veprimeve të Tija. Vullneti i lirë që e gëzon njeriu i lirë, është i dhënë nga ana e Krijuesit të natyrës, dhe urdhri  i  Zotit  e  manifeston  veten  në  formën  e  ligjeve  që  e  rregullojnë  njeriun,  natyrën, marrëdhëniet në natyrë, shkaqet dhe faktorët.
*****
Në pikëpamjen Islame njeriu nuk është as një krijesë e gatshme i ndëshkuar me determinizëm ndaj fatit të tij, as nuk është hedhur në një mjedis të errët dhe të paqëllimtë. Ai është një qenie e tejmbushur me aspirata, talente, shkathtësi, vetëdije kreative dhe prirje të ndryshme, i shoqëruar me një udhëheqje strehuese.
Gabimi i bërë nga ana e deterministëve dhe protagonistëve të vullnetit të lirë absolut është se ata kanë paramenduar se njeriu përpara vetes i ka dy rrugë të mundshme: ose të gjitha veprat e tija duhet t’i atribuohen Zotit, ashtu që ai e humb tërë lirinë e tij dhe bëhet i determinuar në veprat e tija, ose ne jemi të obliguar që të pranojmë se aktet e tija vullnetare rrjedhin prej një esence të pavarur dhe të pakufizuar, një pikëpamje që ka si pasojë kufizimin e fuqisë së Zotit.
Megjithatë, fakti që kemi vullnetin e lirë, nuk do të ndikojë në gjithëpërfshirjen e fuqisë së Zotit, sepse Ai ka dëshiruar që ne vetë t’i marrim vendimet tona, në përputhje me ligjet dhe normat që Ai i ka vendosur.
Sipas një pikëpamjeje, aktet dhe veprat e njeriut mund t’i atribuohen atij, dhe sipas një pikëpamjeje tjetër, Zotit. Njeriu ka lidhje të drejtpërdrejta me veprat e tija, gjersa lidhja e Zotit me veprat e tilla është indirekte, por të dy format e marrëdhënieve janë të vërteta dhe reale. As vullneti i njeriut nuk do ta themelojë veten në kundërshtimin e vullnetit hyjnor, as nuk është vullneti i njeriut në kundërshtim me dëshirën e Zotit.
Njeriu kokëfortë që synon në pabesim dhe që i kundërshton të gjitha predikimet dhe vërejtjet, fillimisht ia nis pikëpamjes së tij të gabuar nëpërmes ushtrimit të vullnetit lirë, dhe pastaj i përjeton pasojat e kokëfortësisë dhe verbërisë së zemrës.
Duke iu bindur dëshirës së unë-it të ultë, këta njerëz të padrejtë i parandalojnë zemrat, sytë dhe veshët e tyre që të funksionojnë, dhe si rezultat fitojnë gjendjen e mallkimit të përjetshëm.
Kurani thotë:“I paralajmërove ti ata ose jo, ata nuk do të të besojnë ty. Zoti i ka vulosur zemrat, sytë dhe veshët e tyre; është një vello përpara syve dhe veshëve të tyre, dhe një vuajtje e dhimbshme i pret ata” (Bekare, 6-7)
Ndonjëherë korrupsioni dhe mëkati nuk janë të një madhësie të tillë që të bllokojnë rrugën e kthimit te Zoti dhe e vërteta. Por, në raste tjera e arrijnë një nivel ku kthimi te identiteti i vërtetë njerëzor më nuk është i mundshëm; atëherë vula e kokëfortësisë lëshohet në shpirtrat e ndotur të jobesimtarëve. Ky është tërësisht një rezultat natyral i sjelljeve të tyre, i përcaktuar sipas vullnetit dhe dëshirës së Zotit.
Përgjegjësia e personave të tillë buron prej ushtrimit të vullnetit të lirë të tyre, dhe fakti se ata nuk kanë siguruar bekimet e udhëheqjes, nuk ia zvogëlon përgjegjësinë e tyre. Është një parim i qëndrueshëm dhe i qartë për pasojën se “çfarëdo që buron prej vullnetit të lirë dhe e arrin kulmin në detyrim, nuk e kundërshton vullnetin e lirë”.
Rrëfehet se Imami (a.s.) ka thënë: “Zoti dëshiron që gjësendet ta zënë vendin e tyre përmes shkakut dhe mjetit, dhe ai nuk vendos dhe jep urdhër ndryshe, veçse përmes shkakut; prandaj, Ai krijoi nga një shkak për çdo gjësend.”(38)
Një prej shkaqeve që vihet në punë nga ana e Zotit në kreacionin e Tij është njeriu dhe vullneti i tij, duke e mirëmbajtur me parimin se shkaqet dhe mjetet e caktuara janë të vendosura nga ana e Zotit me qëllim të paraqitjes (shfaqjes) së çdo fenomeni në univers; zhvillimi i fenomenit kërkon ekzistimin paraprak të atyre shkaqeve dhe mjeteve, dhe aty ku mungojnë, aty nuk do të paraqitet fenomeni.
Ky është parimi i përgjithshëm që në mënyrë të paevitueshme qeveris edhe me aktet tona të vullnetshme. Zgjedhja dhe vullneti ynë, e formojnë hallkën e fundit në zinxhirin e shkaqeve dhe mjeteve që rezultojnë gjatë kryerjes së një akti nga ana jonë.
Ajetet e Kuranit që i lidhin të gjitha gjësendet për Zotin dhe i përshkruajnë në mënyrë të tillë sikur që rrjedhin (dalin) prej Tij, kanë të bëjnë me njoftimin e vullnetit të paraamshueshëm të Krijuesit si një projektues të botës dhe shpjegimin se si fuqia e Tij i rrethon dhe depërton në tërë rrjedhën e qenies. Fuqia e Tij zgjatet në çdo pjesë të universit, pa asnjë përjashtim, por forca e padiskutueshme e Zotit nuk do ta zvogëlojë dhe pakësojë lirinë e njeriut. Sepse, është Zoti, Ai që vullnetin e lirë e bëri një pjesë të njeriut, dhe është Ai që ia dhuron atij këtë vullnet. Ai e ka bërë njeriun të lirë për të ndjekur rrugën që e zgjedh vetë, dhe Ai nuk mban asnjë individ apo njeri si përgjegjës për dështimet dhe mangësitë e të tjerëve.
Nëse ka ndonjë detyrim në punët e njeriut, ajo e ka atë kuptim se atij i është imponuar vullneti i lirë si një rrjedhim i vullnetit të Zotit, jo në kuptimin e asaj se ai është i detyruar që të veprojë në atë mënyrë.
Kështu që, kur t’i ndërmarrim veprat më të mira, aftësia për t’i kryer është prej Zotit, dhe zgjedhja për ta shfrytëzuar atë aftësi është prej nesh.
Ajete të caktuara të Kuranit e vënë theksin mbi rolin e njeriut në vullnetin e njeriut dhe veprave të tija, duke përgënjeshtruar bindshëm pikëpamjet e deterministëve. Kur dëshiron ta tërheqë vëmendjen e njeriut për vuajtjet dhe fatkeqësitë që i pëson në këtë botë, ato i përshkruan si rezultate të keqbërjeve të tija.
Në asnjërin prej ajeteve që kanë të bëjnë me vullnetin e Zotit, nuk mund të gjendet asnjë ajet që aktet e vullnetshme të njeriut i atribuon vullnetit hyjnor. Kështu që, Kurani deklaron: “Kushdo që e bën të mirën më të vogël, do ta ndiejë rezultatin e saj, dhe kushdo që e bën të keqen më të vogël, do ta ndiejë rezultatin e saj” (Zilzal, 7-8). “Sigurisht që jeni përgjegjës për veprat tuaja” (Nahl, 93). ”Ata që i caktojnë shok Zotit, thonë se adhurimi i idhujve dhe veprat tjera rrjedhin prej vullnetit të Zotit; sikur të kishte dashur Zoti, ata dhe paraardhësit e tyre nuk do të ishin politeistë, dhe ata nuk do t’i praktikonin veprat e periudhës së paditurisë. Edhe ata që janë larguar prej rrugës së drejtë në kohërat e mëhershme, gjithashtu flasin marrëzira, duke mohuar mësimet hyjnore dhe duke ia atribuuar Zotit largimet e tyre nga rruga e drejtë, por ata kanë vuajtur dënimin për gënjeshtrat dhe shpifjet e tyre. Thuaj atyre: ‘A keni ndonjë provë bindëse për atë çka flitni? Nëse nuk keni, justifikimet tuaja nuk janë asgjë tjetër veçse ide dhe fantazi të gabuara; ju flitni fjalë të kota dhe të pavërteta”. (Enam,148)
Sikur, shpëtimi apo largimi nga rruga e drejtë të vareshin prej vullnetit të Zotit, nuk do të ekzistonte asnjë gjurmë prej korrupsionit dhe devijimit mbi sipërfaqen e Tokës; të gjithë do të ndiqnin rrugën e shpëtimit dhe të së vërtetës, me apo pa dashje.
Disa të zvetënuar që mundohen ta justifikojnë veten, kanë deklaruar se të gjitha veprat mëkatare që i kanë kryer, janë sipas vullnetit dhe dëshirës së Zotit. Kështu që Kurani thotë: “Kur të kryejnë ndonjë vepër të neveritshme, ata thonë: ‘Ne kemi gjetur paraardhësit tonë duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë dhe Zoti ka urdhëruar që të veprohet në këtë mënyrë’. Thuaju atyre, O profet: ‘Zoti nuk urdhëron vepra të urryera, por ju i atribuoni Zotit çdo vepër mëkatare dhe të gabuar që i kryeni në paditurinë tuaj.” (Araf, 28)
Njëjtë, sikur që Zoti ka dëshiruar që të shpërblehen veprat e mira, ashtu edhe ka dëshiruar që të ndëshkohen për mëkate dhe korrupsion. Por në të dy rastet, dëshira për rezultat dallohet nga dëshira për veprimet që të çojnë te rezultati.
Me të vërtetë, qenia e njeriut dhe pasojat natyrore të akteve të tija janë subjekte të vullnetit të Zotit, por veprat e vullnetshme të njeriut rrjedhin prej vetë vullnetit të tij.
Pikëpamja Islame, sikurse që edhe konceptohet prej Shi’izmit, është ajo se njeriu nuk zotëron vullnetin absolut të lirë që ia mundëson veprimin jashtë kornizës së dëshirës dhe vullnetit të Zotit, që e mbulon tërë universin sipas ligjeve dhe rregullave të fiksuara, duke e reduktuar Zotin në një qenie të dobët dhe të paaftë kur të ballafaqohet me vullnetin e krijesave të Tij. Në të njëjtën kohë, njeriu nuk është i burgosuri i një mekanizmi që e parandalon atë për të zgjedhur rrugën e tij në jetë dhe ta detyrojë atë të bëhet rob i instinkteve, sikurse që janë shtazët.
Kurani Fisnik, në disa prej ajeteve të tij, konstaton qartë se Zoti ia ka treguar njeriut rrugën e shpëtimit, por ai është i detyruar që, ose ta pranojë udhëheqjen dhe shpëtimin, ose të shkojë në rrugën e gabuar.
“Ne i kemi treguar njeriut rrugën e së vërtetës dhe rrugën e gabuar; ai duhet të zgjedhë ose rrugën e udhëzimit dhe të falënderojë, ose të zgjedhë rrugën e mosmirënjohjes.” (Inan,3)
Pra, t’i atribuosh Zotit veprat e vullnetshme të njeriut, është e refuzuar nga ana e Kuranit

*Vazhdon...*

----------


## ArtanMasa

Mësimi i njëzetë
Format e vullnetit dhe dëshirës së Zotit


Paracaktimi (kada) dhe caktimi ose fati (kader) janë një prej temave kundërshtuese që shpesh janë keqinterpretuar për shkak të mungesës së mirëkuptimit të saktë ose ndonjëherë synimit keqdashës. Me qëllim të shqyrtimit të temës, ne do ta analizojmë në mënyrë sa më të ngjeshur që është e mundshme.
Çdo gjë në botë është e bazuar në një llogaritje precize, logjikë dhe ligj. Është vendosur në vendin e vet sipas matjeve të përpikta, dhe përcaktimi i karakteristikave të tija rrjedh prej shkaqeve dhe faktorëve prej të cilave është i varur.
Sikur që ekzistenca themelore e çdo fenomeni rrjedh prej shkaqeve të tija specifike, gjithashtu edhe të gjitha tiparet e tija të brendshme dhe të jashtme sigurohen prej burimit të njëjtë, si edhe forma dhe sipërfaqja e saj. Pasi që ekziston njëtrajtshmëria në mes të shkakut dhe pasojës, shkaku në mënyrë të paevitueshme ia përcjell pasojës karakteristikat që janë të afërta me esencën e tij.
Në pikëpamjen Islame, paracaktimi dhe fati e kanë kuptimin e urdhrit të qëndrueshëm të Zotit që kanë të bëjnë me shpalosjen e çështjeve të botës, shtrirjeve dhe kufizimeve të tyre. Të gjitha fenomenet që shfaqen në renditjen e botës, duke përfshirë veprat e njeriut, bëhen të fiksuara dhe të caktuara në kuptimin e shkaqeve të tyre, si dhe ekzistimit të tyre si rrjedhim i vlefshmërisë universale të principit të shkakësisë.
Paracaktimi (kada) e ka kuptimin e një gjësendi të ndërprerë dhe të pakthyeshëm,  dhe  i referohet kreativitetit dhe akteve të Zotit. Caktimi (kader) e ka kuptimin e shtrirjes ose përmasës, dhe është tregues i natyrës dhe kualitetit të rendit në kreacion, si dhe në karakterin e tij sistematik; kjo do të thotë se Zoti e pajisi botën e qenies me një strukturë të planifikuar dhe sistematike. Me fjalë tjera, fati është rezultat i kreativitetit të Tij që lë gjurmë dhe mbresë në të gjitha gjërat e krijuara.
Për ta shprehur ndryshe, ajo çka nënkuptojmë me kader është fiksimi i jashtëm dhe objektiv i kufijve dhe proporcioneve të gjësendeve, pra nga jashtë dhe në mënyrë objektive. Për shembull, para se të ekzekutojë planin e tij, një arkitekt do të përgatisë në mendjen e tij kualitetet dhe dimensionet e bllokut që propozon ta ndërtojë. Pra, të gjitha këto forma të fiksuara, cilësitë dhe proporcionet, Kurani i përshkruan si kader: “Ne kemi krijuar gjithçka sipas masës së caktuar” (Kamer, 49). “Çdo gjëje Zoti ia ka caktuar sasinë dhe përpjesën” (Talak, 3)
Termi kada, në Kuran e ka kuptimin e domosdoshmërive racionale dhe natyrore, dhe të gjitha pjesët e shkakut që çojnë kah shfaqja e një gjësendi. Kjo nënkupton se vullneti i Zotit do të zbatohet, vetëm atëherë kur kushtet, sasitë dhe shkaqet e caktuara janë të radhitura njëra pas tjetrës.
Krijuesi e merr parasysh situatën e hapësirës kalimtare, bashkë me kufizimet dhe përmasën, dhe pastaj e zbaton urdhrin e Tij. Çfarëdo faktori apo shkaku që është i dukshëm në botë, është manifestim i vullnetit dhe i diturisë së Zotit dhe një mjet për të përmbushur atë çka ka paracaktuar Ai.
*****

Aftësia për t’u rritur dhe zhvilluar është e vendosur në zemrën e çdo gjësendi. Materia, që është subjekt i ligjit dhe i lëvizjes, ka aftësinë e pranimit të formave të ndryshme dhe përshkimit të proceseve të shumta. Nën ndikimin e faktorëve të ndryshëm, ai pranon një mori të gjendjeve dhe cilësive të tëra. Energjinë e tij e pranon prej disa faktorëve që ia mundësojnë zhvillimin e tij, por kur ndeshet me faktorët tjerë, e humb ekzistencën e tij dhe zhduket. Ndonjëherë, vazhdon të përparojë përmes fazave të ndryshme derisa të arrijë shkallën më të lartë të zhvillimit; në raste tjera, i mungon shpejtësia e nevojshme për të përparuar në fazat e mëtutjeshme dhe lëviz më ngadalë.
Pra, përfundimi i gjësendeve nuk është i lidhur drejtpërdrejtë me caktimin dhe paracaktimin, sepse është shkaku ajo që ia përcakton natyrën e pasojës. Pasi që qeniet materiale janë të lidhura me shumëllojshmërinë e shkaqeve, ato do të pasojnë në mënyrë të paevitueshme rrugë të ndryshme; çdo shkak e pajis me nënshtrim qenien në rrugën e tij të veçantë.
Paramendoni se dikush vuan nga sëmundja e apendicitit. Ky është një “caktim-kader” që rrjedh prej ndonjë shkaku të veçantë. Dy “caktime” shtesë dhe të ndara e presin këtë të sëmurë: ai, ose pajtohet të operohet, që në këtë rast do ta rikthejë shëndetin e tij, ose nuk do ta pranojë operimin dhe në këtë rast do të vdesë. Të dy format e zgjedhjes paraqesin një formë të kaderit.
Pra, caktimet mund të shkëmbehen, por çfarëdo që të vendosë i sëmuri dhe të veprojë sipas saj, nuk do jetë jashtë sferës së asaj që Zoti ka caktuar si mundësi.
Nuk mund të qëndrojë ndonjëri duarkryq dhe t'i thotë vetes: “Nëse ky është fati im, do të mbetem gjallë, ndërsa nëse nuk është fati im, do të vdes, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë përpjekjeje të bëj.”
Nëse kërkoni mjekimin dhe shërimin, ky është fati juaj, nëse e refuzoni mjekimin dhe të vdisni, edhe ky është fati juaj. Kudo që të shkoni dhe çka do që të bëni, ju jeni nën përqafimin e fatit.
Njerëzit që janë përtac dhe refuzojnë të punojnë, së pari vendosin të mos punojnë dhe pastaj kur mbesin pa para, ata e fajësojnë fatin. Sikur të kishin vendosur që të punojnë, paratë që kishin fituar do të bëheshin rezultati i fatit. Kështu që, qofshi ju aktivë dhe të zellshëm apo përtacë, në asnjë mënyrë nuk do ta kundërvini fatin.
Atëherë, ndërrimi i fatit nuk e ka kuptimin e kundërshtimit të faktorëve të veçantë ose kundërshtimi i ligjit të shkakësisë. Asnjë faktor në botë që prodhon një pasojë nuk mund të përjashtohet prej ligjit universal të shkakësisë. Diçka që shkakton një ndryshim të caktimit është vetvetiu një hallkë e zinxhirit të shkakësisë, një manifestim i paracaktimit dhe i fatit. Ose, thënë ndryshe, një caktim ndryshon nëpërmjet caktimit tjetër.
Në dallim prej shkencës që e vë theksin vetëm në një drejtim dhe i orienton vetëm aspektet e veçanta të fenomeneve, ligjet e metafizikës nuk janë të interesuara për pikëpamjen e ndërthurur të fenomenit; edhe pse ligjet i rregullojnë fenomenet, ato janë indiferente për sa i përket orientimit që pretendojnë. Në realitet, vetë fenomenet dhe orientimet e tyre janë subjekte të ligjeve të gjera dhe gjithëpërfshirëse të metafizikës; në çfarëdo drejtimi që të drejtohet fenomeni, ato janë të përfshira në mënyrë të pashmangshme prej ligjeve të tilla.
Pra, kemi të bëjmë me një gjendje të një rrafshi të gjerë dhe të shtrirë. Edhe pjesët më veriore edhe ato më jugore të saj, janë të përfshira përbrenda rrafshit.
*****
Thënë shkurt, paracaktimi dhe caktimi nuk përfaqësojnë asgjë tjetër veçse parimin e përgjithshëm të shkakësisë; ata përfaqësojnë të vërtetën metafizike që nuk mund të matet në mënyrë të njëjtë sikur e dhëna shkencore.
Parimi i shkakësisë thotë vetëm atë se çdo fenomen e ka shkakun e tij; nuk mund të bëjë asnjë parashikim vetvetiu, duke qenë kjo një karakteristikë që mungon në tërësi prej vetëdijes metafizike.
Sepse, për ligjet e metafizikës, që është forma përshkruese e diturisë dhe një bazë e fortë dhe e qëndrueshme për fenomene të ndryshme të botës, nuk ka rëndësi se cili fenomen i veçantë shfaqet. Autostrada përgjatë së cilës njeriu udhëton, duke i falënderuar fortësisë dhe stabilitetit, është tërësisht indiferente ndaj drejtimit në të cilën udhëtojnë njerëzit.


Udhëheqësi i Besimtarëve Aliu (a.s.) ishte duke pushuar në hijen e murit të rrëzuar që dukej se do të shembet. Papritmas u ngrit dhe shkoi për t’u ulur në hijen e një muri tjetër. E pyetën: “A je duke ikur prej caktimit të Zotit?”
Ai tha: “Unë po kërkoj strehë në fuqinë e Zotit prej caktimit të Tij” që e ka kuptimin “unë po largohem prej një caktimi në tjetrin. Të dy uljet dhe ngritjet ishin subjekte të barabarta të caktimit. Nëse shembet muri i rrëzuar mbi mua dhe unë të lëndohem, do të jetë fati dhe paracaktimi, por nëse unë largohem nga zona e rrezikut dhe i shmangem lëndimit, gjithashtu edhe kjo do të jetë fati dhe paracaktimi.”
Kurani Famëlartë i përshkruan si norma hyjnore, sistemet dhe ligjet e natyrës që sundojnë në botë dhe e ndjek drejtimin e pashmangshëm dhe të pandryshueshëm: “Norma hyjnore është e pashmangshme dhe e pandryshueshme” (Ahzab, 62)
Norma e pandryshueshme e Zotit, përveç gjërave tjera, urdhëron se: “Nëse njerëzit e pajisin veten me kapitalin e besimit dhe i kryejnë veprat e mira dhe të dobishme, do të jenë fitues në jetë dhe do të bëhen trashëgues në tokë” (Nur, 55)
Sipas Kuranit, edhe kjo është një normë e pandryshueshme: “Zoti nuk do ta ndryshojë fatin e një populli, përderisa njerëzit nuk e ndërrojnë veten” (Rad, 11)
Nga pikëpamja religjioze e botës, realitetet nuk janë të izoluara brenda katër mureve të shkakësisë. Fenomenet nuk duhet të merren parasysh vetëm sipas marrëdhënieve të tyre ndijore dhe dimensioneve të tyre materiale. Faktorët jomaterialë kanë mundësi hyrjeje në mbretërinë që është tërësisht e mbyllur për faktorët materialë, dhe ato luajnë një rol të pavarur dhe vendimtar në shfaqjen e fenomenit.
Në asnjë mënyrë bota nuk është indiferente ndaj dallimit në mes të mirës dhe të keqes; aktet e njeriut prodhojnë reaksione të caktuara gjatë jetës së tij. Mirësia dhe bujaria ndaj një shoku, dashuria dhe shërbimi ndaj krijesave të Zotit janë faktorë që, nëpërmes kuptimit jomaterial, përfundimisht rezultojnë me një ndryshim të fatit të njeriut dhe kontribuojnë për qetësi, lumturi dhe begati të dhuntive.
Shtypja, zemërligësia, egoizmi, dhe agresioni japin fryte të hidhura dhe kanë rezultate të paevitueshme të dëmshme. Pra, sipas këtij këndvështrimi, ndonjë formë e shpërblimit është qenësore në natyrë, sepse bota zotëron perceptim dhe vetëdije; i dëgjon dhe i sheh. Mënyra se si i shpërblen veprat është një manifestim i caktimit dhe paracaktimit; është i pamundur shpëtimi prej kësaj, sepse kudo që të shkosh, do të të ndjekë.
Disa shkencëtarë thonë: “Mos thoni se botës i mungon perceptimi, sepse në këtë mënyrë do ta akuzoni veten për mungesë të perceptimit. Ju keni ardhur në ekzistencë si pjesë e kësaj bote, dhe nëse nuk ka vetëdije në këtë botë atëherë nuk ka as te ju”.
Duke marrë parasysh rolin e faktorëve jomaterialë në formimin e caktimit, Kurani thotë: “Sikur të kishin besuar dhe vepruar me devocion njerëzit e kësaj bote, Ne do t’ia hapim portat e bekimeve tokësore dhe qiellore, por pasi që ata e mohojnë të vërtetën, Ne i dënojmë për sjelljet e tyre të liga.” (Araf, 96)“Ne nuk e shkatërrojmë asnjëherë ndonjë vend përveç nëse njerëzit e atij vendi bëhen të vrazhdë dhe agresivë” (Kasas,59)
Konceptet e caktimit dhe të paracaktimit janë të cituara nga ithtarët e determinizmit si një prej provave të tyre. Sipas mendimit të tyre, nuk është e mundur që të kryhet asnjë akt në mënyrë të pavarur prej ndonjërit, sepse Zoti ka paracaktuar aktet e njerëzve, ato të përgjithshme dhe të veçanta, të mira dhe të këqija, kështu që nuk mbetet asnjë fushë për ndonjë akt të vullnetshëm të njeriut.
Ekziston një dallim në mes të determinizmit dhe fatit të pakthyeshëm. Çdo fenomen është gati për t'u shfaqur kur janë prezentë shkaqet e tija. Një hallkë në zinxhirin e shkaqeve është vullneti i njeriut, që luan rolin e caktuar të vetvetes. Njeriu është një qenie e pajisur me vullnetin e lirë, kështu që aktet e tija ndjekin qëllime të caktuara, dhe gjatë ndjekjes së qëllimeve të tilla ai nuk ndjek disa ligje automatike të natyrës, sikur pika e shiut që bie sipas ligjit të gravitacionit. Sikur të kishte qenë e kundërta, njeriu nuk do të kishte mundur t'i ndjekë qëllimet e tij që i ka ndërmend si një qenie që zotëron vullnetin e lirë.

Kjo është në kundërshtim me pikëpamjen deterministe, që vullnetin e lirë të njeriut e konsideron si të paefektshëm dhe i lidh të gjitha shkaqet vetëm për Zotin dhe faktorët e jashtëm të vetë esencës së njeriut.
Besimi në caktimin dhe paracaktimin  jep rezultate në determinizëm vetëm atëherë kur të konsiderohen si fuqi dhe vullnete zëvendësuese të njeriut ashtu që asnjë rol ose pasojë nuk i atribuohet dëshirave të tija në veprat që i kryen. Prapëseprapë, në realitet caktimi dhe paracaktimi nuk janë asgjë tjetër përveç sistemit të shkakut dhe pasojës.
Kurani na tregon se disa prej atyre që i kundërshtuan profetët dhe e ngritën flamurin e rezistimit kundër të zgjedhurve të Zotit, e interpretuan caktimin dhe paracaktimin në kuptimin deterministë. Ata nuk deshën ta ndryshojnë situatën ekzistuese në mënyrë të tillë që renditja shoqërore e monoteizmit të zëvendësojë adetet dhe zakonet e kalbura, për të cilat ishin të lidhura. Ja disa ajete që kanë të bëjnë me këtë: “Ata thanë, ‘Sikur të kishte dashur Zoti që të mos i adhurojmë engjëjt, ne nuk do të kishim bërë atë.’ Ata nuk flasin sipas logjikës ose provave shkencore, por sipas paramendimeve të tyre të kota. A i kemi dërguar ne atyre ndonjë libër që përmban dëshmi për besimin e tyre të gabuar në determinizëm?” (Zuhruf, 20-21)
Në dallim prej deterministëve, të dërguarit e Zotit dhe pasuesit e mësimeve hyjnore nuk kanë qenë të interesuar për ruajtjen e status kuo-së por për largimin e traditave dhe shikimin kah e ardhmja.
Kurani Fisnik i premton njerëzimit fitoren përfundimtare në luftën kundër tiranëve dhe tërheq vëmendjen se qeverisja përfundimtare mbi sipërfaqen e tokës do të jetë qeverisja e drejtësisë. E pavërteta do të zhduket dhe rezultati përfundimtar i të gjitha çështjeve do t’u takojë atyre që u frikësohen Zotit. Ky është premtimi i Kuranit: “Është vullneti ynë që ne u japim përkrahje atyre që kanë qenë të shtypur gjatë historisë, duke i bërë ata prijës dhe trashëgues në tokë”. (Kasas,5)“Zoti u premton atyre që besojnë dhe kryejnë vepra të mira se do t’i bëjë trashëgues në tokë, se ai do të zbatojë me vendosmëri religjionin që Ai e ka zgjedhur për ju, dhe se do t’u dhurojë të gjithë besimtarëve siguri mbas frikës prej armikut, kjo, me qëllim që të mund të adhuroni vetëm Mua dhe që të mos më përshkruani asnjë partner.” (Nur, 55)
“Ne i bëjmë që njerëzit të shtypur ta trashëgojnë tokën e bekuar dhe të premtuar. Në këtë mënyrë, përkrahja e Zotit ndaj bijve të Israelit arriti masën e plotë, dhe si shpërblim për durimin e treguar ndaj vuajtjeve, ne e shkatërruam Faraonin dhe njerëzit e tij bashkë me veprat e tyre.”(Araf,137)
Pra, Kurani përshkruan një kundërshtim në mes të besimit dhe pabesimit, në mes të të nënshtruarit dhe tiranit; lëvizja revolucionare në vazhdim, është në harmoni me lëvizjen e tërë kreacionit drejt përkryerjes.
Thirrja e profetëve, shpërblimi dhe ndëshkimi, parajsa dhe ferri – të gjitha këto dëshmojnë se njeriu ka detyra dhe përgjegjësi, dhe Kurani e lidh shpëtimin e njeriut, në këtë botë dhe në të ardhmen, në vartësi me veprat e tij.
Sipas doktrinës së caktimit dhe paracaktimit, njeriu është i lirë dhe përgjegjës për fatin e tij si dhe për kontrollin e tij. Në të vërtetë, caktimi dhe paracaktimi janë në funksion nëse një person është i fuqishëm dhe tjetri i mjerë dhe i poshtëruar, nëse një shoqëri është fituese dhe krenare, dhe tjetri i mundur dhe i poshtëruar. Kjo është kështu vetëm se caktimi dhe paracaktimi përcaktojnë që një njeri shfrytëzon kuptimin e përparimit dhe ecën në rrugën e nderit dhe të dinjitetit, përderisa tjetri zgjedh indiferencën dhe vetëkënaqësinë, dhe nuk mund të shpresojë asgjë tjetër përveç humbjes, poshtërimit dhe mjerimit.
Kurani konstaton qartë:“ Zoti nuk e ndërron gjendjen e një populli përderisa ata nuk e ndërrojnë veten.” (Enfal, 53). Padyshim se mund të ndodhë, që dëshirat tona të mos plotësohen sikurse që i parashikojmë, por në asnjë mënyrë kjo nuk na dëshmon se njeriu është i detyruar dhe i determinuar në aktet e tij. Fakti se fushëveprimi i akteve të vullnetshme të njeriut është i kufizuar, nuk e kundërshton në asnjë mënyrë zotërimin e qartë të vullnetit të lirë; pohimi se njeriu zotëron vullnetin e lirë, nuk nënkupton në asnjë mënyrë se vullneti i tij i lirë është i pafundmë.
Zoti ka vendosur faktorë të shumtë që funksionojnë përgjatë hapësirës së gjerë të qenies. Ndonjëherë, këta faktorë, bashkë me fenomenet në të cilën rezultojnë, janë të dukshme dhe të qarta për njeriun, dhe ndonjëherë jo. Interpretimi i kujdesshëm dhe real i konceptit të caktimit dhe paracaktimit, do ta inspirojë njeriun të mundohet më tepër që të njohë dhe t’i pranojë të gjithë faktorët, kështu që duke i marrë parasysh të gjitha këto, ai mund të synojë arritjet më të larta. Është pikërisht për shkak të kufizimeve të njeriut se ai nuk është në gjendje t’i sigurojë të gjithë faktorët e nevojshëm për sukses, kështu që dëshirat dhe kërkesat e tij mbeten të paplotësuara.
Sipas parimit të përgjithshëm të shkakësisë, fati i çdo qenieje është i lidhur ngushtë me shkakun që i paraprin asaj. E pranon ose jo ekzistimin e parimit hyjnor, njeriu nuk ka asnjë lidhje në çështjen e lirisë dhe të fatit të tij, sepse njeri mund t'i atribuojë vullnetit të Zotit sistemin e shkakut dhe të pasojës, ose të pretendojë se është i pavarur dhe se nuk ka lidhje me parimin hyjnor. Duke qenë kjo çështja, gjithashtu mund të pohohet se determinizmi rezulton prej besimit në doktrinën e caktimit dhe të paracaktimit. Atë çka nënkuptojmë me fatin është lidhja e pandarë e çdo fenomeni me shkakun e tij, duke përfshirë edhe vullnetin dhe zgjedhjen e njeriut; sigurisht që me këtë nuk e mohojmë shkakësinë.
Caktimi dhe paracaktimi e lindin ekzistencën e çdo fenomeni, sipas kuptimit të caktuar vullneti hyjnor sundon në tërë botën si një parim dhe ligj i përgjithshëm. Çdo ndryshim që shfaqet, bazohet gjithashtu në norma dhe ligje hyjnore. Sikur të mos kishte qenë kështu, caktimi dhe paracaktimi nuk do të kishin asnjëherë ndonjë pasqyrim të jashtëm. Çfarëdo një shkollë shkencore e mendimit që pranon parimin universal të shkakësisë, është e obliguar të pranojë realitetin e marrëdhënieve në mes fenomenit dhe shkakut të tij, qoftë ajo teiste apo materiale në botëkuptimin e tij.
Tani, nëse lidhja përfundimtare në mes të shfaqjes së fenomenit, duke përfshirë edhe aktet njerëzore dhe të shkaqeve të tij e udhëheq njeriun në drejtim të automatizmit, të paracaktuar në aktet e tij, atëherë teizmi dhe materializmi janë të hapur për kundërshtime, pasi që të dytë e pranojnë shkakësinë. Por, nëse nuk i prin në atë drejtim (sikur që është dashtë të mos prijë), prapëseprapë shtrohet pyetja: çka është dallimi në mes të teizmit dhe materializmit?
*****
Dallimi është se pikëpamja botërore teiste, në kundërshtim me atë materialiste, faktorët idealë dhe jomaterialë i konsideron si plotësisht të afta për ta formuar pasojën. Në të vërtetë këta faktorë janë më të përbërë dhe më delikatë në rrjetën e kreacionit sesa që janë faktorët materialë. Botëkuptimi i bazuar në besimin në Zotin i jep shpirt qëllimit dhe kuptimit të jetës. I dhuron njeriut guxim, forcë jetësore, gjerësinë e vizionit, thellësinë e mendjemprehtësisë dhe forcën e mendjes; e parandalon njeriun prej rrënjës në humnerën e pavendosmërisë dhe e bart atë lart në harkun e pafundme të ngritjes.
Kështu që, ai që beson në Zot dhe që është i bindur thellë në caktimin dhe paracaktimin, dhe që percepton se janë qëllimet e urta që funksionojnë në kreacionin e njeriut dhe të gjithësisë, do të përparojë në rrugën e drejtë përmes mbështetjes në Zot; duke ditur se ka mbështetje nga Zoti, ai do të jetë më i sigurt dhe shpresues për rezultatet e aktiviteteve të tij.
Por, njëri që është i zënë me botëkuptimin e materializmit, korniza mendore e të cilit e prin atë që të besojë në caktimin dhe paracaktimin material, nuk e gëzon asnjërin prej këtyre përparësive. Ai është i privuar nga mbështetja e sigurt dhe e padukshme në përpjekjet e tij për të arritur qëllimin.
Është e qartë se ekziston dallimi rrënjësor në mes të dy shkollave të mendimit për sa i përket pasojave të tyre sociale dhe psikologjike. Anatole France thotë: “ Është efekti përfitues i religjionit që ia mëson njeriut arsyen e ekzistencës së tij dhe pasojat e veprave të tij. Njëherë kur të refuzojmë parimin e filozofisë teiste, sikur që e bëjnë gati të gjithë në këtë fazë të shkencës dhe të lirisë, më nuk do të kemi asnjë mënyrë të njohjes së asaj se pse kemi ardhur në këtë botë dhe se çka duhet të përmbushim pasi që kemi bërë hapin e parë në këtë botë.
Misteri i fatit na ka mbështjellë me sekretet e tij të fuqishme, dhe nëse dëshirojmÃ« qÃ« tÃ« shmangim tÃ«rÃ«sisht pÃ«rvojÃ«n e dykuptimÃ«sisÃ« pikÃ«lluese tÃ« jetÃ«s, ne nuk duhet tÃ« mendojmÃ« fare. Sepse rrÃ«nja e pikÃ«llimit tonÃ« shtrihet nÃ« paditurinÃ« e plotÃ« tÃ« arsyes sonÃ« pÃ«r ekzistencÃ«. Dhimbja fizike dhe shpirtÃ«rore, mundimet e shpirtit dhe tÃ« mendjes, tÃ« gjitha do tÃ« ishin tÃ« durueshme, sikur tÃ« kishim ditur arsyen e tyre dhe tÃ« kishim besuar se Zoti e ka dÃ«shiruar atÃ«.

BesimtarÃ«t e vÃ«rtetÃ« ndjejnÃ« kÃ«naqÃ«si nÃ« vuajtjet shpirtÃ«rore qÃ« i pÃ«sojnÃ«. Edhe mÃ«katet qÃ« i kryen nuk ia grabisin shpresÃ«n. Por, nÃ« njÃ« botÃ« ku rrezja e besimit Ã«shtÃ« e shuar, dhimbja dhe sÃ«mundja e humbin kuptimin e tyre dhe bÃ«hen mahi tÃ« shÃ«mtuara, njÃ« formÃ« e talljes sÃ« keqe.”

Vazhdon...

----------

